# Free Games Thread



## AddSub (Jan 26, 2010)

There seems to be plenty of free PC games out there. Some of those free titles are surprisingly fun and their quality/content surpasses that of those titles that be found on the retail shelves. So, in this thread post any PC games that you think belong in that _free-and-great_ category. Please include a few mini-screenshots and a short description for the sake of our ADHD afflicted members.


Here is a title to get things started:

*Ferrari Virtual Race*

You get to drive/race several Ferrari vehicles. The game is pretty nice looking, for a free game that is. Can be downloaded from the link below. Approximate size: 75MB

*Screenshots:*























*Download Link:* http://www.ferrari.com/English/Community/Ferrari_Virtual_Race/Pages/Game_home.aspx


----------



## temp02 (Jan 26, 2010)

There was a thread about this already, still here are a couple of free racing games:

*Live for Speed:*

















*BMW M3 Challenge:*













*Renault Truck Racing:*

















There are way more than this but this is all I can remember at the moment.
On a side note, LfS Is not so much of a "game" but more of a simulator and I truly recommend trying it out.


----------



## AddSub (Jan 26, 2010)

*Gore: Ultimate Soldier*  (Wikipedia Page)







Semi-decent first person shooter game. Originally a fully retailed game published by DreamCatcher, it was released as a free game by the developer several years after hitting the retail. Approximate size: 500MB

*Screenshots:*


















*Download Link:* http://www.4drulers.com/gore/index.php?page=download


----------



## skylamer (Jan 26, 2010)

TrackMania Nations


----------



## AddSub (Jan 26, 2010)

skylamer said:


> TrackMania Nations



Download link, screenshots?


----------



## AddSub (Jan 26, 2010)

*March 2011 [DEAD]* *Game servers have been shut-down.*

I figure after posting a driving game, a shooter, it is time for some RPG stuff...

*The Chronicles of Spellborn*  (Wikipedia page)

Originally intended to be released as a pay MMORPG, the developers went bankrupt and the publisher (Acclaim) released the game as free-to-play soon after (for now). 

*Screenshots:*






















*Download Link:* http://spellborn.acclaim.com/downloads.html


----------



## AddSub (Jan 26, 2010)

And another...

*Universal Combat *(Wikipedia Page)

You will either really hate or really like this one. Not for the easily distracted, Universal Combat comes from the BattleCruiser series by infamous Derek Smart. Published in 2004 and released as freeware in 2008, it is a FPS, naval sim, as well as a space combat sim all rolled into one. (Several of the previous iterations in the series can be downloaded from the link below, including BattleCruiser 3000AD and BattleCruiser Millennium) Approximate size for all three games: pretty big. 

*Screenshots:*




























*Download Link:* http://www.3000ad.com/download/


----------



## AddSub (Jan 26, 2010)

Very old, but for those who don't know about it, GTA and GTA II are now free.

*Grand Theft Auto*

The first, the original, the one that more or less started it all. The game is more of a "registerware" than freeware, but it is fully playable/free after a quick registration process. (Note: Several other games are available on that page, for free, including GTA 2.) And now the screenshots, in all their ancient glory:

*Screenshots:* _[courtesy of MobyGames]_


























*Download Link:* http://www.rockstargames.com/classics/


----------



## Triprift (Jan 27, 2010)

Heres the link for TrackMania Nations Forever.http://www.trackmania.com/index.php?rub=downloads


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice thread.  I'm gonna check out Gore in a bit here


----------



## troyrae360 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dungens and dragons Online FREE, DX10 and comming soon DX11 patch 
http://www.ddo.com/playnow/

Its good And Its Free


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 27, 2010)

Farcry
Ghost recon
rayman
prince of persia 

thanks ubisoft

http://www.techmixer.com/free-downl...-persia-and-rayman-raving-rabbids-pc-edition/


----------



## AddSub (Jan 27, 2010)

A little something for the RTS aficionados...

*Ground Control* (Wikipedia Page)

Released commercially a decade ago, it is a pretty old and standard RTS, but most importantly it is now free. Approximate size: 450MB

*Screenshots:* _[courtesy of GameSpot]_


























*Download Link:* http://www.fileplanet.com/156136/150000/fileinfo/Ground-Control-(Free-Game)  (FilePlanet membership required to download. Registration is free.)


----------



## AddSub (Jan 28, 2010)

And another...

*The Babylon Project *

This one is based on the popular Babylon 5 TV series and was built from the FreeSpace 2 source code. Pretty impressive for a community project. Approximate size: 750MB to 1.8GB (for the full DVD+extras version)

*Screenshots:* _[plenty more on the official site]_































*Download Link:* http://babylon.hard-light.net/official_downloads.php


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 28, 2010)

very nice thread keep on updating


----------



## AddSub (Jan 28, 2010)

Some more strategy stuff...

*Steel Panthers: World at War *

This one is a bit older and turn based, but a perfect time-waster nonetheless. (In a good sense.) Approximate size: 425MB

*Screenshots:*






















*Download Link: * http://www.gamershell.com/download_6363.shtml


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 28, 2010)

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=851573

Heres some for Steam users. There is about 10 free games and mods. Plus it has Trackmania Nations Forever ;D


----------



## AddSub (Jan 28, 2010)

More WWII stuff...

*Hidden & Dangerous Deluxe*

Originally released in 1999 and finally re-released in 2002 with updated graphics, this is not a bad first/third person shooter. Approximate size: 265MB

*Screenshots:* _[courtesy of MobyGames]_





















*Download Link: * http://www.filefront.com/5964800/Hidden--Dangerous-Deluxe---Full-Game/


----------



## AddSub (Jan 28, 2010)

Another one...

*1848* 

A pretty intricate turn-based wargame set in the 1800s Europe. Approximate Size: 70MB

*Screenshots:* _[courtesy of gamershell]_





















*Download Link:* http://www.gamershell.com/download_13853.shtml


----------



## AddSub (Jan 29, 2010)

More driving....

*Volvo - The Game* 

Perhaps not as exciting as the Ferrari game posted above, the game does look pretty good for a free game. It features more cars and tracks than the Ferrari game. However, it is still ... well, a Volvo game. Overall, pretty decent. Approximate Size: 600MB

*Screenshots:* _[courtesy of MobyGames]_


























*Download Link:* http://www.simbin.se/games/volvogame.htm


----------



## AddSub (Jan 29, 2010)

*UFO: Alien Invasion*

An open source game created in the spirit of the popular X-COM series. Pretty impressive game for a OSS project. Approximate Size: 400MB

*Screenshots:*


























*Download Link:* http://sourceforge.net/projects/ufoai/files/


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 29, 2010)

Love this thread. Subscribed!


----------



## ERazer (Jan 29, 2010)

Gj bud subscribe


----------



## olithereal (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice thread!


----------



## Dazzeerr (Jan 30, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=851573
> 
> Heres some for Steam users. There is about 10 free games and mods. Plus it has Trackmania Nations Forever ;D



Cheers! Didn't realise HL2: DM was free, thought it was only for people with certain versions of Half-Life 2.


----------



## AddSub (Jan 30, 2010)

More Alien stuff, in first-person shooter format this time...

*Area 51*







Released for PlayStation 2, Xbox and PC few years ago, this game was made available for free a while back. Voiced by actor David Duchovny of X-Files the game is overall a semi-decent shooter. Approximate Size: 2GB

*Screenshots* _[courtesy of GameSpot]_



























*Download Link:* http://gamedaily.newaol.com/pub/midway_area51.exe


----------



## AddSub (Jan 30, 2010)

Another one and no aliens this time...

*Rise & Fall: Civilizations At War*

This one is a RTS/third-person action hybrid. Unusual but ultimately fun. You get to assume the roles of various historic figures like Alexander the Great, Julius Caesar, and similar. Approximate Size: 2.5GB

*Screenshots* _[courtesy of MobyGames]_


























*Download Link: * http://www.gamershell.com/download_33916.shtml


----------



## JanJan (Jan 30, 2010)

some games look pretty damn good 

big thank from me


----------



## AddSub (Jan 31, 2010)

*The Suffering*

This is another title that went from a commercial release (on Xbox, PS2, PC) to freeware. Similar to other horror/survival games like Resident Evil and Silent Hill, this one is completely free with one caveat: it is ad-supported. Approximate Size: 1.25GB

*Screenshots* _[courtesy of MobyGames]_



























*Download Link:* http://gamedaily.newaol.com/pub/midway_suffering.exe


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 31, 2010)

Can't believe nobody's mentioned *America's Army* yet.

http://www.americasarmy.com/











I used to play competitively in AA 2.x, and personally hate AA3, but some people really love it. Definitely worth checking out if you're any sort of an FPS fan.

_Note: It's a LOT slower of a game than MW2._


----------



## Triprift (Jan 31, 2010)

Combat arms pretty cool fps from what i can remember a number of ppl here were playing it.


----------



## AddSub (Jan 31, 2010)

*Warsow*

This is a open-source first-person shooter multiplayer game that is quite visually striking. Unusual would be a better word I guess. Approximate Size: 240MB

*Screenshots*





















*Download Link: * http://www.warsow.net/?page=download


----------



## Triprift (Jan 31, 2010)

Classic i remember playing that one a few year ago.


----------



## AddSub (Jan 31, 2010)

*Beneath a Steel Sky*

This is a pretty dated old-school adventure game, but fun nonetheless. I actually bought a copy back in the 1990s in CD form which I still have somewhere, although I don't remember finishing it. It was made freeware a while back. Approximate Size: 60MB (full CD edition)

*Screenshots*_ [courtesy of MobyGames]_


























*Download Link: * http://www.gamershell.com/download_2992.shtml


----------



## AddSub (Jan 31, 2010)

Something for casual gamers out there...

*Frozen Bubble*

Many probably already know of this game. They probably know that is quite addicting as well. The Windows port can be download via the link below. Approximate Size: 7.5MB

*Screenshots* _[courtesy of MobyGames]_


























*Download Link: * http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/fb-win32/frozenbubble.exe?download


----------



## AddSub (Jan 31, 2010)

More strategy stuff...

*Battle for Wesnoth*

Pretty sophisticated turn-based strategy game. Especially considering it is a OSS project.   Approximate Size: 250MB

*Screenshots* _[courtesy of MobyGames]_


























*Download Link: * http://sourceforge.net/projects/wesnoth/files/wesnoth/wesnoth-1.7.12-1.8beta5-win32.exe/download


----------



## TVman (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.gamersfirst.com/warrock/ free online FPS(you do have to register tho but it is a free battlefield game),combatarms was already mentioned but nobody posted this game yet  http://operation7.fiaa.eu/


----------



## AddSub (Jan 31, 2010)

*Driving Speed 2*

Another decent racing game. Not exactly a top notch production, but a nice way to burn few hours nonetheless. You get to race several muscle cars. Approximate Size: 125MB

*Screenshots*





















*Download Link:* http://www.gamershell.com/download_51014.shtml


----------



## AddSub (Feb 1, 2010)

Another shooter...

*CellFactor: Revolution*

This title takes advantage of Physx, although Physx is not required to play. Overall, a pretty fun and easy on the eyes shooter. Approximate Size: 900MB

*Screenshots* _[courtesy of GamersHell]_


























*Download Link: * http://www.gamershell.com/download_19042.shtml


----------



## AddSub (Feb 3, 2010)

*OpenTyrian*

Open source port for Windows (Mac port available as well) of the popular DOS game Tyrian. This game is updated constantly and is extremely fun. Approximate Size: 400KB for the OpenTyrian executable and 4.5MB for the Tyrian 2.1 content. 

_(*Install Instructions:* Download the Tyrian 2.1 files and extract them to a folder. Then download the latest OpenTyrian build and extract the content to the previously created folder of Tyrian 2.1)_

*Screenshots* _[courtesy of MobyGames]_



























*Download Link: * http://code.google.com/p/opentyrian/wiki/Downloads?tm=2


----------



## AddSub (Feb 4, 2010)

*Nexuiz*

This is one of my personal favorites. A quality multiplayer first-person shooter game with bot-based single player campaign along with some pretty impressive graphics. This game, when settings are maxed out can bring down even high-end systems to their knees, in Crysis-like fashion. At least that was my experience with the Linux builds. Windows builds might be more optimized. Approximate Size: 900MB

*Screenshots*


























*Download Link:* http://www.alientrap.org/nexuiz/downloads


----------



## AddSub (Feb 6, 2010)

*Command & Conquer [Gold]*

I assume pretty much everyone is familiar with the C&C series. A while back the original C&C Gold was released for free. While the graphics are a bit dated by modern standards, the gameplay and the evolving storyline are outstanding. Approximate Size: 1.1GB 

*Screenshots* _[courtesy of MobyGames]_


























*Download Link: * http://www.gamershell.com/news_41337.html


----------



## AddSub (Feb 6, 2010)

*Command & Conquer: Red Alert*

This is the sequel to the original game posted above. Gameplay is solid and storyline about time travel into the past in order to kill Hitler and Stalin taking over the world is pretty interesting (Nazis never happened). It features slightly better graphics than the original. Approximate Size: 1GB (for both discs)

*Screenshots* _[courtesy of MobyGames]_


























*Download Links: *

*Allied Disc: *
http://na.llnet.cnc3tv.ea.com/u/f/eagames/cnc3/cnc3tv/RedAlert/RedAlert1_AlliedDisc.rar 

*Soviet Disc: *
http://na.llnet.cnc3tv.ea.com/u/f/eagames/cnc3/cnc3tv/RedAlert/RedAlert1_SovietDisc.rar


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you AddSub, I haven't played these old C & C games in years


----------



## AddSub (Feb 6, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Thank you AddSub, I haven't played these old C & C games in years



Hey, no problem, that's the idea. 

I bought the C&C: The First Decade collection a while back and I've been replaying some of the Red Alert and Red Alert 2 campaigns. It has been so long since I played those games (10+ years?) that I don't remember too much even though I'm pretty sure I finished them. Having to relearn the game dynamics all over again is pretty fun I must admit. Even the DOS-era graphics come across as charming.


----------



## AddSub (Feb 8, 2010)

A genre that has been largely missing from this thread... adventure games.

*A Second Face: The Eye of Geltz is Watching You*

While the genre might be antiquated, adventure games are still around. This game was released back in 2008 and features some pretty stunning artwork, something that was always a cornerstone of adventure games. Approximate Size: 100MB

*Screenshots* _[courtesy of MobyGames and AdventureGameStudio]_































*Download Link: * http://www.agsarchives.com/game-files/le-woltaire/ASF.exe


----------



## JC316 (Feb 8, 2010)

N, The way of the Ninja.

Kickass little game. Loads of fun and frustration. http://www.thewayoftheninja.org/n.html


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 8, 2010)

Fallen Empire legioens is a good free game based on Tribes series


----------



## AddSub (Feb 9, 2010)

*Sudden Attack*

More first-person shooter mayhem, this time from a Korean developer. Sudden Attack is a pretty nice looking online/multiplayer shooter with a large international community. Tons of weapons and overall decent production standards. Approximate Size: 500MB

*Screenshots:* _[courtesy of Gamershell]_


























*Download Link: * http://www.gamershell.com/download_51150.shtml


----------



## Goodman (Feb 9, 2010)

Sticky!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 9, 2010)

http://games.adultswim.com/robot-unicorn-attack-twitchy-online-game.html


----------



## Goodman (Feb 9, 2010)

Area51 doesn't work i get this...







I'm from Canada but i change my region to US & still doesn't work

Any idea on how to bypass this?


----------



## fafa21 (Feb 10, 2010)

wow i cant belive no one has mentioned war rock http://www.gamersfirst.com/warrock/?q=download its preaty fun fps with lots of diffrent maps and guns


----------



## AddSub (Feb 10, 2010)

Goodman said:


> Area51 doesn't work i get this...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33052&stc=1&d=1265759029
> 
> ...



Goodman, try applying the latest patch from here: http://www.gamershell.com/news_26281.html

I've heard that it fixes the issue with international players. However, I think online play is still limited to US users only. Single player should work fine though.


----------



## Goodman (Feb 10, 2010)

That worked thanks!


----------



## AddSub (Feb 10, 2010)

Another classic...

*Star Control II: The Ur-Quan Masters*

While it's not going to win any awards for great graphics today, this was one of the most popular games _back in the day_ as they say. For those familiar with Star Control series not much needs to be said. In short, great storyline along with tons of star systems to explore and aliens to encounter. The current WinOS build is based on the source code of the 3DO port, but it is semi-actively updated and fully compatible with Windows OS. Approximate Size: 1MB

*Screenshots *[courtesy of MobyGames]


























*Download Link: * http://sc2.sourceforge.net/downloads.php


----------



## BraveSoul (Feb 10, 2010)

some nice games here  ,, keep going


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree.  This is a fantasic effort.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks for the links guys. I had to subscribe to this thread


----------



## AddSub (Feb 11, 2010)

*Cube 2: Sauerbraten*

Pretty decent open-source single/multi-player first-person shooter. It comes with a level editor for those who are handy with such things. Approximate Size: 330MB

*Screenshots*


























*Download Link:* http://cubeengine.com/files.php4


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 11, 2010)

List of Free Games


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 11, 2010)

*The Original Railroad Tycoon*

Very old school game tycoon game, but amazingly fun and addictive! Only downside is that it plays an add for Railroads every time you exit. Download Size: 14.2MB


























*Download Link:* http://downloads.2kgames.com/railroads/Railroad_Tycoon.zip


----------



## AddSub (Feb 11, 2010)

*Exteel*

A nice looking online third-person shooter. Gameplay? You get to zoom around in gigantic mechs and blow stuff up. Approximate Size: 500MB+

*Screenshots*



























*Download Link:* ftp://ftp.exteel.com/ExteelDownloader.exe


----------



## AddSub (Feb 13, 2010)

*Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun* (Firestorm expansion is included)

More C&C mayhem. This was released years after the original and features improved graphics as well as some decent Hollywood talent for the cut-scenes including James Earl Jones and Michael Biehn who started in Terminator and Aliens. Approximate Size: 1.25GB

Note: detailed install instructions can be found HERE

*Screenshots*






















*Download Link:* http://na.llnet.cnc3tv.ea.com/u/f/eagames/cnc3/cnc3tv/Classic/OfficialCnCTiberianSun.rar


----------



## AddSub (Feb 13, 2010)

*Noctis IV*

Now this game is something special. A more of a feat of procedural generation than actual game but still amazing nonetheless. It contains nearly 80 billion star systems to explore, many with planets to explore and land on. Did I mention the alien lifeforms or that the game is less than 2MB? Approximate Size: 1.8MB

*Screenshots:* _[courtesy of MobyGames]_


























*Download Link:* http://anynowhere.com/bb/index.php?l=D4JeGEdhacS6Srr6NfweDCUh&r=lYUhcug3l3hhX4s6Spx5


----------



## AddSub (Feb 14, 2010)

*FreeCol *

This is basically a freeware as well as updated version of the old game Colonization. You get to assume the role of a colonial power in Americas and you have to compete for resources with other colonial powers. Approximate Size: 32MB

*Screenshots:*


























*Download Link:* http://www.freecol.org/download.html


----------



## AddSub (Feb 16, 2010)

*Alien Arena *

This online shooter is probably known to many already, but here it is. It's based on the heavily modified Quake-II engine which is pretty amazing considering that particular piece of software dates back to mid-to-late 1990s. Anyways, the game features decent graphics and tons maps as well as variety of gaming modes. Approximate Size: 220MB 

[Note: Some of the recent 7.xx versions feature ads so I will mark this title as *ad-supported* for those who are cautious about such things.]

*Screenshots:*


























*Download Link:* http://www.gamershell.com/download_54536.shtml


----------



## AddSub (Feb 16, 2010)

*Unknown Horizons*

A nice freeware city building game with a bit of RTS thrown into the mix. Approximate Size: 55MB

*Screenshots:*


























*Download Link:* http://www.unknown-horizons.org/site/index.php?page=download


----------



## AddSub (Feb 19, 2010)

*Postal 2: Share The Pain*

This is the free multiplayer version of the wacky/insane game Postal 2. Bizarre and somewhat offensive as well as full of Gary Coleman cameos. Approximate Size: 600MB

*Screenshots:* _[courtesy of GamersHell]_


























*Download Link:* http://www.gamershell.com/download_26434.shtml


----------



## AddSub (Feb 20, 2010)

*FreeOrion *

Although the creators claim the game is not a clone of Master of Orion series but simply inspired by those games, it does come close to clone status in some respects. In a good way of course. Overall a pretty good turn-based strategy game of galactic conquest. Approximate Size: 130MB

*Screenshots:*


























*Download Link:* http://sourceforge.net/projects/freeorion/files/


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 20, 2010)

AddSub said:


> *Unknown Horizons*
> 
> A nice freeware city building game with a bit of RTS thrown into the mix. Approximate Size: 55MB
> 
> ...



I downloaded this game and it seems to have a huge bug in it. When you go to turn the paths to make them all go together, the game crashes. They just need to work that out and it should be all fine. Not too bad of a game if it wouldnt crash on that lol.


----------



## 99vw (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow some of these games look too good to be free.


----------



## AddSub (Feb 28, 2010)

After some delay, here is another one...

*Operation7*

This is another relatively standard online shooter with some pretty amazing weapon customization options. Graphics are not that great but considering the price they are fine. Requires signing up for an online account, but that is free as well. Approximate Size: 600MB+


*Screenshots:*


























*Download Link:* http://op7.netgame.com/support/download.php


----------



## Goodman (Mar 1, 2010)

Keep it up man! 

This thread should be sticky 
I vote sticky , any one else?


----------



## troyrae360 (Mar 1, 2010)

This game is an all time classic 
http://www.abandonia.com/en/downloadgame/120


----------



## Triprift (Mar 1, 2010)

Postals actually banned in this country didnt even know there was a #2.


----------



## Goodman (Feb 25, 2011)

I know it is an old thread but still...

Any more of great free games , anybody?

Thx!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 26, 2011)

http://crossfire.z8games.com/


Better than cs.


----------



## Brandenburg (Feb 26, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

nice thread idea, OP needs to edit them all into the first post (use name, then details under spoiler tags)


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah it should be sticky


----------



## Goodman (Feb 28, 2011)

wahdangun said:


> yeah it should be sticky



Yes! but who?
Any mod's can make this sticky or it needs to get approved by W1z?


----------



## Kursah (Feb 28, 2011)

Easiest way imho is to either contact the mod for this section (Kreij, Mussels, Easy Rhino as detailed at the bottom of the Games section forum page), or report the OP with a request for Sticky. Option 2 is probably the easiest method.

+1 to sticky, if the OP is cleaned up and organized as Mussels suggests. Maybe this thread needs a new OP? Addsub hasn't been on since the end of January...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2011)

or you know, its already stickied and you're too slow to have noticed 



as to thread cleanup... i dont think i can replace/alter the OP. if someone makes a cleaned up edited version of the post and posts it here (under spoiler tags or something) i'll be willing to edit it into the OP.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 28, 2011)

Yep I didn't notice, saw the thread in the latest post and didn't even notice it lol!

For a different member taking over OP, I could've sworn it's been done before, but maybe it I am mistaken. Might be something W1z did a long time ago...or maybe it was just a mod taking the time and doing what you're offering to do.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 28, 2011)

http://forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?t=49979

the list from here should be in the OP, with or without spoiler tags, IMO



Spoiler: Free Games



*Free Games*
Note: some games may need virtualization

(games marked by *ads* are ad-supported) 

[/SIZE]l="http://www.gameupdates.org/details.php?id=607" ]GameUpdates 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Theft_Auto_2" ]Grand Theft Auto 2[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.gameupdates.org/details.php?id=606" ]GameUpdates[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_Control_(video_game)" ]Ground Control[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.fileplanet.com/promotions/groundcontrol/" ]FilePlanet[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halloween_Harry" ]Halloween Harry[/url] (AKA Alien Carnage) - Download @ [url="http://www.3drealms.com/news/2007/05/alien_carnage_freeware.html" ]3DRealms[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hidden_and_Dangerous" ]Hidden &amp; Dangerous Deluxe[/url] - Download @ [url="http://files.filefront.com/Hidden+Dangerous+Deluxe+Full+Game/;5964800;/fileinfo.html" ]FileFront[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiloblaster" ]Kiloblaster[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.classicdosgames.com/publisher/epic.html#Kiloblaster" ]Classic DOS Games[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lure_of_the_Temptress" ]Lure of the Temptress[/url] - Download @ [url="http://scummvm.sourceforge.net/downloads.php" ]ScummVM[/url] | [url="http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/lure_of_the_temptress" ]GOG.com[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marathon_2:_Durandal" ]Marathon 2: Durandal[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.atomicgamer.com/file.php?id=35231" ]AtomicGamer[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marathon_Infinity" ]Marathon Infinity[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.atomicgamer.com/file.php?id=35230" ]AtomicGamer[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MechCommander_2" ]MechCommander 2[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=6d790cde-c3e5-46be-b3a5-729581269a9c&amp;DisplayLang=en" ]Microsoft[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MechWarrior_4:_Mercenaries" ]MechWarrior 4: Mercenaries[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.mektek.net/projects/mw4/download.html" ]MekTek[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OnEscapee" ]onEscapee[/url] - Download @ [url="http://onescapee.invictus.hu/" ]Invictus[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Flashpoint:_Cold_War_Crisis" ]Operation Flashpoint: Cold War Crysis[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.gametap.com/video-games/Operation-Flashpoint-20000280-40.html" ]GameTab[/url] *ads* 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psi-Ops:_The_Mindgate_Conspiracy" ]Psi-Ops: The Mindgate Conspiracy[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.gameupdates.org/details.php?id=2607" ]GameUpdates[/url] *ads* 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RiftSpace" ]RiftSpace[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.starwraith.com/RiftSpace.exe" ]SW3DG[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rise_and_Fall:_Civilizations_at_War" ]Rise and Fall: Civilizations at War[/url] - Download @ [url="http://computergames.ro/ro/downloads/viewitem/id/12076/name/rise-and-fall-civilizations-at-war-free-full-game.html" ]ComputerGames[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_%26_Max_Season_One#Episode_4" ]Sam &amp; Max: Season One Episode 4 &quot;Abe Lincoln Must Die!&quot;[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.gameupdates.org/details.php?id=1994" ]GameUpdates[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savage:_The_Battle_for_Newerth" ]Savage: The Battle for Newerth[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.s2games.com/savage/downloads.php" ]S2Games[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_tycoon" ]Sid Meier's Railroad Tycoon[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.gameupdates.org/details.php?id=742" ]GameUpdates[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wraith_III:_Shadows_of_Orion" ]Star Wraith III: Shadows of Orion[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.starwraith.com/sw_install.exe" ]SW3DG[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wraith_IV:_Reviction" ]Star Wraith IV: Reviction[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.starwraith.com/sw4_install.exe" ]SW3DG[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starsiege:_Tribes" ]Starsiege: Tribes[/url] - Download @ [url="ftp://ftp.sierra.com/pub/sierra/tribes/other/tribes_fullgame.exe" ]Sierra[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls:_Arena" ]The Elder Scrolls: Arena[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.elderscrolls.com/downloads/download-legal-arena.htm" ]Bethesda Softworks[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daggerfall" ]The Elder Scrolls: Daggerfall[/url] - Download @ [url="http:// 
http://www.elderscrolls.com/downloads/download-legal-daggerfall.php" ]Bethesda Softworks[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Suffering_(video_game)" ]The Suffering[/url] - Download @ [url="http://computergames.ro/ro/downloads/viewitem/id/11979/name/the-suffering-free-full-game.html" ]Computer Games[/url] *ads* 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Clancy's_Ghost_Recon_(video_game)" ]Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon[/url] - Download @ [url="http://computergames.ro/ro/downloads/viewitem/id/9150/name/tom-clancys-ghost-recon-free-full-game-ad-supported.html" ]ComputerGames[/url] *ads* 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toribash" ]Toribash[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.toribash.com/downloads.php" ]Nabi Studios[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribes_2" ]Tribes 2[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.editingarchive.com/downloads/775" ]The Archive[/url] 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Combat" ]Universal Combat[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.3000ad.com/download/" ]3000AD[/url] *ads* 
[url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xargon" ]Xargon[/url] - Download @ [url="http://www.classicdosgames.com/publisher/epic.html#Xargon" ]Classic DOS Games[/url]


----------



## n-ster (Feb 28, 2011)

Also add this... doesn't seem to fit in 1 post, hence the double post



Spoiler: Virtualization tools



*Virtualization Tools*
Some of the games above are old enough that an emulator/virtualised enviroment may be needed. Here are some of the most popular (and free) ones in order from specific to general use.

ScummVM - Allows you to run certain classic graphical point-and-click adventure games, provided you already have their data files. The clever part about this: ScummVM just replaces the executables shipped with the games, allowing you to play them on systems for which they were never designed!

DOSBox - Emulates an Intel x86 PC, complete with sound, graphics, mouse, joystick, modem, etc., necessary for running many old MS-DOS games that simply cannot be run on modern PCs and operating systems, such as Microsoft Windows XP, Windows Vista, Linux and FreeBSD.

Virtual PC - Lets you create separate virtual machines on your Windows desktop, each of which virtualizes the hardware of a complete physical computer. Use virtual machines to run operating systems such as MS-DOS, Windows, and OS/2. Virtual PC Guy's Blog.



All credit obviously goes to the Beyond3D thread


----------



## snuif09 (Feb 28, 2011)

I started a Free to play online FPS review series on my website check it out http://technovikings.net/

the games i really recommend myself are Sauerbraten.Warsow and Operation 7
those are very fun to play =)


----------



## n-ster (Feb 28, 2011)

snuif09 said:


> I started a Free to play online FPS review series on my website check it out http://technovikings.net/
> 
> the games i really recommend myself are Sauerbraten.Warsow and Operation 7
> those are very fun to play =)



No America's Army 2 and 3 in your site?


----------



## snuif09 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm still busy with the reviews  Doing america's army 3 now just takes a shitload of time to do those trainings hahaha =)


----------



## Brandenburg (Mar 5, 2011)

Car wars style game for PC.. The community is kool and the developers are nice and update the game regularly
http://www.dark-wind.com/

If you like REAL strategy and can tolerate a DOS game.. These 2 games are quite detailed.. Only played WiR.. GOD..took a long time to complete

War in Russia
http://www.matrixgames.com/Games/warinrussia/features.asp

Pacific War
http://www.matrixgames.com/games/pacificwar/features.asp

----------------
Battletech boardgame to PC conversion..Very good game and is a faithful port of the classic boadgame with all level 1 and 2 rules implemented. Some level 3 rules are implemented too.. infantry,tanks,battlemechs,hovercraft.. No spacecraft or aero fighters though

http://sourceforge.net/projects/megamek/

and here is the persistant campaign client
http://www.mekwars.org/

All I can think of atm


"EDIT"
http://www.vassalengine.org/download.php
If you like playing classic board games and have trouble getting a head to head game going.. try playing these board games online..A superb interface with a large selection of modules(games).. doesn't come with the game rules so it helps to own a physical copy of the game but alot of times you can google the rules for the game in question OR ask around and see if someone that has the game will make some scans of the rule book..hint.. see below

I collect Board games and such an interface is a godsend.. I dont use it much but I have used it in the past..My collection is actually worth a good sum of money


----------



## Brandenburg (Mar 10, 2011)

I forgot to add one game..  and two I just ran across

Dont know how I forgot Wolfenstein..  GRAPHICS are dated but OMG.. game play is killer. Havent played it in awhile.. Might have to reinstall it
http://www.planetwolfenstein.com/files/files.shtml


http://www.warrock.net
http://red.planetarena.org/


----------



## AnaMaria81 (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you know of any Zuma style games, but not online?


----------



## Mr McC (Mar 14, 2011)

Samarost, the first game brought out by the mind behind Machinarium, is free:

http://amanita-design.net/samorost-1/

The Amanita Design web page also has other free games:

http://amanita-design.net/games.html


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 23, 2011)

Look what I found!

http://www.thehunter.com/pub/screenshots.php


----------



## AddSub (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, I'm going to have to clean up and update this thread one of these days. Plus I got at least half a dozen new free games to add.

Note: Spellborn servers have been shut down. I've edited that post.


----------



## Drone (Apr 1, 2011)

*Beacon*








> An astronaut is stranded alone on a distant planet in an isolated star system and doesn’t know why.



Amazing game, for heroes who don't give a fuck about graphics and hype but who cares and wants to see a great immersive gameplay with kickass soundtrack.

http://wootfu.com/beacon/

Absolutely geeky and awesome.


----------



## erixx (Apr 2, 2011)

BAttlefield 4 Free is released now under version 1..
Look smuch better then the beta, but is laggy (graphic not optimized=


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 3, 2011)

The Hunter is pretty fun, I played it for a few months.


----------



## michaeltyson (Apr 5, 2011)

my FAVORITE free game is command and conquer tiberiun sun!! Its amazing! terrible graphics very simple yet possibly the best free game out there!! Hours and hours of gameplay.


----------



## Sinzia (Apr 10, 2011)

subb'd, some really fun games in here I need to check out!


----------



## thetechyguru (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know if anyone's into mystery games, but I love them and my favorite one is freeware and is called Laura Bow and the Dagger of Amon Ra. It's an oldie, but a goodie. Sadly, I don't have any screenshots but here's the link to wikipedia if you wanna check it out. There are multiple ones with the same character, but this one is the best by far.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 27, 2011)

Tremulous: www.Tremulous.net

Note: by default, the resolution is set to a minimum so you have to change it yourself by joining a server and than hit the escape button (I hope they will make the options menu immediately accessible in next version (1.2)).


----------



## Nvidea (Apr 28, 2011)

*Arx Fatalis*

this is a open sours game that was made for the old xbox and p.c. by jowood 
Its a full RPG 


http://www.brothersoft.com/games/arx-fatalis.html


----------



## de.das.dude (May 2, 2011)

subbed


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 3, 2011)

*Dong Dong Never Die*

Some weird chinese fighting game. Completely freeware. Combos are kinda good, and the characters are quite.. hmm, interesting?

Asian Michael Jackson, Chinese Terminator, some chick that summons Optimus Prime to pound you.. just some of the outlandish characters












http://www.gamefront.com/files/14974855/dwdl_dong_dong_never_die_090815.rar/


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 3, 2011)

Nvidea said:


> this is a open sours game that was made for the old xbox and p.c. by jowood
> Its a full RPG
> 
> http://www.brothersoft.com/games/arx-fatalis.html


That link is for the demo.  Furthermore Arx Fatalis is not entirely free (or open source).  From the source code README file:


> _Prerequisites
> -------------
> You need a commercial installation of Arx to use these source files. Output binaries files (.exe, .dll) should target the game/ folder. Arx.exe will not launch unless you previously copied all Arx Fatalis content from install folder into the game/ folder._


Arx costs $5 on Steam, D2D, etc..


----------



## Rockit (May 12, 2011)

*Jumala (Beta)*

3D PC game.
Built currently for high-end users. The graphics requirements for this game are pretty high, but you can adjust settings and it looks awesome.

http://www.jumala.com

But you can go in and create playable games or there are a bunch of games already in the Arcade.


----------



## erixx (May 15, 2011)

Eve of Destruction new release! Free megamod for bf1942 !
http://www.eodmod.com/website2007/start2.htm


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 13, 2011)

DWARF FORTRESS

I still spend retarded amount of time playing this game


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 18, 2011)

*Free game!*

Hi guys!
I have played this game a lot two years ago and found it interesting to share it in the net.
The game is much more updated than long time ago, so even the ones that have played
Transcendence might find smth new 
Hope you enjoy:
http://neurohack.com/transcendence/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great website if your a fan of playing yugioh.
http://www.duelingnetwork.com/
play against your friends online.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 27, 2011)

As of June 23rd, Team Fortress 2 (by Valve Corporation) is now "Free To Play" on Steam. You can still buy in-game items via microtransactions, but the F2P version lets you enjoy the game just fine. I have played this game since Feb. 2008 and have just surpassed 2600 hours of gameplay.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/440/

Windows and Mac OS X are supported.


----------



## hhumas (Jun 29, 2011)

any chance of getting  Mafia ii completed edition  here


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2011)

hhumas said:


> any chance of getting  Mafia ii completed edition  here



none at all, please do not ask for pirated games again.


----------



## hhumas (Jun 30, 2011)

ok thanks i will remember this ,.....


----------



## Raijian (Jun 30, 2011)

World of Warcraft levels 1-20 are now free.

They removed the 14-day trial and just made the base game free until you hit level 20.

You can play as all races up to and including the Burning Crusade Blood Elves and Dranei.


----------



## CJCerny (Jun 30, 2011)

Drone said:


> *Beacon*
> 
> http://wootfu.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Screenshot.png
> 
> ...



I suspect he is stranded because of that big ass hole in the side of his spaceship. Mystery solved.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 6, 2011)

Age of conan

http://www.ageofconan.com/playfree


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't go wrong there, AoC was a lot of fun, the first 20 levels is about as good as it gets when coming to MMO's.


----------



## razaron (Jul 21, 2011)

Impasse, an excellent puzzle game and Luftrauser an arcade plane game.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 21, 2011)

omfg luftrauser is goot!


----------



## Tokio (Jul 22, 2011)

any cool co-op, online to play on a weak netbook?


----------



## joelthepc (Aug 9, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> *Dong Dong Never Die*
> 
> Some weird chinese fighting game. Completely freeware. Combos are kinda good, and the characters are quite.. hmm, interesting?
> 
> ...



This looks awesome! The best part looks like the interesting characters!


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 5, 2011)

hmm is there any new freeware racing games ?


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 5, 2011)

Great racing game:
www.armorgames.com/play/7140/coaster-racer


----------



## n-ster (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.addictinggames.com/life-style-games/papas-burgeria-game.jsp

Make BURGERS  You can loose 10 mins 5x a day for 30 days lol.... That's 1500 mins... 25 hours of gameplay right here


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 5, 2011)

My all time favorite game has been available for free for awhile now, Mechwarrior4 Mercenaries. You can get it here- http://www.mektek.net/index.php/home/articles/mechwarrior4-mercenaries-downloads-r1204

Here's some videos of league matches(yes, there is still a active league for MW4)- 

http://www.myspace.com/video/vid/100490782#!/video/422574059


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 8, 2011)

This is an OOOLDIE! Warpath is a windows 3.1 game. Yeah. 






I grew up playing the shareware version of this for hours, it's charming, and surprisingly fun, if not too deep. The 3.1 version is straight freeware now, and there's a free beta version for modern systems (Warpath 21st Century) that features network  support, along with a seperate server component.






 There's a commercial ($2) version for android phones, too. info buy 

I don't imagine this will catch the eye of many unless, like myself, you have the nostalgia factor, but I can imagine a game with several human players getting quite... interesting.


For more classic goodies, Adept Software's God Of Thunder, Jetpack, and Squarez Deluxe are now freeware as well.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2011)

lol!


where were yoiu a few months back when i actually went and spent hour scouring the net for that game!


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 8, 2011)

Mussels said:


> lol!
> 
> 
> where were yoiu a few months back when i actually went and spent hour scouring the net for that game!


(I'll assume that was directed at me)

lol, sorry but I didn't get nostalgic for it until today when I was thinking about old games. It was a nice surprise to find out that it's free now.

Honestly though, the google is weak with you. "old windows game warpath" returns results 1,2, and 5 for the exact game and 1+2 are links directly to the creator's site. 

It's funny how you can search and search and never find something, then just happen upon the right search term combination and BOOM, first result.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah but i couldnt remember the name of it, so it took days to find. i got it, played it MP with a friend and realised how bad it was and never touched it again.


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah, that doesn't help things at all. It's so frustrating when it's right on the tip of your tongue, so to speak, and you can't remember. 

Anywho, </offtopic>


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.piratekart.com/creators.html

^ 300 freegames from 100 indie developers


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 21, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> http://www.piratekart.com/creators.html
> 
> ^ 300 freegames from 100 indie developers



What this pack has taught me: The crap I made with a demo of Klik n Play on Windows 95 in '97 qualifies me as a legit indie developer. I just wished I had saved that shit. 

There's some pretty clever little games (the ending to "Fuck All Y'All", anyone?) and a lot of utter crap. Sadly the game "MOTORCYCLE COCK" had my attention for 45 minutes, until I ran into - as far as I can tell - an impossible jump.


----------



## JeffHarris (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice thread. I'll gonna check to some of it and download.


----------



## DragonBorn (Dec 14, 2011)

Old school doom type game fun and fast mouse speeds
full game from what i can make out 

http://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming...e-marathon-trilogy-is-now-available-for-free/


Bungie’s pre-cursor to Halo, The Marathon Trilogy, is now available for free


The company that created the Halo series has released its earlier games, the Marathon trilogy, as a free download for PC and Mac.

When most people think of Bungie, they think of the Halo franchise–which makes sense, what with those games going on to become a pop cultural phenomenon, and making both Bungie and Microsoft boat loads of cash. But before Halo: Combat Evolved was even a twinkle in the collective eyes of the developers, there was the Marathon Trilogy.

For most, the games will either be unknown, or little more than a feint memory. Bungie developed the first game in 1994 as a Macintosh exclusive, way back before Apple ruled the world. The game’s reach was limited, but it gained a cult following, and in many circles has become an extremely influential game in development circles. When Marathon 2: Durandal was released in 1995, it retained a year of Macintosh exclusivity before being released on the PC in 1996. The third title, Marathon Infinity, was released on both Mac and PC, also in 1996. In 1997, all three games were released under the banner of The Marathon Trilogy, and were available on both Mac and PC.

But still, the games were best known by Mac fans, and barely known to those that stuck with consoles. It wasn’t until Bungie decided to go ironic and leave the Mac family in order to release Halo: Combat Evolved exclusively for Microsoft’s original Xbox in 2001 (then later on PC and Mac in late 2003) that Bungie became a sensation.

Now that Bungie is a rockstar in the developer circles and gets all the best parking spots at gaming events, they are looking back releasing the trilogy that started it all for free. In 2007, Marathon 2: Durandal was released via Xbox Live, then earlier this year the original Marathon was released for free to iOS devices, but now all three games are available to download for free, for both Mac and PC, which you can download here.

Set in 2794, the games begin with you as a security officer orbiting the distant Tau Ceti IV, as alien slavers attempt to capture your ship and crew while an AI known as Durandal is manipulating events for its own purposes. The series then jumps 17 years into the future after Durandal sends you to search the ruins of an ancient civilization, which could lead to stopping an invasion of Earth. In the third and final game, you traverse multiple timelines to prevent an ancient enemy from escaping.

The games were also fairly renowned for their use of multiplayer modes, which are again available to play online.

Although Bungie has long since moved on from the Marathon universe, it is an interesting look back at the history of the company that helped change first-person shooters forever. And now you can check out all three games for free.


----------



## henry_jones77 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the game


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 19, 2012)

Subbed.

AddSub...thanks for your efforts in this thread.  D/Ling FarCry.

LC


----------



## park (Feb 19, 2012)

There's some free games at LocoMalito's website, an indie developer: http://www.locomalito.com/

Currently he's working in Maldita Castilla, an interesting Ghosts and Goblins clone http://www.locomalito.com/maldita_castilla.php


----------



## sixor (Feb 20, 2012)

i only know 

nexuis
a cool fps, like a unreal tournament clone, graphics are very nice like ut2004 so so

neverball
cool golf fun game


----------



## Lochban1088 (Feb 22, 2012)

If like me your are or were a big fan of Elite type games such as wing commander and Egosofts Xseries of games then this may well be worth a look
http://privateer.sourceforge.net/ 
http://vegastrike.sourceforge.net/ 
http://www.classicgaming.cc/pc/privateer/

Enjoy


----------



## francis511 (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.startrekonline.com/f2p

star trek online

https://us.battle.net/account/creation/wow/signup/

world of warcraft

http://store.steampowered.com/app/440

team fortress 2

These are prolly up already , but check out star trek if you haven`t already..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just heard about this Free Game

http://nitronic-rush.com/


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just heard about this Free Game
> 
> http://nitronic-rush.com/



Wow this is surprisingly good. Has some original ideas and coded from scratch using C++ these people are talented and made a great game. Thanks for sharing. I just wish I could use my own music and if the world would some how interact with the music playing this game would be EPIC imo. It would be like Wipeout meets audiosurf.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 22, 2012)

It reminds me of San Fransisco Rush (from N64 days,) and the name shows they might have used that as inspiration. Adding your own music would be cool, maybe it will eventually become a purchasable game with more options, guess we'll see.


----------



## park (Feb 22, 2012)

Nitronic Rush along with some others free games were released in a free bundle http://theturtle.editions.free.fr/nanigaming/freeindiebundle/


----------



## Lochban1088 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Guys just found this and thorgh it worth mentioning
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/free-to-play-microsoft-flight-released-20120229/


----------



## francis511 (Mar 1, 2012)

Lochban1088 said:


> Hey Guys just found this and thorgh it worth mentioning
> http://www.geek.com/articles/games/free-to-play-microsoft-flight-released-20120229/



http://www.microsoft.com/games/flight/

Download link.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 2, 2012)

Just started SCP-087 B last night.










Download link (there doesn't appear to be an official site) - http://bit.ly/yszAy4

Recommended for those that enjoy the staircase loading screens on Resident Evil ...

More variation but I haven't check/tested any links from here. 
http://pastebin.com/3XaBKaZc


----------



## Nordic (Mar 27, 2012)

Just read through this. Downloaded 6 games. I can not believe AVA was not mention. Alliance of valiant arms is a incredibly better combat arms. Graphic intensive. Uses unreal engine 3. There are like 50 versions out there by region. Was originally a Korean fps. I remember poking around an arab AVA forum and they were upset about two maps being deserts. It gets my heart going. Anyways, enough rambling.

http://ava.ijji.com/

ijji makes some other pretty good free games. Ava is the best though. Soldier front is pretty popular also.



I recently started playing firefall. The game will be free to play when it comes out of beta. It is currently a closed beta.
http://www.firefallthegame.com/home
worth a mention though


----------



## zootac (Apr 4, 2012)

TAGAP 2 v1.3 Free Full Game

http://www.gamershell.com/download_78968.shtml



TAGAP 2 continues the story of cyber-penguins Pablo and Pedro, who now have joined forces. Following the events of TAGAP, our waddling heroes stumble on even bigger zombie penguin army, spearheaded by general Primo, the most epic cyber-penguin ever! More advanced and better equipped, Primo and his troops are going to accomplish what their predecessors failed to achieve; To conquer the world! 

 TAGAP 2 expands the original action formula to new heights with variety of new gameplay features, diverse environments and bigger and more dynamic action. Pablo is more able than before tossing grenades, using new vehicles, utilizing electro-magnetism and being more bad-ass, while Pedro provides back-up via air strikes. Not only that, but if you have a game pad your friend can assume the role of Pedro and join you side-by-side in split-screen co-op play.


----------



## Platibus (Apr 6, 2012)

Fallout is free to download at GOG.com

http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/fallout


----------



## Troy210 (Apr 10, 2012)

PlanetSide 2







Maybe this one got overlooked, or maybe not many know about it. I personally think this deserves it's own topic. 

www.planetside2.com

Release date TBA


----------



## NHKS (Apr 19, 2012)

This is an interesting thread.. like it.. 
I am not sure if i missed it in this tread but anyone tried Warface (online FPS)??






edit: guess its still beta


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 19, 2012)

There's a whole bunch of games on this site, if you don't mind the annoying page that comes up after you close every game taking you back to the site.

http://www.gametop.com/

A little bit of everything there. some games are hit or miss as far as getting them to work.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Just found this hilarious site
www.gamenert.com/current_browser_game.php?game_id=21&game_title=GameBoy+Color+Games/


----------



## caleb (Apr 25, 2012)

Haha ducktales fggz


----------



## micropage7 (May 6, 2012)

beer truck
its pretty fun to spend your time especially when police car chasing you


----------



## Peter1986C (May 6, 2012)

By the looks of the sprites for the cars this looks like a modified version of one of the Gamemaker example games.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 6, 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?y3p3cxxzy96xeux

and this one is a similar game from the same ppl

http://poeregalis.com/SCP - Containment Breach v0.1.2.zip
^ a playthrough of it  http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=-11bFONAbzg&v=18OJ0cCJX78

Try play this without shitting yourself. SCP (Secure, Contain, Protect) 

I shit myself in like 1 minute, scariest game literally ever played.

Edit: Everything is completely random in both games, so if you die after a save, nothing is the same!

SOMEONE DO A GAME PLAY WITH COMMENTARY


----------



## Novulux (Jun 21, 2012)

Warface is currently in closed beta in NA, but you can play the Russian Open Beta with lots of other English speakers. 
Instructions: http://www.xboxmb.com/forum/10-general-discussion/107298-how-play-warface-english.html


If you are playing it, add me: 23751


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2012)

Commandos 3: Destination Berlin is free right now on GMG. http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/action/commandos-3-destination-berlin/

14 Minutes left!!!!


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 23, 2012)

pikachu volleyball



i found it by accident, unfortunately the interface is japanese but thats pretty fun
this is the game that run from Pentium 1 era


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 23, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> pikachu volleyball
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47563&stc=1&d=1340415744
> i found it by accident, unfortunately the interface is japanese but thats pretty fun
> this is the game that run from Pentium 1 era



lol at that game! 

reminds me of the tekken 3 bonus game volleyball lol


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Drakensang Online*

Sign up to download and play the beta. I think this is going to be a totally free online fantasy game once released? 

http://www.drakensang.com/

I personally am going to sign up and check it out.


----------



## Geoko (Jul 31, 2012)

Great thread, I have played so many, It is hard to think of some good ones, I shall have to have a think.


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 1, 2012)

Galaxy 55










A minecraft-like game where you explore and mine planets. The learning curve is steep, and you have to register (unless you want to be  on the guest planet), but good nonetheless.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 1, 2012)

hellrazor said:


> Galaxy 55
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certainly looks interesting but is 100% minecraft with a twist


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone know where I could download

War Wind

based off one of the Warcraft 1 engine or something (correct me if Im wrong). I had the trial disk with some other games on it (like Captain Quazar, fuck that was a fun game) which is well over a decade old but lost it a long time ago and suddenly had an urge to play it again.


----------



## tarsme (Aug 5, 2012)

AddSub said:


> There seems to be plenty of free PC games out there. Some of those free titles are surprisingly fun and their quality/content surpasses that of those titles that be found on the retail shelves. So, in this thread post any PC games that you think belong in that _free-and-great_ category. Please include a few mini-screenshots and a short description for the sake of our ADHD afflicted members.
> 
> 
> Here is a title to get things started:
> ...




all games looking fantastic, i like the car racing most. great work guys, i appreciate. okay, well i have a question, are the websites offering free games and apps authentic ? how would someone differentiate between a loyal website and the one which has something that can harm your device so badly ? i mean, sometimes i have seen that you download game/app/software  from a random website and the problem starts. your phone starts freezing while making call, it may start rebooting itself, sometimes you notice that it (your mobile phone) has become slow as well. these are some common faults those have been noticed in most of the devices after downloading/installing any kind of content from random websites. i saw your forum and it attracted me, so i couldn't stop myself posting this thread. mean while i also read a thread in a forum called http://howmobile.net/

that thread was very true and i liked that so much because it was all about the conspiracy and infidelity which is happening all over the world specially over the internet. i would recommend everyone should read it once, here it is:-

http://howmobile.net/samsung/2175-free-games-apps-samsung-mobiles.html

http://howmobile.net/samsung/2492-free-games-samsung-phones.html

please comment if am wrong...thank you


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 5, 2012)

Quanika said:


> Forsaken World is free2 play,other games ,such as Tribes: Ascend,
> Warhammer Online: Wrath of Heroes,
> Otherland,
> PlanetSide 2 and
> Prime World



I played Forsaken World for almost a year, it's very PFP and gets super grindy after a while


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 5, 2012)

http://neurohack.com/downloads/Trans101.zip


----------



## Frick (Aug 5, 2012)

Quanika said:


> Forsaken World is free2 play,other games ,such as Tribes: Ascend,
> Warhammer Online: Wrath of Heroes,
> Otherland,
> PlanetSide 2 and
> Prime World



Prime World looks kinda interesting but I'm still pissed about Heroes of Might and Magic V.


----------



## erixx (Aug 27, 2012)

devilson said:


> Mostly i like play the game online for free...It's my habit because i'm big fan of the games...Mostly i play the Girl game in leisure time because it's my favorite games...



LOL, and welcome....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Free Plants vs Zombies!
http://chrome.plantsvszombies.com/


----------



## AdinWilliam (Sep 20, 2012)

AddSub said:


> There seems to be plenty of free PC games out there. Some of those free titles are surprisingly fun and their quality/content surpasses that of those titles that be found on the retail shelves. So, in this thread post any PC games that you think belong in that _free-and-great_ category. Please include a few mini-screenshots and a short description for the sake of our ADHD afflicted members.
> 
> 
> Here is a title to get things started:
> ...



Thanks for providing the downloading link of this game. But it showing 404 error. Please update this link. I want to download this game this.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 20, 2012)

AdinWilliam said:


> Thanks for providing the downloading link of this game. But it showing 404 error. Please update this link. I want to download this game this.



Link works for me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 24, 2012)

A match game, match person to the crime, kind of fun 
www.thesmokinggun.com/time-waster/match-arrestee-their-alleged-crime-7/


----------



## sixor (Sep 29, 2012)

in steam 
get for free team fortress 2, and gotham city impostors

also, the complete game blackmesa (needs source sdh 2006 2007 from steam free)

blacklight retribution too


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 4, 2012)

sixor said:


> in steam
> get for free team fortress 2, and gotham city impostors
> 
> also, the complete game blackmesa (needs source sdh 2006 2007 from steam free)
> ...


uhm Black Mesa is not a complete game...It's a nearly finished game...it's 8/9 finished though...Let's just hope it doesn't take 2 more years to get the last few chapters done....


----------



## irlandezul (Oct 18, 2012)

Gear Up 
Signup for alpha
http://play-gearup.com/signup-alpha


----------



## Nordic (Oct 18, 2012)

irlandezul said:


> Gear Up
> Signup for alpha
> http://play-gearup.com/signup-alpha



It like world of tanks meets firefall


----------



## irlandezul (Oct 19, 2012)

Loadout Beta
Sign-up and get invited later .
http://www.loadout.com/beta/register.php


----------



## Wells (Oct 23, 2012)

Sign up for NFS world. play for free. jahoo

http://world.needforspeed.com/


----------



## irlandezul (Oct 23, 2012)

Primal Carnage beta : go here to get a code
http://www.gamereactor.eu/betakey/?batch=381&md5=9493eca32dd057bcb90f8450bc4b0a47


----------



## MasterInvader (Oct 23, 2012)

irlandezul said:


> Primal Carnage beta : go here to get a code
> http://www.gamereactor.eu/betakey/?batch=381&md5=9493eca32dd057bcb90f8450bc4b0a47



Activated @ Steam?


----------



## irlandezul (Oct 23, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> Activated @ Steam?



Yes , on steam .


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 24, 2012)

AddSub said:


> *Gore: Ultimate Soldier*  (Wikipedia Page)
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32483
> 
> ...



I actually own a boxed version of this Game,I get asked what i was doing on 9-11-01 I say i was beta testing this game when some one said Hey a Plane just crashed in the WTC,,,,Gore was fun just got to be the beta testers only playing and went south quick,The heavy is fun to watch when you pryo him haahaha.


----------



## irlandezul (Nov 3, 2012)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/38600/ 

Free Faerie Solitarie. You have until Nov 8th to get it.


----------



## francis511 (Nov 3, 2012)

Anyone mention Avengers Alliance ?


----------



## irlandezul (Nov 3, 2012)

Primal Fears Beta Key
http://www.primal-fears.com/


----------



## chinmi (Nov 4, 2012)

gonna go get that primal fears...


----------



## HD64G (Nov 8, 2012)

Free Bioshock for those who already have Gamefly client installed. Limited copies. Got it an hour ago.


----------



## irlandezul (Nov 9, 2012)

http://www.autumnseal.com/

Win coupons for Trine series, Alan Wake series, Rochard and Legend of Grimrock

The coupons are redeemed to Steam


----------



## corehazard (Nov 23, 2012)

If abandonware sites count this is my favorite one for old games.


http://www.oldgames.sk/en/


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 23, 2012)

It is still in alpha state, but the free/open source RTS 0 A.D. is worth checking out: http://wildfiregames.com/0ad/


----------



## TissueBox (Dec 8, 2012)

http://osu.ppy.sh/

osu!, a rhythm clicking game - it's like StepMania and Dance Dance Revolution in a sense.

Some personal gameplay (I apologize for the choppiness - Bandicam only allows a recording maximum of 60FPS ):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuWPFAGaYxk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDVCHdpaXhU&feature=youtu.be

Some professional gameplay (How the heck? ):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3KfRrJsQIc


----------



## DaC (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't know if guys here are interested on that, but.... Duken Nukem 3D 4 free:
http://www.gog.com/news/holiday_gift_duke_nukem_3d_pcmac


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 12, 2012)

You can also download Eduke32 and various stuff for it.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 17, 2012)

Street Fighter X Mega Man

http://static.capcom.com/sfxmm/SFxMM_EU.zip
EU version
http://static.capcom.com/sfxmm/SFxMM_US.zip
US version
Server is getting slammed will find more links


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 18, 2012)

TissueBox said:


> http://osu.ppy.sh/
> 
> osu!, a rhythm clicking game - it's like StepMania and Dance Dance Revolution in a sense.
> 
> ...



+1 to this.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone have tried browser game,playing atm looking for some more teammates to get some bonuses for me and jjust have fun
http://s1.racingduel.com/r39946


----------



## irlandezul (Dec 29, 2012)

Free game for Desura - Dawn of Fantasy
http://www.desura.com/games/dawn-of-fantasy
The game will launch in mid-January on Steam http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=92931949 .
Till 31 dec .


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 29, 2012)

ALL One Piece fan's get into game http://pirates.game321.com/


----------



## Rideout421 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Wow!!!*



skylamer said:


> TrackMania Nations


Man that has to be the best I have ever seen. You must be in heaven. I hope you have a system that can rock at those speeds. Excellent


----------



## TC-man (Jan 12, 2013)

Great news! It seems that you can download some great Indie games for free (and legally of course). 

The games are:

- Nitronic Rush from Team Nitronic; 
- Ascension from Magnesium Ninja Studios; 
- Celestial Mechanica from Roger Hicks and Paul Veer;
- Iamscared from Ivan Zanotti; 
- Abobo Big’s Adventure from Team Bobo.

You can download them there: 
http://www.thefreebundle.com/

Have fun and enjoy!

source: via http://www.indiegamemag.com/the-free-bundle-offers-five-indie-games-for-free/


----------



## irlandezul (Jan 14, 2013)

Free game from PopCap
Vacation Quest:The Hawaiian Islands
https://shop.popcap.com/campaign/redeem/age/cid/2/


----------



## chinmi (Feb 10, 2013)

GMG is having a free 4 game weekend... get it while it's free guys... get it this weekend, and own it forever 

http://blog.greenmangaming.com/


----------



## irlandezul (Feb 15, 2013)

The free bundle .

http://www.thefreebundle.com/index.php 
http://www.thefreebundle.com/bundle1.php
http://www.thefreebundle.com/bundle2.php


----------



## irlandezul (Mar 26, 2013)

Free Peggle deluxe from Popcap
https://shop.popcap.com/campaign/redeem/index/cid/4/


----------



## andrewsmc (Apr 10, 2013)

Ghost Recon Online. Awesome game! Been playing it for several hours now. Very nice gameplay!


----------



## razaron (Apr 18, 2013)

Neptunes Pride 2. It's a very slow real-time 4x game. Diplomacy is based on actually speaking to other players instead of being forced with in-game mechanics (e.g. an alliance button), so there is lot's of room for backstabbing.
http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/04/15/n...ed-promises-more-strategic-scheming-in-space/


----------



## bulma (Apr 23, 2013)

Can you tell me which one F2P game has quite similar climate to Planetside 2?


----------



## Nordic (Apr 23, 2013)

razaron said:


> Neptunes Pride 2. It's a very slow real-time 4x game. Diplomacy is based on actually speaking to other players instead of being forced with in-game mechanics (e.g. an alliance button), so there is lot's of room for backstabbing.
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/04/15/n...ed-promises-more-strategic-scheming-in-space/



I am trying it.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 23, 2013)

andrewsmc said:


> Ghost Recon Online



You forgot the link dude open beta page......http://ghost-recon.ubi.com/ghost-recon-online/en-GB/landing/register_form.aspx

Going to try it this weekend .thanx for the link


----------



## lZKoce (Apr 23, 2013)

Warframe: https://warframe.com/ . The story is crap, but the concept design of the characters is fun.

BLR: https://register.perfectworld.com/bl_splash , beware they have patch/servers issues from time to time. And these issues are bad, I mean really bad.


----------



## ReaperX87 (Apr 24, 2013)

War thunder is an awesome game, free to play and just awesome. www.warthunder.com


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 24, 2013)

This one's called Perspective.

I was looking for a game like Portal, found this.
The trailer will explain how to play.












I'm not much of a gamer, but I do like puzzle games.


----------



## ngrj93 (Apr 27, 2013)

*gta 2002*

for all those who feel nostalgic when they hear "GTA 2002"....u can download it at rockstar official website for free. it was a really good game of its time!


----------



## irlandezul (Apr 28, 2013)

http://beta.coreonline.com/
Free games from Square Enix (Lara Croft, Mini Ninjas, Hitman Blood Money) - Beta service by Square Enix, you can play for free these games:

 Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
 Mini Ninjas
 Hitman Blood Money
 Tomb Raider Underworld


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 29, 2013)

Do anyone know if Amaze, Inner Space or Granny's Garden are free or even exist now?


----------



## Frick (May 29, 2013)

Iji

Here's a review, and this is sort of the conclusion:



> But, all gripes aside, Iji is an utterly amazing game.  The amount of content and absurd level of polish will have you dropping your jaw every minute.  Between the excellent level design, inventive leveling-up system, challenging enemies and bosses, intriguing story and stellar soundtrack, this is a title that won't soon be forgotten.  So take a look at your calender, save a date, and download Iji.  I assure you, you won't be doing anything else that day.



I don't think it is THAT awesome, but it certainly is pretty damn good. A platformer with a proper story that adapts depending on how you play???? Oh yes. Check it out.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 3, 2013)

Cry of Fear, a horror game made independantly as a mod for Half Life is available as a free game on Steam.  Really not a bad game.  Graphics are definately a decade old, mechanics are a little clunky, but gameplay is great!  It has managed to do what few "horror" games  can do, and that's not only keep me scared, but notch it up to goosebumps several times so far! Atmoshpheric to say the least!  I really don't know why no one has mentioned it yet.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 10, 2013)

rtwjunkie said:


> Cry of Fear, a horror game made independantly as a mod for Half Life is available as a free game on Steam.  Really not a bad game.  Graphics are definately a decade old, mechanics are a little clunky, but gameplay is great!  It has managed to do what few "horror" games  can do, and that's not only keep me scared, but notch it up to goosebumps several times so far! Atmoshpheric to say the least!  I really don't know why no one has mentioned it yet.



May have to try that. The first F.E.A.R. was the only one that's gotten me any little frisson, altho it did make my fiancee scream 2 or 3 times before she stopped watching me play


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 10, 2013)

@Ahhzz:  This game is in no way related to F.E.A.R.  It is an independent game, that got "Greenlit" by Steam community.  Definitely worth a try!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 10, 2013)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Ahhzz:  This game is in no way related to F.E.A.R.  It is an independent game, that got "Greenlit" by Steam community.  Definitely worth a try!



I'm sorry, believe it or not (no, I'm NOT actually that stupid), I didn't connect the "Cry of *Fear*" with F.E.A.R. at least not consciously. . I'll give it a try sometime in the next week. I'm trying to get Metro Last Light to work, and I'll need a break from the constant frozen black screen.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 11, 2013)

LOL, good to hear Ahhzz!  I just figured you got confused, not stupid.   It happens to all of us.  I wish you good luck with Last Light...I'm holding off till all of you "beta" folks work out all the kinks.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 11, 2013)

*sigh* so much for that bright idea. Same frozen black screen. Gonna have to open a tech support ticket somewhere her, and get some input on figuring out what the crap is going on.


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 23, 2013)

This is a free japanese 2-d platformer game that is based around a popular Japanese pop culture icon, Hatsune Miku

http://www.freem.ne.jp/dl/win/4864


----------



## natr0n (Jun 27, 2013)

It reminds me of SNES version of Starfox.

http://www.futuridium.com/
89mb download
Enjoy


----------



## razaron (Jul 4, 2013)

Yo dawg, I heard you like breakout so I put a breakout in your breakout so you can breakout while you breakout.
http://www.draknek.org/games/BRICKbricksmashSMASH/


----------



## maksic87 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Gg*

Nice games  And many more becoming free as we speak


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 1, 2013)

Anomaly warzone earth steam game : woobox.com/vsxpyw

you should have a facebook account and like the page to get the coupon code, then a steam code will be provided to you


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 1, 2013)

Eh, screw that. Another app trying to get access to my account info... thx tho.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 4, 2013)

*Epic loot*

This game seems really good for passing time, a good defense Castle crawler
https://www.themightyquest.com/?locale=en
its currently in CBT but I opt in beta and got access to beta in 10mins so its worth of trying.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 4, 2013)

So DCS World is F2P on Steam...I don't know the specifics. But I do know fans of simulations may be interested...the DLC is horridly expensive and I don't know what else may be "required" to do well if anything. But here ya go...sorry if it's already been posted.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/223750/


----------



## Flogger23m (Nov 19, 2013)

Kursah said:


> So DCS World is F2P on Steam...I don't know the specifics. But I do know fans of simulations may be interested...the DLC is horridly expensive and I don't know what else may be "required" to do well if anything. But here ya go...sorry if it's already been posted.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/223750/



Old post, but thought I would reply anyways.

The "DLC" are actually modules. They all run off of the same game engine and are in one install, so it is similar to DLC in that aspect. Though unlike DLC, it is not really "addon" type content. In the past you would pay $40-50 per game (Falcon 4, Jane's F-15, Jane's F/A-18 ect.) with a single aircraft. Now you simply get one world to play with various aircraft types. And it is being updated and will actually be getting a new game engine called Edge soon.

To do well you will have to spent some time doing the tutorials, maybe watching some youtube videos, and of course, practicing. Make no mistake, this is a proper game/flight sim and not a "free to play MMO". There are no unlocks, no grinds. Each aircraft has a role and a task to perform. Whichever aircraft you own you can fly. The only way to acquire aircraft is to buy them, aside from the Su-25T. Of course, there is an advanced mission editor where you can place all the units on the map. So you can play with friends online if they own different aircraft.

The only free aircraft is the Su-25T, which is a ground attack aircraft. Someone is working on a light attack/recon helicopter that he intends to release for free, so hopefully he finishes it eventually.

The next thing to consider is the level of detail for each plane. Full realism aircraft cost more and are significantly harder to learn. Every aircraft with the "Flaming Cliffs" label is simplified and lacks the highly detailed avionics.

For the best bang for your buck, you are best off buying Flaming Cliffs 3 which is not available on Steam due to legal issues with Ubisoft. You can only buy this on the Eagle Dynamics website, and it does require a legal copy of the original Lock On: Modern Air Combat (can be bought from Ubisoft.com for $10). For $50 (+ $10 if you don't own LOMAC) you get a bundle of simplified aircraft, some air to air and some air to ground: Su-25, A-10A, F-15C, Su-27, Su-33, MiG-29A/G and MIG-29S.

This is a better buy than buying them from Steam, in which the A-10A and Su-25 alone are $20 each.

The game will require at least a basic joystick, though you will want a HOTAS and likely a Track IR as well.

If modern combat proves to be too complicated, there is Rise of Flight. Similar concept, base game with two planes are free, except WWI based. My issue with RoF is that each plane is over priced and the charge extra for alternate weapon types/modifications. Good game though.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 5, 2013)

*Half-Life: Before *is a free mod (short game) on steam *here*, released date: Dec. 3, 13
_Story_: Under certain radiation exposure this artifact opens a portal. Presumably the portal will lead to another artifact in the parallel world. Mission: Enter the portal and find the artifact in the parallel world. You will receive our new development, a hazard suit that will allow you to safely travel through the portal, and theoretically protect you from possible dangers in the parallel world. Once you have found the artifact, your suit will teleport you back to the Black Mesa laboratory.

My thoughts, somewhat challenging on hard, but overall easy gameplay. The story is not well integrated into the game itself, good music with some puzzle's that we loved from the classic Half-Life. Mod is very short to complete, but it was free so can't expect too much. I will always be a big HL fan, so it was fun for me.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 5, 2013)

Download and play the most realistic hunting game online for free. _Go hunting with your friends in multiplayer with up to 8 players_ - or explore the six diverse and immersive hunting reserves in the world of theHunter by yourself.

http://www.thehunter.com/landing?src=


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 25, 2013)

Free Left 4 Dead 2 for those who doesn't have it yet. just click play game or install game

http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 2, 2014)

lyndonguitar said:


> Free Left 4 Dead 2 for those who doesn't have it yet. just click play game or install game
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/




Keep in mind, that was a one day deal.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 19, 2014)

"Estranged, Act I" is Free on Steam.   http://store.steampowered.com/app/261820/?snr=1_7_15__13  Based on HL2 engine.  I've played about two hours, and it's really quite good.  I don't know if it's permanently free like Cry of Fear, or if it's just till a certain point in time.  it's free now tho, so you can't afford not to give it a try!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 7, 2014)

@binponting: Welcome to TPU!


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 20, 2014)

https://www.thiefmodcompetition.com/

Sign up to get a free Thief Gold Edition Steam Code. 

Note: The Code you get from signing up does not give you the Steam Code. You have to go Amazon first, put Thief Gold into your Cart, and once you reach the Payment Screen, put in the Code you previously got into the Promotion Bar. And viola. You should get a free code.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 21, 2014)

mafia97 said:


> https://www.thiefmodcompetition.com/
> 
> Sign up to get a free Thief Gold Edition Steam Code.
> 
> Note: The Code you get from signing up does not give you the Steam Code. You have to go Amazon first, put Thief Gold into your Cart, and once you reach the Payment Screen, put in the Code you previously got into the Promotion Bar. And viola. You should get a free code.




Awesome man, thanks for the info!!!  Still working like a champ.


----------



## pigulici (Feb 22, 2014)

I was able to receive the code today, for Thief promo, thanks...


----------



## Vario (Mar 14, 2014)

pigulici said:


> I was able to receive the code today, for Thief promo, thanks...


http://www.thedarkmod.com/main/


----------



## HammerON (Mar 17, 2014)

NHKS said:


> This is an interesting thread.. like it..
> I am not sure if i missed it in this tread but anyone tried Warface (online FPS)??
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually downloaded and played a bit today. Was fun, nothing special but it was something a little different.


----------



## Vario (Mar 29, 2014)

Battlefield 1942 is free: https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/buy/battlefield-1942


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey just thought i would bump this up with awesome news... DEAD SPACE is FREE ....I said FREE On Origin right now just log in and click get it now if you already do not own this game ,Thanks to origin i know have 2 free games from them Dead Space 1 and 2  and both will scare the poop out of me .......


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2014)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Hey just thought i would bump this up with awesome news... DEAD SPACE is FREE ....I said FREE On Origin right now just log in and click get it now if you already do not own this game ,Thanks to origin i know have 2 free games from them Dead Space 1 and 2  and both will scare the poop out of me .......


Yep, sadly I bought it off steam for $6 a few weeks ago.  The camera angles are terrible though.  Its a cool game despite the angles.


----------



## hellrazor (Apr 4, 2014)

Vario said:


> Yep, sadly I bought it off steam for $6 a few weeks ago.  The camera angles are terrible though.  Its a cool game despite the angles.


Yeah, that happens a lot with third-person shooters.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 4, 2014)

Any good mods for BF1942? Like zombie mod?


----------



## MrClaims (Apr 11, 2014)

Dazzeerr said:


> Cheers! Didn't realise HL2: DM was free, thought it was only for people with certain versions of Half-Life 2.


I don't think it's free anymore. I only remember free version being released somewhere around 2008.


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 11, 2014)

The new Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Phantom is Free to play on steam.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/272350/
I didn't play any of the Tom Clancy games but will give this one a try.


----------



## Drone (Apr 12, 2014)

Some nice free games by 16bitsoft


----------



## Ahhzz (May 1, 2014)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Hey just thought i would bump this up with awesome news... DEAD SPACE is FREE ....I said FREE On Origin right now just log in and click get it now if you already do not own this game ,Thanks to origin i know have 2 free games from them Dead Space 1 and 2  and both will scare the poop out of me .......


Origin is actually running a "Full Games On the House" Next change date is May 8th, when they'll put somethings different up.


----------



## Drone (May 13, 2014)

Blizzard's legacy games for free


----------



## Ahhzz (May 13, 2014)

Drone said:


> Blizzard's legacy games for free


links?


----------



## Drone (May 13, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> links?



oops sorry. Here's league of legends from riot games

and heart of stone by Blizzard


----------



## Ahhzz (May 13, 2014)

Drone said:


> oops sorry. Here's league of legends from riot games
> 
> and heart of stone by Blizzard


Ah, I thought you meant stuff like WC 1 and 2, or D1  Thanks tho!


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 19, 2014)

Just seen this in a video and though to share it.The game is free to play on steam and it's called Heroes & Generals
http://store.steampowered.com/app/227940
Here's the video I mentioned:


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 31, 2014)

The Sims 4 Create a Sim is free on Origin.


----------



## Drone (Nov 3, 2014)

The Internet Archive is a non-profit organization that is most famous for creating back ups of web pages but this time around they have uploaded a *venerable collection of video games that hail all the way from the 1970s to the 1990s (900 titles!)
*
click


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 3, 2014)

Drone said:


> The Internet Archive is a non-profit organization that is most famous for creating back ups of web pages but this time around they have uploaded a *venerable collection of video games that hail all the way from the 1970s to the 1990s (900 titles!)
> *
> click



That's awesome, thanks. Return of the Jedi!!! Used to love that in the arcade, with a full sit down cabinet.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 3, 2014)

Drone said:


> The Internet Archive is a non-profit organization that is most famous for creating back ups of web pages but this time around they have uploaded a *venerable collection of video games that hail all the way from the 1970s to the 1990s (900 titles!)
> *
> click



*Scheduled Maintenance*


The Internet Archive's sites are offline for scheduled maintenance and upgrades.

Please check our twitter feed @internetarchive for updates.

Sorry for the inconvenience.

But I will try it again later! Thanks!


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 3, 2014)

https://archive.org/details/internetarcade


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 6, 2014)

Loadout on Steam ---> http://store.steampowered.com/app/208090/
Third-person shooter which reminds me a bit of Team Fortress 2, but it's centred around building and customising your own guns. It's so much fun!


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 13, 2014)

Mount and Blade free on GoG for about another 30 hours. 

http://www.gog.com/news/2014_drmfree_big_fall_sale


----------



## Frick (Nov 13, 2014)

Jophanb said:


> Can i play the PC games on my android game handheld JXD S7800B? These games looks great.



No.


----------



## Drone (Dec 10, 2014)

https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house

Simcity2000 special edition for free (if you have origin account that is)


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Dec 10, 2014)

Drone said:


> https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house
> 
> Simcity2000 special edition for free (if you have origin account that is)


Anti-Origin I'm afraid =( Wish Battlefield was on Steam


----------



## AsRock (Dec 26, 2014)

Did you buy ACU ?, well if you did you may want to check this link
https://acu.ubi.com/Default/Welcome

Welcome to Assassin’s Creed Unity free game offer.

To claim your free game, please start by selecting your platform from the list below. (Choose the same platform as the one you use to play Assassin’s Creed Unity)

*Offer available until March 15, 2015.

More info here
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...otgun/steam+(Rock,+Paper,+Shotgun:+Steam+RSS)


----------



## Drone (Jan 9, 2015)

CaesarIA - open source remake of the classic Caesar III










http://sourceforge.net/projects/opencaesar3/


----------



## kimsushi (Apr 13, 2015)

A new strategic battle game named *EndGods*. Mostly about setting up strategy and choose the right heroes, right time to attack and win the enemy's throne. The game heroes based on mythology with very detailed info about the heroes. Non-stop updates and weekly contests through the game's media channels with amazing prizes. 















Downloaded links:
iPhone: http://apple.co/1FUQXnd
Android: http://bit.ly/1FULrkn
PC: http://bit.ly/1C10agr


----------



## Frick (Jun 10, 2015)

http://webccgame.com/?page=play

Chip's Challange online! Read this just now and had flashbacks of it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 10, 2015)

There are several free, independant games on Steam that I have and like.  Tried this one out, called *Serena*, and it's worth an hour and a half of your time.  It's probably an hour, I just got stuck on progress.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/272060/

It's a creepy, somewhat nightmarish little mystery adventure set in a cabin.  You're alone, and you need to look for clues to where Serena might be or has disappeared to.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Aug 2, 2015)

For those who have Titanfall, the season pass is free now , so all DLC is free! it's in the origin store.


----------



## Drone (Sep 7, 2015)

Mortal Kombat Defender Earth 3 attempts to combine Mortal Kombat I II III and the Mugen Mortal Kombat Project.






Old-style graphics but it's free


----------



## natr0n (Sep 11, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/OVFJs

some games listed with gifs of them in action

Nitronic rush is really good btw.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 16, 2015)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent
http://store.steampowered.com/app/57300/

FREE.................... for a few hours............. snatch it up.............


----------



## natr0n (Sep 16, 2015)

*Command & Conquer Red Alert™ 2 and Yuri’s Revenge*

*https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house

*


----------



## Drone (Sep 17, 2015)

Wolfenstein 3D free in browser mode

And some fucked crazy shit lol called Super Wolfenstein HD with realistic physics


----------



## Drone (Sep 18, 2015)

Quake Remake v 1.01

It's original Quake remade with Xash3D engine. So it's not mod like Dark Places or others, it's a new engine itself.
New features: full mouse support, blood decals, new fog/underwater fx, bunny hopping and screen shaking.

Pretty impressive to play original quake on new engine lol


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh how cool @Drone !!!! Awesome find man!


----------



## Drone (Sep 18, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Oh how cool @Drone !!!! Awesome find man!


No problem man. If you get some virus alerts or something it's a false positive. You can check with antivirus just in case.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 18, 2015)

Man that quake remake is awesome very nostalgic has such a smooth feel and the engine is really nice.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2015)

Quake from a Russian site with a disclaimer "Never mind if you get a virus warning. Its just a false positive!" lol

TOTALLY LEGIT!


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 18, 2015)

Drone said:


> Quake Remake v 1.01
> 
> It's original Quake remade with Xash3D engine. So it's not mod like Dark Places or others, it's a new engine itself.
> New features: full mouse support, blood decals, new fog/underwater fx, bunny hopping and screen shaking.
> ...




Oh how cool!!! Just installed, ran, and had a blast for 10 minutes!!! Wow, it has been so many years I have forgot most of the maps and game.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 18, 2015)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Quake from a Russian site with a disclaimer "Never mind if you get a virus warning. Its just a false positive!" lol
> 
> TOTALLY LEGIT!


From Russia with love?...  lol It's not a virus.. It's just "mining" it's on business while you play Quake in HD and while your not playing!
*
EDIT: I don't know for sure.. but I wouldn't put it past anything...*


----------



## Drone (Sep 18, 2015)

natr0n said:


> Man that quake remake is awesome very nostalgic has such a smooth feel and the engine is really nice.





stinger608 said:


> Oh how cool!!! Just installed, ran, and had a blast for 10 minutes!!! Wow, it has been so many years I have forgot most of the maps and game.



Haha yeah it's cool. You can play it from the start right to the end, works perfectly. It has widescreen support and fully compatible with Windows 8.1/10.

They also released Xash3D for Half-Life (Won version). Works much better than goldsource or whatever that called. You can youtube it. It also works on android.


----------



## Frick (Sep 18, 2015)

natr0n said:


> *Command & Conquer Red Alert™ 2 and Yuri’s Revenge*
> 
> *https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house
> 
> *



Nice, BUT I REALLY HATE ORIGIN. Actually I don't, it's just so annoying I need another platform.


----------



## Drone (Sep 20, 2015)

Grim Fandango Fan Game - The Bounty Hunter


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 21, 2015)

My own game. Ninja Escape.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2015)

More free games: http://www.computeridee.nl/search/?q=games&selected_facets=type:download


----------



## natr0n (Sep 29, 2015)

Mega Man: Super Fighting Robot









Download
https://mega.nz/#!f1NVDB6I!obueQypxtHS1PCRRJqgYpDD5UqjNv7aOTl7T1fc9hp4


----------



## Drone (Oct 1, 2015)

Not exactly games (you still have to have them installed) but pretty good patches/mods/enhancements for good old classic games. Some of them are abandoned but they work: 

Pure Faction (pretty nice patch for Red Faction)
Unreal unofficial patch
Deus Ex unofficial patch
Arx Libertatis (cross-platform, open source port of Arx Fatalis)
Risen3D (fork of Doomsday engine)
Darkplaces (source port for Quake)
KMquake (unofficial patch for Quake II and Return to Castle Wolfenstein)
Direct3DQuake


Pretty solid patches. They run really well (speaking for myself), support wide screen, high resolutions, fxaa, spatial aa and much more.


----------



## horik (Oct 1, 2015)

natr0n said:


> *Command & Conquer Red Alert™ 2 and Yuri’s Revenge*
> 
> *https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house
> 
> *



Installed both but only now i had the chance to try to play them.
Both game start and get to first screen where you can select single or multyplayer, options etc, but i can`t interact with that menu.
And on Yuri`s Revenge options d`ont even show...


----------



## natr0n (Oct 1, 2015)

horik said:


> Installed both but only now i had the chance to try to play them.
> Both game start and get to first screen where you can select single or multyplayer, options etc, but i can`t interact with that menu.
> And on Yuri`s Revenge options d`ont even show...




I haven't tried them yet. Perhaps trying alt tab/alt enter into them .


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 1, 2015)

I still play urban terror(http://urbanterror.info) the devs are retarded and the NA community is dead but whatever .... ill keep playing until the plug gets pulled

and quake remake is shitware its simply darkplaces repackaged with a bunch of stolen texture and model assets,would't surprise me if there was some form of crap bundled with it

just install quake from steam install darkplaces and then head over to http://qrp.quakeone.com/retexture/  and download the .pk3's containing the assets you want

or just grab this AIO .pk3 with the updated textures are drop it in the ID1 folder
http://www.moddb.com/mods/optimized-rygel/downloads/rygels-texturepack-xolveoptimized


----------



## Drone (Oct 16, 2015)

some updates:

Doomsday Engine (you'll need to have original Doom for this)

CaesarIA (openCaesar3) [free Remake of the classic Caesar III game]


----------



## RyanK (Oct 16, 2015)

Drone said:


> Not exactly games (you still have to have them installed) but pretty good patches/mods/enhancements for good old classic games. Some of them are abandoned but they work:
> 
> Pure Faction (pretty nice patch for Red Faction)
> Unreal unofficial patch
> ...


Played a whole boat load of Return to Castle Wolfenstien back a few years. Can't get it to run now. Thanks I'll try that patch


----------



## Techmaner (Oct 20, 2015)

RyanK said:


> Played a whole boat load of Return to Castle Wolfenstien back a few years. Can't get it to run now. Thanks I'll try that patch


Oh all the nostalgia that comes up when you mention Return to Castle Wolfenstien...


----------



## Drone (Oct 25, 2015)

D3D9 renderer for classic AvP

http://homepage.eircom.net/~duncandsl/avp/

Unfortunately no new rendering effects yet but at least everything works flawlessly on any modern machine. Music and FMVs are 100% compatible, no more pain in the ass.


----------



## Drone (Nov 1, 2015)

OpenRA is a Free Real Time Strategy project that recreates the classic Command & Conquer titles [*C&C (Tiberian Dawn), C&C: Red Alert, and Dune 2000*]


----------



## denixius (Nov 9, 2015)

There was a game called Rise and Fall Civilizations at War. After release the game is not liked some gaming communities. Of course there are bugs and simple mistakes, but it's good game to play for a while. You should try it. They publish it free after a while, but I'm not sure that is this available right now free. I searched it and found this site: http://www.gamershell.com/download_33916.shtml


----------



## MASTAN (Nov 10, 2015)

D3D10 renderer for Unreal, Unreal Tournament, Deus Ex and Rune:

http://www.kentie.net/article/d3d10drv/

No new effects, just fixes lighting, visual glitches etc. on modern systems.

There's also D3D11 renderer, but it is based on the old D3D10 code and brings no improvements.


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 16, 2016)

Have not seen it mentioned here so sorry if it was already mentioned. As a free first person shooter Americas Army has a great newer one out. It came out last quarter of 2015. If you like FFP games you might as well try it out on Steam you already paid for it with your taxes.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 17, 2016)

I been playing xonotic (xonotic.org)


----------



## AnnCore (Jan 29, 2016)

Fractured Space is free on Steam this weekend.

Thinking of picking it up because free is free and it can't hurt to try.

The game was even reviewed here on TPU by RCoon http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/fractured-space-review.208724/


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 29, 2016)

AnnCore said:


> Fractured Space is free on Steam this weekend.
> 
> Thinking of picking it up because free is free and it can't hurt to try.
> 
> The game was even reviewed here on TPU by RCoon http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/fractured-space-review.208724/



Free for the weekend and if u download it this weekend u get to keep it forever


----------



## Drone (Jan 31, 2016)

An ISO of *Saints Row: Undercover* was released into the public domain by Unseen64 thanks to Volition Studios. The game was originally slated for release on the PSP but ended up getting shelved due to quality concerns. Well, some of the folks at Volition went digging around in some old devkits and managed to come upon the unreleased PSP game.

Works on PPSSPP emulator and on modded PSP. Grab it while you can and of course support Volition, follow them on Twitch, Twitter, Tumblr and Facebook


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 31, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Free for the weekend and if u download it this weekend u get to keep it forever


i got my copy of Fractured Space like that (quite a while ago tho ... iirc it was during Steam summer sale )

i've found a fun one on STEAM, no big pretension, a "part time" studio (shifted to part time due to financial difficulties) yet they still give out their game as free, only in traditional Chinese tho,  altho rather fun to play and easy to follow ...
fun to see it's a 64bit exec (which many AAA title still lack ... ) and albeit the stiffness of the main character, no bug or major breakdown encountered to far

"The Lost Mythologies"
http://store.steampowered.com/app/372540/










seems to be a demo under developement, but ... it's free and enjoyable tho 

fun for a student project, quite interesting if you ask me 
*Story*

Thousand years ago, The civilization was almost completely wiped out after a great war. 
Centuries had passed, almost no one remembers the once glorious empire. 

But, when the ancient history strikes back, you, the half god protagonist has awaken to prevent it to repeat itself all over again...
*Note*

This game's main focus is to show how much we're capable to do at a short period of time, but since we thought the result wasn't actually sellable, we decided to release this game for free. 
This is a student project, it may contain various issues and we CANNOT guarantee these will be fixed due to the reason mentioned below. 

We're planning to start a studio after graduation and Military services(according to Taiwan law we have to finish it unfortunately). 

For those who liked our work please stay tuned, hopefully we may roll out some information about our next project when we're back on business.


----------



## Drone (Feb 1, 2016)

You can play Star Citizen for free *this week*

Register here


----------



## Frick (Feb 1, 2016)

Drone said:


> You can play Star Citizen for free *this week*
> 
> Register here



DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNN I'm not at home I have really wanted to try that game. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU~


----------



## Drone (Feb 18, 2016)

Streets of Rage 2
Binary Domain
Condemned: Criminal Origins


As part of SEGA's Make War Not Love 3 event, three games have become available on Steam for free.
SEGA will send keys to players who enter their email on the Make War Not Love website.


So yeah hurry up!


----------



## little cat (Feb 19, 2016)

Need for Speed Most Wanted is now free on Origin


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Frick said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNN I'm not at home I have really wanted to try that game. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU~



I don't know if you're missing much at this time, the game really is pre-pre alpha in terms of playability. You can visit places, but real gaming sessions are not too feasible. Huge server loads, bugs, CTD's you name it.

I vowed to stay away from it for now, I've got a few starter ships in Hangar and drool over them from time to time, but I am getting more and more worried about the progress in development.


----------



## chuck216 (Mar 1, 2016)

Champions Online http://www.arcgames.com/en/games/champions-online

Free Superhero genre MMORPG With a subscriber option but perfectly playable for free.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 1, 2016)

Drone said:


> You can play Star Citizen for free *this week*
> 
> Register here



Tried it last time they had free time to play and it's no were finished, well i hope not as there is no way i am putting money in to that as it seems less than 1/2 done.


----------



## Drone (Mar 8, 2016)

Free open-source racing car simulator


TORCS is a highly portable multi platform car racing simulation. It is used as ordinary car racing game, as AI racing game and as research platform. It runs on Linux (all architectures, 32 and 64 bit), FreeBSD, OpenSolaris, MacOSX and Windows (32 and 64 bit).


----------



## insune (Apr 9, 2016)

http://worldoftanks.eu/


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 9, 2016)

https://om.forgeofempires.com/foe/us/?ref=tvp
http://www.mobilestrikeapp.com/


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 9, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> https://om.forgeofempires.com/foe/us/?ref=tvp
> http://www.mobilestrikeapp.com/



do phone based games really count? I thought this was a PC forum


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 9, 2016)

chuck216 said:


> do phone based games really count? I thought this was a PC forum



I'm not sure, sorry


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 9, 2016)

chuck216 said:


> do phone based games really count? I thought this was a PC forum



Nope. It's a tech forum.  A majority of the topics are pc-oriented, but it isn't pc-exclusive.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 10, 2016)

https://en.grepolis.com/#/


----------



## Frick (Apr 10, 2016)

The only phone game I've played to any extension was Pixel Dungeon. I've tried some emulators, but I've never really found anyone good. Was s while since I looked though.

As for browser games, I have spent more time than I like to admit on Bloon TD.


----------



## little cat (Apr 10, 2016)

Frick said:


> The only phone game I've played to any extension was Pixel Dungeon. I've tried some emulators, but I've never really found anyone good. Was s while since I looked though.
> 
> As for browser games, I have spent more time than I like to admit on Bloon TD.



I love My Talking Tom and My talking Angela for Android . I


----------



## xvi (Apr 14, 2016)

http://www.gefs-online.com/

In-browser, real world, MMO flight simulator. I know, right?

Edit: Not an _accurate_ simulator, I suppose. It's a bit more arcade-like, but what do you expect for JavaScript?


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Get a free steam key for "Bell Ringer"*
http://www.pcgamer.com/grab-a-free-steam-key-for-bell-ringer/


----------



## xvi (Apr 19, 2016)

Frick said:


> The only phone game I've played to any extension was Pixel Dungeon. I've tried some emulators, but I've never really found anyone good. Was s while since I looked though.


I've been playing Pixel Dungeon a bit. If you liked that, you might also like Hoplite. My only gripe is that you have to purchase the ability to unlock achievements and unlocking achievements gives you new perks. Liked it enough to do so though.

Edit: I have a few PCs that are pretty game-worthy, but the only games I've had time to play recently are ones on my phone. Ugh.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 28, 2016)

http://mothersbestchild.com/whackatax/


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 28, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> http://mothersbestchild.com/whackatax/




Just got $2.316.000 

Simon Cowell, NO NO NO


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 28, 2016)

If you want a cute little game, that is different and strange, as well as free, check this out on Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/409160/

It's an offbeat game called "*Dr. Langeskov, The Tiger, and the Terribly Cursed Emerald: A Whirlwind Heist*."

It is from the creators of _The Stanley Parable_ and _Dear Esther_.  It plays like some of the wackiness of _Stanley Parable_, and should only take about 20 minutes.  You can replay it two to three times just to do different stuff in the game you couldn't do before.

  And hey, it's FREE!


----------



## silentbogo (May 1, 2016)

Does anyone play Alien Swarm? After a lengthy break I started playing about a month ago and it's quite engaging. Tried few other Free-To-Play things like Tribes and Strife, but couldn't get into those...










http://store.steampowered.com/app/630/?l=english


----------



## mlee49 (May 11, 2016)

I played it years ago, it was fun for a few hours but then lost interest cause I couldn't play with friends.


----------



## hat (May 15, 2016)

I used to be the shit in ASW. I even had my own server for a while, which was actually popular (Downgraded286's Swarm). I couldn't really find any servers to my liking, so I launched my own. It was nice to have a good performing server (which was one of the problems, most other servers lagged, and yet according to reports from others mine didn't) which I could set up to my liking. That time has come and gone but I may try playing again...


----------



## hat (May 17, 2016)

Downgraded286's Swarm is running again, at least for now.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 17, 2016)

*FinalStand for Battlefield 4* is free on Origin currently


----------



## ste2425 (May 17, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Does anyone play Alien Swarm? After a lengthy break I started playing about a month ago and it's quite engaging. Tried few other Free-To-Play things like Tribes and Strife, but couldn't get into those...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was that always FTP in its entirety? I remember playing like a single level but only as a demo. I'm sure it used to be paid. Enjoyed it many years ago.


----------



## hat (May 19, 2016)

It always was free. There is only one campaign that comes with the game, featuring 7 levels I think. It's quite possible to run custom maps though, I'm adding them to my server now.


----------



## hat (May 29, 2016)

Server's been running for a while now. It's fun having my own ASW server to control... I tweaked the tesla cannon do to 1k damage for a short period. I later set it to 10 damage, which is what it was before Valve nerfed it... and then I set it back to normal.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 30, 2016)

*Medusa's Labyrinth* is Free and has very positive reviews.  http://store.steampowered.com/app/436110/


----------



## flmatter (May 30, 2016)

Path of Exile is releasing another expansion/add-on, The Prophecy in 4 days. 

Have to look into Medusa's Lab..... looks cool


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 31, 2016)

Alright, played some of Medusa's Labyrinth last night.  It being the Minotaur's mazelike abode, it is somewhat linear, so that's ok.  Graphics are not great, but decent enough.

You must find your way through while avoiding the minotaur's gaze.  Decent enough design, and entertaining enough to finish it.  And her...ot's free!


----------



## Estaric (May 31, 2016)

Im sure its been mentioned already, if you like mmo's tera is pretty good. Optimization could be better, leveling seems a lil to easy. And most classes are female based. But other than that i like it alot.


----------



## Frick (May 31, 2016)

GigabyteFanBoy said:


> Im sure its been mentioned already, if you like mmo's tera is pretty good. Optimization could be better, leveling seems a lil to easy. And most classes are female based. But other than that i like it alot.



And not female in the good way either. Boobs.


----------



## Estaric (May 31, 2016)

Frick said:


> And not female in the good way either. Boobs.


im not saying its bad but alot of people like playing as males so they dont feal like creeps but thats rather difficult if 50% of classes are female only.


----------



## flmatter (May 31, 2016)

So @Frick are you saying female boobs are bad? ..... or just in this game? 
sorry just stirring the pot. Yes there are some games/anime that take the female class too far whether it be over abundance boobs or butt or both or lack of said clothes.


----------



## pigulici (Jun 1, 2016)

*THE INCREDIBLE ADVENTURES OF VAN HELSING: FINAL CUT*

https://www.gog.com/news/release_the_incredible_adventures_of_van_helsing_final_cut

free for those with all 3 games(ar with great discount if have parts), also check new 
*GOG CONNECT*
https://www.gog.com/news/introducing_gog_connect

it let you redeem some of games from steam...


----------



## xvi (Jun 1, 2016)

Did anyone post the current EA Origin "On The House" deal?
Sounds similar to Diablo 2, some think it's better, some think it's worse.


----------



## pigulici (Jun 8, 2016)

SYSTEM SHOCK™ 2 it is free on gog.com as summer sale :

https://www.gog.com/summer_xp


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 8, 2016)

pigulici said:


> SYSTEM SHOCK™ 2 it is free on gog.com as summer sale :
> 
> https://www.gog.com/summer_xp


you do have to use the Galaxy client to get the game, but considering how many here use that steaming pile, I assume it's not that great of a burden  Check Your Progress (scroll down) to see the other things you can do to get more XP, including simply visiting the 2-step auth page


----------



## pigulici (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes, but after you get the game, yo can play without Galaxy client...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 8, 2016)

pigulici said:


> Yes, but after you get the game, yo can play without Galaxy client...



That's good info to know!  I'm one of those that only plays GOG games without Galaxy.  There's no need for it in SP, which is all I play..


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 8, 2016)

Normally would go in to more detail about this in the sale thread, but with this GOG Summer Sale it looks like you get an opportunity at more free games.  With DreamFall Chapters(learned about game from rtwjunkie)) being among them.   I'm not 100% positive as to the rules quite yet, but definitely worth a try at nabbing this one...especially on GOG.

pigulici...I wanted to thank you for the heads up on this System Shock 2 Freebie and the GOG Summer Sale as well.  Made my day.  With GOG connect and my new freebie...my GOG account is 15% larger at zero cost.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 8, 2016)

Since this is the Free Games Thread and we've been talking about GOG....I thought I'd throw Beneath a Steel Sky out there.  I'm a sucker for a good story and after reading quite a few of the reader reviews, this one might just qualify.

Set in a Dystopian Future.....



Also comes with a few bonus goodies...comic book, HD Wallpapers etc(I love GOG for this very reason).

Downloading now....,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  This game is Linux Friendly.

P.S.S.  If this game isn't to your liking, maybe some of THESE are.....


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 8, 2016)

gog connect updated
https://www.gog.com/connect


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 9, 2016)

Page appears to be swamped


----------



## Drone (Jun 9, 2016)

FlightGear

(1.5-2 GB)

Free Open-Source Flight Simulator


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 9, 2016)

Drone said:


> FlightGear
> 
> (1.5-2 GB)
> 
> Free Open-Source Flight Simulator


Reading some of the info and looking at pictures, that looks like it is extremely detailed.  Wow, it is much more intense than I thought.  I may definitely have to give this a try!  Space Shuttle mission has me very intrigued.


----------



## Drone (Jun 9, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Reading some of the info and looking at pictures, that looks like it is extremely detailed.  Wow, it is much more intense than I thought.  I may definitely have to give this a try!  Space Shuttle mission has me very intrigued.


Same here. Flight/Space simulation is the best. No matter if it's some professional software or some funny video game on GameCube or even NES.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 10, 2016)

Drone said:


> FlightGear
> 
> (1.5-2 GB)
> 
> Free Open-Source Flight Simulator




Wow, did you see the optional FlightGear World Scenery file!!! 86 gigs.

http://www.flightgear.org/download/scenery/


----------



## natr0n (Jun 14, 2016)

Doom is in demo form now. It's about 8gb dl

http://store.steampowered.com/app/379720/


----------



## Drone (Jun 14, 2016)

To celebrate Ubisoft's 30th anniversary, The Ubisoft Club is offering you seven digital PC games. Every month a new game will be revealed and free to download. Then its yours to keep! Hurry up, the game is available for a limited time. Just register here with your Uplay account.

https://30years.ubi.com/en-US/operation-index



*That's what I call giveaway*.  Not retarded shitty crap like "like us on facebook, kiss our ass on twitter, watch this retarded video, subscribe and be one of the 213131313 people who won't win this shit" lol


----------



## Frick (Jun 14, 2016)

Drone said:


> Same here. Flight/Space simulation is the best. No matter if it's some professional software or some funny video game on GameCube or even NES.



Actual flight sims is something I wish I could get into, based solely on my brief experience with MS tech support. The Fligh Sim calls were the best calls.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 14, 2016)

Drone said:


> *That's what I call giveaway*.  Not retarded shitty crap like "like us on facebook, kiss our ass on twitter, watch this retarded video, subscribe and be one of the 213131313 people who won't win this shit" lol



A-h-h-h-m-e-n-n......

Thanks for the heads up on these 7 free titles Drone.  Very Appreciative.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 21, 2016)

Here you go, a very cool looking single player HL2 mod, set in the Half Life 2 world.  It's called *Transmissions: Element 120*.  Add it into your Steam Library for free!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/365300/


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 27, 2016)

Drone said:


> Quake Remake v 1.01
> 
> It's original Quake remade with Xash3D engine. So it's not mod like Dark Places or others, it's a new engine itself.
> New features: full mouse support, blood decals, new fog/underwater fx, bunny hopping and screen shaking.
> ...




Want to bring this one up again in case everyone has lost this amazing nostalgic game!!!!!!! 

Reason? Well, been playing it today again, in between working on a couple of laptops.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 28, 2016)

System Shock remake goes to Kickstarter and has a free demo!

Downloading through GOG Galaxy right now.....

Best,

Liquid Cool

EDIT: this probably needs its own thread.....


----------



## Drone (Jul 2, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Want to bring this one up again in case everyone has lost this amazing nostalgic game!!!!!!!
> 
> Reason? Well, been playing it today again, in between working on a couple of laptops.




Thanks, I totally forgot that, need to replay lol


----------



## natr0n (Jul 7, 2016)

looks good and recently updated

http://redeclipse.net/


----------



## little cat (Jul 8, 2016)

Tom Clancy Splinter Cell 2002 free on Ubisoft Club in a few days


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 9, 2016)

Evolve is now free to play
http://store.steampowered.com/app/273350/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 9, 2016)

Devon68 said:


> Evolve is now free to play
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/273350/



That really didn't take too long.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 9, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> That really didn't take too long.


Yeah, got in on the beta on that, and totally annoyed at how the full release went....


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> That really didn't take too long.



And i still will not play that pos, isn't that the game were they charged people to buy for $40+ then buy loads of shitting DLC's for it ?, and even with all the dlc's there isn't much to it anyways.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 9, 2016)

Evolve will eat video ram for breakfast, but honestly it's a great looking game and runs well other than it saying my 670 uses 3GB of Vram out of 2GB


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 9, 2016)

I do admit that the beta was fun, but the final release just pissed me off....


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2016)

Not a free game per-say but Elite Dangerous Arena is FREE this weekend and they say you get to keep it after the weekend is over.
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2016/07/08/elite-dangerous-arena-free-weekend/


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 9, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Not a free game per-say but Elite Dangerous Arena is FREE this weekend and they say you get to keep it after the weekend is over.
> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2016/07/08/elite-dangerous-arena-free-weekend/



Thanks! will get's


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jul 9, 2016)

The Lion's Song 

The first episode is free(on Steam).  The season pass is 9.99.

If you like point and click adventures...this might be worth a few minutes of your time.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## AsRock (Jul 10, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Thanks! will get's



well at the very least you could get to test the flight mechanics, which to me are next to none, do remember to setup flight assist as that's very important too.


----------



## Drone (Jul 12, 2016)

*Lead and Gold 100K keys giveaway!!!*

We love Lead and Gold. It's the game that took us around the world to show that Swedish Vikings can make a cowboy game. says Martin Wahlund, CEO Fatshark. If you haven't gotten acquainted with Lead and Gold yet, this is the perfect opportunity.

Visit http://100k.fatsharkgames.com and get your key.


It requires twitter, so TPU people go and grab it before they run out of keys


----------



## natr0n (Jul 13, 2016)

Splinter Cell is free on Uplay 

Just log on and add it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 13, 2016)

natr0n said:


> Splinter Cell is free on Uplay
> 
> Just log on and add it.



A game that has held up surprisingly well and is still very playable.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for staying on top of this natr0n.....

Completely forgot about this 7 game giveaway.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool(aka: the absent-minded professor)


----------



## AsRock (Jul 22, 2016)

Again not a free full game but Life Is Strange the first episode is free.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/319630/


----------



## natr0n (Jul 22, 2016)

Another Uplay offer

Trials of the Blood Dragon – Ace the demo and get the game for FREE

"Think you can handle a bike? How about a gun? Now is your chance to prove it in the ultimate trial of trials… Trials of the Blood Dragon that is.
Grab the free demo from the “Free Games” section of your Uplay game library and complete the game to get the* full version for free*.
What’s the catch you may ask? Well the idea is pretty simple, you just have to complete the game in 15 or fewer faults.
A fault consists of falling off your bike or dying in the game. Yeah… we said the idea was simple, not that it would be easy to do.
If all else fails then fear not. Even if you do use up your 15 faults you’ll still be able to play the first 2 missions of the game, so you can keep playing.
Good Luck out there riders."


----------



## GLD (Jul 23, 2016)

natr0n said:


> Splinter Cell is free on Uplay
> 
> Just log on and add it.



I picked it up gratis on my Uplay, but I originally got the 3 CD game bundled with my PNY/NVidia 5200 Ultra card. Damn that was long ago.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 23, 2016)

I have Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow physical copy, it's in a cardboard box and every disc is individually sleeved in a black smoked plastic sleeve with splinter Cell written on them.... it's nice


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jul 24, 2016)

Here is a nice little Mega Man project going on through Steam's Workshop.  It's a Mega Man DOS remake.  Program runs quite well on my Windows 7 x64 rig,  I just re-sized the window a bit and I was on my way.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Jul 24, 2016)

This can't be legal.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 24, 2016)

ZeppMan217 said:


> This can't be legal.



Kinda what i thought too.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't know if its been mentioned before, but the Unreal Tournament remake is free. Its currently in pre-alpha stage now:

https://www.epicgames.com/unrealtournament/


----------



## natr0n (Jul 30, 2016)

Life Is Strange - Episode 1 , free

http://store.steampowered.com/app/319630/


----------



## chaosmassive (Jul 30, 2016)

natr0n said:


> Life Is Strange - Episode 1 , free
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/319630/



another feels trip games


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 30, 2016)

chaosmassive said:


> another feels trip games


huh? Don't understand.


----------



## chaosmassive (Jul 30, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> huh? Don't understand.



Well, its story-based games (choices matter)
with deep story and impact emotionally feeling (esp in much later episode)
why dont you try it out, to understand what I mean


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 30, 2016)

chaosmassive said:


> Well, its story-based games (choices matter)
> with deep story and impact emotionally feeling (esp in much later episode)
> why dont you try it out, to understand what I mean



I've played the game. I didn't understand what you meant.

Thanks for explaining what you were saying.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 30, 2016)

red eclipse is one that you should avoid
infact stay away from anything developed by anybody that uses the Cube 2 engine the entire staff is mentally unwell
in other news Unreal 4 is coming along nicely


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 6, 2016)

*New 'Mars Rover' Game Celebrates Curiosity's 4th Anniversary*
*






*
The free game for computers and mobile devices, called "Mars Rover," should help players get a better appreciation of what Curiosity is up to on the Red Planet, NASA officials said. Game players also search for buried water using radar, just as the agency's next Mars rover will do.

JPL worked with the GAMEE game-player network to develop "Mars Rover." You can download the game, and learn more about how it relates to real-life Mars exploration, here: http://mars.nasa.gov/gamee-rover/.


Curiosity is now exploring the foothills of Mount Sharp, which rises about 3 miles (5 km) into the Martian sky from Gale Crater's center.

To date, the rover has beamed more than 128,000 images home to Earth and traveled 8.43 miles (13.57 km) on the Red Planet's surface, NASA officials said. (The record for off-planet travel is held by NASA's still-active Opportunity Mars rover, whose odometer currently reads 26.75 miles, or 43.05 km.)


----------



## little cat (Aug 10, 2016)

From 17 August Ubisoft gives away - Rayman Origins  for free , Birthday


----------



## natr0n (Aug 11, 2016)

http://www.vgamerz.com/16-amazing-classic-pc-games-that-you-can-play-for-free-in-2016/

HopToIt


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 11, 2016)

The free game you've always wanted but didn't know it!!!

http://flavourmachine.com/sesamefighter/


----------



## natr0n (Aug 11, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> The free game you've always wanted but didn't know it!!!
> 
> http://flavourmachine.com/sesamefighter/



It should be called Typing of the sesame street fighter.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 16, 2016)

Not sure if it popped out anywhere in this thread, but *Guild Wars 2* is finally FtP.
I owned the entire Guild Wars collection up to Nightfall, played Tabula Rasa throughout the entire year of closed testing, bought Aion, but for some reason can not get into GW2...
It is free, but it feels the same as any generic MMORPG from the early 2000's... Not sure why it was so highly praised by reviewers.

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/


----------



## Drone (Aug 16, 2016)

GoldenEye Source 5


----------



## natr0n (Aug 17, 2016)

Drone said:


> GoldenEye Source 5


was just about to post this lol


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 3, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Not sure if it popped out anywhere in this thread, but *Guild Wars 2* is finally FtP.
> I owned the entire Guild Wars collection up to Nightfall, played Tabula Rasa throughout the entire year of closed testing, bought Aion, but for some reason can not get into GW2...
> It is free, but it feels the same as any generic MMORPG from the early 2000's... Not sure why it was so highly praised by reviewers.
> 
> https://www.guildwars2.com/en/


It's not


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 3, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> It's not



https://account.arena.net/register?alt=gw2&cid=93:5::::Global:40:::


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 3, 2016)

Uuu. That link only showed the expansion. and that costs money. 
But thank you P4. Will give it a try


----------



## IceScreamer (Sep 7, 2016)

The Crew will be free on Uplay, from September 14th, base game, no expansions. Surprised to see it go free so soon. https://club.ubisoft.com/en-GB/ubi30


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 8, 2016)

Tropico 4 is free on the Humble store for a limited time.

1 day, 21 hours left as of this post.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...16_09_08_Summersale_2016-1&utm_content=Banner

NOTE: Your free _Tropico 4_ key must be redeemed to your Steam account within 7 days of the end of the promotion.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 14, 2016)

The Crew is now free on Uplay, grab it whilst you can.


----------



## pathrunner (Sep 25, 2016)

Been playing Paladins which is free and in Beta.  Also playing War Robots, but it's mobile.  I've been enjoying it, like an upgraded mech warrior.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 11, 2016)

https://dejawolf.itch.io/castlevania-1-remake
Remake of Castlevania in Unreal Engine.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 11, 2016)

oohhhh .... incoming ....




natr0n said:


> https://dejawolf.itch.io/castlevania-1-remake
> Remake of Castlevania in Unreal Engine.


oh, that's actually nice ... (i had a Castlevania game as my 1st game, alongside Tiger-Heli, for my NES... iirc it was Castlevania II: Simon's quest )


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 18, 2016)

Drone said:


> GoldenEye Source 5


Is this the remake of the original Golden Eye, same as it was for the first Half Life?


----------



## Drone (Oct 18, 2016)

Prima.Vera said:


> Is this the remake of the original Golden Eye, same as it was for the first Half Life?


No idea, never played half-life.

This is free multiplayer remake for GoldenEye (on source engine)


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 10, 2016)

Dirt 3 is free on Humble Bundle, sign up and check out to get it free!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 10, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Dirt 3 is free on Humble Bundle, sign up and check out to get it free!




Here is the link for those that are too lazy to search. LOLOLOL

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dirt-3-complete-edition-free-game


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 10, 2016)

https://club.ubisoft.com/en-us/ubi30
Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon - Free


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 11, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Here is the link for those that are too lazy to search. LOLOLOL
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dirt-3-complete-edition-free-game




i snoozed and i loozed....they have run out of keys for now...


----------



## Ungari (Nov 11, 2016)

Free FPS Team vs. Team standalone game from ARMA3:

https://store.bistudio.com/products/project-argo


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 11, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i snoozed and i loozed....they have run out of keys for now...



Really?
I just got one about 10-15 minutes ago.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 11, 2016)

neatfeatguy said:


> Really?
> I just got one about 10-15 minutes ago.




BINGO.........


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 11, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i snoozed and i loozed....they have run out of keys for now...


Its still going, I just got one this minute.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 18, 2016)

*Play Overwatch® FREE November 18–21 on PC, PlayStation® 4, and Xbox One*

https://playoverwatch.com/en-us/blog/20372506


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 18, 2016)

natr0n said:


> *Play Overwatch® FREE November 18–21 on PC, PlayStation® 4, and Xbox One*
> 
> https://playoverwatch.com/en-us/blog/20372506



Just in time for an Amazon sale. $34.99


----------



## natr0n (Dec 1, 2016)

*NEVERWINTER NIGHTS DIAMOND*

*FREE*

https://www.gog.com/game/neverwinter_nights_diamond_edition


----------



## natr0n (Dec 22, 2016)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/grid-free-game

FREE COPY OF GRID (QUALITY RACING GAME) VIA STEAM CODE


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 22, 2016)

Blameless, an Indie game is a free game on Steam. Somewhat horror-oriented. It looks like it might be good.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/530330/


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 22, 2016)

4HPDD-35B27-0YG3L

Use it.

Steam.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 22, 2016)

*GRID™ is*
*FREE for a limited time*!


https://www.humblebundle.com/store/grid-free-game


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks but wrong thread  we want free games here hehe.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 24, 2016)

http://gamejolt.com/games/ravenfield-beta-5/166152#close
http://gamejolt.com/games/ravenfield-beta-5/166152#close
I gave up battlefield, but this is just as good and with bots and it's...  FREE


----------



## xvi (Dec 25, 2016)

Looks like if you're signed up for Bundle Stars e-mails, you should have a free Steam-redeemable key in your inbox. I already own this game, so first person to reply gets it.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 26, 2016)

Yep, got this as well @xvi 

Not ever going to use it, so now we have two keys.


----------



## Drone (Dec 28, 2016)

Elite (1984) for free

You'll have to create an account there and click "buy now"


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 29, 2016)

Drone said:


> Elite (1984) for free
> 
> You'll have to create an account there and click "buy now"


Ah, my GAME!!!!!


----------



## natr0n (Jan 6, 2017)

MASS EFFECT 2 FREE
https://www.origin.com/usa/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house


----------



## Drone (Jan 18, 2017)

Wow I had no idea that good old Blood and Doom 64 and Powerslave/Exhumed got remade by modders 

Nostalgia! 90s fps's were awesome and original

*goes to download and install all this stuff*


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 19, 2017)

That is frigging awesome @Drone !!!! 

Here is the actual Doom64EX download page:
https://doom64ex.wordpress.com/downloads/


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 31, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/532840/_
""Hadley wakes in a facility. She is 9 months pregnant. They want her baby... CAYNE is the free, isometric horror game from the creators of STASIS._"
*ABOUT THIS GAME*
In this grim return to the STASIS universe, expectant protagonist, Hadley, wakes up in a facility. Where is she? Why is she there? And, why do they want her baby? 

Help panicked and anxious Hadley find her feet and brave stomach-churning situations to break free, by solving puzzles in this *FREE horror adventure game*. 







CAYNE is a free, point-and-click, isometric adventure game with a modern edge. 






A gritty experience awaits. _STASIS was only the beginning of a much larger story._
*FEATURES*

Point-and-click adventure game with a modern edge

Beautifully rendered HD isometric backgrounds

Fully 3D animated characters

Quality animated FMV

Voice acted by professional actors

Open translation system

Computer systems that interact with the game world

Intuitive puzzles to test your deductive skills

A modern re-telling of the classic adventure game genre

An adjunct story set in the world of STASIS

16:10 monitor support

PC, MAC & LINUX support


----------



## pigulici (Jan 31, 2017)

*CONSTRUCTOR * free on gog.com 

https://www.gog.com/game/constructor


----------



## Komshija (Mar 2, 2017)

Space Engine, free 3D space simulator. I recommend downloading it using torrent: http://en.spaceengine.org/

Our star system


 

Saturn


 

Orion nebula


 

My custom homeworld


 

A few other screenshots


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 2, 2017)

Komshija said:


> Space Engine, free 3D space simulator. I recommend downloading it using torrent: http://en.spaceengine.org/
> 
> Our star system
> View attachment 84714
> ...


Hey, @Drone check it out 

gonna download it, and then see if I can make a long movie to run on Deskscapes


----------



## Drone (Mar 2, 2017)

@Ahhzz Will do


----------



## Kursah (Mar 2, 2017)

*Trancendence* is a free open-world, single player, space combat and exploration title that has been around a long time and is still frequently updated.

There's also a pay version on *Steam* that includes extra content, but apparently there's tons of content for this.

I downloaded the free version and am having some fun with it...controls are old school...game is old school in many ways. But is pretty damn fun, and for free...I surely cannot complain!


----------



## Kursah (Mar 2, 2017)

*Endless Sky* is another space combat and exploration title, this one is on GitHub, *looks* pretty fun. Downloading now. 

Edit: It is also on *Steam* and free there as well.


----------



## Smigze (Mar 4, 2017)

*Torn City* a fun unique MMORPG browser game that you can play on your own pace.


----------



## natr0n (Mar 27, 2017)

Chivalry: Medieval Warfare is FREE for 24 hours

http://store.steampowered.com/app/219640/


----------



## natr0n (Apr 1, 2017)

8-Bit Bayonetta
http://store.steampowered.com/app/567090


Enjoy Heathens


just in..... http://www.sega.com/14111219

Hinting at a full pc version of a bayonetta game


----------



## natr0n (Apr 19, 2017)

StarCraft and StarCraft: Brood War are now free.https://starcraft.com/en-us/articles/20674424

https://starcraft.com/en-us/articles/20674424


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 19, 2017)

RaceRoom Racing Experience

http://store.steampowered.com/app/211500/


----------



## natr0n (Apr 20, 2017)

Saints Row 2 FREE for the next 48hrs

https://www.gog.com/game/saints_row_2
https://www.gog.com/game/saints_row_2
Enjoy ya savages


----------



## natr0n (Apr 21, 2017)

Saints Row 2 on steam Free for a limited time

http://store.steampowered.com/app/9480/

2 ways to snatch it up now


----------



## natr0n (Apr 24, 2017)

Play tomb raider in your browser. Works with 360 controller.

http://xproger.info/projects/OpenLara/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 24, 2017)

natr0n said:


> Saints Row 2 FREE for the next 48hrs
> 
> https://www.gog.com/game/saints_row_2
> Enjoy ya savages


Yep, grabbed it yesterday there.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 25, 2017)

_The Witcher: Enhanced Edition - FREE

https://arstechnica.co.uk/gaming/2017/04/ars-gog-free-games-partnership/_


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 26, 2017)

natr0n said:


> _The Witcher: Enhanced Edition - FREE
> 
> https://arstechnica.co.uk/gaming/2017/04/ars-gog-free-games-partnership/_


New and Improved  I already have 2 enhanced, can't pass up for 1 as well


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 26, 2017)

Grrr.... I have all 3....


----------



## pigulici (May 19, 2017)

Mount and Blade (Gog) is free for the next 2 days on Gog's home page. 

www.gog.com


----------



## Ahhzz (May 19, 2017)

pigulici said:


> Mount and Blade (Gog) is free for the next 2 days on Gog's home page.
> 
> www.gog.com


And *thanks* again


----------



## pigulici (May 22, 2017)

Steam Starpoint Gemini 2(FREE/100%) until May 24th at 10AM Pacific Time!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/236150/Starpoint_Gemini_2/

Be sure to also grab the Free DLC!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/371060/Starpoint_Gemini_2_Origins/


----------



## animal007uk (May 25, 2017)

*Rising Storm Game of the Year Edition*


https://www.humblebundle.com/store/rising-storm-game-of-the-year-edition?utm_source=Facebook&utm_campaign=Rising_Storm_Free_052417&utm_medium=Link

Free for 48 hours


----------



## Ahhzz (May 26, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/377160/Fallout_4/

Free this weekend


----------



## Ahhzz (May 27, 2017)

Also free this weekend...
https://playoverwatch.com/en-us/blog/20793052


----------



## P4-630 (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Frick (Jun 4, 2017)

Look up Iji.

http://www.remar.se/daniel/iji.php

It is surpisingly good and deep.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 6, 2017)

*Free for a Limited Time - Outland.*

_Add *Outland* to your account for FREE starting now until June 8th at 10AM Pacific Time!_
_Once you add the game it will remain in your account permanently, so don't miss out on this opportunity to play a great game!_


----------



## IceScreamer (Jun 8, 2017)

Payday 2 free on Steam, they are giving away 5 million copies, limited time.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/218620/PAYDAY_2/


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 9, 2017)

Free for the weekend....

http://store.steampowered.com/app/368420/Mirage_Arcane_Warfare/


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 9, 2017)

Also free this weekend

https://tomclancy-thedivision.ubisoft.com/game/en-us/home/

https://www.ubisoft.com/en-GB/game/trials-fusion/

https://steep.ubisoft.com/game/en-US/home/


----------



## dirtyferret (Jun 12, 2017)

I have a free game code for Rebel Galaxy on gog.com, send me a three page PM outlining on how you plan to play this game and your strategy on winning and I will select a winner for the free code...or just send me a PM saying you are interested.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 12, 2017)

dirtyferret said:


> I have a free game code for Rebel Galaxy on gog.com, send me a three page PM outlining on how you plan to play this game and your strategy on winning and I will select a winner for the free code...or just send me a PM saying you are interested.



Picked mine up yesterday   Had to convince Her that I _needed_ to spend $1.50 to get a game I kinda liked, in order to get the $10 game that had been on my wishlist for months 

It didn't help that I got last months Humble Monthly pack, wherein I gave her the same story for 3 of the games that it came with... I think she didn't believe me...


----------



## natr0n (Jun 20, 2017)

*Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault is free right now on Origin*

https://www.origin.com/usa/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 21, 2017)

I will just drop this here:
https://hitman.com/en-us/free 
It's a free first chapter of the hitman series.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 21, 2017)

Devon68 said:


> I will just drop this here:
> https://hitman.com/en-us/free
> It's a free first chapter of the hitman series.


Yeah, I saw that! It's in celebration of Io breaking free from Square Enix to be independent, and keeping the Hitman rights, which never should have even come into question.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 21, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah, I saw that! It's in celebration of Io breaking free from Square Enix to be independent, and keeping the Hitman rights, which never should have even come into question.



I see why they would do this but  this don't mean it's going back to it's roots of Hitman and what it what it used to be.  Although i do not believe they can screw this up so i hope they do pull it off.


----------



## 5DVX0130 (Jun 21, 2017)

Devon68 said:


> I will just drop this here:
> https://hitman.com/en-us/free
> It's a free first chapter of the hitman series.


NOPE. All you get is a "free" demo. So something that is free anyway.
It's just a misleading advertisment. Nothing new, and makes me avoid the company in the future.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 21, 2017)

5DVX0130 said:


> NOPE. All you get is a "free" demo. So something that is free anyway.
> It's just a misleading advertisment. Nothing new, and makes me avoid the company in the future.


It's the tutorial 1st chapter, so yeah, it IS new for people that didn't buy this last iteration of Hitman.  If you will recall, it was sold in chapters. This was part of the first chapter that was sold.

I don't know why this nice gesture, which was not free before, should upset you. Io Interactive wanted control again of THEIR intellectual property, which Square Enix nearly destroyed.


----------



## 5DVX0130 (Jun 21, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> It's the tutorial 1st chapter, so yeah, it IS new for people that didn't buy this last iteration of Hitman.  If you will recall, it was sold in chapters. This was the first chapter that was sold.
> 
> I don't know why this nice gesture, which was not free before, should upset you. Io Interactive wanted control again of THEIR intellectual property, which Square Enix nearly destroyed.


My issue is that you don't get what they advertise so pompously… Play the beginning for free. Which would indicate you get to play Hitman: Episode 1 – Paris. What you actually get is just a training/tutorial. Which in nothing more than a bait-and-switch tactic. 

I’m not complaining that they're giving away something for “free”. What I'm complaining about is that they should be more honest and say that they're giving you a "FREE DEMO". So in reality they are not giving you anything for free, that wasn’t already free, just a clickbait to purchase the complete game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 21, 2017)

"Pompously", LOL. First time I have heard of the little guy escaping the big guy being called pompous.

Of course it is the tutorial at the training facility, but it also involves everything involved with it, including achievements, player added content, etc being given away for free, all carrying over to main game if you buy. It's two hours of playtime that was NOT free before.


----------



## pigulici (Jun 21, 2017)

Yep, it is o not a free game, but a free tutorial for the game...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 21, 2017)

pigulici said:


> Yep, it is o not a free game, but a free tutorial for the game...



They never said it was a free game. They are telling you the first location is free. And that first location always was the training facility. Prior to June 20th it was not free.  

Honestly, people are so jaded now. Something is free, and the complaints roll in. I'm thinking a lot of people have not bought it. So this is a great way to introduce them to the game and hope they buy.


----------



## 5DVX0130 (Jun 21, 2017)

I own the whole first season. I like it very much, as do I like the whole Hitman franchise.

With “that wasn’t already free" I meant demos. Demos are and have always been free. So making a whole ceremony out of it, is nothing more than a shady marketing tactic. That said, it wouldn’t have cost them anything to actually give out the first chapter for free. Make it a limited time offer, and just adjust the discount to recuperate the difference, and everyone is happy.

Also, tutorials to me and a lot of people, don’t represent a game. It’s something you have to do, or you skip as soon as possible.


----------



## IceScreamer (Jun 22, 2017)

Killing Floor free on Humble Bundle, get it quick.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/killing-floor


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 24, 2017)

Argo
FREE

http://store.steampowered.com/app/530700/Argo/


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 26, 2017)

Tera check it out. Has a somewhat unique feel about the game and helps kill time


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## natr0n (Jul 5, 2017)

For the grateful and ungrateful

https://www.gog.com/game/shadow_warrior_complete?


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 8, 2017)

Ryse Son of Rome is free to keep. But remember to read instructions to keep the game.

https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Gam...X-Appengine-Country=GR&shortcode=RyseGiveaway


----------



## flmatter (Jul 15, 2017)

www.gog.com    Jotun:Vahalla Edition   Free for next 2 days

Thanks @P4-630


----------



## IceScreamer (Jul 20, 2017)

Shadow Warrior Special Edition free on Humble Bundle.  
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/shadow-warrior-special-edition


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 20, 2017)

i used to have that box


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 20, 2017)

A collection of more than 2,300 MS-DOS computer programs and games has been made available for free on The Internet Archive, a non-profit library of digital content and programs.

Emulation built into these web browser games!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 20, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> A collection of more than 2,300 MS-DOS computer programs and games has been made available for free on The Internet Archive, a non-profit library of digital content and programs.
> 
> Emulation built into these web browser games!


Land of the Lounge Lizards!
Lol


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 20, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> A collection of more than 2,300 MS-DOS computer programs and games has been made available for free on The Internet Archive, a non-profit library of digital content and programs.
> 
> Emulation built into these web browser games!




Thanks for this awesome link @DRDNA !!!!!!
Hope you don't mind, I posted this in the original post on the nostalgic hardware thread:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-nostalgic-hardware-club.108251/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 20, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> A collection of more than 2,300 MS-DOS computer programs and games has been made available for free on The Internet Archive, a non-profit library of digital content and programs.
> 
> Emulation built into these web browser games!





stinger608 said:


> Thanks for this awesome link @DRDNA !!!!!!
> Hope you don't mind, I posted this in the original post on the nostalgic hardware thread:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-nostalgic-hardware-club.108251/


HELL YEAH!!!!


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 20, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> HELL YEAH!!!!


Looking at so many different games and memories, tickled as HELL to see Elite on there, and Heretic, and doom, and Curse of the Azure blade...


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> and Heretic



Was just looking at that and I don't see where a person can download the game though.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 20, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Was just looking at that and I don't see where a person can download the game though.


Some of them are Stream Only


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 21, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> A collection of more than 2,300 MS-DOS computer programs and games has been made available for free on The Internet Archive, a non-profit library of digital content and programs.
> 
> Emulation built into these web browser games!


You ashholes get off the site and quit crashing it! I'm trying to goof off here!!!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Aug 23, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/233130/Shadow_Warrior/ 

Free game to claim on steam until August 23rd


----------



## Kursah (Aug 23, 2017)

So I have been getting into games like SPAZ, Battlefleet Engineer, StarSector as a break from other RTS, RTT and 4X games.

One I stumbled upon from a recommendation on the RTS Reddit is called *Cosmoteer*. Now this is not an RTS, but it has strategy to it, action, combat,  And for a free game, I am super impressed. If you like the kind of game where you design and maintain your ships, conquer a galaxy, have interesting physics and combat...this might be for you. My kids and I have been enjoying the hell out of this game and Battlefleet Engineer ($5 on Steam so I won't link it here...but I will link the *free demo*).

Here's a quick video showing off some of what Cosmoteer is and has to offer:










Edit: Fixed Cosmoteer link above, which should take you to https://cosmoteer.net/


----------



## Kursah (Aug 25, 2017)

To follow up my previous post, my boys and I have been having a blast with Cosmoteer recently. It is just damn fun, I'd even have paid a few bucks for the experience it offers and still been content with it! Watching my boys flex their creativity on their own design paths is also fun to watch and be a part of. 

Anyways, I found itch.io has a Top Free Games in Development filter link. Cosmoteer is number 2, Battlefleet Engineer Demo isn't far behind. I recommend checking out both. There's also some other games on there that look interesting.

Check it out: https://itch.io/games/free/in-development/tag-real-time


----------



## natr0n (Aug 26, 2017)

http://www.pcgamer.com/darkwood-cre...me-to-the-pirate-bay-so-everyone-can-play-it/

An official torrent link is in the article from the developers.

100% legit


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 26, 2017)

That's quite the interesting story.  I like the part about if you like it, please then go buy from Steam, GOG or Humble.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 6, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/368420/Mirage_Arcane_Warfare/

sometime today this will be free for 24 hours, 10 am Pacific

It looks fun too


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 7, 2017)

A couple of free games. For those of you that are mentally challenged, here's Steam World Dig on  *shudder* Origin.  For those slightly less worse off in the missing brain department, Steam-ing pile has Mirage: Arcane War free until about 10 AM EST today.


----------



## IceScreamer (Sep 7, 2017)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-walking-dead-season-1

Walking Dead s1, free on Humble Bundle, for roughly 2 days.


EDIT: Also, Monaco is free on Steam for a short while, looks like a solid heist game.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/113020/Monaco_Whats_Yours_Is_Mine/


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 9, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Looking at so many different games and memories, tickled as HELL to see Elite on there, and Heretic, and doom, and Curse of the Azure blade...



Sorry what
https://archive.org/details/msdos_Elite_1987

This is awesome


----------



## infrared (Sep 9, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> https://archive.org/details/msdos_Elite_1987
> This is awesome


Gets stuck after a few loading screens for me  Pretty cool web based dos emulator tho


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 9, 2017)

infrared said:


> Gets stuck after a few loading screens for me  Pretty cool web based dos emulator tho



Yeah I tried it too, but when you get to the options menu to choose a device and a save, the fun ends


----------



## IceScreamer (Sep 14, 2017)

Psychonauts is free on Humble Bundle.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/psychonauts


----------



## pigulici (Sep 19, 2017)

FREE GIVEAWAY - ODDWORLD: ABE'S ODDYSEE on gog.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 19, 2017)

pigulici said:


> FREE GIVEAWAY - ODDWORLD: ABE'S ODDYSEE on gog.com




ftfy


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 19, 2017)

pigulici said:


> FREE GIVEAWAY - ODDWORLD: ABE'S ODDYSEE on gog.com


love this game. played it on my PS1 back in the day


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 20, 2017)

ODDWORLD: ABE'S ODDYSEE also free on humble for a bit
https://www.humblebundle.com/very-positive-bundle-2


----------



## Disparia (Sep 30, 2017)

Fallout (1) is free on Steam until tomorrow night.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 3, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/700480/Microsoft_Allegiance/

Allegiance is Free on Steam.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 12, 2017)

Not "free", exactly, but for those that don't have the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. clubhouse or Torchlight II thread tagged, and prefer their gaming DRM-free, check out GOG for a few games like Stalker and Torchlight I & II. Enter your license key, and have them added to your GOG Library


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 12, 2017)

https://www.gog.com/connect


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 12, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.gog.com/connect


That's GOG's "other" nice item, where you can link your steam account. The one I listed (the "reclaim" link) allows you to enter CD keys for a small number of games, even if they're not on Steam.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 19, 2017)

*Sid Meier's Civilization® III: Complete* free for 48 hours

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/sid-meiers-civilization-iii-complete


----------



## Disparia (Oct 19, 2017)

Tempted to give it a second chance after 16 years. As a huge Civ II fan I bought Civ III sight unseen but found the game underwhelming upon release. The Collectors Edition didn't bring much excitement either,







I was certainly spoiled by the Diablo II Collectors Edition Blizzard had put out a year earlier.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 20, 2017)

Painkiller Hell & Damnation is free on gamesessions.com.

Note to keep it: download the game and then play it for at least 5 minutes to keep it on gamesessions.com.

https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Gam...ions&shortcode=dHzsoxVE7PTP&format=newsletter


----------



## pigulici (Oct 24, 2017)

Stronghold HD (GOG) and A.D. 2044 (GOG) are free for the next 48 hours on Gog's homepage.
gog.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 24, 2017)

pigulici said:


> Stronghold HD (GOG) and A.D. 2044 (GOG) are free for the next 48 hours on Gog's homepage.
> gog.com


https://www.gog.com/game/polish_giveaway_pack


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## natr0n (Oct 27, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 93465



I was just about to post this haha.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 6, 2017)

https://freetrial.ubisoft.com/promotions/watch-dogs-1/8/

*November 7, 2017 4:00 PM UTC - November 13, 2017 4:00 PM UTC*
*Free Copy Watch Dogs*


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 6, 2017)

AC III, The Crew, Watch_Dogs..... all those I got free from Ubisoft, and they're good games, fairly recent.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 6, 2017)

*coughpukisoftcough*

sorry, thread crapping. Glad you're enjoying the free games


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 10, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> *coughpukisoftcough*
> 
> sorry, thread crapping. Glad you're enjoying the free games


I actually uninstalled my free copy of watch dogs after 20 minutes. The controls are retarded, there's stuttering and the game looks dated. I was so disappointed, given how much I enjoyed watch dogs 2.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 10, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> I actually uninstalled my free copy of watch dogs after 20 minutes. The controls are retarded, there's stuttering and the game looks dated. I was so disappointed, given how much I enjoyed watch dogs 2.


  Sorry to hear you didn't enjoy it. Not surprised, but hate it when anyone doesn't enjoy a game they anticipated


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2017)

Just saw this game on Steam, it's from 2013 but some might have missed it like me:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/244930/SNOW/
(DLC not free though....)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 12, 2017)

_*Fortnite*_
this is a PUBG type game with king of the hill type game play, graphics like team fortress, *free to play. *


----------



## natr0n (Nov 16, 2017)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/killer-is-dead-nightmare-edition?

*Killer is Dead - Nightmare Edition*

*FREE for a limited time!*


----------



## ItsSoQuiet (Nov 16, 2017)

Plants vs Zombies GOTY edition free on Origin


----------



## flmatter (Nov 18, 2017)

Gamesessions.com has Spellforce 2 Anniversary Ed for free


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 20, 2017)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...utm_campaign=Brutal_Legend_Free_Game_Announce  Grab a FREE copy of Brütal Legend and follow Eddie as he embarks on a tour of epic destruction! — for 48 hours only!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 20, 2017)

animal007uk said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...utm_campaign=Brutal_Legend_Free_Game_Announce  Grab a FREE copy of Brütal Legend and follow Eddie as he embarks on a tour of epic destruction! — for 48 hours only!


self explanatory:


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 20, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> self explanatory:



Meatloaf is looking buff


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 20, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Meatloaf is looking buff


sure does ....  actually that's the first thing that crossed my mind (tho a little after Glenn) .... that ... and .... HELL YEAH! Dethklok vibe....

also looking forward the easter eggs woohoo


----------



## natr0n (Nov 22, 2017)

https://www.gog.com/

MDK is free for about 24 hours


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 22, 2017)

natr0n said:


> https://www.gog.com/
> 
> MDK is free for about 24 hours


ohhh i still have the original CD and box for MDK2


----------



## flmatter (Nov 23, 2017)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/sanctum-2  free      posted in other thread too for give aways   
Happy Turkey day


----------



## natr0n (Nov 23, 2017)

flmatter said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/sanctum-2  free      posted in other thread too for give aways
> Happy Turkey day


Looks good thanks. Gobble Gobble


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 23, 2017)

flmatter said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/sanctum-2  free      posted in other thread too for give aways
> Happy Turkey day



Thanks pal.

Since its Turkey day. Why not play a little turkey game and its free 

http://www.killfrog.com/newpages/fixturkey.html


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 25, 2017)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I bring news. News of a *DEMO*!! Check out Spellforce 3 this weekend for free on GoG


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 30, 2017)

Grab a FREE copy of The Bureau: XCOM DECLASSIFIED and follow agent Carter as a member of a top-secret government unit! — for 48 hours only!
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...u_xcomdeclassified_freegame&hmb_medium=banner


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 30, 2017)

animal007uk said:


> Grab a FREE copy of The Bureau: XCOM DECLASSIFIED and follow agent Carter as a member of a top-secret government unit! — for 48 hours only!
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...e_Bureau_XCOM_DECLASSIFIED_Free_Game_Announce


Excellent deal on a pretty good (if a little cheesy) yet underrated game!


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 5, 2017)

World in conflict is free on uplay atm and Assassin's Creed Black Flag will be free from the 11th or 12th on this month to 

https://free.ubisoft.com/promotions/world_in_conflict/12/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 5, 2017)

animal007uk said:


> World in conflict is free on uplay atm and Assassin's Creed Black Flag will be free from the 11th or 12th on this month to
> 
> https://free.ubisoft.com/promotions/world_in_conflict/12/


yay the 12th 12 is my birthday  and i was looking after Black Flag


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 7, 2017)

Home Front free for 48 hours if i read it right lol bit drunk and happy days 
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/agecheck/homefront


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 7, 2017)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMN i already have it .... (ok since last year SSS (Steam Summer Sale))


----------



## HD64G (Dec 11, 2017)

AC Black Flag is free now at Uplay


----------



## HD64G (Dec 12, 2017)

Another free game from GoG.com to celebrate the beginning of their holiday sales (the game is *Grim Fandango Remastered*)


----------



## SomeOne99h (Dec 12, 2017)

HD64G said:


> Another free game from GoG.com to celebrate the beginning of their holiday sales (the game is *Grim Fandango Remastered*)


I have a hard time adding the game Grim Fan. It just directs me to the all games or something without a trace or a notice that the game has been added. Tried different browsers still no result. I still visit my library there and it doesn't have the game yet.

*EDIT: *Okay it works now. It tried some hours ago and it just failed.


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 12, 2017)

Saga of Ryzom is F2P up to Level 125.  The skill tree grows to 63 separate skills which you can bring up to Level 250.  Windows, Mac and Linux versions available.  Also on steam but the native client is the way to go.

http://devl1.ryzom.com/ryzom_installer_windows.exe
http://devl1.ryzom.com/ryzom_installer_linux.tar.bz2
https://ryzom.com/assets/apple.png


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 12, 2017)

John Naylor said:


> Saga of Ryzom is F2P up to Level 125.  The skill tree grows to 63 separate skills which you can bring up to Level 250.  Windows, Mac and Linux versions available.  Also on steam but the native client is the way to go.
> 
> http://devl1.ryzom.com/ryzom_installer_windows.exe
> http://devl1.ryzom.com/ryzom_installer_linux.tar.bz2
> https://ryzom.com/assets/apple.png


Hmm.. not really in the mood for a new MMO, but would give it a try...

BTW, your "Apple" link, is just a link to an apple....


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 14, 2017)

Grab a FREE copy of Company of Heroes 2 and engage in tactical combat that will define you as a military leader! — for 48 hours only!
https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 14, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Hmm.. not really in the mood for a new MMO, but would give it a try...
> 
> BTW, your "Apple" link, is just a link to an apple....



I grabbed the image instead of the link

http://devl1.ryzom.com/ryzom_installer_osx.pkg


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 18, 2017)

Grab a FREE copy of Layers of Fear and do you dare to help paint a true Masterpiece of Fear?! — for 48 hours only!
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...ayersoffear_deluxe_freegame&hmb_medium=banner


----------



## Drone (Dec 18, 2017)

So many good free games lately! Thanks!


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 18, 2017)

Yeah loveing all the good free games recently and many thanks to all of you who also post the free ones


----------



## natr0n (Dec 19, 2017)

https://www.ubisoft.com/en-gb/event/happy-playdays-2017/

3 free games
*Assassin's Creed Black Flag
Watch_Dogs
World in Conflict*


----------



## FireFox (Dec 19, 2017)

natr0n said:


> https://www.ubisoft.com/en-gb/event/happy-playdays-2017/
> 
> 3 free games
> *Assassin's Creed Black Flag
> ...



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/current-sales-bundles-giveaways.125191/post-3770609


----------



## pigulici (Dec 19, 2017)

Oxenfree is free on GOG.com for 48H


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 19, 2017)

pigulici said:


> Oxenfree is free on GOG.com for 48H


FTFY


----------



## Drone (Dec 19, 2017)

Oxenfree (just like Grim Fandango few days ago) won't add to the library right away. I dunno if it's bug or GOG is overloaded


----------



## natr0n (Dec 19, 2017)

Drone said:


> Oxenfree (just like Grim Fandango few days ago) won't add to the library right away. I dunno if it's bug or GOG is overloaded


Learn to be patient !


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 19, 2017)

animal007uk said:


> Grab a FREE copy of Layers of Fear and do you dare to help paint a true Masterpiece of Fear?! — for 48 hours only!
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...ayersoffear_deluxe_freegame&hmb_medium=banner


That's a nice free gift, for anyone getting this you should probably know the game renders at 1920x1080, no way to run higher resolutions.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 19, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> That's a nice free gift, for anyone getting this you should probably know the game renders at 1920x1080, no way to run higher resolutions.



I force my desktop to 2k using upscaling then force game to 2k and it seems to work  but that might be the only way to do it


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 19, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/368230/Kingdom_Classic/


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 27, 2017)

Anyone played this? 

https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/en-US/buy-now/battle-royale


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 27, 2017)

I have never played Warframe before but it looks really interesting, does it have a friendly tutorial and fun single player? (multiplayer games do not interest me)


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 27, 2017)

lynx29 said:


> I have never played Warframe before but it looks really interesting, does it have a friendly tutorial and fun single player? (multiplayer games do not interest me)


It does have an enjoyable tutorial, which is actually ongoing as you progress. However, In my experience, I think you'll find that most of the "boss" fights are not really feasible without assistance .


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 28, 2017)

grunt_408 said:


> Anyone played this?
> 
> https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/en-US/buy-now/battle-royale



Yes.

I take it your not a gamer, else you would have known about it. 
It's good, if you are excellent at shooters.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 28, 2017)

I was a gamer/pc enthusiast and then recently built a new pc and got interested again. My son told me about Fortnight after seeing me play PUB G. I might try it out , slowly getting better at shooters again.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 29, 2017)

You are more than fine.
No idea you are  PuBG player. The weapons are more harder/realistic in PUBBG than in Fortnite. However in Fort the problem/difficulty would be the environment / building aspect. Mostly what you see on Youtube is a full package cuz players then to show off, however you can win a round or even come close without the building part. Just keep hunting and gathering better loot, you should be fine.

The reason you will hear better things about Fort is cuz there is a more larger community of players. And this is completely normal.  There are very few battle royal games, and among those this happens to be free. If for a month PUBG would become free it will take over the entire multiplayer online gaming community.
I kinda gave up on PUBG, it gets harder and harder. I started plying it around 1 year ago...since people got much better at playing the game. It is a E-sport and it very competitive. I can't keep up.



P.S. :
Does anyone here plays Forza Horizon 3 ? The game is expensive, i wanted to buy it...but it has this Blizzard dlc, that is also 20$ ...I just wanna know wanna know your  thoughts on it


----------



## Toothless (Dec 29, 2017)

lynx29 said:


> I have never played Warframe before but it looks really interesting, does it have a friendly tutorial and fun single player? (multiplayer games do not interest me)


It moreso throws you into a grind fest of hell. You can either go solo or with friends/randoms. I usually only go with friends since randoms like to take endgame stuff on newb missions to get the highest kill count.


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 15, 2018)

Get The Red Solstice for FREE during the Humble Store Winter Sale! — for 48 hours only!
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-red-solstice?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Link&utm_campaign=National_Parks_Rebundle_Announce


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 15, 2018)

Killing Floor and Defence Alliance 2 Limited time Guess Pass  Send me a PM if you want it... you need to have a post count of at least 25 and a Steam account and the first to PM me for it!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 15, 2018)

animal007uk said:


> Get The Red Solstice for FREE during the Humble Store Winter Sale! — for 48 hours only!
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-red-solstice?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Link&utm_campaign=National_Parks_Rebundle_Announce


https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...rce=theredsolstice_freegame&hmb_medium=banner

without the facebook link


----------



## natr0n (Jan 18, 2018)

https://www.gog.com/game/carmageddon_tdr_2000

*Carmageddon TDR 2000*

FREE FOR 48 HOURS


----------



## natr0n (Jan 25, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/amnesia-collection

*Amnesia Collection*

FREE FOR 48 HOURS


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 26, 2018)

natr0n said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/amnesia-collection
> 
> *Amnesia Collection*
> 
> FREE FOR 48 HOURS




Cool!!!!!! Can't beat free. 

You're awesome @natr0n


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 26, 2018)

natr0n said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/amnesia-collection
> 
> *Amnesia Collection*
> 
> FREE FOR 48 HOURS


One of my work colleagues has texted me this morning about the same thing. There is something out there for us all. That something is Megan Fox in Transformers




On that note, Amnesia must have it's fan club.
However when will we see actual good games on the free ? DO you think we can get Witcher 2 for free ? Or any of the Assassins Creed titles ..or just any good game?
The titles that we see for free, there is a reason they ....free.

But anyways I love this thread, and greatly appreciate the people that post here, keeping us up to date with the latest.


P.S. : OHH wait I did get Ac Black Flag for free. My bad xD


----------



## arroyo (Jan 26, 2018)

Witcher 2 was for free year ago. You only needed to log into GOG 7 days in a row.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 26, 2018)

natr0n said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/amnesia-collection
> 
> *Amnesia Collection*
> 
> FREE FOR 48 HOURS



Thanks for the heads up.

Now people dont be a pussy with only play it for 10 minutes and then uninstall it and say "i want my mommy". But having diapers and clean trousers ready might be a good idea...


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 29, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> You are more than fine.
> No idea you are  PuBG player. The weapons are more harder/realistic in PUBBG than in Fortnite. However in Fort the problem/difficulty would be the environment / building aspect. Mostly what you see on Youtube is a full package cuz players then to show off, however you can win a round or even come close without the building part. Just keep hunting and gathering better loot, you should be fine.
> 
> The reason you will hear better things about Fort is cuz there is a more larger community of players. And this is completely normal.  There are very few battle royal games, and among those this happens to be free. If for a month PUBG would become free it will take over the entire multiplayer online gaming community.
> ...


I play Forza Horizon 3 which I picked up on CDkeys. It has two expansions: Hot Wheels, which is amazing and Blizzard Mountain which is driving in the snow. It looks fantastic and is one of the best arcade racers out there. The best looking game in my collection actually and you don't need to pay $60 if you shop around.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 29, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> I play Forza Horizon 3 which I picked up on CDkeys. It has two expansions: Hot Wheels, which is amazing and Blizzard Mountain which is driving in the snow. It looks fantastic and is one of the best arcade racers out there. The best looking game in my collection actually and you don't need to pay $60 if you shop around.



Be careful recommending unauthorized re-sellers of keys though, it is frowned upon here. FYI.

The biggest issue with these key sites, is they obtain keys from various sources, some of which are not legal, more than some is quite likely. None of the profits go to the developers. Some devs have even given away their game for free in response to this because it was such a huge loss there was no need. Better off waiting for a Steam or MS sale than this. Also there are many that get their games deactivated, and many that don't. So if your game gets deactivated you AND the dev are out. It really isn't worth it in that respect.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 29, 2018)

I know the base game is https://www.instant-gaming.com/en/1610-buy-key-xboxplayanywhere-forza-horizon-3-pc-xbox-one/  27
I heard only very good things about Forza. Still 27 is a lot for me. And yes you kinda need to get at least mountain expansion to enjoy the snow. What is stopping me, more than the price is that there is no story. Believe it or not, I played many NFS for the story.... yeah,story! Back then, having a few cutscenes and some moments where the boss fights got intense was kinda big. 
Forza, brings amazing ...just driving. Which most people find it enough. Might now be for me, I need a story. I don't think i can have fun just driving for the same of driving and winning the race for no reason. 
Second it's 2018. For 60 euros I can get the new one coming this year. New graphics, new cars, maybe the tesla latest models, maybe some story, maybe bigger maps. They have to improve something. 
Trust me I have stopped playing racers since NFS Rivals- the game looked very good, but horrible optimization and no story. It's been a few years, and I need another racer in my life.   Maybe Forza 4 will be the one.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 29, 2018)

Kursah said:


> Be careful recommending unauthorized re-sellers of keys though, it is frowned upon here. FYI.
> 
> The biggest issue with these key sites, is they obtain keys from various sources, some of which are not legal, more than some is quite likely. None of the profits go to the developers. Some devs have even given away their game for free in response to this because it was such a huge loss there was no need. Better off waiting for a Steam or MS sale than this. Also there are many that get their games deactivated, and many that don't. So if your game gets deactivated you AND the dev are out. It really isn't worth it in that respect.


Fair comment. However and without grinding this out, with MS' geopricing putting this particular game (and many others I imagine) at well over US$120 where I live.
Who pays $100 for a video game? I know I don't and I'm certainly not paying that to MS or any other publisher for that matter.
And no, I won't be mentioning key resellers again as we all know who they are.
Cheers


----------



## natr0n (Feb 9, 2018)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/265590/The_Red_Solstice/
Free for 48 Hours


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 9, 2018)

Wasn't that game already free a couple of weeks ago. Could have sworn I saw it somewhere.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 9, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> Wasn't that game already free a couple of weeks ago. Could have sworn I saw it somewhere.


Yep, it was. You saw it in this thread.


----------



## pigulici (Feb 13, 2018)

Launch Giveaway for Chinese New Year Sale, on gog.com. Also Gog connect have new games.


----------



## IceShroom (Feb 13, 2018)

The King of Fighters 2002 is free on gog.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 13, 2018)

IceShroom said:


> The King of Fighters 2002 is free on _https://www.gog.com/#giveaway_
> View attachment 97152


ftfy 

Btw, GoG Connect has recently Added Tropico 4 to their list of "Own it on Steam, own it here!!", grab it within the next 7 days 

current "Connect"-able games 


Spoiler



Mount & Blade

Torchlight

Tropico 4

HuniePop

Kim

Orwell

Pirates! Gold Plus

Tempest

The Sexy Brutale

Unreal Tournament GOTY


----------



## natr0n (Feb 13, 2018)

https://www.origin.com/usa/en-us/store/free-games

Dead Space


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 16, 2018)

Metal Gear Survive Open Beta Free. 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/797470/


----------



## pigulici (Feb 16, 2018)

*Dungeons II goes FREE on gog.com*


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 16, 2018)

pigulici said:


> *Dungeons II goes FREE on gog.com*


Look at you rocking with a nice find


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 23, 2018)

Cities in Motion is free on gamesessions.com right now. Remember to download game and play for 5 minuttes to keep it.

https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Gam...ions&shortcode=F6J26UfRGlx5&format=newsletter


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 1, 2018)

*FINAL FANTASY XV WINDOWS EDITION* DEMO mow available. 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/637650/FINAL_FANTASY_XV_WINDOWS_EDITION/


----------



## natr0n (Mar 1, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> *FINAL FANTASY XV WINDOWS EDITION* DEMO mow available.
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/637650/FINAL_FANTASY_XV_WINDOWS_EDITION/


http://store.steampowered.com/app/671210/FINAL_FANTASY_XV_WINDOWS_EDITION_PLAYABLE_DEMO/


----------



## Drone (Mar 10, 2018)

Twitch Prime subscribers can get *Devil May Cry 1 - HD* for free by heading to the game's Twitch page, claiming offer and installing the Twitch Desktop app.

Only 24 hours left so hurry up!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 11, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> However when will we see actual good games on the free ? DO you think we can get Witcher 2 for free ? Or any of the Assassins Creed titles ..or just any good game?
> The titles that we see for free, there is a reason they ....free.
> 
> But anyways I love this thread, and greatly appreciate the people that post here, keeping us up to date with the latest.
> ...



Watch Dogs (AAA from 2014)
The Crew (AAA from 2014)
AC III (AAA from 2012)
FC3 Blood Dragon (AAA spin off from 2012)

all those I got for free.

plus Mass Effect 2 and Dead Space


----------



## IceShroom (Mar 19, 2018)

"Dead in Barmuda" is again free on Origin.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 20, 2018)

This one's a little sideways, but for us old peoples....

https://archive.org/details/handheldhistory




Spoiler



1
007: GoldenEye (handheld)

Mar 14, 2018

Tiger Electronics
software
3
2 Player Baseball (Fonas)

Mar 16, 2018

Fonas
software
4
Alien Attack

Mar 13, 2018

Coleco
software
15
Altered Beast (Handheld)

Mar 7, 2018

Tiger Electronics (licensed from Sega)
software
7
Apollo 13 (handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Tiger Electronics
software
0
Astro Command

Mar 19, 2018

Epoch
software
2
Back to the Future (handheld)

Mar 14, 2018

Tiger Electronics
software
3
Batman (Handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Tiger Electronics
software
4
Batman Forever - Double Dose of Doom (handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Tiger Electronics
software
6
Battletoads (Handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Tiger Electronics (licensed from Rare/Tradewest)
software
1
Blades of Steel (Handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Konami
software
2
Bucky O'Hare (handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Konami
software
5
Burger Time (Bandai)

Mar 13, 2018

Bandai
software
8
Coleco Galaxian

Mar 13, 2018

Coleco
software
6
Coleco Ms. Pac-Man

Mar 13, 2018

Coleco
software
6
Contra (handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Konami
software
5
Dig Dug (Gakken)

Mar 13, 2018

Gakken
software
2
Dokodemo Dorayaki Doraemon

Mar 13, 2018

Bandai
software
5
Donkey Kong (Coleco)

Mar 13, 2018

Coleco
software
4
Double Dragon (Handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Tiger Electronics (licensed from Technos/Tradewest)
software
2
Double Dribble (Handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Konami
software
2
Dribble Away Basketball

Mar 13, 2018

Bambino
software
1
Electronic Number Muncher

Mar 14, 2018

Vtech
software
4
Frisky Tom (Bandai)

Mar 13, 2018

Bandai
software
0
Frogger (Coleco)

Mar 19, 2018

Coleco
software
6
Garfield (handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Konami
software
4
Gauntlet (Handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Tiger Electronics (licensed from Tengen)
software
3
Golden Axe (handheld)

Mar 14, 2018

Tiger Electronics
software
3
Gradius (handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Konami
software
40
Handheld: MC Hammer

Dec 27, 2017

Tiger Electronics
software
3
Heiankyo Alien (Gakken)

Mar 13, 2018

Gakken
software
4
Hook (Handheld)

Mar 16, 2018

Tiger Electronics
software
3
Judge Dredd (Handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Tiger Electronics
software
4
Karnov (Handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Tiger Electronics (licensed from Data East)
software
3
Kingman

Mar 13, 2018

Tomy
software
5
Knock-Em Out Boxing

Mar 13, 2018

Bambino
software
17
Lone Ranger (handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Konami
software
2
Machine Man

Mar 13, 2018

Bandai
software
4
Master Merlin

Mar 16, 2018

Parker Brothers
software
16
Merlin: The Electronic Wizard

Mar 16, 2018

Parker Brothers
software
4
Mortal Kombat (handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Tiger Electronics (licensed from Midway)
software
2
NFL Football (handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Konami
software
5
Nightmare Before Christmas (handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Tiger Electronics
software
4
Pac Man 2 (Entex, Red Pacman Variant)

Mar 13, 2018

Entex
software
7
Pac-Man (Coleco, Rev. 29)

Mar 13, 2018

Coleco
software
0
Pac-Man (Tomy)

Mar 19, 2018

Tomy
software
5
Packri Monster

Mar 13, 2018

Bandai
software
3
Pair Match

Mar 13, 2018

Bandai
software
6
Pengo (Bandai)

Mar 13, 2018

Bandai
software
4
Q*Bert (Parker Brothers)

Mar 13, 2018

Parker Brothers
software
0
R-Zone: Indy 500

Mar 20, 2018

Tiger Electronics
software
3
Robocop 2 (handheld)

Mar 8, 2018

Tiger Electronics
software
3
Robocop 3 (Handheld)

Mar 16, 2018

Tiger Electronics
software
4
Simon (Revision A)

Mar 16, 2018

Milton Bradley
software
2
Skeleton Warriors - The Dark Crusade (handheld)

Mar 14, 2018

Tiger Electronics
software
0
Sonic the Hedgehog (Handheld)

Mar 18, 2018

Tiger Electronics
software
0
Space Harrier II (Handheld)

Mar 19, 2018

Tiger Electronics
software
0
Space Jam (Handheld)

Mar 19, 2018

Tiger Electronics
software
0
Speak & Spell (US, 1979 Version)

Mar 19, 2018

Texas Instruments
software
3
Star Hawk (Mattel)

Mar 13, 2018

Bandai (Mattel license)
software
0
Super Double Dragon (Handheld)

Mar 19, 2018

Tiger Electronics (Licensed from Technos)
software
0
Swamp Thing (Handheld)

Mar 19, 2018

Tiger Electronics
software
0
Tamagotchi

Mar 18, 2018

Bandai
software
0
The Adventures of Bayou Billy (Handheld)

Mar 19, 2018

Konami
software
0
The Incredible Crash Dummies (Handheld)

Mar 19, 2018

Tiger Electronics
software
0
Thief in Garden

Mar 19, 2018

Tronica
software
0
Tron (Tomy)

Mar 19, 2018

Tomy
software
3
Ultraman Monster Battle

Mar 13, 2018

Bandai
software
1
Vindicators (handheld)

Mar 14, 2018

1988
software
4
World Championship Baseball

Mar 13, 2018

Mattel
software
3
Zackman

Mar 13, 2018

Bandai
software
3
Zaxxon (Bandai)

Mar 13, 2018

Bandai


----------



## natr0n (Mar 22, 2018)

F1 2015 -  FREE for a limited time!
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/f1-2015


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 26, 2018)

The Darkness II is free on humblebundle.com right now.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-darkness-ii


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 26, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> The Darkness II is free on humblebundle.com right now.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-darkness-ii


Noooice !


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 26, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Noooice !


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 26, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> The Darkness II is free on humblebundle.com right now.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-darkness-ii


beat me to it


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 26, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> To late pal. I al ready posted it  in #621


hence the edit


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 26, 2018)

AlienIsGOD said:


> hence the edit



Yeah also thats why i deleted the last message again.


----------



## natr0n (Mar 29, 2018)

*Spec Ops: The Line*


https://www.humblebundle.com/store/spec-ops-the-line


FREE for a limited time


----------



## SomeOne99h (Mar 29, 2018)

natr0n said:


> *Spec Ops: The Line*
> 
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/spec-ops-the-line
> ...


"Not available in your country"
Come on


----------



## natr0n (Mar 29, 2018)

SomeOne99h said:


> "Not available in your country"
> Come on


Use a proxy site perhaps.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Mar 29, 2018)

SomeOne99h said:


> "Not available in your country"
> Come on



I have a spare key if you still can't grab it.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Mar 29, 2018)

Oh thank you Fluffmeister. But I am still trying to get it. Let me first do my tries. THank you again


----------



## Fluffmeister (Mar 29, 2018)

SomeOne99h said:


> Oh thank you Fluffmeister. But I am still trying to get it. Let me first do my tries. THank you again



No worries, just let me know.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Mar 30, 2018)

Fluffmeister said:


> No worries, just let me know.


Thank you!
Wow. I remembered Opera  has a VPN service. I ran it and didn't see anything about VPN in the user interface. Then I went the settings, in privacy, there it is.
Went the game's link and logged in. THey didn't complain :O. It worked!

EDIT:
HAHAHAHAHAHA:
We can only sell a limited quantity of a product in your order. We have canceled your order and will not charge you. Please try again later.
If you feel this is an error, please contact our support team.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Mar 30, 2018)

SomeOne99h said:


> Thank you!
> Wow. I remembered Opera  has a VPN service. I ran it and didn't see anything about VPN in the user interface. Then I went the settings, in privacy, there it is.
> Went the game's link and logged in. THey didn't complain :O. It worked!
> 
> ...



Hehe, you're not having much luck. So do you still need a key?


----------



## SomeOne99h (Mar 30, 2018)

Never mind, I hate it already.


----------



## pigulici (Apr 5, 2018)

Crusader Kings II is free for a limited time http://store.steampowered.com/app/203770/Crusader_Kings_II/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 5, 2018)

SomeOne99h said:


> Never mind, I hate it already.


You really should take him up on his offer.  It really is one of the more mature-minded shooters around.  Highly recommend.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 17, 2018)

https://www.origin.com/usa/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house

It's a great time waster.


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 17, 2018)

I have been playing the Saga of Ryzom now for 14 years.  Not geared towards teens it's average player age is probab;y 35 or so.  Very advanced craft system has no equal and includes 63 separarte skill trees with go up to level 250.  The Freemium model allows the player to advance to level 125.  The F2P player hets a amount.  By subscribing and going to P2P (about $10 a month), you gain access to an additional 3 "packers" (storage animals) and you can purchase an apartment.  Contains multiple factions including the neutral Rangers, and is available for Windows, Mac and Linux versions in many languages.  Also can be played via Steam, but the native client is more trouble free.

https://ryzom.com/

The latest version uses typical game install prootocols where files are stored all over the place including user directories.  I prefer the single folder install which puts all files in a  single folder which can be copied to a thumb drive DVD or whatever.

https://sourceforge.net/projects/ryzom/files/installer/

With this method:

1.  Download the live client for the OSof your choice
2.  Download the live data files for the OS and compression utility of your choice
3.  Extractl the client into say X:\Ryzom
4.  Extract the data folder into  X:\Ryzom so that your subfolders look like this


http://imgur.com/1FteNrt

5. Create an account on https://ryzom.com/


----------



## Kursah (Apr 17, 2018)

Any of you RTS fans out there that like games in the vein of Total Annihilation and Supreme Commander may have heard of the Spring engine, which initially started life with a goal of bringing TA fully 3D to experience. It has since gone many directions and different free games, but Zero-K is one I've been watching and playing a little of for years. Now it seems they're ready to go big time with Steam. There's SP skirmishes and campaign missions, which is great for someone like me that doesn't MP much. There's tons of MP as anyone familiar with SpringRTS should know, it has only gotten better.

The game launches on Steam in just over a week. http://store.steampowered.com/app/334920/ZeroK/


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 17, 2018)

Dang I missed spec ops? I heard it’s not your everyday shooter.

Who can miss out on Peggle though


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 19, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...018_homepage_satellitereign&hmb_medium=banner


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 20, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...018_homepage_satellitereign&hmb_medium=banner


I'm not into strategy games, but I played this for an hour and I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 20, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'm not into strategy games, but I played this for an hour and I'm liking it so far.


I backed that one, had a good bit of fun with it


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 20, 2018)

http://www.nextpowerup.com/articles/satellite-reign-review/


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 20, 2018)

The Witcher Extended Edition is free on GOG. You can claim it after signing up for gog newsletter and adding the gwent game into your library (free).

https://www.gog.com/gwent-welcome-bonus

You gotta have the gwent game installed and in your library. If you do, then click my link and witcher ee will be added to your library for free.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 22, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/232050/Eador_Masters_of_the_Broken_World/


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 22, 2018)

Pretty "killer" for a free game(pun fully intended ).


<< Click it!


----------



## basco (Apr 26, 2018)

free weekend:
Day of Infamy

https://steamcommunity.com/games/447820/announcements/detail/2631667440883180965


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 26, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'm not into strategy games, but I played this for an hour and I'm liking it so far.



Its pretty cool yes, too bad about its performance and memory leak. The longer you play, the lower your FPS will go  I used to reload my save every two hours to keep it manageable. Hardware doesn't make much of a difference either.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 26, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Its pretty cool yes, too bad about its performance and memory leak. The longer you play, the lower your FPS will go  I used to reload my save every two hours to keep it manageable. Hardware doesn't make much of a difference either.


Yup. Sadly, I do notice piss poor performance over time. I found that alt-tabbing helps.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 26, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Yup. Sadly, I do notice piss poor performance over time. I found that alt-tabbing helps.



When I binge-played this, after 3-4 hours I would be looking at 20-25 FPS  Down from 60... even on this rig. But yeah, really cool game, some advice, explore the city as much as you can as early as you can, get all the ATM's so you get a constant cash flow and can quickly research the cool stuff  Otherwise you'll burn up the missions before you get there.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 26, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> explore the city as much as you can as early as you can, get all the ATM's so you get a constant cash flow and can quickly research the cool stuff


That's all I do !


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 29, 2018)

F1 2015 free on Steam 

The Reviews:

_"F1 2015 doesn't have many of the features and game modes that we've seen over the years, and this feels disappointing given delays during development, but it gives a solid basis for future growth. With lush visuals, tight car handling, good racing and a sprinkling of fresh ideas, this is exactly the fresh start that Codemasters needed."
7 / 10 - TheSixthAxis
"The best on the track but the weakest everywhere else, F1 2015 is an inconsistent lapper."
61 / 100 - PC Gamer
"Codemasters continues to mix thrilling driving with a distinct lack of ways to race, resulting in a disappointing new-gen debut for Formula One."
6 / 10 - __VideoGamer_

The Hype:

_Race like a champion in F1 2015 - get closer than ever before to the experience of racing in the world’s most glamorous, exciting and prestigious motorsport. F1 2015 puts you in the heart of the action with a stunning new game engine that recreates the blisteringly fast and highly responsive racing cars of FORMULA ONE™ and features all-new ‘broadcast presentation’ that immerses you in the unique race day atmosphere. F1 2015 is the official videogame of the 2015 FIA FORMULA ONE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP™ and also features fully playable 2014 FIA FORMULA ONE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP™ bonus content. Compete as your favourite FORMULA ONE star in the new Championship Season and push yourself to the limit in the challenging Pro Season mode. Hone your skills in the new Online Practice Session, and then challenge your friends and racing rivals from across the world in Online Multiplayer. 

•*A STUNNING NEW GAME ENGINE* – A brand new game engine, built from the ground up for the latest consoles and PCs allows players to experience FORMULA 1™ in unprecedented detail.

•*THE MOST RELEVANT FORMULA 1 GAME YET* – An earlier release in the racing calendar and with free digital updates set to keep the game up to date with the sport during the season, F1 2015 brings fans the most relevant FORMULA 1 videogame ever.

•*THE MOST INCLUSIVE F1 RACING EXPERIENCE EVER* – Featuring a naturally authentic purely physics-based handling model with enhancements and additions in over 20 areas, F1 2015 is designed to be player inclusive for both seasoned players and those new to the series.

•*NEW GAME MODES* – Immerse yourself in the new Championship Season, test yourself to the limits in Pro Season or use the new Online Practice Session to hone your skills before taking on rivals across the world in Online Multiplayer.

•*BONUS CONTENT* – Look back at last year’s exciting season and enjoy a fully playable 2014 FIA FORMULA ONE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP™ as bonus game content. _


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 29, 2018)

It's been free for quite some time.


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 29, 2018)

it says its $39.99


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 29, 2018)

It was free on humble bundle for 2 days in march.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 29, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> it says its $39.99



Yep, that is also what I'm seeing.


----------



## ShurikN (Apr 29, 2018)

The giveaway for F1 2015 ended like a week ago... maybe even more


----------



## droopyRO (Apr 29, 2018)

I activated mine on Steam, Friday.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 30, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> The giveaway for F1 2015 ended like a week ago... maybe even more


Nope. it was free until sometime MidMorning Sunday, when I went to check previous prices. Sorry to those that missed it 

Another one 

Most of you know about Gwent, which you can play for free here. For an unknown limited time, add Gwent to your library, and get a free keg card and the original Witcher: Enhanced Edition for signing up with the GoG newsletter here.
Simply sign up for a free GoG account, and add Gwent to your library thru the 1st link. Then, go to the 2nd link, and get a free card for your game, and also add Witcher: EE to your account   Enjoy!


----------



## natr0n (May 3, 2018)

https://www.gamesessions.com/en/Game/Grid

Play the game for 5 minutes to activate and keep on GameSessions forever.

Activate the game before 5/31/2018 (10AM UTC).

I haven't tried out gamesessions, but this is a great Racing game.


----------



## natr0n (May 9, 2018)

2 FREE GAMES TODAY...ENJOY
https://store.steampowered.com/app/15700/Oddworld_Abes_Oddysee/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/270550/Yet_Another_Zombie_Defense/


----------



## natr0n (May 10, 2018)

*The Flame In The Flood*









https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-flame-in-the-flood

FREE


----------



## natr0n (May 12, 2018)

Stories: The Path of Destinies








https://store.steampowered.com/app/439190/Stories_The_Path_of_Destinies/

FREE


----------



## natr0n (May 17, 2018)

*Galactic Civilizations II: Ultimate Edition*








https://www.humblebundle.com/store/galactic-civilizations-ii-ultimate-edition
FREE for a limited time!


----------



## Ahhzz (May 18, 2018)

Rainbow 6 Siege Free this weekend on steam.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/359550/Tom_Clancys_Rainbow_Six_Siege/

Also, Gal Civ 2 free from Humble Bundle, for anyone that doesn't have it yet. 

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/galactic-civilizations-ii-ultimate-edition


----------



## natr0n (May 19, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove

4 DRM-free games direct download. Free until 6/1

knight club








hitch hiker








quiet city








uurnog


----------



## slyky13 (May 20, 2018)

*                                      Prismata*

                                  Free until Monday May 21st 10AM PDT


----------



## natr0n (May 22, 2018)

Unreal Gold - steam and or gog




https://store.steampowered.com/app/13250/Unreal_Gold/

https://www.gog.com/game/unreal_gold


----------



## natr0n (May 23, 2018)

*Raiders of the Broken Planet*









FREE GAME WITH 3 FREE DLC - ONLY 48 HOURS FOR THE DLC

https://store.steampowered.com/app/436180/Raiders_of_the_Broken_Planet/


----------



## natr0n (May 24, 2018)

*Hacknet *

Free for 24 hours You also get OST included good electronic music








https://www.humblebundle.com/store/hacknet-deluxe
_________________________________________________________________________
*Guns of Icarus Alliance*

Free copy end in 4 days








https://store.steampowered.com/app/608800/Guns_of_Icarus_Alliance/


----------



## Vayra86 (May 25, 2018)

Now on a free giveaway on Steam (!) until 27 May

GalCiv 2 Ultimate

https://store.steampowered.com/app/202200/Galactic_Civilizations_II_Ultimate_Edition/?snr=1_4_4__100


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 28, 2018)

Marie's Room
In the vein of Gone Home, or Life is Strange, or the incomparably good What Remains of Edith Finch is this FREE gem on Steam. Yeah, you click stuff, and it's memories.  But it's a story, and a damned good one at that!  With a twist I didn't see coming.  Tragic tale.  Oh, and there is no reason to not to play it. It takes an hour, and it is *FREE*.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 1, 2018)

Free weekend of Rising Storm 2 Vietnam,Train Simulator and Kabouce.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 1, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Marie's Room
> In the vein of Gone Home, or Life is Strange, or the incomparably good What Remains of Edith Finch is this FREE gem on Steam. Yeah, you click stuff, and it's memories.  But it's a story, and a damned good one at that!  With a twist I didn't see coming.  Tragic tale.  Oh, and there is no reason to not to play it. It takes an hour, and it is *FREE*.



Played it and was nice. Had problems with the resolution. Mouse clicks did not hit the spot i clicked on and only after minutes of trying to click to change resolution to 1080p the mouse clicks started working properly


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 2, 2018)

Laurijan said:


> Played it and was nice. Had problems with the resolution. Mouse clicks did not hit the spot i clicked on and only after minutes of trying to click to change resolution to 1080p the mouse clicks started working properly



So once you got it to 1080p it worked properly?


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 2, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> So once you got it to 1080p it worked properly?



Yeah i changed resolution and then it worked.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 2, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Marie's Room
> In the vein of Gone Home, or Life is Strange, or the incomparably good What Remains of Edith Finch is this FREE gem on Steam. Yeah, you click stuff, and it's memories.  But it's a story, and a damned good one at that!  With a twist I didn't see coming.  Tragic tale.  Oh, and there is no reason to not to play it. It takes an hour, and it is *FREE*.


Nice find. It looks interesting but I have no clue what I’m doing.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 2, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> Nice find. It looks interesting but I have no clue what I’m doing.


Just explore the room and click on everything.  Each thing will reveal more and more whay you are there through spoken thoughts or memories.  This fills the journal up, which is more detailed.


----------



## pigulici (Jun 4, 2018)

Free game(s) from #SummerGaming Sale , from gog.com.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 4, 2018)

pigulici said:


> Free game(s) from #SummerGaming Sale , from gog.com.


Dropped in to post it up 

https://www.gog.com/game/xenonauts

Hopefully noone minds, I don't think this is an issue, but if you have Amazon Prime, don't forget your free Twitch Games for June:  


Spoiler



*1. Treadnauts* 
Who said tanks aren't graceful pieces of engine-wielding machinery? _Treadnauts_ is a competitive arena battle where you execute tricks on and off the ground to strike your opponents. Features include:


Four playable zones with mechanics and physics objects
Online multiplayer for solo pilots or duos
Single-player Target Test mode with medals and global leaderboards
A dynamic soundtrack by King Felix that differs each time



*2. Tumblestone* 
If you need something spicier than the morning word jumble, _Tumblestone_ is the first original action-puzzle game where you, friends and a Nightmare bot solve progressively more difficult and creative puzzles. Features include:


Competitive multiplayer
Local multiplayer: up to four players on a single computer
Story mode: The 40+ hour story campaign will test your puzzle-solving prowess
Three different Arcade modes including Marathon, Infinipuzzle and Heartbeat



*3. Banner Saga I* 
Get ready for an epic role-playing Viking saga. You dictate your own narrative — every decision you make will change your journey until the very end. Features include:


Over 25 playable characters from two different races: human and varl, the horned giants
Strategic combat with permanent consequences
Beautifully hand-drawn scenes
Accompanied by a score from Grammy-nominated composer Austin Wintory



*4. Banner Saga II* 
Continue on the Viking quest of a lifetime in the sequel to _Banner Saga_, where your fate changes with every action you take. Features include:


A new race called the "horseborn," joining humans and the horned giants (varls)
A brand new score composed by Austin Wintory



*5. High Hell* 
Torch brainwashed busters, bring down corporate effigies and show the cartel who is boss like you invented the word "bad guy" in _High Hell_. Features include:


Addictive shooter-up, with 20 levels of offbeat and dramatically colorful weirdness by the developer who made _Heavy Bullets_
Soundtrack by Doseone



*6. STRAFE* 
Roguelike first-person shooter with deranged rooms, crazed enemies, clutch power ups, monster closets and secrets all over. Features include:


30+ insane weapons
20+ blood-thirsty enemies


----------



## natr0n (Jun 6, 2018)

Totally Accurate Battlegrounds








https://store.steampowered.com/app/823130/Totally_Accurate_Battlegrounds/
*Free forever if you get the game in the first 100 hours!*

A funny pubg clone


Played a bit in the test range this is mad fun. Online nothing yet as game is brand new.


----------



## natr0n (Jun 7, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/334210/Fortified/
Free Until June 8 at 11am Pacific. Add the game to your account now and keep it forever!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 7, 2018)

Not _specifically_ free, since you must own them on Steam, but for those of use who prefer GOG, they've updated with some new ones recently in GOG Connect. I added Banished and Starpoint Gemini 2 for mine   Enjoy!!


Banished

Jotun: Valhalla Edition

Starpoint Gemini 2

Amnesia: A Machine For Pigs

FTL: Advanced Edition

Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number

Kingdom: New Lands

Legend of Grimrock

Prison Architect

Psychonauts

Tempest

Banner Saga


----------



## natr0n (Jun 8, 2018)

*MX VS ATV REFLEX*
*Play 5 mins game is yours*

https://www.gamesessions.com/en/Game/MXvsATVReflex


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 8, 2018)

One of the worst games(if not THE worst game) I've ever had the displeasure of playing. I paid $1.99 for it on Steam about 4 years ago. Still felt like I got MASSIVELY ripped off.  

Totally would have got a refund, if they'd been doing that back then. Can't complain if it's free though! Well...you can...but you're pretty stupid if you do.


----------



## basco (Jun 8, 2018)

i dont know if your talking bout mx vs atv mr.genius but your comment is the first i rated -1.
completeley unnecessary calling someone stupid over a free game??

if ya like bikes this has still the best riding feeling of the series for a lot of people.
i have this from the beginning and still play from time to time.


----------



## ShurikN (Jun 8, 2018)

basco said:


> i dont know if your talking bout mx vs atv mr.genius but your comment is the first i rated -1.
> completeley unnecessary calling someone stupid over a free game??


He said it's stupid if you complain about a free game, he didn't call out anyone directly.


----------



## basco (Jun 9, 2018)

thanks for clearing that up shurikn!

and sorry mr.genius for my wrong accusations- turned that -1 away.


----------



## natr0n (Jun 11, 2018)

*Quake Champions *








https://store.steampowered.com/app/611500/Quake_Champions/
FREE - Offer ends June 18th at 10AM Pacific Time
_______________________________
*Ziggurat*








https://www.gog.com/game/ziggurat
Free


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 12, 2018)

For Honor starter edition is free on Uplay.







https://forhonor.ubisoft.com/game/e....aspx?c=tcm:154-327176-16&ct=tcm:154-76770-32


----------



## flmatter (Jun 12, 2018)

Ziggurat  free at gog.com    dang  @natr0n   beat to that one ......   oh well let it echo ......   thx Natron


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 12, 2018)

Quake Champions is actually pretty nice. Maybe because I'm pretty good lol and it just feels like I'm playing against total beginners or easy bots. Not sure which is it lol. I always have around 25 kills in 10 minute matches with like only 2-3 deaths. Good thing is that hit registration isn't absolute garbage like in Quake Live. Even unlocked some extra stuff just by playing.


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 13, 2018)

*Honor Starter Edition*

https://free.ubisoft.com/promotions/for_honor/26/


----------



## IceScreamer (Jun 13, 2018)

Layers of Fear, free on Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/391720/Layers_of_Fear/


----------



## natr0n (Jun 16, 2018)

Cuisine Royale
https://store.steampowered.com/app/884660/Cuisine_Royale/
another pubg clone free to keep while on early access
enjoy heathens


----------



## natr0n (Jun 20, 2018)

Swords and Soldiers HD
Swords & Soldiers is a side-scrolling strategy game
https://store.steampowered.com/app/63500/Swords_and_Soldiers_HD/
Free for 24 hours


----------



## natr0n (Jun 21, 2018)

*Shadowrun Returns Deluxe*
*







*https://www.humblebundle.com/store/shadowrun-returns-deluxe
*Free 48 Hours ONLY*


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 22, 2018)

Does any one remember *Richard Burns Rally* also known as *RBR*? well it was the best rally game of all times and the Developer has abandoned the game and can be found here for free. the link is with in this thread and the the dots in the address are spelled out instead of the symbol.... https://steamcommunity.com/groups/richardburnsrallypc/discussions/0/451848854987213268/

And all mods (cars and Tracks) here http://forum.rallyesim.fr/viewforum.php?f=62&sid=c93177b7a526776535d1a634431a3b65







EDIT: this game has been kept alive by community modders around the planet!
EDIT2: I will say some of the mods of cars and tracks are  beta at best but many are pretty much perfect too......I do have this and it works wonderfully !


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Jun 23, 2018)

Just discovered this nice thread


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 26, 2018)

Totally Free game from DontKnod, the studio behind Vampyr and Life is Strange, and set in the Life is Strange universe, The Awesome Adventures of Captain Spirit, available on Steam!

I'll try it as soon as I finish Prey, but it's already installed.  It looks like they still know how to tug at heart strings.


----------



## Vario (Jun 28, 2018)

I have been playing this game called *Valheim*.  It is free alpha right now before the developer releases it for sale on steam later this year.  Here is a link and some of the screenshots.  It is a viking themed survival game with procedurally generated worlds.  The PVM is fairly difficult and I think the graphics are enjoyable to look at.  I was having a lot of fun with my friends playing this.  Kind of like a Viking version of The Forest, with a PVM focus.  The game is pretty early in development but it plays quite well.  Check it out here:
https://dvoidis.itch.io/valheim


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 13, 2018)

Hacknet is free on steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/365450/Hacknet/

Free Giveaway ending 7/14 at 10 AM Pacific Time


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 19, 2018)

Hitman episode 3 will be free tomorrow for a limited time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018827595830312960


----------



## chaosmassive (Jul 26, 2018)

Guns of Icarus Alliance
snag it

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/guns-of-icarus-alliance?hmb_source=search_bar


----------



## natr0n (Aug 3, 2018)

http://shoryuken.com/2018/08/02/str...ree-to-play-on-steam-during-evo-2018-weekend/


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 3, 2018)

Absolver free for the weekend on steam


----------



## kastriot (Aug 3, 2018)

Free for weekend it's not free because you can't keep it so it's basically useless, but it's analogy when drug diler gives you free round 1st time and then you get hooked.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 3, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Hitman episode 3 will be free tomorrow for a limited time.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018827595830312960



Ooh that map... pain in the @ss ! Inb4 wandering around aimlessly trying to find some way in 



kastriot said:


> Free for weekend it's not free because you can't keep it so it's basically useless, but it's analogy when drug diler gives you free round 1st time and then you get hooked.



Why? You can binge play for 48 hours and finish 90% of games in that time. In some twisted way you've actually made money then


----------



## Kursah (Aug 3, 2018)

Posted about this in the strategy forum, any C&C Tiberian Sun and OpenRA fans, Shattered Paradise has been released. It is a mod on OpenRA that brings TS to it with some tweaks to the TS forumula, some QoL changes, and OpenRA-style gameplay and inspired UI. 

It is actually pretty cool, the effects and lighting are of course improved over vanilla TS. I do warn that the gameplay is different, so if you're used to OpenRA, you know what to expect here. If you're looking for a pure vanilla TS experience, you might check out CNCNet.org's version instead. Even so, I strongly suggest folks try out what is currently available with the newly released Shattered Paradise. Yes it is in an alpha state, but it is a pretty fun experience overall that I suggest anyone that is into RTS and C&C-series games gives a go!

https://www.moddb.com/mods/shattered-paradise


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 6, 2018)

play for 5 minutes and it is free to keep

https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Game/OperationFlashpointDragonRising?






Activate the game before   9/5/2018  (10AM UTC).


----------



## kastriot (Aug 6, 2018)

Activated game but max supported resolution is 1280x1024 so i deleted it, btw i tested this game in 2009 and it was big disappointment in comparision with old version i played looong time ago with P3 @1GHz  but thanks for info anyway.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 6, 2018)

kastriot said:


> Activated game but max supported resolution is 1280x1024 so i deleted it, btw i tested this game in 2009 and it was big disappointment in comparision with old version i played looong time ago with P3 @1GHz  but thanks for info anyway.


Are you referring to OF: Dragon Rising?  If so, it plays just fine at 1920x1080.


----------



## Readlight (Aug 6, 2018)

i hope it works from portable hard disk to offline pc. When this game was new i had no good card and it ran slow. still my card haw more TFLOPS than SONY PS4 shitbooxs.
Its Codemasters should be great.


----------



## Readlight (Aug 7, 2018)

Can not connect to the server, nothing works lie, scam, some kind of malware who collects info.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 7, 2018)

Readlight said:


> Can not connect to the server, nothing works lie, scam, some kind of malware who collects info.



Not sure what you're talking about, but it sounds like you need to start a new thread dedicated to getting help with an issue and providing more details in that new topic.


----------



## natr0n (Aug 13, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/222880/Insurgency/
Free for 48 hours! Add it to your account now and keep it forever.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 15, 2018)

Free for one week only, Deathgarden


----------



## natr0n (Aug 16, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/orwell

Free for 24 hours.


----------



## natr0n (Aug 22, 2018)

*For Honor - Starter Edition*

https://store.steampowered.com/app/304390/FOR_HONOR/

Get the Starter Edition - Free for a Limited Time


----------



## IceScreamer (Aug 30, 2018)

Warhammer 40k Space Marine free on HumbleBundle.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/..._layout_index_1_layout_type_twos_tile_index_2


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 30, 2018)

IceScreamer said:


> Warhammer 40k Space Marine free on HumbleBundle.
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/..._layout_index_1_layout_type_twos_tile_index_2


ARGH! i already have it (boxed) bought it aeons ago ... oh well ... might do like i did with FC:BD ... get it in double ... 

since i managed to register the 1st one on the wrong steam account and well, shared library can yield some odd result sometime


----------



## Frick (Aug 30, 2018)

Ingnomia is out on Steam ... very early alpha. It's a freeware remake of Gnomoria, which aimed to be Dwarf Fortress with some graphics and a better UI but was abandoned by the developer, though some people have +1000h in it so I assume it's good enough...

Anyway, Ingnomia is the freeware version.


----------



## IceScreamer (Aug 30, 2018)

Frick said:


> Ingnomia is out on Steam ... very early alpha. It's a freeware remake of Gnomoria, which aimed to be Dwarf Fortress with some graphics and a better UI but was abandoned by the developer, though some people have +1000h in it so I assume it's good enough...
> 
> Anyway, Ingnomia is the freeware version.


Always wanted to try Dwarf Fortress but felt intimidated by the graphics and the stories, this should be right up my alley.


----------



## natr0n (Aug 30, 2018)

*Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine  - FREE*

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/warhammer-40000-space-marine

Limited Time Offer Ends September 1 at 10 a.m. Pacific time


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 30, 2018)

Warhammer 40k Space Marine for free 

Free until Sept 1 at midnight


----------



## Toothless (Aug 30, 2018)

natr0n said:


> *Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine  - FREE*
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/warhammer-40000-space-marine
> 
> Limited Time Offer Ends September 1 at 10 a.m. Pacific time





Ahhzz said:


> Warhammer 40k Space Marine for free
> 
> Free until Sept 1 at midnight


Good job.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 30, 2018)

Toothless said:


> Good job.


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/free-games-thread.113782/page-29#post-3895078

  Apparently a lot of people are excited about it!  @IceScreamer got it 4 hours ago.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 31, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/free-games-thread.113782/page-29#post-3895078
> 
> Apparently a lot of people are excited about it!  @IceScreamer got it 4 hours ago.


ooops!!! sorry, missed that


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 31, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> ooops!!! sorry, missed that


No harm! I tried to make a joke of it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 5, 2018)

Wolfenstein 3D VR is free

https://further-beyond.itch.io/wolf3dvr


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 5, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Wolfenstein 3D VR is free
> 
> https://further-beyond.itch.io/wolf3dvr



I don't have VR, but that looks kind of cool.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 6, 2018)

OVERLORD 2
https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Game/overlord2
Play the game for 5 minutes to activate and keep on GameSessions forever.

Activate the game before   10/3/2018  (10AM UTC).


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 11, 2018)

Battlefield 1 premium pass is free now for about a week


----------



## natr0n (Sep 14, 2018)

9 FREE GAMES UNTIL 9/16
DIRECT DOWNLOADS - DRM FREE
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove


----------



## Drone (Sep 22, 2018)

Bio Menace and Shadow Warrior Classic complete free on GOG

https://www.gog.com/game/bio_menace?pp=3c6f432e391069cd8aedf254af50a3497489ec17

https://www.gog.com/game/shadow_warrior_complete?pp=3c6f432e391069cd8aedf254af50a3497489ec17


----------



## natr0n (Sep 24, 2018)

NaissanceE is an obscure and magical first person exploration game, a philosophical trip and an artistic experience. The adventure takes place in a primitive mysterious structure and the game mainly consists to explore and feel the deep and strong ambiance of this atemporal world.                            

https://store.steampowered.com/app/265690/NaissanceE/

Now Free to Play


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 24, 2018)

this looks genuinely interesting.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 26, 2018)

It seems like EA made a last effort to bring BF1 premium pass back for free for a short time once more.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 26, 2018)

Take it,I did and I like it.the russian maps are great.The game looks great,runs great even on my crap internet and is to take for peanuts with a premium pass.If you don't have it and want to pay for BF5 instead you crazy.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 4, 2018)

2 free games

https://store.steampowered.com/app/491950/Orwell_Keeping_an_Eye_On_You/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/402390/Hyperdrive_Massacre/


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 4, 2018)

https://www.gog.com/game/shadow_warrior_2

whatever you're playing atm,just stop and get this.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 4, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> https://www.gog.com/game/shadow_warrior_2
> 
> whatever you're playing atm,just stop and get this.


Already played twice.  They added a good bit of dlc content to the original too.  Lots of fun!


----------



## natr0n (Oct 10, 2018)

Evolvation is a class based and fast paced multiplayer arena space flying shooter with multiple game modes which can be played solo and team-based. 
Classes are: Highspeed, Fighter, Stealth, Support and Tank. Each class has its own special ability which provides a dynamic gameplay.   

https://store.steampowered.com/app/510840/Evolvation/


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 10, 2018)

DAOC on the phoenix server is free, no pay to play or monthly payment 100% totally free to play


----------



## natr0n (Oct 20, 2018)

Play the game for 5 minutes to activate and keep on GameSessions forever.
https://www.gamesessions.com/en/Game/ZombieArmyTrilogy


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 20, 2018)

natr0n said:


> Play the game for 5 minutes to activate and keep on GameSessions forever.
> https://www.gamesessions.com/en/Game/ZombieArmyTrilogy



Way slow ass download though!!!!!
I'd imagine their servers are getting slammed with downloads.

Don't know if anyone else is having this issue, but I have no sound using USB headsets. I've tried two different sets and nothing! 
Running Windows 10


----------



## natr0n (Oct 20, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Way slow ass download though!!!!!
> I'd imagine their servers are getting slammed with downloads.
> 
> Don't know if anyone else is having this issue, but I have no sound using USB headsets. I've tried two different sets and nothing!
> Running Windows 10



Double click the speaker icon, then click speakers under device make sure headset is primary.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 21, 2018)

natr0n said:


> Double click the speaker icon, then click speakers under device make sure headset is primary.



Yep, already done all of that. The little intro video for GameSessions has sound but as soon as it goes to the game frontend I loose all sound. 
I guess I'll try a pair of speakers and see if it is the USB headsets or an issue with the game download.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 25, 2018)

Metro 2033 free for 24 hrs on Steam

https://store.steampowered.com/app/43110/Metro_2033/


----------



## Readlight (Oct 25, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Metro 2033 free for 24 hrs on Steam
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/43110/Metro_2033/


Thank you for sharing this game.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 26, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/638070/Murderous_Pursuits/

Free to keep forever until Monday October 29th 10AM PDT


----------



## 8bitgamer757 (Oct 27, 2018)

IDK if anyone has mentioned yet but AssaultCube is a free game on Linux MacOS and Windows 

https://assault.cubers.net/


----------



## natr0n (Oct 27, 2018)

8bitgamer757 said:


> IDK if anyone has mentioned yet but AssaultCube is a free game on Linux MacOS and Windows
> 
> https://assault.cubers.net/



Here is part 2 as well. I install this every time I wanna check out latest linux once in a while.
http://sauerbraten.org/


----------



## JovHinner123 (Oct 28, 2018)

natr0n said:


> https://store.steampowered.com/app/638070/Murderous_Pursuits/
> 
> Free to keep forever until Monday October 29th 10AM PDT



Nice! Thank for this!


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 2, 2018)

Destiny 2 free forever if you download it between now and Nov 18 from Blizzard's Battlenet.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 2, 2018)

hmm, blizzard wants secondary logon to be enabled, and network shares to install battlenet. Weird.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 2, 2018)

I played the free version which let you advance to lvl 7 or 8 iirc, was good.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Nov 2, 2018)

Wow a 1050 2GB is the minimum requirement. Ouch


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 2, 2018)

battle.net is such a pain in the ass to install. it's a 4.5mb download but always takes me 10 tries to actually complete, it hangs. I did it tho, whew.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Nov 2, 2018)

Destiny 2...80GB download.  Wow!  I hesitated...but end in the end.  Downloading now...I'd like to try it.

I hope it finishes downloading before the 18th....

Thanks for the heads up Ahhzz!

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## pigulici (Nov 2, 2018)

free 
*JILL OF THE JUNGLE: THE COMPLETE TRILOGY*
on gog.com

https://www.gog.com/news/release_jill_of_the_jungle_the_complete_trilogy


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 3, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> hmm, blizzard wants secondary logon to be enabled, and network shares to install battlenet. Weird.


Just saying...
You've been an awfully helpful new member.
Welcome.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 3, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> Destiny 2...80GB download.  Wow!  I hesitated...but end in the end.  Downloading now...I'd like to try it.
> 
> I hope it finishes downloading before the 18th....
> 
> ...


and a very slow one. it only dowloaded 9gb throughout the whole night. The servers must be overloaded.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Nov 3, 2018)

Do you need it fully download to claim it?


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 3, 2018)

I think you just need to claim it in Battle.net, and it's yours.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 3, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> I think you just need to claim it in Battle.net, and it's yours.


Yep it's in the "gifts" section


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 7, 2018)

pubg free for xbox

https://www.microsoft.com/pl-pl/p/p...time/c4ff5wjxxq2m?activetab=pivot:overviewtab


----------



## flmatter (Nov 7, 2018)

@cucker tarlson   thanks   my daughter and her friends likes this style of games, fortenight etc....


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 8, 2018)

pes 2019 free for xbox for a limited time

https://www.microsoft.com/pl-pl/p/p...32xke1z1hir2i1e00&activetab=pivot:overviewtab


----------



## natr0n (Nov 9, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/fractured-lands

Attention! We have run out of Steam keys for Fractured Lands, but more are on their way! As soon as we receive more Steam keys, we will add them to your download page. Sorry about the delay! 


Looks decent though.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 9, 2018)

natr0n said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/fractured-lands
> 
> Attention! We have run out of Steam keys for Fractured Lands, but more are on their way! As soon as we receive more Steam keys, we will add them to your download page. Sorry about the delay!
> 
> ...


That looks pretty cool. RAGE/Mad Max Vibe. Definitely gonna jump if and whe they get more keys


----------



## pigulici (Nov 9, 2018)

Not a game per se, but: the Video Game Show - The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt concert for free!  on gog.com , more details here :
https://www.gog.com/news/giveaway_the_witcher_3_concert_games_made_in_poland_up_to_90


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 10, 2018)

This is abandoware, and free to download. I think it was made for windows xp, so may need some workarounds to get it working on 10. It's called Netstorm - Island's at war and gave me a lot of hours of fun. There is also a multiplayer component builtin. I think it's a great game for kids.


----------



## Frick (Nov 10, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> This is abandoware, and free to download. I think it was made for windows xp, so may need some workarounds to get it working on 10. It's called Netstorm - Island's at war and gave me a lot of hours of fun. There is also a multiplayer component builtin. I think it's a great game for kids.



Good god man I have that on CD. 

It is a gem for sure. It's an odd game, and I always sucked at it. I've tried it a bunch of times over the years but I never got further than a few levels in the campaign. I wish I was better at it though, and that there were more games in the same world; the ambiance and feel is absolutely great. Yeesshh master...


----------



## Drone (Nov 10, 2018)

Alienware gives away GRIDD Retroenhanced Kartridge (>5k keys left)

Just login with Alienware account and get it for free

https://eu.alienwarearena.com/ucf/s...idd-retroenhanced-kartridge-game-key-giveaway


GameSessions gives away F1 2015 Giveaway and Zombie Army Trilogy
Just login with your account download/play for 5 mins and keep it forever.

http://blog.gamesessions.com/f1-2015-giveaway/
http://blog.gamesessions.com/zombie-army-trilogy-giveaway/

As always I ain't gonna sign up an account for that so I'll pass


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 10, 2018)

Drone said:


> Alienware gives away GRIDD Retroenhanced Kartridge (>5k keys left)
> 
> Just login with Alienware account and get it for free
> 
> ...


Kinda like gridd style (i bought "Distance" on steam when it was on early access )... kinda hate Alienware... but hey! free game ...

for the 2 other ... dunno ... mmmhh maybe ZAT ... never enough FPS to "kill" time ...



yep definitely like Gridd style ... get a good old feeling for me, (tho another platform "a la" STEAM/GALAXY/ORIGIN/WHATEVER is a bit of a pain  )

oh gamesession is not worse than i thought ... 

fast download, not much of a hassle as if installing a solo game, 5 minutes and fully activated for solo play and option to get a STEAM key if wanting it on STEAM for MP ... since i am not really a MP player for these kind of game, it's kinda wellcomed


----------



## aliovalio (Nov 14, 2018)

Starcraft 2 i guess
Now Runescape is available on phone


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 14, 2018)

aliovalio said:


> Starcraft 2 i guess
> Now Runescape is available on phone


Saw that, really looks bad. There are much better looking and playing action/adventure/rpg title available on mobile.


----------



## aliovalio (Nov 15, 2018)

Runescape I told like a joke  but I know few friends who are actually playing it


----------



## natr0n (Nov 15, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/sins-of-a-solar-empire-rebellion
Limited Time Offer Ends November 18 at 10 a.m. Pacific time


----------



## natr0n (Nov 22, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/outcast-second-contact
Limited Time Offer Ends November 24 at 10 a.m. Pacific time

...Happy Thanksgiving...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2018)

natr0n said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/outcast-second-contact
> Limited Time Offer Ends November 24 at 10 a.m. Pacific time
> 
> ...Happy Thanksgiving...


Can verify this is a thing. Currently downloading. However, it's not quite free as you have to subscribe to HumbleBundle's newsletter.. Hardly an earth shattering price. Still, badass game for almost free. Killer deal!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 5, 2018)

sniper elite III free on gamesessions

https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Game/SniperElite3


----------



## tvamos (Dec 6, 2018)

Company Of Heroes 2 base game for free on Steam

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/coh2_giveaway_weekend/


----------



## natr0n (Dec 7, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/826600/I_am_not_a_Monster/
а turn-based tactical multiplayer in a retro sci-fi setting with randomly assigned roles and Mafia/Werewolf party game features.

Free for a limited time!


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 7, 2018)

CS:GO is free on steam now.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/730/CounterStrike_Global_Offensive/


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 7, 2018)

Company of Heroes 2 is free on steam currently.


----------



## Gloomanoid (Dec 7, 2018)

natr0n said:


> https://store.steampowered.com/app/826600/I_am_not_a_Monster/
> а turn-based tactical multiplayer in a retro sci-fi setting with randomly assigned roles and Mafia/Werewolf party game features.
> 
> Free for a limited time!



How limited was the time it was free?
On my end it's priced at 7 bucks


----------



## natr0n (Dec 7, 2018)

Gloomanoid said:


> How limited was the time it was free?
> On my end it's priced at 7 bucks



It appears they did it for a few hours it seems... very strange really.


----------



## Gloomanoid (Dec 7, 2018)

Tough luck :-(


----------



## Vario (Dec 7, 2018)

AVP2 is free (abandonware), here is a link
http://avpunknown.com/avp2aio/


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 9, 2018)

subnautica and super meat boy will be made free on epic games
subnautica giveaway starts dec 14th, the other one a fortnite later


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 9, 2018)

Subnautica is absolutely one of a kind! wow!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 9, 2018)

dj-electric said:


> Subnautica is absolutely one of a kind! wow!


they're supposedly doing a giveaway every two weeks for 6 months or something.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 10, 2018)

Insurgency Sandstorm open beta free, for the moment


----------



## Vario (Dec 10, 2018)

dj-electric said:


> Subnautica is absolutely one of a kind! wow!


Its a really good game.


----------



## Drone (Dec 11, 2018)

Giveaway: Take one of our 15000 beta keys for BATALJ


----------



## pigulici (Dec 13, 2018)

Free game on gog.com , 
*Full Throttle Remastered*
, and new games from gog connect.


----------



## Frick (Dec 13, 2018)

pigulici said:


> Free game on gog.com ,
> *Full Throttle Remastered*
> , and new games from gog connect.



Go get it people! That is an awesome games right there. It has flaws, but where it shines it truly shines.


----------



## Disparia (Dec 13, 2018)

Cool, I played it exactly once when it was new. Let a friend borrow it and never saw that disc again...


Grab Tyrian 2000 for free while you're at it: *https://www.gog.com/game/tyrian_2000*


----------



## Gloomanoid (Dec 13, 2018)

Free  *LEGO® The Hobbit™ on Humble Bundle
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...torefront&utm_content=Banner#checkout-section*


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 14, 2018)

Gloomanoid said:


> Free  *LEGO® The Hobbit™ on Humble Bundle
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...torefront&utm_content=Banner#checkout-section*


Except that it's not free. It's $4.99.





It was supposed to be free until tomorrow morning.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 14, 2018)

reminder,subnautica is free on epic games


----------



## Gloomanoid (Dec 14, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Except that it's not free. It's $4.99.
> It was supposed to be free until tomorrow morning.



It said something like "While supplies last".
It's a shame You didn't get it...


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 14, 2018)

Gloomanoid said:


> It said something like "While supplies last".
> It's a shame You didn't get it...


It's no big deal that I didn't get it. Odds are I would've never got around to playing it anyway. And...I'm not calling you a liar, but since when does "Limited *Time* Offer" = "Limited *Supply* Offer"?


----------



## flmatter (Dec 15, 2018)

For what it is worth  maybe someone will like. From Polygon AC Odyssey  Free but deals with Google streaming project. Google stream     please read thru both articles it outlines what do and how to get it free.  Just a messenger here

edit  sign up here project stream

edit 2 -  apparently sign up link is for an invite, you may or may not get   read thru above links and ymmv


----------



## Voluman (Dec 15, 2018)

flmatter said:


> For what it is worth  maybe someone will like. From Polygon AC Odyssey  Free but deals with Google streaming project. Google stream     please read thru both articles it outlines what do and how to get it free.  Just a messenger here
> 
> edit  sign up here project stream
> 
> edit 2 -  apparently sign up link is for an invite, you may or may not get   read thru above links and ymmv



Nice find, but it seems US only.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 15, 2018)

https://sharewareonsale.com/s/free-subnautica-100-discount


----------



## natr0n (Dec 17, 2018)

*ANNO 1602*

free on uplay


----------



## Lorec (Dec 18, 2018)

Sins of Solar Empire: Rebellion free on Steam for 48hours only! Grab while You can!


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 18, 2018)

Lorec said:


> Sins of Solar Empire: Rebellion free on Steam for 48hours only! Grab while You can!


Link'd


----------



## Voluman (Dec 20, 2018)

Lego Lord of the Rings at Humble store while supply last or til dec 22nd.


----------



## Gloomanoid (Dec 21, 2018)

Lego Lord of the Rings
Linked


----------



## natr0n (Dec 28, 2018)

https://www.gog.com/game/soma










_______________________________________
Heres another one
_______________________________________
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/super-meat-boy/home


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 28, 2018)

natr0n said:


> https://www.gog.com/game/soma


----------



## natr0n (Dec 28, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/lego-the-hobbit-lotr-giveaway

SURPRISE ENCORE! For a limited time, get LEGO® The Hobbit™ & LEGO® Lord of the Rings™ FREE when you subscribe to the Humble newsletter. 

Free 1 hour :45 mins from this post


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 29, 2018)

2Dark free until 1st Jan

https://freebies.indiegala.com/2dark


----------



## Readlight (Dec 29, 2018)

tried epic free game whit no internet concretion! nothing worked. if its free your data is sold.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 6, 2019)

10-25 Jan *"what remains of edith finch"* will be free on epic games store


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 10, 2019)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/a-story-about-my-uncle


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 11, 2019)

Blast Zone Tournament free on Steam


----------



## natr0n (Jan 16, 2019)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/285800/Braveland/

*Play Braveland*

FREE GIVEAWAY! Install now and keep forever - offer ends January 17th at 10AM Pacific


----------



## pigulici (Jan 23, 2019)

https://www.gog.com/#giveaway 
DISTRAINT: Deluxe Edition


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 24, 2019)

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/endless_free_weekend/'>Endless Franchise titles


----------



## IceScreamer (Jan 24, 2019)

Deponia: The Complete Journey, free on Humblebundle

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/..._layout_index_1_layout_type_twos_tile_index_2


----------



## natr0n (Jan 24, 2019)

*The Jackbox Party Pack*
*on epic store free till feb 7*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2019)

IceScreamer said:


> Deponia: The Complete Journey, free on Humblebundle
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/..._layout_index_1_layout_type_twos_tile_index_2


It should be noted that this offer links to the Steam instead of the GOG version.



ne6togadno said:


> https://store.steampowered.com/sale/endless_free_weekend/'>Endless Franchise titles


The First Endless Space was good and the $1.99 price tag is a no brainer. Grab that one at least folks!


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 25, 2019)

humble is always steam/uplay or free download. havent seen gog keys so far


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> humble is always steam/uplay or free download. havent seen gog keys so far


Really? I could swear I'd seen a few.. My bad, shutting up.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 25, 2019)

well could be that i've missed those gog keys. redeem platform change per promo so it is possible gog keys to have been available. but as for late (2-3 years if iirc) it is steam/uplay or free dl from humble. i can check my purchase history.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Really? I could swear I'd seen a few.. My bad, shutting up.


What you're _probably_ thinking of is the original Humble Bundle company, that did a lot bundles that were naturally DRM-Free:
Looking back thru my purchase history, Humble Indie Bundle 1, 2, 3, Frozen, even 7 had a bunch of "Download Here" links, altho 7 did also offer steam keys.


----------



## IceShroom (Jan 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Really? I could swear I'd seen a few.. My bad, shutting up.


Seen gog key for witcher 3.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2019)

Ok, for a second I thought I was going crazy. LOL!


Ahhzz said:


> What you're _probably_ thinking of is the original Humble Bundle company, that did a lot bundles that were naturally DRM-Free:
> Looking back thru my purchase history, Humble Indie Bundle 1, 2, 3, Frozen, even 7 had a bunch of "Download Here" links, altho 7 did also offer steam keys.


Perhaps you're right.


IceShroom said:


> Seen gog key for witcher 3.


That's a fairly new game. When was that?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> My bad, shutting up.



Would ya??? 

Na bro, just giving ya crap man.


----------



## IceShroom (Jan 26, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a fairly new game. When was that?


It is written on game discription section.




Link : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-game-of-the-year-edition


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 26, 2019)

AddSub said:


> Very old, but for those who don't know about it, GTA and GTA II are now free.
> 
> *Grand Theft Auto*
> 
> ...


These pictures are in fact GTA 2. I played GTA one and the graphics were not that good and lot less options.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 26, 2019)

IceShroom said:


> It is written on game discription section.
> View attachment 115134
> Link : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-game-of-the-year-edition


Ok, cool. Not going crazy after all. LOL!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 26, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a fairly new game. When was that?


It makes sense as CD Projekt (maker of the Witcher series) owns GOG.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 1, 2019)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/343710/Kholat/
*Play Kholat - Free*

Free for a limited time! Add it to your account now and own it permanently.
.
https://store.ubi.com/us/assassins-creed-chronicles--china/575ffd8fa3be1633568b4cf0.html?lang=en_US
Assassin's Creed Chronicles China is FREE until the 5th on Uplay.


----------



## tvamos (Feb 1, 2019)

*Assassin's Creed Chronicles: China*

Free on Uplay.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 7, 2019)

*Tropico 4 *


https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Game/Tropico4

Play the game for 5 minutes to activate and keep on GameSessions forever.

Activate the game before   2/28/2019  (10AM UTC).


----------



## Lorec (Feb 7, 2019)

natr0n said:


> *Tropico 4 *
> 
> 
> https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Game/Tropico4
> ...


Another kurwa launcher. *Sigh*


----------



## natr0n (Feb 7, 2019)

*Axiom Verge*
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/axiom-verge/home

free on epic store till 21st


----------



## natr0n (Feb 20, 2019)

King of the Hat - free on discord
https://discordapp.com/store/skus/486981988109254667/king-of-the-hat


----------



## natr0n (Feb 21, 2019)

FREE ON EPIC STORE - THIMBLEWEED PARK

https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/thimbleweed-park/home


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 22, 2019)

Welcome to Princeland free

https://freebies.indiegala.com/welcome-to-princeland-sp-version/?dev_id=freebies


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 22, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> Welcome to Princeland free
> 
> https://freebies.indiegala.com/welcome-to-princeland-sp-version/?dev_id=freebies



Maybe I missed it, but this is pretty horrible


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but this is pretty horrible


lol,it does look like crap but who am I to judge what other people like.


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi. Based on my setup under my avatar could I play free online games like Crossout, War of Thunder and other free FPS ? Thank you.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 1, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Hi. Based on my setup under my avatar could I play free online games like Crossout, War of Thunder and other free FPS ? Thank you.


why don't you download them,try for for youself and report to us here

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/what-are-you-playing.204644/page-284


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 1, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> why don't you download them,try for for youself and report to us here
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/what-are-you-playing.204644/page-284



Because it's been a while I don't game and last GPU I had was a 8800GT 512megs DDR3 coupled to a E8400 so that's why I ask here to people used to more "recent" stuff.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 1, 2019)

Apex is optimized well ,so it might boot up on lowest somewhat...









 Special Force will run! 

EDIT: https://www.soldat.pl/en/ Soldat also is my recommendation for this system 

EDIT2: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_freeware_first-person_shooters judging by release date most of titles on this list should work.


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 1, 2019)

You should stick to Russian and/or Chinese (assuming you can play chinese games in Canada) free to play games. They're built to be played on their low end PCs anyway.
But the dual core might be a problem for high player number online games. Try Warface (made by Crytek Ukraine) and/or Insurgency (source engine). Insurgency is not free though but quite cheap.


----------



## natr0n (Mar 7, 2019)

Slime Rancher is free on EPIC

https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/slime-rancher/home

AND

Omerta City Of Gangsters

https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Game/OmertaCityOfGangsters


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 14, 2019)

GRID 2 is free right now.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/..._layout_index_1_layout_type_twos_tile_index_1


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 14, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> GRID 2 is free right now.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/..._layout_index_1_layout_type_twos_tile_index_1




I've been trying to get it but their page isn't loading.


----------



## Gloomanoid (Mar 14, 2019)

*HossHuge *Probably everyone wants the free game


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 14, 2019)

HossHuge said:


> I've been trying to get it but their page isn't loading.


I had that same problem. Maybe the deal is over?


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 14, 2019)

No deal is not over. It last al most 3 days.

I can load the page. It takes a little time, but it do come.

Edit: Now i have tried reload page 3 times and it comes every time. Have patiens


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 14, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I had that same problem. Maybe the deal is over?


no problems for me.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 14, 2019)

Yeah, seems to be smoother now.  Got my copy!!


----------



## Lorec (Mar 15, 2019)

i got my free copy as well! cheers!


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 15, 2019)

Not really free but Gamers gate has the Division 2 on sale and will give you one of Watch Dogs 2, Far Cry Primal or Ghost Recon Wild lands free.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 15, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Not really free but Gamers gate has the Division 2 on sale and will give you one of Watch Dogs 2, Far Cry Primal or Ghost Recon Wild lands free.


Might be better over here  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/current-sales-bundles-giveaways.125191/page-345


----------



## Gloomanoid (Mar 21, 2019)

Free Tacoma!
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...week_2019&utm_content=Banner#checkout-section


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 21, 2019)

Gloomanoid said:


> Free Tacoma!
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/tacoma?mcID=102:5c92cd9eddb829af34cbc97bt:56de8475733462ca89760658:1&utm_source=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2019_03_21_bandainamcopublisherweek_2019&utm_content=Banner#checkout-section



nice find, I paid $5 for this last year and it was worth every penny


----------



## natr0n (Mar 25, 2019)

*Today Only - Get Morrowind free for PC*


https://elderscrolls.bethesda.net/en/tes25

Get The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind today only, March 25th. Log-in to Bethesda.net or create an account and redeem a free copy for PC using the code TES25TH-MORROWIND


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 25, 2019)

natr0n said:


> *Today Only - Get Morrowind free for PC*
> 
> 
> https://elderscrolls.bethesda.net/en/tes25
> ...


If you manage to get logged into Bethesda's servers.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 25, 2019)

natr0n said:


> *Today Only - Get Morrowind free for PC*
> 
> 
> https://elderscrolls.bethesda.net/en/tes25
> ...


good, errr... well ... i have TES III:Morrowind GOTY since the launch of the original GOTY (and i also have 3 copies of the original 1 Obox 1 from a magazine and 1 from my Original Xbox library + Tribunal Bloodmoon 2x each ... original + magazine bundled ) 
which remind me that i did find back my TES IV:Oblivion box and CD recently ... 

good grief that save me the "create an account on bethesda.net and then the "password/username entered is incorrect" even tho it's the exact same password and username entered... relying on Bethesda to do something right? naaahhhh i pass.



biffzinker said:


> If you manage to get logged into Bethesda's servers.


 exactly


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 25, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> good grief that save me the "create an account on bethesda.net and then the "password/username entered is incorrect" even tho it's the exact same password and username entered... relying on Bethesda to do something right? naaahhhh i pass.



Right? I just signed into Bethesda Launcher to double check(It's also borked and not showing anything) but I signed in...


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 25, 2019)

Yeah, there appear to be "issues" with the server. Everyone likes free


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 25, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> good, errr... well ... i have TES III:Morrowind GOTY since the launch of the original GOTY (and i also have 3 copies of the original 1 Obox 1 from a magazine and 1 from my Original Xbox library + Tribunal Bloodmoon 2x each ... original + magazine bundled )
> which remind me that i did find back my TES IV:Oblivion box and CD recently ...
> 
> good grief that save me the "create an account on bethesda.net and then the "password/username entered is incorrect" even tho it's the exact same password and username entered... relying on Bethesda to do something right? naaahhhh i pass.
> ...


Ubisoft was the last one I tried to log in for a free game but nope couldn't get logged on no matter how many times I tried. I eventually gave up with 'oh well.' Happened with two different free game giveaways.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 25, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> If you manage to get logged into Bethesda's servers.


They should really just do a sale on GOG and advertise it! I'd rather pay for something than get it free and have to manage yet another crap launcher. Hard Pass Bethesda.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> They should really just do a sale on GOG and advertise it! I'd rather pay for something than get it free and have to manage yet another crap launcher. Hard Pass Bethesda.


Humble Bundle has it for 50% off, tried GoG but it's $14.99.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-elder-scrolls-iii-morrowind-game-of-the-year-edition

Same for Steam 50% off
https://store.steampowered.com/app/22320/The_Elder_Scrolls_III_Morrowind_Game_of_the_Year_Edition/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 25, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Ubisoft was the last one I tried to log in for a free game but nope couldn't get logged on no matter how many times I tried. I eventually gave up with 'oh well.' Happened with two different free game giveaways.


my G.o.G account is the one with the most free game on (18) Uplay account is second (9) ... followed by my Origins (made 2 account by mistake xD 6, 5 if not counting Apex ofc )  and then Steam where i have a dupe of Far Cry : Blood Dragon which i got free on Uplay too

red contouring (sloppy) are the free one



EDIT! oh lol i just noticed right now that i have AC IV: Black Flag ... i completely forgot about that one xD and i was about to seek it out to buy it after listening for the XXXth time to that :


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 25, 2019)

the ones I got free from ubi were the best


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 25, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> EDIT! oh lol i just noticed right now that i have AC IV: Black Flag ... i completely forgot about that one xD and i was about to seek it out to buy it after listening for the XXXth time to that :


Oh hey the game I was trying to get.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 25, 2019)

black flag is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 25, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Oh hey the game I was trying to get.


oh crap ... i feel your loss .... i missed once a game i was eyeing on ... not server fault but rather my fault ... reading a "free game and giveaway" on TPU and reading a post yelling "HECK YEAH! finally i can get it!" and then noticing the post was 3 month old ... was a "Osh!et!" moment followed by an awkward silence gazing at my screen...



cucker tarlson said:


> black flag is one of my all time favorites.


i need to install it next time, now that i know i have it ...


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 25, 2019)

LOL They've just given up totally now...


----------



## SomeOne99h (Mar 25, 2019)

They used to say "Money talks" only. Now they have to add "Free talks" to it.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 27, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Right? I just signed into Bethesda Launcher to double check(It's also borked and not showing anything) but I signed in...


I made account allright, but it black screens on my main rig. At work on old i7 4770 it works tho. Wtf? 
I mean I hate all those shops but... its morrowind we are talking about right? I gave in... 

and got f'd over.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 27, 2019)

Lorec said:


> I made account allright, but it black screens on my main rig. At work on old i7 4770 it works tho. Wtf?
> I mean I hate all those shops but... its morrowind we are talking about right? I gave in...
> 
> and got f'd over.


¨Yeah the whole giveaway literally brought down their entire system. I already had it installed and it took me a couple of tries to get in. Lots of people were having the same issue as you and were equally frustrated/disappointed. My disappointment is I need to look up Res hacks to get it above 1600x1200....


----------



## Lorec (Mar 27, 2019)

Okay, I got it working on my work PC. 
Then I copied the game files and uninstalled Bethesda app.
Game still works no problem. 
Since the launcher doesnt work on my main rig, maybe the game itself will.

Is this an infringement of some kind? xD


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 27, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Is this an infringement of some kind? xD


If you paid for it or got it for free, no.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 27, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Okay, I got it working on my work PC.
> Then I copied the game files and uninstalled Bethesda app.
> Game still works no problem.
> Since the launcher doesnt work on my main rig, maybe the game itself will.
> ...


Well if it works like "GoG" and doesn't need the launcher I say Bravo! I doubt I could pull that trick with Fallout 76 but I'm already chained to the launcher because of that, Morrwind is now the only other game I have on there....


----------



## natr0n (Apr 4, 2019)

The Witness - Free on epic









https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/the-witness/home


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 4, 2019)

natr0n said:


> The Witness - Free on epic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that's nice and all ... but since Paragon... i steer away from Epic ... and now i am conflicted since they are kinda ... offering something else than things they developed with "better margin" for the devs, luckily most game they "gathered" weren't on my wishlist ... aside Metro: Exodus ... and that one might be the one that would make me have a XXXth launcher ... pffff


----------



## Shihab (Apr 5, 2019)

And Transistor is the next freebie in line (18th of April)! 
With exception to Oxenfree, I keep adding their free games without much intention to play them. But Transistor I really wanted to play again!



GreiverBlade said:


> well that's nice and all ... but since Paragon... i steer away from Epic ... and now i am conflicted since they are kinda ... offering something else than things they developed with "better margin" for the devs, luckily most game they "gathered" weren't on my wishlist ... aside Metro: Exodus ... and that one might be the one that would make me have a XXXth launcher ... pffff



I can understand that you're not a fan of Epic as a developer/publisher, but what does that have to do with them as a market/platform maintainer?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 5, 2019)

Shihabyooo said:


> I can understand that you're not a fan of Epic as a developer/publisher, but what does that have to do with them as a market/platform maintainer?


the recent issues reported lately about Epic Launcher ... i will let all that settle down and then i will see if i take Metro : Exodus and add a XXXth game launcher to my rig ...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 12, 2019)

I don't know what eve online is,but just reporting I saw the starter version will be free to add to your steam account for the next 7 days.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 12, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> I don't know what eve online is,but just reporting I saw the starter version will be free to add to your steam account for the next 7 days.


It's an online space game, pirates, mining, pvp, trolls, etc. Game's normally free to play as of a couple of years ago, but this is a 1-week pass of their Premier time (Omega). Not bad, a little $5 value for free


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 12, 2019)

IIRC it was known since first release about 12 years ago for being drm-free, which was notable because it was a rarity back then. Or do I have the wrong game memory?


----------



## Kursah (Apr 12, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> It's an online space game, pirates, mining, pvp, trolls, etc. Game's normally free to play as of a couple of years ago, but this is a 1-week pass of their Premier time (Omega). Not bad, a little $5 value for free



I never got into Eve, I have a few friends that did. They had multiple accounts, and all sorts of craziness going on. One guy almost lost his family to his addiction to Eve Online. I did however pick up a game called Astrox Imperium, currently in the earlier stages of Early Access, but already very solid. Many call it Eve Offline, and it does seem to be trending that way. While it isn't on-sale right now, it is worth a look: https://store.steampowered.com/app/954870/Astrox_Imperium/

One of the few EA games I would recommend users pick up anymore. I'm super impressed with the dev for Astrox so far, that's most of what sold me on his title...that and the price is quite do-able.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 13, 2019)

oh i did play Eve Online with some friends (we were 10-12 in our own corp. )  back in 2005 (played a bit in 2003 and then did a break )... we got some alliance we got into nullsec, we got our own P.O.S (player owned station) in low sec, did a lot of mining mission bounty, wormhole exploration when it was introduced  i had 4 other account (usually quint mining with 4 Hulk and 1 Orca ) solo Wormhole exploration with 3 account ( Battleship/Repairship/Cruiser-Battlecruiser-Tactical Cruiser ) trading in Jita ... (dreadful... ) personal corp with ... only 15 person in it ... and all 15 are me and my other alts, oh ofc i had also my share of low-sec ganking (on the ganked side), scams, learned a lot the hard way, attained self sustainability for the 4 last yrs i played (aka my ISK income was enough to get some PLEX ingame and not require buying gametimes cards )

Eve was the game that made me laugh at "eSport" ...  famous(who?) big(small) time talented(ah?) player get paid for being shown on screen ? bollocks!

one issue tho ... Russians ... (although i suspect they don't understand CCP is from Iceland and not Russia ... since it's not CCCP ) can be quite a plague (got some friend among them tho ... low/null-sec protection giving taking ... i was exploring and giving them complex site and wormhole locations in exchange  )



Kursah said:


> I never got into Eve, I have a few friends that did. They had multiple accounts, and all sorts of craziness going on. One guy almost lost his family to his addiction to Eve Online.


not the fault of the game (online poker do far worse) ... nonetheless ... as for craziness well there is a fair share of it ... and it's kinda challenging to do fine ... strangely that game was quite suited for me.

all that being said ... their F2P sucks hard ... too limited without Omega (not an issue for me, after all i paid an account from 2005 till 2015) ... the f2P player ... are kinda "with star in the eye and big weird smile" thinking they will achieve something  they don't know the madness ...



accurate :


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 13, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> IIRC it was known since first release about 12 years ago for being drm-free, which was notable because it was a rarity back then. Or do I have the wrong game memory?


Well, it's online only, so not really sure about "DRM" per se, but I've never really seen anything about rogue EVE servers....


----------



## natr0n (Apr 17, 2019)

*Assassins Creed Unity FREE*

https://register.ubisoft.com/acu-notredame-giveaway/en-US

*Get your free copy!*

In light of the devastating fire at the Notre Dame de Paris, Ubisoft wants to give all gamers the chance to experience the majesty and beauty of the cathedral through Assassins Creed Unity on PC.

From *April 17th* at *10:00 am* to *April 25th* at *03:00 am* (your local time). you can download Assassins Creed Unity on PC for free here, and you’ll own it forever in your Uplay games library.

We encourage all of you who want to help with the restoration and reconstruction of the Cathedral to join Ubisoft in donating.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 17, 2019)

natr0n said:


> *Assassins Creed Unity FREE*
> 
> https://register.ubisoft.com/acu-notredame-giveaway/en-US
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great tip. Nothing like a free AAA game, but very sad for the circumstances.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 17, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Thanks for the great tip. Nothing like a free AAA game, but very sad for the circumstances.


Agree. Never got into AC's (at least not yet), but I might give it a try.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 17, 2019)

natr0n said:


> *Assassins Creed Unity FREE*
> 
> https://register.ubisoft.com/acu-notredame-giveaway/en-US
> 
> ...


Most of the bugs have been eliminated by a couple years ago.  For free, I highly recommend you pick this up.  It’s the only chance you are going to have to fully explore an undamaged and complete Notre Dame.  There are also numerous other structures recreated in exacting detail (as AC games do)  that are not even present to visit in modern Paris.  Most of them Allow you climb all over and some go inside, like the Bastille.

Edited for grammar.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 17, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Most of the bugs have been eliminated by a couple years ago.  For free, I highly recommend you pick this up.  It’s the only chance you are going to have the full, unmanaged Notre Dame.  There are also numerous other structures recreated in exacting detail (as AC games do)  that are not even present to visit in the modern day, most of which you can climb all over and some go inside, like the Bastille.


the game intrigued me since it launched but I never picked it up.at first cause of bugs,then I had other things to play too.now I think I'll start Unity it and keep jumping back and forth to automata.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 17, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Most of the bugs have been eliminated by a couple years ago.  For free, I highly recommend you pick this up.  It’s the only chance you are going to have the full, undamaged Notre Dame to completely explore.  There are also numerous other structures recreated in exacting detail (as AC games do)  that are not even present to visit in the modern day, most of which you can climb all over and some go inside, like the Bastille.


Nope, still very buggy but...free is free.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 17, 2019)

natr0n said:


> *Assassins Creed Unity FREE*
> 
> https://register.ubisoft.com/acu-notredame-giveaway/en-US
> 
> ...


YES! that's the one i wanted the most after Black Flag! happy day! (tho the circumstances are a bit sad nonetheless )

and a noble gesture toward the recent cathedrale de Notre Dame de Paris tragedy from Ubisoft ... quite admirable.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 17, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Nope, still very buggy but...free is free.


Nope, not very buggy for me at all.  So much so several years after release that I really wondered if I was playing the same game the world complained about at release.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 17, 2019)

I played it March/April 2017 and it hasn't been updated since I beat it.  There's especially problems around the co-op function.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 17, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I played it March/April 2017 and it hasn't been updated since I beat it.  There's especially problems around the co-op function.


Well that would explain my not seeing any. I don’t do Co-op.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 17, 2019)

I just started it up and ran around Notre Dame.  The free run system still sucks and seriously, you can tell they did a pretty damn cheap model job on Notre Dame.  France would be better off using laser engineering scans of it.  Still, the thought counts even though in my book, Unity is probably the worst main series AC game Ubisoft made.

FYI game can't be content completed without doing some co-op.


----------



## Shihab (Apr 17, 2019)

Won't going to Didn't stop from forcing my way in, but still...
I hope Epic starts rolling AAA freebies soon.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 18, 2019)

Transistor FREE on EPIC
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/transistor/home


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 20, 2019)

Starting May 2 _World of Goo_  will become an Epic Games Store freebie.  Users will have a two-week window to log in and claim a copy of the game .
Source: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019...ions-about-hd-update-epic-games-store-launch/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 24, 2019)

natr0n said:


> Transistor FREE on EPIC
> https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/transistor/home


eeep .... i bought it on STEAM a while ago ... oh well at last the dev got a little something minus Valve margin ... instead of nada for having it for free on another platform with less margin


----------



## natr0n (May 2, 2019)

World of goo - FREE on EPIC

https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/world-of-goo/home

Classic physics bridge building game with great music.
--------------------------------------------
Grid Autosport - FREE on GameSessions

https://www.gamesessions.com/en/Game/GRIDAutosport


----------



## natr0n (May 6, 2019)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/370910/Kathy_Rain/
*Kathy Rain*

Free to keep forever until Tuesday May 7, 2019 10AM PDT



old school style point and click


----------



## biffzinker (May 9, 2019)

Age of Wonders III is free to claim on Humble Bundle when you subscribe to the Humble Bundle newsletter until May 11.








						Buy Age of Wonders III from the Humble Store
					

Age of Wonders III is the long anticipated sequel to the award-winning strategy series. Delivering a unique mix of Empire Building, Role Playing and Warfare, Age of Wonders III offers the ultimate in turn-based fantasy strategy for veterans of the series and new players alike! Create an Empire...




					www.humblebundle.com
				




Also two indie titles are free to claim on Steam.









						Divide By Sheep on Steam
					

Divide By Sheep is a mind-bending math puzzler about friendship and slicing sheep in half with lasers. The Grim Reaper flooded the world, and it's up to you to save critters stranded on islands. Insane math skills required.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Fearless Fantasy on Steam
					

As Leon, the world’s most dangerous bounty hunter, you embark on a mission to slay the world’s weirdest creatures, and save a girl from an awful marriage.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Ahhzz (May 9, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Age of Wonders III is free to claim on Humble Bundle when you subscribe to the Humble Bundle newsletter until May 11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had AoW 3 on my list for a while, would be nicer to have it on GoG, but I'll take a Steam load for now....


----------



## natr0n (May 12, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				




If you own gwent already. It's an update and free witcher enhanced edition.


----------



## natr0n (May 16, 2019)

*Steep* -FREE (a snowboarding game)



			https://register.ubisoft.com/steep-giveaway/en-US
		


Sign up to get your free copy of *Steep* you'll be able to play anytime! You can claim the game from *May 16th* at *09:00 am* to *May 21st* at *06:00 pm* (your local time).


__________________________

Storys untold FREE on EPIC








						Stories Untold | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Stories Untold at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Chomiq (May 16, 2019)

Buy Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition from the Humble Store
					

Carlos Calaca has kidnapped El Presidente's Daughter, and he plans to sacrifice her in order to merge the World of the Living with the World of the Dead. Juan Aguacate, an agave farmer who stumbles upon a Legendary Luchador mask, must find the strength and courage to become the Hero he's always...




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## psyko12 (May 21, 2019)

Free for a limited time!









						Ball laB on Steam
					

Ball laB is a hardcore platformer with minimalist graphics.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## natr0n (May 21, 2019)

Grid 2 free on steam








						GRID 2 on Steam
					

Be fast, be first and be famous as the race returns in GRID 2, the sequel to the BAFTA-award winning, multi-million selling Race Driver: GRID.




					store.steampowered.com
				



Sims 4 free on origin





						The Sims™ 4 Available Now On PC, Xbox and Playstation - Electronic Arts
					

Enjoy the power to create and control people in a virtual world where there are no rules with The Sims™ 4 – On Xbox One, PS4 and PC.




					www.origin.com


----------



## natr0n (May 23, 2019)

RiME | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play RiME at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




Rime free on EPIC


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 23, 2019)

natr0n said:


> RiME | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play RiME at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


This is quite the good puzzle/3D platformer/adventure game.  It’s very well done and can be rather challenging if you are initially obtuse like I am when first confronted with puzzles.


----------



## natr0n (May 23, 2019)

The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com
				




For a limited time, get a free copy of _Jalopy_ when you subscribe to the Humble Bundle newsletter.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 23, 2019)

Gloomanoid said:


> Jalopy free on Humble Bundle!
> Jalopy


Was already posted in the message above yours.


----------



## Gloomanoid (May 23, 2019)

Double sniped ))


----------



## Kissamies (May 26, 2019)

natr0n said:


> Grid 2 free on steam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great game, have this on PC and PS3 =)


----------



## pigulici (May 30, 2019)

*free copy of Obduction*  on gog.com for 48hrs.


----------



## Lorec (May 30, 2019)

pigulici said:


> *free copy of Obduction*  on gog.com for 48hrs.


Thanks,








						Obduction ®
					

From Cyan, the indie studio that brought you Myst, comes a new sci-fi adventure.  As yo




					www.gog.com
				



linking bcoz we always do 
@pigulici diggin Your portfolio brah, is okay if I add to my private fap folder? xD
EDIT2 nah, I just saw some President Obama pics in there, Im done.


----------



## pigulici (May 30, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do anything that make you happy   )


----------



## natr0n (May 30, 2019)

City of Brass | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play City of Brass at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




Free on EPIC


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 30, 2019)

pigulici said:


> *free copy of Obduction*  on gog.com for 48hrs.


Was about to link that. Looks like a fun title. Just got it as I bought Bioshock Infinite Complete..


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 30, 2019)

natr0n said:


> City of Brass | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play City of Brass at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Epic?  looks kinda cool but I'm loathed to install epic again


----------



## silentbogo (May 31, 2019)

pigulici said:


> *free copy of Obduction* on gog.com for 48hrs.


Nice! Nearly missed it... +1 to my Cyan collection (too bad there are no actual physical copies).


----------



## natr0n (Jun 6, 2019)

Kingdom New Lands | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Kingdom New Lands at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				



Free Game








						Buy Quake II: RTX Edition
					

Relive the classic Quake II. Free demo available on June 6.



					www.nvidia.com
				



Demo


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 6, 2019)

Quake II RTX released









						Kup grę Quake II: RTX Edition
					

Zagraj na nowo w klasyczną grę Quake II! Bezpłatna wersja demo dostępna od 6 czerwca.



					www.nvidia.com


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 6, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> Quake II RTX released


Steam link: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1089130/Quake_II_RTX/

Tried Q2VKPT a few days ago, and my GTX1060 6GB capped out at around 13-15FPS any settings (even 720p with all Path Tracing effects either off or low).
Just tried an RTX version and it sits around 0-5FPS. I knew it was going to be bad on a non-RTX card, but I wasn't expecting "this bad"....


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 6, 2019)

What are you using to run it on a non-RTX card?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 6, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Steam link: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1089130/Quake_II_RTX/


When this comes out for the GOG version of Q2, I'll be happy to buy it.


silentbogo said:


> Tried Q2VKPT a few days ago, and my GTX1060 6GB capped out at around 13-15FPS any settings (even 720p with all Path Tracing effects either off or low).
> Just tried an RTX version and it sits around 0-5FPS. I knew it was going to be bad on a non-RTX card, but I wasn't expecting "this bad"....


You kinda had to expect that result. The RTX instructions allow for hardware accelerated RTRT on a very efficient level comparatively. This is why NVidia enabled RTRT features in their newest drivers for GTX GPU's, so people could see and understand the differences between software RTRT and hardware RTRT and why RTX is a big step forward.



bubbleawsome said:


> What are you using to run it on a non-RTX card?


As noted above, NVidia enabled RTX games to run on GTX cards through software in the latest driver releases.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 10, 2019)

New DLC for Borderlands 2, free for anyone that has Borderlands 2 or Borderlands: The Handsome Collection on Xbox One, PlayStation 4, and PC.








						Borderlands 2: Commander Lilith & the Fight for Sanctuary on Steam
					

Return to the award-winning shooter-looter for an all-new adventure that sets the stage for the upcoming Borderlands 3.




					store.steampowered.com
				



Edit: Free until July 8


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 10, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> New DLC for Borderlands 2, free for anyone that has Borderlands 2 or Borderlands: The Handsome Collection on Xbox One, PlayStation 4, and PC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it so happens, I'm replaying the trilogy (achievement hunting). 
It may be a sort-of apology to Steam users, but still I ain't buying BL3 on Epic.



lexluthermiester said:


> You kinda had to expect that result. The RTX instructions allow for hardware accelerated RTRT on a very efficient level comparatively. This is why NVidia enabled RTRT features in their newest drivers for GTX GPU's, so people could see and understand the differences between software RTRT and hardware RTRT and why RTX is a big step forward.


Yes, I did expect a huge difference, but on the higher absolute scale. It's still a friggin' Quake II !!! There aren't even that many RTX effects to justify this performance. Even RTX2060 cannot keep it going at 60FPS. Friggin' 2080Ti only pushes sub-100... That's less than Metro Exodus at 1080p Ultra+RTX, or slightly higher than BF1 with RTX effects on medium.
I think I'll have more fun asking id Software and Intel for their old Quake Wars Raytraced demo and running it in software mode on my R5 1600x.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 10, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> It's still a friggin' Quake II !!!


And it's a whole new part of the engine.


silentbogo said:


> There aren't even that many RTX effects to justify this performance.


Um, yes, there are and they are intense. However...


silentbogo said:


> Even RTX2060 cannot keep it going at 60FPS. Friggin' 2080Ti only pushes sub-100...


Ah yes. Again, turn down or off Anti-Aliasing. Once you do the frame rates will go up. At 1080p and above it is not needed.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 10, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Even RTX2060 cannot keep it going at 60FPS.


My RTX 2060 with a OC above factory only started hitting 60FPS with the resolution dropped to 1080P. The best FPS I could achieve at 1440P was 33FPS it occasionally would jump to 34/35.



lexluthermiester said:


> Again, turn down or off Anti-Aliasing. Once you do the frame rates will go up. At 1080p and above it is not needed.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## LocknLoad (Jun 13, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> New DLC for Borderlands 2, free for anyone that has Borderlands 2 or Borderlands: The Handsome Collection on Xbox One, PlayStation 4, and PC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grabbed Borderlands 2 on sale (97% off!) and this DLC. Thanks.


----------



## Lorec (Jun 13, 2019)

LocknLoad said:


> Grabbed Borderlands 2 on sale (97% off!) and this DLC. Thanks.


what does it mean free till july 8? I have borderlands 2 and all dlcs. does it mean i have to download the game and install dlc before july 8th and just keep it that wait or else i will have to pay for it?


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 13, 2019)

Enter the Gungeon is now free on the Epic Game Store.





Launch Trailer

















						Enter the Gungeon | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Enter the Gungeon at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




Rebel Galaxy - June 20th



Lorec said:


> what does it mean free till july 8? I have borderlands 2 and all dlcs. does it mean i have to download the game and install dlc before july 8th and just keep it that wait or else i will have to pay for it?


Should be automatically added to your list of DLC for Borderlands 2.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 14, 2019)

Toonstruck
					

Drew Blanc is a cartoon animator and the original creator of the Fluffy Fluffy Bun Bun




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> Toonstruck
> 
> 
> Drew Blanc is a cartoon animator and the original creator of the Fluffy Fluffy Bun Bun
> ...


Is it just me...

...or does this look like Christopher Lloyd?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 14, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Is it just me...
> View attachment 124970
> ...or does this look like Christopher Lloyd?


I haven't played it, but assumed it was....


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 14, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Is it just me...
> View attachment 124970
> ...or does this look like Christopher Lloyd?


It is. He is in the game.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> I haven't played it, but assumed it was....





rtwjunkie said:


> It is. He is in the game.


I suddenly feel dumb.. should have read further down the description page.. Tim Curry is in it too! I love that guy! I'm grabbing this!

Since we've started a new thread page, let's repost @ne6togadno's original link(thank you!);








						Toonstruck
					

Drew Blanc is a cartoon animator and the original creator of the Fluffy Fluffy Bun Bun




					www.gog.com
				




It looks good, high user ratings! Not sure how it's escaped my attention before..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2019)

Time's running out, go grab it folks! 15hours as of the time of this post.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 20, 2019)

You might want to sticky this one somewhere?






						Old-Games.com: 10,000+ Games to download
					

Over 10,000 classic PC and Amiga games to download, reviews, screenshots, utilities.



					www.old-games.com
				




I mean... it has EVERYTHING.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 20, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> You might want to sticky this one somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The free download get's record download speeds rivaling NASAs!


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 20, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> The free download get's record download speeds rivaling NASAs!
> View attachment 125348



Oh wow hahaha that is some vintage 56K speed right there. Maybe its their way of staying in character.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 20, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> The free download get's record download speeds rivaling NASAs!
> View attachment 125348





Vayra86 said:


> Oh wow hahaha that is some vintage 56K speed right there. Maybe its their way of staying in character.


Waaaoooow! Dial-up days indeed!


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 20, 2019)

Rebel galaxy free on Epic store
link fixed

Here is an introduction to the game, totally unrelated to me.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 20, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> Rebel galaxy free on Epic store



I have to say the only reason I got Epic was for the free games.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 20, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> Rebel galaxy free on Epic store


Usually links are provided with posts.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 20, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Usually links are provided with posts.











						Rebel Galaxy | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Rebel Galaxy at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 20, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Rebel Galaxy | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Rebel Galaxy at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...



Nice I am going to get this when I go home. I just read the Wiki and I am interested.

Thanks


----------



## 64K (Jun 20, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Rebel Galaxy | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Rebel Galaxy at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...



I was just reading about that on a game site. I'm not sure if your EGS link says this or not because I can't visit that site at work but it's also DRM free.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 20, 2019)

I am going to grab it, even though I bought it on Steam, never really got into it. But I think my kids will. I'm looking forward to Rebel Galaxy Outlaw and the 3D flight and combat model. We'll have to see if it can hold up against Void Destoyer 2 combat for me tho... that's an awfully tall order. Outlaw may have better graphics, but it needs solid gameplay.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 21, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Rebel Galaxy | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Rebel Galaxy at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Yup, that is the game I was thinking of. I have it on GOG, though I paid $15. Damn good game!


64K said:


> I was just reading about that on a game site. I'm not sure if your EGS link says this or not because I can't visit that site at work but it's also DRM free.


It is likely the same version on GOG, so very likely DRM free.

For free you can't go wrong, especially if it'll run on it's own.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 21, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> It is likely the same version on GOG, so very likely DRM free.


All of the games I've downloaded from the Epic Game Store run without the Epic launcher including Rebel Galaxy.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 21, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> All of the games I've downloaded from the Epic Game Store run without the Epic launcher including Rebel Galaxy.


Really?!? I've heard and seen the opposite. Beginning to think it's a per-game instance kind of thing. Some games have DRM, some don't..


----------



## Lorec (Jun 21, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> All of the games I've downloaded from the Epic Game Store run without the Epic launcher including Rebel Galaxy.


thats the best info about EGS I heard in a while...


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 21, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Nice I am going to get this when I go home. I just read the Wiki and I am interested.
> 
> Thanks



Pro tip: collect some of your favorite music and divide them into Ambient / Stations / Combat and put them in different folders. You can set Rebel Galaxy to play music based on in-game activity and take tunes from these custom folders.

That really spiced the game up for me. Guns blazing? Heavy Drum n Bass kicks off  Back to exploration? Freelancer ambient music starts. Entering a station? EVE soundtrack 

Not that the provided soundtrack is bad btw, its just rather specific.


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 21, 2019)

Re-live the older TMNT games from this fan made game!! Very cool!










Download here !


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 21, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Pro tip: collect some of your favorite music and divide them into Ambient / Stations / Combat and put them in different folders. You can set Rebel Galaxy to play music based on in-game activity and take tunes from these custom folders.
> 
> That really spiced the game up for me. Guns blazing? Heavy Drum n Bass kicks off  Back to exploration? Freelancer ambient music starts. Entering a station? EVE soundtrack
> 
> Not that the provided soundtrack is bad btw, its just rather specific.


I'm gonna have to try that sometime.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 21, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Pro tip: collect some of your favorite music and divide them into Ambient / Stations / Combat and put them in different folders. You can set Rebel Galaxy to play music based on in-game activity and take tunes from these custom folders.
> 
> That really spiced the game up for me. Guns blazing? Heavy Drum n Bass kicks off  Back to exploration? Freelancer ambient music starts. Entering a station? EVE soundtrack
> 
> Not that the provided soundtrack is bad btw, its just rather specific.



Thanks that sounds killer. I like the music player in Steam but what you are describing is the cat's meow.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## hellrazor (Jun 21, 2019)

Blues Saraceno also did work for Megas XLR


----------



## Gloomanoid (Jun 23, 2019)

Kabounce free on Steam
Link


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 27, 2019)

Last Day of June | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Last Day of June at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 27, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Pro tip: collect some of your favorite music and divide them into Ambient / Stations / Combat and put them in different folders. You can set Rebel Galaxy to play music based on in-game activity and take tunes from these custom folders.
> 
> That really spiced the game up for me. Guns blazing? Heavy Drum n Bass kicks off  Back to exploration? Freelancer ambient music starts. Entering a station? EVE soundtrack
> 
> Not that the provided soundtrack is bad btw, its just rather specific.


Totally nice options thx for info


----------



## Good3alz (Jun 27, 2019)

AddSub said:


> More Alien stuff, in first-person shooter format this time...
> 
> *Area 51*
> 
> ...


Awesome (dead link, but awesome)


----------



## animal007uk (Jun 27, 2019)

@Good3alz I'm not suprised the link is dead you quoted a post from january 30th 2010 lol


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 4, 2019)

Overcooked | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Overcooked at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 4, 2019)

Wow finally a worthwhile free game on EGS. Gonna have to make an account.


----------



## Gloomanoid (Jul 12, 2019)

Age of Wonders III free on Steam.
Link


----------



## Eskimonster (Jul 12, 2019)

Gloomanoid said:


> Age of Wonders III free on Steam.
> Link


Nice, it was free 2 months ago too


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 12, 2019)

Age of Wonders III thanks to @Gloomanoid wrong thread


----------



## redditboy (Jul 18, 2019)

Now cs go is free, but free version sucks


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 18, 2019)

Free on EGS, Limbo!


----------



## Shihab (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm surprised no one mentioned this yet, both This War of Mine and Moonlighter are on this week's rotation of EGS freebies.








						Free Game Collection
					

As a developer ourselves, we have always wanted a store with fair economics that connects us directly with our players. Thanks to the success of Fortnite, we are now able to share our capabilities with other developers and make that store a reality.




					www.epicgames.com
				




Guess everyone around here grown into the habit of checking the store every coupla month without being reminded of it.


----------



## DevilsNightmare (Jul 27, 2019)

Moonlighter -- And -- This War Of Mine.... FREE on EGS.









						Free Game Collection
					

As a developer ourselves, we have always wanted a store with fair economics that connects us directly with our players. Thanks to the success of Fortnite, we are now able to share our capabilities with other developers and make that store a reality.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 27, 2019)

Shihabyooo said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned this yet, both This War of Mine and Moonlighter are on this week's rotation of EGS freebies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DevilsNightmare said:


> Moonlighter -- And -- This War Of Mine.... FREE on EGS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what you both are saying is that Epic has some free games?








						Free Game Collection
					

As a developer ourselves, we have always wanted a store with fair economics that connects us directly with our players. Thanks to the success of Fortnite, we are now able to share our capabilities with other developers and make that store a reality.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Frick (Jul 27, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Wow finally a worthwhile free game on EGS. Gonna have to make an account.



The very first free game was Subnautica, which is quite excellent and worthwile even if it was $20.


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 27, 2019)

Frick said:


> The very first free game was Subnautica, which is quite excellent and worthwile even if it was $20.


Already had it on Steam. 
This new one, Moonlighter, looks pretty nice, I played it for an hour or two yesterday.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 31, 2019)

Who wants to play.... Diablo?


Play the shareware for free, or upload a file to play the full version. 


In a web page


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 1, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Who wants to play.... Diablo?
> 
> 
> Play the shareware for free, or upload a file to play the full version.
> ...


Bizarre!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 1, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Talking of which, Windows 95 in your browser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that qualifies as a "Free Game".


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 1, 2019)

My mistake, deleted.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 1, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I don't think that qualifies as a "Free Game".





Splinterdog said:


> My mistake, deleted.


well ... we would be technically playing Win 95 in our browser ... think of it as a "simulation browser game" of an OS ... 

no?


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 1, 2019)

In context, _technically_ is one of my favourite words.


From what I can make out, Alan Wake is free on Epic from tomorrow 2nd August.








						Alan Wake | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Alan Wake at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 1, 2019)

I submit Realm Royale, on Steam. Free lastman standing but with some fun twists and no building crap. Been playing since alpha and has come a long way. I feel it's worth a look.


----------



## flmatter (Aug 1, 2019)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Been playing since alpha and has come a long way.


Yes definitely worth it or revisit it if you have it. New changes and play are fun.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 1, 2019)

Would love to get some more team members for 4 player. IF interested pm me.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 2, 2019)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I submit Realm Royale, on Steam. Free lastman standing but with some fun twists and no building crap. Been playing since alpha and has come a long way. I feel it's worth a look.


Awww... I started downloading, and realized it's Hi-Rez Studios... I've got a bad taste from their destruction of the Tribes Franchise.... Well, I'll take a look anyway, might be promising... thanks for the share


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2019)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I submit Realm Royale, on Steam. Free lastman standing but with some fun twists and no building crap. Been playing since alpha and has come a long way. I feel it's worth a look.





Ahhzz said:


> Awww... I started downloading, and realized it's Hi-Rez Studios... I've got a bad taste from their destruction of the Tribes Franchise.... Well, I'll take a look anyway, might be promising... thanks for the share


There's a friend of mine that says it's pretty good. Give it a try, you might like it.



Splinterdog said:


> My mistake, deleted.


I meant no offense at all, hope it didn't come off like that.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 2, 2019)

Alan Wake and For Honor free on Epic.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 2, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I meant no offence at all, hope it didn't come off like that.


No offence taken at all, mate.


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 3, 2019)

Alan Wake and For Honor are free on the EGS








						free-games-collection
					

As a developer ourselves, we have always wanted a store with fair economics that connects us directly with our players. Thanks to the success of Fortnite, we are now able to share our capabilities with other developers and make that store a reality.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 11, 2019)

GNOG | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play GNOG at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 11, 2019)

mutant year zero will be free on epic next week !


----------



## pigulici (Aug 11, 2019)

So why don't you write next week?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 16, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> mutant year zero will be free on epic next week !


It's based on a Swedish role playing game from the 80's.








						Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 16, 2019)

Hyper Light Drifter also free on Epic alongside Mutant Year Zero









						Hyper Light Drifter | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Hyper Light Drifter at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




This is probably the best week they've had. Kinda makes sense why the previous one was meh.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 16, 2019)

Wow I’ve been wanting to pick up hyper light drifter for ages. This might be what actually gets me on the Epic store


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 16, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> It's based on a Swedish role playing game from the 80's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our own RCoon reviewed it here. It got me to try it and I totally loved it!!








						Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden
					

Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden is a hybrid mix between turn-based strategy and a free-roam RPG. While it takes ideas from the basic concoction of strategy games, it sets itself apart from the group with a nice sprinkling of compelling story and some truly bizarre and unique characters.  Show...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## pigulici (Aug 16, 2019)

"Undefeated is a free Superman game made by three students"









						UNDEFEATED on Steam
					

Become an invincible hero with unlimited super powers on UNDEFEATED!




					store.steampowered.com
				




little "review":


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 16, 2019)

Free Game Collection
					

As a developer ourselves, we have always wanted a store with fair economics that connects us directly with our players. Thanks to the success of Fortnite, we are now able to share our capabilities with other developers and make that store a reality.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ItsSoQuiet (Aug 21, 2019)

For Honor free keep on Uplay


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 21, 2019)

Fasz Kalap said:


> For Honor free keep on Uplay


That's a lot of game for a freebie!


----------



## Khonjel (Aug 22, 2019)

It's been given away lotsa times. I think Ubi ain't satisfied with player number.


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 22, 2019)

I got it free when they where giving away free games on a regular basis, I think it was monthly or every few months, I think it was called on-the-house.


----------



## Lorec (Aug 22, 2019)

yotano211 said:


> I got it free when they where giving away free games on a regular basis, I think it was monthly or every few months, I think it was called on-the-house.


wasnt "on the house" on origin by chance?


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 22, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> Free Game Collection
> 
> 
> As a developer ourselves, we have always wanted a store with fair economics that connects us directly with our players. Thanks to the success of Fortnite, we are now able to share our capabilities with other developers and make that store a reality.
> ...


I guess I'll finally setup an EGS account.


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 22, 2019)

yotano211 said:


> I got it free when they where giving away free games on a regular basis, I think it was monthly or every few months, I think it was called on-the-house.


They've been giving it away for free on almost every platform for a while now.


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 22, 2019)

Lorec said:


> wasnt "on the house" on origin by chance?


oh, I think it was. They stopped with the free games, 1+ year ago.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 22, 2019)

Ah damn it, got back home, promo for Mutant Year Zero already ended.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 22, 2019)

Fez | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Fez at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 22, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Ah damn it, got back home, promo for Mutant Year Zero already ended.



That sucks


----------



## JovHinner123 (Aug 27, 2019)

Fortnite, that game is dope


----------



## Growle (Aug 27, 2019)

Two free games on Epic store today: Celeste, and Inside. Both Indie games I'll be grabbing soon as I get home.

And it's not free but Farcry: Primal is $4.99 on the Epic store. That's a steal imo.


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 27, 2019)

Growle said:


> Two free games on Epic store today: Celeste, and Inside.


The games are free from 30.08. Not today.


----------



## Growle (Aug 28, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> The games are free from 30.08. Not today.



My mistake! I'll edit. 

Nevermind, it's not letting me edit ~_~
Anyway, looked it up again and Celeste and Inside are free from 29 Aug - 05 Sep according to google. Thanks.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 28, 2019)

Growle said:


> And it's not free but Farcry: Primal is $4.99 on the Epic store. That's a steal imo.


I think it’s on sale for that price on Uplay as well:








						Buy Far Cry Primal
					

Welcome to the Stone Age, a time of omnipresent danger and limitless adventure, where giant woolly mammoths and saber-toothed tigers rule the Earth, and humanity is at the bottom of the food chain. As the last survivor of your tribe, you will learn to craft a deadly arsenal, fend off fierce...




					store.ubi.com
				




Technically it should be in the current deals thread:








						Current Sales, Bundles, Giveaways
					

-This OP has been plundered by @RCoon  This is the official thread for all things deals, bundles, sales and giveaways in the gaming world. Is there a Steam sale going on? Drop a link, let everyone know what date and time it starts.  Rules:  Avoid posting links to sales, bundles or giveaways...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 29, 2019)

The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com
				




DiRT Rally free on Humble for a limited time.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 30, 2019)

INSIDE and Celeste both great games!!!! Free on Epic Games Store!









						free-games-collection
					

As a developer ourselves, we have always wanted a store with fair economics that connects us directly with our players. Thanks to the success of Fortnite, we are now able to share our capabilities with other developers and make that store a reality.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 30, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
> 
> 
> Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!
> ...


Had to post this to almost everywhere. Great game, good to play even with a gamepad


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 5, 2019)

Free Game Collection
					

As a developer ourselves, we have always wanted a store with fair economics that connects us directly with our players. Thanks to the success of Fortnite, we are now able to share our capabilities with other developers and make that store a reality.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 6, 2019)

ABZU is great if you have kids. I imagine they'd have a blast playing the game on a big screen tele.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 6, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> ABZU is great if you have kids. I imagine they'd have a blast playing the game on a big screen tele.


I was having a fun time with it before heading off for work, and I'm forty.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 11, 2019)

Free starting tomorrow at the Epic Game Store.













						Conarium | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Conarium at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 11, 2019)

recall this awesome game, for anyone whom dont know abt this, just give a try and you will love it




__





						CRSED: F.O.A.D. — a brutal MMO last-man-standing shooter
					

CRSED: F.O.A.D. is a brutal multiplayer last-man-standing shooter with realistic weaponry, mystic traps and demonic rituals. An hey, it’s free!




					gameroyale.net


----------



## Gloomanoid (Sep 12, 2019)

Endless Space free on Humble Bundle
Free


----------



## natr0n (Sep 14, 2019)

Dirt Rally free on steam









						DiRT Rally on Steam
					

DiRT Rally is the most authentic and thrilling rally game ever made, road-tested over 80 million miles by the DiRT community. It perfectly captures that white knuckle feeling of racing on the edge as you hurtle along dangerous roads, knowing that one crash could irreparably harm your stage time.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## RafeeSamith (Sep 14, 2019)

Dirt Rally was free on Humble Bundle too for a while


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 15, 2019)

Any guesses as to what the next free game at the Epic Game Store is besides Batman?


----------



## natr0n (Sep 15, 2019)

Manbat


----------



## natr0n (Sep 18, 2019)

FREE copy of *Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas* on PC for a limited time.



			https://socialclub.rockstargames.com/rockstar-games-launcher
		


Just install rockstar launcher.

Game is 4GB


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 18, 2019)

natr0n said:


> FREE copy of *Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas* on PC for a limited time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a bad freebie!


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 18, 2019)

natr0n said:


> FREE copy of *Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas* on PC for a limited time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Offtopic. People complain that we have another game launcher, but this simply replaces Social Club that was mandatory anyway.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 18, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Offtopic. People complain that we have another game launcher, but this simply replaces Social Club that was mandatory anyway.



this is a good way of thinking about it


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 19, 2019)

Batman Free Week
					

As a developer ourselves, we have always wanted a store with fair economics that connects us directly with our players. Thanks to the success of Fortnite, we are now able to share our capabilities with other developers and make that store a reality.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 19, 2019)

animal007uk said:


> Batman Free Week
> 
> 
> As a developer ourselves, we have always wanted a store with fair economics that connects us directly with our players. Thanks to the success of Fortnite, we are now able to share our capabilities with other developers and make that store a reality.
> ...



Wow I do not understand why people hate on Epic. They have given us some excellent free games.


----------



## HD64G (Sep 19, 2019)

Fabulous giveaway indeed. But I will not install epic software yet. We need better tools that aren't so suspicious when installed into our system. I wait for scientific testing of that installer and its activity in a PC when running and then I will decide to use it or not.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 19, 2019)

The 6 Batman(Manbat) games has to be the best giveaway to date.
Almost ridiculous really.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 19, 2019)

natr0n said:


> The 6 Batman(Manbat) games has to be the best giveaway to date.
> Almost ridiculous really.


This might be a sign that they're getting desperate.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 19, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> This might be a sign that they're getting desperate.


Well for user base yes perhaps; Yet they make unreal engine,so they will possibly never have to worry about much.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 19, 2019)

natr0n said:


> Well for user base yes perhaps; Yet they make unreal engine,so they will possibly never have to worry about much.


Good point!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 20, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> This might be a sign that they're getting desperate.


They’re doing fine. Asylum and City are old, with nearly everybody having played Asylum, and Knight never did well due to having massive performance and crashing problems. Eventually fixed, but the damage was done.

They have quite a few good games, and I’m already up to 10 that I actually bought.

My Steam drive needs room for upcoming games. Since these are free I’ll get them for my EGS drive.  Win-win for me.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 20, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Wow I do not understand why people hate on Epic. They have given us some excellent free games.


It still sucks sweaty balls, but I have to admit that the Batman bundle is too good to pass on, have to finally register to that crap.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 21, 2019)

I've never played any Batman games, but free is free


----------



## 64K (Sep 21, 2019)

I picked up Arkham Knight and all 3 of the Lego Star Wars games. I may never get to play the Lego games but as people say. Free is good.

On the 26th Epic will be giving away Metro 2033 Redux. I've had the original for a long time and very much enjoy replaying it but not the Redux so I will pick that up as well.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 21, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Wow I do not understand why people hate on Epic. They have given us some excellent free games.


I'll give you candy, now come with me to that dark alley. Everybody likes free candy!


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 24, 2019)

Two more days to go until the next free games. If the Batman giveaway didn't get you to jump maybe this will?


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 24, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> I'll give you candy, now come with me to that dark alley. Everybody likes free candy!



Well the greenleaf is legal in Canada now so we would stay a while in the alley . I know I am going to enjoy the heck out of Metro 2033 REDUX for sure regardless of the business end of Epic I as an end user have bought exactly one game (Rebel Galaxy Outlaw) and own 20 games. I get no correspondence from EPic other than free game offers and new releases. Between this and Humble Monthly you could build a seriously nice diverse gaming library quite quickly.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 24, 2019)

Shame I already have Metro in my Steam library


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 24, 2019)

What's interesting is that Arkham Origins are not on the list... Probably both Epic and WB are ashamed of putting this abomination in store (even for free).


----------



## JC316 (Sep 24, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> What's interesting is that Arkham Origins are not on the list... Probably both Epic and WB are ashamed of putting this abomination in store (even for free).



I liked Origins. Hell, I loved all of the Arkham games, even if I did have to get Knight on PS4 just to make the damned thing playable.


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 24, 2019)

JC316 said:


> I liked Origins. Hell, I loved all of the Arkham games, even if I did have to get Knight on PS4 just to make the damned thing playable.


Arkham Knight wasn't that bad (even initially, especially if you had NVidia GPU). Beat it on my old rig w/ GTX750Ti without a hitch. Now it runs fine 'cause WB brought lots of bad publicity with this and was publicly obligated to patch the game and fix issues. 
Origins weren't as hyped up at the time as AK, so WB had a chance to ignore/downplay issues and sweep everything under the rug. I think this game was the one that killed all of my trust in WB Games.
I don't think I ever finished this game, because every playthrough ends up with a game-breaking or progression-stopping bug (I've tried ma-a-a-any times).


----------



## JC316 (Sep 24, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Arkham Knight wasn't that bad (even initially, especially if you had NVidia GPU). Beat it on my old rig w/ GTX750Ti without a hitch. Now it runs fine 'cause WB brought lots of bad publicity with this and was publicly obligated to patch the game and fix issues.
> Origins weren't as hyped up at the time as AK, so WB had a chance to ignore/downplay issues and sweep everything under the rug. I think this game was the one that killed all of my trust in WB Games.
> I don't think I ever finished this game, because every playthrough ends up with a game-breaking or progression-stopping bug (I've tried ma-a-a-any times).



That's weird. I bought Origins when it first came out and never had an issue with it. Was running my GTX770 at the time. In fact, the only problem I've ever had with any batman game was Arkham City, I got it brand new in the box from Best Buy, and there was no steam key inside lol.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 24, 2019)

I had to work around so many bugs on BA Origin...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Two more days to go until the next free games. If the Batman giveaway didn't get you to jump maybe this will?
> 
> View attachment 132599


I already own Metro2033 DRM free.


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I already own Metro2033 DRM free.


I'd rather buy something on GOG than get it free on EGS.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> I'd rather buy something on GOG than get it free on EGS.


Same here. I have, in fact, done that a few times. It was a few years ago. The XCom 2012 remake was being given away on Steam, but I still bought it on GOG. I have and will happily pay for a DRM free version of a game than get a DRM version for free.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Sep 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> This might be a sign that they're getting desperate.



Sounds about right but that part of me that wanted those games capitulated and snapped them up. 6 free games is pretty nice, and if they do their once a week free games promos I'll just keep grabbing them, will probably never buy from there but free games are free games.


----------



## pigulici (Sep 25, 2019)

*Freespace 2*
free on gog.com


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 25, 2019)

pigulici said:


> *Freespace 2*
> free on gog.com



Nice make sure you get all the mods including proper Joystick support. There are some really serious add on mods for full new game play too.


----------



## delshay (Sep 25, 2019)

pigulici said:


> *Freespace 2*
> free on gog.com



The original Freespace is still my favourite game of all time, even in the year 2019. I even own the expansion pack "Silent Threat".

I own the limited edition of Freespace 2 which has the expansion pack ( 3 CD ). Only 2000 were made.


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 25, 2019)

delshay said:


> The original Freespace is still my favourite game of all time, even in the year 2019. I even own the expansion pack "Silent Threat".
> 
> I own the limited edition of Freespace 2 which has the expansion pack ( 3 CD ).



You like Freespace better than 2? Have you checked out the mods for it?


----------



## delshay (Sep 25, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> You like Freespace better than 2? Have you checked out the mods for it?



I find Freespace voice over is better than 2. Also the original it is not clear you must destroy every ship. Even thou you are told to destroy it, if you capture it by disarming & disabling it's engines you get a bonus on some missions.

I have seen mods but i'm unable to play this game without my "Gravis Analog Pro" ( 15 pin ) getting rare. Need to find a way to connect this to a modern computer.


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 25, 2019)

delshay said:


> I find Freespace voice over is better than 2. Also the original it is not clear you must destroy every ship. Even thou you are told to destroy it, if you capture it by disarming & disabling it's engines you get a bonus on some missions.
> 
> I have seen mods but i'm unable to play this game without my "Gravis Analog Pro" ( 15 pin ) getting rare. Need to find a way to connect this to a modern computer.



Man you are making me wax nostalgic, I loved that Flight stick. The Thrustmaster T-1600 line is pretty good and not expensive compared to some others. I truly wish that we could get games made like Freespace 2 with a nice structured campaign. I would love to see something like a Freespace based game with the plot tree of the original Colony Wars on the PS1 come to PC.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 25, 2019)

pigulici said:


> *Freespace 2*
> free on gog.com


Just replying with a link   Thanks!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2019)

pigulici said:


> *Freespace 2*
> free on gog.com


Was about to post that, you beat me to the punch! LOL!



kapone32 said:


> You like Freespace better than 2? Have you checked out the mods for it?


I think he means the storyline. BITD, there was an even divide of people who like the first one better.


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 26, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Was about to post that, you beat me to the punch! LOL!
> 
> 
> I think he means the storyline. BITD, there was an even divide of people who like the first one better.



Understandable, I liked the first one but once I got the 2nd and the source code was released into the wild I could not look back.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 26, 2019)

Dauntless | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Dauntless for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## killster1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Metro 2033 Redux | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Metro 2033 Redux at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				











						Everything | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Everything at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




metro 2033 for free anyone? yea i imagine there are lots of people that hate epic, but its free ;?


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 27, 2019)

Already got em  Backlog just got one game larger, I might actually play Everything at some point


----------



## killster1 (Sep 27, 2019)

never knew this thread existed.. i think its a hot deal wish could have just left it alone there ;( easier then sorting through 44 pages of comments


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2019)

killster1 said:


> never knew this thread existed.. i think its a hot deal wish could have just left it alone there ;( easier then sorting through 44 pages of comments


It's a game and it's free, best to put free games in the free game thread, I am guessing the last page or two are the recent ones, not sure why anyone would want to go back a few years to find a game that is free this week.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 1, 2019)

killster1 said:


> Metro 2033 Redux | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Metro 2033 Redux at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Although I have Metro 2033 already on Steam, I claimed the free Epic version because well, it's free


----------



## 64K (Oct 1, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Although I have Metro 2033 already on Steam, I claimed the free Epic version because well, it's free



I've had the original Metro 2033 on Steam for a long time but I got the free game from Epic because it is the Redux version. Definitely sharper with more detail. It's one of my games that I replay every few years so I will enjoy it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2019)

64K said:


> I've had the original Metro 2033 on Steam for a long time but I got the free game from Epic because it is the Redux version. Definitely sharper with more detail. It's one of my games that I replay every few years so I will enjoy it.


I grabbed it too, although I am having trouble with the download manager/launcher link but have not tried to troubleshoot it yet.


----------



## 64K (Oct 1, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I grabbed it too, although I am having trouble with the download manager/launcher link but have not tried to troubleshoot it yet.



Are you launching the game from the executable? With me EGS didn't put it on my desktop. They put something on the desktop that wasn't the launcher so I copy/pasted the executable icon onto my desktop from the Metro 2033 folder.


----------



## Patanosters (Oct 1, 2019)

killster1 said:


> Metro 2033 Redux | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Metro 2033 Redux at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


i downloaded Metro 2033 Redux from Epic Games Yesterday the Game Wont launch , i contacted Epic about it they said to talk to Deepsilver


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2019)

64K said:


> Are you launching the game from the executable? With me EGS didn't put it on my desktop. They put something on the desktop that wasn't the launcher so I copy/pasted the executable icon onto my desktop from the Metro 2033 folder.


Got there in the end, it was my AV, disabled it and the download launcher linked and downloaded.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 4, 2019)

Not sure if this fits here, but if you download the Rockstar Games Launcher before 9th October, they'll give you a 'bonus free copy of *GTA: San Andreas*'. Yes, it's another launcher 
Downloading now to see how this works out. Not that I'm cynical or anything...


			https://socialclub.rockstargames.com/rockstar-games-launcher
		

Edit:
Ah yes, it means that in future all Rockstar games will need their launcher to run.
This seems like an epic move to cut out Steam, in the long run.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 4, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Not sure if this fits here, but if you download the Rockstar Games Launcher before 9th October, they'll give you a 'bonus free copy of *GTA: San Andreas*'. Yes, it's another launcher
> Downloading now to see how this works out. Not that I'm cynical or anything...
> 
> 
> ...


It’s ok and unobtrusive. I have it for GTA5, Max Payne 3 and LA Noire.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 4, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> It’s ok and unobtrusive. I have it for GTA5, Max Payne 3 and LA Noire.


Ditto I had Social Club GTAV anyway  It’s cool it sees your Steam games(LA Noire, Max Payne 3)


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 4, 2019)

Installed it no problem and it's just another game launcher as far as I'm concerned.
Also, I claimed the free game, GTA: San Andreas which I may get around to playing when it jumps up the already expanding queue of free games.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 4, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Two more days to go until the next free games. If the Batman giveaway didn't get you to jump maybe this will?
> 
> View attachment 132599



I will say Everything is one hell of a strange game.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 4, 2019)

Minit | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Minit at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 5, 2019)

Destiny 2 is F2P on Steam! Haven't been a big fan, pretty much missed the entire series, but my younger bro played the s$#t out of it on PS4 (bought the console just for Destiny 1 at launch).


----------



## robertmi (Oct 11, 2019)

Surviving Mars | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Surviving Mars at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Eskimonster (Oct 15, 2019)

Internet archive over old Dos-games have been updated with more then 2500 games in one update.


			Software Library: MS-DOS Games : Free Software : Free Download, Borrow and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 15, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> Internet archive over old Dos-games have been updated with more then 2500 games in one update.
> 
> 
> Software Library: MS-DOS Games : Free Software : Free Download, Borrow and Streaming : Internet Archive


doh!! I meant to post that when I spotted earlier!! nice catch


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 17, 2019)

next up in the epic store


----------



## Frick (Oct 17, 2019)

Crusader Kings II on Steam
					

Explore one of the defining periods in world history in an experience crafted by the masters of Grand Strategy.




					store.steampowered.com
				




CK2 currently free. Not sure if it just turned F2P (sans DLC though) or if it's a promotion for PDXCon.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 17, 2019)

New free games at the Epic Games Store









						free-games-collection
					

As a developer ourselves, we have always wanted a store with fair economics that connects us directly with our players. Thanks to the success of Fortnite, we are now able to share our capabilities with other developers and make that store a reality.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 17, 2019)

heads up-if you're having trouble with claiming your free games at epic store using the launcher,try going through the site.I got stuck at "prepapring your order" screen with the launcher but the site worked just fine and they both were added to my library.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## 64K (Oct 18, 2019)

I have 12 games on EGS. I've paid for 2 for a grand total of $10 to EGS.

They probably feel about me the same way that credit card companies do. I always pay my balance in full every month. Never, ever pay interest. I'm not doing it right from their point of view.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 19, 2019)

Granny - Apps on Google Play
					

Granny keeps you locked in her house.




					play.google.com


----------



## Frick (Oct 20, 2019)

Frick said:


> Crusader Kings II on Steam
> 
> 
> Explore one of the defining periods in world history in an experience crafted by the masters of Grand Strategy.
> ...



It's free forever, but without the DLC.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 21, 2019)

Frick said:


> It's free forever, but without the DLC.


Not to rain on your parade, Frick, or maybe just a sprinkle   Sign up for the Newsletter, and get the Old Gods DLC for free 









						Crusader Kings III - Paradox Interactive
					

Paradox Interactive is a world leading PC games publisher known for games such as Cities: Skylines, Europa Universalis and Crusader Kings.




					www.crusaderkings.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 24, 2019)

Free Game Collection
					

As a developer ourselves, we have always wanted a store with fair economics that connects us directly with our players. Thanks to the success of Fortnite, we are now able to share our capabilities with other developers and make that store a reality.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 26, 2019)

free on epic


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 26, 2019)

so much freestuff woho i love epicgem


----------



## Vycyous (Oct 31, 2019)

Last chance to get Q.U.B.E. 2 and Layers of Fear for free (about 30 minutes left to claim them).









						Q.U.B.E. 2 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Q.U.B.E. 2 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Layers of Fear: Masterpiece Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Layers of Fear: Masterpiece Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




Next up are Costume Quest and SOMA, free until November 7th.









						Costume Quest | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Costume Quest at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						SOMA | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play SOMA at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Drone (Oct 31, 2019)

Amazing! SOMA is one of the best horror games I've played


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 31, 2019)

Drone said:


> Amazing! SOMA is one of the best horror games I've played


I'm such a pussy when it comes to horror survival games. Is SOMA as scary as Alien Isolation? That scared the life out of me and took me over three years to finish.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 1, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm such a pussy when it comes to horror survival games. Is SOMA as scary as Alien Isolation? That scared the life out of me and took me over three years to finish.


It's scary enough that I stopped playing.


----------



## Vycyous (Nov 7, 2019)

There is approximately 1 hour left to get Costume Quest and SOMA for free. I guess there was only about 1 minute left... probably because of Daylight Saving Time ending.

Edit: Never mind, they're still free for a bit longer. Something was going on with the website and launcher/app right around the time I was checking.









						Costume Quest | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Costume Quest at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						SOMA | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play SOMA at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




And in about 1 hour now a little while, Nuclear Throne and Ruiner will be free until November 14th.









						Nuclear Throne | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Nuclear Throne at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						RUINER | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play RUINER at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 7, 2019)

this looks amazing.I got so many great games from epic free that I feel obliged to buy an exclusive on day one though I haven't got a game on day one since watch dogs 2 in 2016.


----------



## 64K (Nov 9, 2019)

Just Cause 4 Reloaded free to play for a couple more days for anyone interested. It's not free to keep. Just free to play. If you do decide to buy it then it's on sale for 78% off for $14.


----------



## Vycyous (Nov 14, 2019)

The Messenger is now free on the Epic Games store until November 21st.









						The Messenger | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play The Messenger at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




_Edit: Be sure to pick up the Picnic Panic DLC for The Messenger, although it may be perpetually free._









						The Messenger Picnic Panic for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play The Messenger Picnic Panic for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com
				




After that, Bad North will be free from November 21-28.









						Bad North:  Jotunn Edition
					

Your home is under attack. The king is dead at the hands of Viking invaders. Hope is a distant glimmer in the fog, fading fast with every passing moment. As you rise to take your father’s place as ruler, it will fall to you to stage your defenses. But make no mistake – this is no fight for...




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Gloomanoid (Nov 16, 2019)

Company of Heroes-2 is free on Steam


----------



## Vycyous (Nov 16, 2019)

Gloomanoid said:


> Company of Heroes-2 is free on Steam




Free until November 17th. Apparently, I already got this for free on December 14, 2017 during some other promotional giveaway.









						Steam :: Company of Heroes 2 :: COH2 WEEKEND GIVEAWAY!
					

Download now, keep forever. Sign up to our newsletter for free DLC!




					steamcommunity.com
				




The Victory at Stalingrad DLC is also free if you simply begin the sign-up process and allow Sega to redeem keys on your account. I didn't finish filling out my info since the DLC was already added to my library.






						Age Gate | Company of Heroes
					






					signup.companyofheroes.com
				











						Company of Heroes 2 - Victory at Stalingrad Mission Pack on Steam
					

In the winter of 1942, the Red Army fought valiantly to hold the capital of Stalingrad against a seemingly unstoppable German advance. At great cost and against all odds, the Soviets managed to stop the fascist advance and began their counter attack with Operations Uranus and Little Saturn.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 16, 2019)

Vycyous said:


> Free until November 17th. Apparently, I already got this for free on December 14, 2017 during some other promotional giveaway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Free until then, get it before then and keep forever


----------



## Vycyous (Nov 19, 2019)

For anyone with an Apple iOS device (iPhone, iPad), Bastion is currently free (apparently, until December 31st). It might also be free on Android/Google Play, but I'm not sure. I'm only mentioning this since it is generally thought of as a PC/console game.

This is sort of a 2-step process. You'll need to download the game, then unlock the full game (for free) with an in-app "purchase" (it's free, so you're not actually paying anything).









						‎Bastion
					

‎*NOTICE* Play the beginning for free. A one-time in-app purchase unlocks the full game.  * * *  AWARDS   - App Store BEST of 2012 Pick - App Store EDITORS' CHOICE  The original version of Bastion earned more than 100 industry accolades, including: - BEST DOWNLOADABLE GAME and BEST DEBUT, Game...



					apps.apple.com


----------



## Vycyous (Nov 21, 2019)

Bad North is now free on the Epic Games Store until November 29th.









						Bad North:  Jotunn Edition
					

Your home is under attack. The king is dead at the hands of Viking invaders. Hope is a distant glimmer in the fog, fading fast with every passing moment. As you rise to take your father’s place as ruler, it will fall to you to stage your defenses. But make no mistake – this is no fight for...




					www.epicgames.com
				




After that, Rayman Legends will be free starting November 29th to December 6th.









						RAYMAN® LEGENDS | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play RAYMAN® LEGENDS at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 21, 2019)

Vycyous said:


> Bad North is now free on the Epic Games Store until November 29th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rayman Legends was free on Uplay like 2 years ago.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Rayman Legends was free on Uplay like 2 years ago.


Lol, and? Its not now. This is another opportunity to get it free. Thats what the thread is for.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 21, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Lol, and? Its not now. This is another opportunity to get it free. Thats what the thread is for.



I know it is actually a decent game and the Graphics hold up too. Oh well another game to add to my Epic library. It is funny to me that I have more games on EPic than GOG even though I have bought exactly one game on EPic.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 21, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Lol, and? Its not now. This is another opportunity to get it free. Thats what the thread is for.


Exactly, even if I have a game in an another platform's library, why not grab it also for the Epic's one.

e: In fact I have Rayman Origins on Uplay, not Legends, so that's cool.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 21, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Rayman Legends was free on Uplay like 2 years ago.



Is it still free on UPlay? If so, please provide a link or this post is irrelevant to this topic and provides the community an example of what shouldn't be posted here. 

This goes to everyone involved in this topic, please post about current free games relevant to the topic. Doesn't matter if it was free prior if it isn't today. The point is to share your findings of free games with the community so they can enjoy them too. Let's keep it simple and focused on that please.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 21, 2019)

Kursah said:


> Is it still free on UPlay? If so, please provide a link or this post is irrelevant to this topic and provides the community an example of what shouldn't be posted here.
> 
> This goes to everyone involved in this topic, please post about current free games relevant to the topic. Doesn't matter if it was free prior if it isn't today. The point is to share your findings of free games with the community so they can enjoy them too. Let's keep it simple and focused on that please.



No problem thanks for that I will have to check when I get home to see if it is still a free game on Uplay.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 21, 2019)

The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## natr0n (Nov 29, 2019)

Rayman Legends free on epic


----------



## birdie (Nov 29, 2019)

For the lazy ones: Get Rayman Legends for free on Epic Store


----------



## birdie (Dec 4, 2019)

Get Zombie Driver HD for free on Steam

The game looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 4, 2019)

birdie said:


> Get Zombie Driver HD for free on Steam
> 
> The game looks like a lot of fun.



Fun game, I use to play it a lot years ago.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 4, 2019)

natr0n said:


> Fun game, I use to play it a lot years ago.


I’m definitely interested!


----------



## Voluman (Dec 4, 2019)

> X-Morph: Defense 75% off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## birdie (Dec 6, 2019)

Jotun Valhalla Edition is free on Epic.






Meanwhile Red Dead Redemption 2 is now live on Steam.


----------



## birdie (Dec 11, 2019)

Pro Evolution Soccer 2020 LITE is now free on Steam






_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Play 233 EA games for a month for just $1. And cancel the subscription afterwards.


----------



## pigulici (Dec 11, 2019)

*Wasteland 2 free*
on gog.com, also "
Wasteland 2 give you a gift key for Wasteland 1: The Original Classic. If you click on the game in your library, click "MORE", then click "SERIAL KEYS", it should give you a key for Wasteland 1. "
"
are new games in GOG Connect to claim if you own them on Steam.

Age of Wonders: Planetfall
Dusk
Galaxy Trucker: Extended Edition
Through the Ages
"
will be more games later...


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 11, 2019)

pigulici said:


> *Wasteland 2 free*
> on gog.com, also "
> Wasteland 2 give you a gift key for Wasteland 1: The Original Classic. If you click on the game in your library, click "MORE", then click "SERIAL KEYS", it should give you a key for Wasteland 1. "
> "
> ...


been a while since GoG Connect updated, nice catch! I checked it a couple weeks ago, and it was empty. nice to see that they haven't given up yet


----------



## birdie (Dec 12, 2019)

The Escapists are free on Epic Store.





______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Steam Game Awards 2019 sale including games from previous years.




______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus at 70% discount.

The Wolf Among Us is free on Epic.


----------



## 64K (Dec 13, 2019)

birdie said:


> The Escapists are free on Epic Store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Wolf Among Us was one of the games on my list to buy eventually. Now I get it for free. Thank you Epic. 

Also, yesterday The Wolf Among Us 2 got an official announcement:


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 13, 2019)

64K said:


> The Wolf Among Us was one of the games on my list to buy eventually. Now I get it for free. Thank you Epic.
> 
> Also, yesterday The Wolf Among Us 2 got an official announcement:


I wonder why TellTale Games is listed in the end of trailer.  I thought they were gone?  So what studio is doing it?  Good questions I will have to research when I get a chance.


----------



## 64K (Dec 13, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I wonder why TellTale Games is listed in the end of trailer.  I thought they were gone?  So what studio is doing it?  Good questions I will have to research when I get a chance.



Another company (I don't remember who) bought up the assets and licenses of the former Telltale Games and is using the Telltale Games name also. I think I recall that they offered positions to some of the staff from the former Telltale Games but they aren't permanent jobs. Just hired for each individual game with no promises of further employment after the game is finished.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 13, 2019)

64K said:


> Another company (I don't remember who) bought up the assets and licenses of the former Telltale Games and is using the Telltale Games name also. I think I recall that they offered positions to some of the staff from the former Telltale Games but they aren't permanent jobs. Just hired for each individual game with no promises of further employment.


Ah, yes.  It was LCG Entertainement and AdHoc Studio.  Yeah, the assets split, with all the Walking Dead Telltale Games going to Skybound Games, owned by Robert Kirkman.  So AdHoc will be making The Wolf Among Us 2.  The first is one of my top 50 games ever, so I hope they do it justice.


----------



## birdie (Dec 14, 2019)

Draw Slasher is free on Steam.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 14, 2019)

starts dec 19th on epic


----------



## birdie (Dec 15, 2019)

For anime/RPG/MOBA lovers:

Black Survival: Eternal Return - 4th Alpha is free on Steam.


----------



## pigulici (Dec 16, 2019)

Postal 2 (and 1) free on gog.com








						POSTAL 2
					

The one that re-started it all! The Dude shows up for his first day working at RWS and hi




					www.gog.com
				











						POSTAL: Classic and Uncut
					

Banned in over ten countries, realistic, non-stop-killing, action-strategy psychological




					www.gog.com


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 16, 2019)

pigulici said:


> Postal 2 (and 1) free on gog.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm unable to get Postal 2 for free.


----------



## pigulici (Dec 16, 2019)

you must go to giveway, on main page, and scroll down, until Postal 2 banner...


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 16, 2019)

pigulici said:


> until Postal 2 banner...



Ok got it now...


----------



## pigulici (Dec 18, 2019)

New games on gog connect:








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## birdie (Dec 19, 2019)

Into the Breach is free on Epic.


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 19, 2019)

I might never play it but its free.


----------



## 8bitgamer757 (Dec 19, 2019)

what are some good pc racing games for free?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 19, 2019)

8bitgamer757 said:


> what are some good pc racing games for free?


they usually go free for limited time only,just stay put.

I think I got the crew and grid free.


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 19, 2019)

8bitgamer757 said:


> what are some good pc racing games for free?


Racing games usually only comes in a few times a year but they show. I got metro 2033 redux for free some months ago. I got about 20 games for free. I've havent played one of them yet, but its free. all on epic store


----------



## freeagent (Dec 19, 2019)

My whole epic library is from free games over the last year.


----------



## tvamos (Dec 19, 2019)

8bitgamer757 said:


> what are some good pc racing games for free?


Not free, but have you tried Grid Autosport (2014)? Not race sim, but still a lot of fun.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 19, 2019)

8bitgamer757 said:


> what are some good pc racing games for free?











						Project CARS - Pagani Edition on Steam
					

Project CARS - Pagani Edition




					store.steampowered.com
				




Welcome to this special free edition of Project CARS, featuring a select group of Pagani vehicles and three locations to drive them at.

It's pretty fun just lacks all the cars and things from the original project cars.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2019)

animal007uk said:


> Project CARS - Pagani Edition on Steam
> 
> 
> Project CARS - Pagani Edition
> ...


That is a good one!


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2019)

freeagent said:


> My whole epic library is from free games over the last year.


Same here, haven't bought a single one and I won't buy anything from there.


----------



## birdie (Dec 20, 2019)

The very first Postal is free on Steam.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2019)

birdie said:


> The very first Postal is free on Steam.


Postal 1 and Postal 2 are both free on GOG as well!


----------



## 8bitgamer757 (Dec 21, 2019)

just thought i might mention that if you are looking for a good free shooter game, assualt cube is a pretty fun game based on the lightweight cube engine (intel GMA graphics ran this at 60fps flawlessly), and is on linux, windows, and mac.


----------



## Ruyki (Dec 21, 2019)

TowerFall Ascension is free on Epic.

Epic will have one free game every day from now on till Jan 1st. (The free game will only be free for the day.)


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 21, 2019)

I don't have a credit card, not less one with foreign currency (USD) so I'll be buying Steam Wallet cards from shops and buying games on Steam, thank you very much. But thank you for the free games, other stores. Very cool!


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 21, 2019)

birdie said:


> The very first Postal is free on Steam.


Damn, never even tried the first one. But oh boy, spent hundreds of hours causing mayhem in Postal 2.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 21, 2019)

Superhot is free on epic


----------



## ItsSoQuiet (Dec 22, 2019)

little inferno free on epic


----------



## birdie (Dec 23, 2019)

Ape Out is free on Epic.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 25, 2019)

Totally Accurate Battle Simulator free on Epic.
Gotta try that some day,looks fun.


----------



## birdie (Dec 26, 2019)

FTL: Faster than Light is free on Epic.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 26, 2019)

How about the Epic $10 coupon?
That means I could get The Division 2 for $5  or any other $15 sale game, I assume.
Edit
Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## pigulici (Dec 27, 2019)

New games from gog connect:








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				




oh, yeah, another free, on epic store, pixelated game...


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 27, 2019)

birdie said:


> The very first Postal is free on Steam.


glad this game still exist


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 28, 2019)

Blaes of Shogun free on  Epic


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 28, 2019)

blades of shogun free? this is one of the best games of the decade. wow. i been wanting this too.


----------



## Ardeshir (Dec 29, 2019)

Age of Empires Online is back thanks to Project Celeste

It's done in accordance with Microsoft's "Game content usage rules". As stipulated as requirements for legal use in the GCUR, all the content is free, and the community uses donations to fund servers. There is no mtx paywalls at all, and there is stacks of new stuff! They're even finishing off the Romans civilization for early next year!


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 29, 2019)

The Talos Principle | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play The Talos Principle at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 29, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> View attachment 140773
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That epic game is one of my all-time favorites! Beautifully rendered world, a deep background story, and more challenging puzzles for your intellect than you thought possible!


----------



## Bobmitmen (Dec 29, 2019)

Got it!  Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 29, 2019)

> Blaes of Shogun free on Epic


Cant find it on Epic store. Seems to not exist.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 29, 2019)

Devon68 said:


> Cant find it on Epic store. Seems to not exist.


The Talos Principle just took it's place in the giveaway. You just missed it. 


Edit: @Devon68
GoG has it on sale 75% off.










						Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun
					

Japan – Edo Period; 1620. Five highly specialized assassins fight for the Shogun in his




					www.gog.com


----------



## pigulici (Dec 30, 2019)

[GOG] Tower of Time (FREE) until January 1st, 2020, at 2 PM UTC. 
See the banner on the first page:

www.gog.com


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 30, 2019)

Hello Neighbor free on Epic
Yooka Laylee tomorrow


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 31, 2019)

oh damn darksiders 2 is next


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 31, 2019)

Yooka-Laylee and the Impossible Lair | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Yooka-Laylee and the Impossible Lair at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




Edit: I was interested in this game back before release.


----------



## birdie (Jan 1, 2020)

Lots of free games on Epic simultaneously:

Darksiders Warmastered Edition



Darksiders II Deathinitive Edition



Steep


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 9, 2020)

*Sundered: Eldritch Edition*
Now free on Epic








						Sundered: Eldritch Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Sundered: Eldritch Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Gloomanoid (Jan 9, 2020)

Headsnatchers free on Humble Bundle
Link


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 10, 2020)

Any free online games fps like Alliance of vaillant arms ?


----------



## Wan Ya (Jan 10, 2020)

maybe https://www.urbanterror.info


----------



## birdie (Jan 15, 2020)

Are you a cat lover?



***

A bonus (probably for children only but who knows): Super Mario Bros. Cats

***

It's catting day, hallelujah! Samudai


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 16, 2020)

Free on Epic.








						Horace | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Horace at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				



Horace is a huge platforming adventure which pushes the boundaries of the genre with a profound story of a small robot learning of life.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 17, 2020)

birdie said:


> Are you a cat lover?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Birdie? Are you a fan of being eaten?


----------



## Hugis (Jan 19, 2020)

Free on Epic  
Magic: The Gathering Arena









						Magic: The Gathering Arena | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Magic: The Gathering Arena for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## birdie (Jan 21, 2020)

Valve PSA:



> Half-Life: Alyx is coming in March, and we are celebrating early by making all games in the Half-Life Series FREE to play for Steam users, from now until the day it launches!
> 
> If you already have Steam installed, you can click the following links to start playing now!
> Half-Life
> ...



Sadly I've no idea how to make these links work. URL shortener? Fixed using a shortener. Don't beat me if they don't work.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 21, 2020)

Hugis said:


> Free on Epic
> Magic: The Gathering Arena
> 
> 
> ...


lol,I thought this game was a family guy cutaway.


----------



## robertmi (Jan 25, 2020)

The Bridge
					

The Bridge is a logic puzzle game that forces the player to reevaluate their preconceptions of physics and perspective. It is Escher meets Isaac Newton. Manipulate gravity to redefine the ceiling as the floor while venturing through impossible architectures.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 25, 2020)

birdie said:


> Are you a cat lover?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hell yes I am! :3

Must try this now.


----------



## birdie (Jan 30, 2020)

Farming Simulator 19 ($25!) is free on Epic Games.


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 1, 2020)

Hey there, I'm new to the forum and all about free games. Figured I would register and contribute the best I could. I currently host a site dedicated to locating free games from all over the web for pc and consoles, and all being legal. I DO NOT condone to pirated games. is it okay with y'all if I post my site to help contribute?  If not that's cool I figured I would ask prior to doing so.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 1, 2020)

dammit I missed Magic:TG really wanted to try it out. oh well, time to go farming....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 1, 2020)

Dimnexus said:


> Hey there, I'm new to the forum and all about free games. Figured I would register and contribute the best I could. I currently host a site dedicated to locating free games from all over the web for pc and consoles, and all being legal. I DO NOT condone to pirated games. is it okay with y'all if I post my site to help contribute?  If not that's cool I figured I would ask prior to doing so.


I don't think there's anything wrong with a post that says "hey come look here" as long as your site is legit.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 1, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with a post that says "hey come look here" as long as your site is legit.


I‘d consider it advertising personally.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 1, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> I‘d consider it advertising personally.


And all of the rest of the posts here aren't? Think about that for a moment..


----------



## basco (Feb 1, 2020)

i saw this too late but its still free for 1 day to try:








						Disintegration on Steam
					

Pilot a heavily armed Gravcycle in Disintegration, a new sci-fi first-person shooter unlike any other. Command your troops on the ground as you battle through a thrilling single-player campaign.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 1, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is, as described, a "Free Games Thread". If someone, anyone, has links to legitimate free games, they are all welcome.


I agree with this, it's nothing away from anyone


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 1, 2020)

OK, just to draw a line under this debate, within the guidelines self promotion for new members is normally not allowed but leeway is given to more established members,  however this ruling within the spirit of the guidelines also takes into account any commercial interests that the poster may have in doing so, so in reality and arguably you could both be right here so to speak.

My view is, hopefully within the realms of common sense (mine at least ), is that if there is no outright commercial gain, the site is legit and all the games listed there are genuine free games and it adds value to this community then it is OK to give it a go, not sure how it would work in the free games thread in so much as I would not want to see a post with a link to the site on every page of this thread, maybe a single post with a link and the new member maybe put that link in their signature and then call it a day...……. I will tag the other Senior Mod's for any relevant comment/confirmation as I am off on holiday tomorrow!

Edit:  @Dimnexus ...… Could you message the link to @sneekypeet  and @bogmali  as I will be away after today.


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 2, 2020)

*Rush for Glory*















*Download Here*

In Rush for Glory, control an army of friendly forces. Build resourceful towers that could help the army fend off ruthless aliens. Be warned, these aliens are relentless, they never know when to stop. Upgrade your towers and plant them in strategic locations. This is the last fight between humans and aliens. You are humans final hope. Are you ready for the final battle?





*Rush for Glory features:*
– 10 exciting campaigns;
– More than 30 challenging enemy type with unique behaviors;
– More than 40 upgrading options available;
– Rush of Glory is a free full version game to download and play.
*Requirements*

File Size: 802 Mb
Windows 98/XP/Vista/7/8/10


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 3, 2020)

Just to clarify the above post. User is new, site was vetted before it was allowed to be posted. Enjoy!


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 3, 2020)

*Die Young: Prologue*






*About This Game*

Die Young: Prologue narrates events that occurred a few hours before the main story of Die Young. You play as Nehir, a field agent on a mission to kill Brother No.1. The mission failed and now you have only one desperate attempt to reach the extraction point.






In *Die Young: Prologue* you play as Nehir, a field agent of a well-known political party.
The party’s agenda is to deconstruct and eliminate Brother n.1, the leader of Island’s community.

Collectively, Nehir infiltrated the Island with her peers.
Their mission was to free the leader of their party who was being held captive.
The secondary objective of their plan was to kill Brother N.1.
The plan, however, took a turn for the worst.
In a last-ditch effort to assassinate Brother n.1, Nehir blew her cover and was forced to make a daring escape.

*Download Here*






The Prologue covers her desperate attempt to reach the rendezvous point. Will she be able to save herself or will she die young?






*Die Young: Prologue* is an action-adventure with a more linear structure than the open-world of Die Young, but it leaves the player with the possibility of using different approaches and paths to escape.
The game consists of three levels: Introductory, Main, Final.

If players choose to explore these levels, they’ll discover several useful items that’ll unravel the deep lore behind Die Young.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 3, 2020)

And on that note, it operates as a good demo for Die Young, which everyone should play at least once!  I was a part of that from Early Access because thendevs are very responsive and love their work.  

So yeah, the Prologue is pretty good!


----------



## pigulici (Feb 3, 2020)

TWO CLASSICS BECOME FREEBIES ON GOG.COM -The Lords of Midnight and Doomdark’s Revenge 

https://www.gog.com/news/two_classics_become_freebies_on_gogcom


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 3, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> And on that note, it operates as a good demo for Die Young, which everyone should play at least once!  I was a part of that from Early Access because thendevs are very responsive and love their work.
> 
> So yeah, the Prologue is pretty good!


I haven't had a chance to play it yet, but I'll definitely give it a shot. do you mind rating it 1-10 10 being best and 1 being worst?


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 3, 2020)

*GAME OF THRONES WINTER IS COMING*





Game of Thrones Winter is Coming is a PC strategy game based on the HBO drama television series, officially licensed by Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment under HBO, and developed and published by YOOZOO Games. Play the role of an ambitious Westeros lord, determined to save a people plagued by war and put a stop to the endless disputes between the Seven Kingdoms.

*About This Game*
This new strategy game has been built using the Unity engine and has beautifully rendered characters and scenery designed by renowned artists.
Game of Thrones Winter is Coming has been designed to give players a balanced combination of strategy and roleplaying for a unique gameplay experience. Build your base, expand your territory, recruit characters from the show, train your army, and make history.

*Download Here!*





*1. Dive into the World of Westeros*
– Westeros Like You’ve Never Seen It Before: The world of Game of Thrones Winter is Coming has been crafted and designed to recreate a geographically accurate version of Westeros with all the major castles from the show. – Sit on the Iron Throne: Party up with your friends and raise an army to compete with other lords over the castles across Westeros. Eventually, your quest is to sit on the Iron Throne and become the ruler of Westeros.
– It’s Down to You: Will you cut down those who seek to betray you? Or conquer cities and rule over vast lands? Make your own choices and create your own legend in the struggle for power.
– Relive the story of Westeros: Interact with events from the show and play through your favorite moments as a Westeros lord.





*2. Meet All Your Favorite Characters*
– See Game of Thrones and its characters from a different perspective. Forge your own path and progress together with your favorite characters from the TV show as you recruit them in your army. – Use Commanders you have recruited from the show in battle. Check their attributes, ranks, guards, and armies, and use their unique skills in battle.





*3. Expand Your Territory and Build Your Base*
– Customize your castle and add an array of different areas with their own distinct features and upgrades to help you build your kingdom. – Then explore a vast and varied recreation of Westeros with over 30 different terrain and weather types in an ever-changing world.





*4. Destiny Calls Your Troops, 10,000 Faces Arise*
– Battle among 10,000 other players that can all fights across the world simultaneously, conquering kingdoms across Westeros. – Select your commanders, set your battle formation, and use their abilities to complete missions in both PvE and PvP for great rewards.
– See the story of Game of Thrones unfold again and unlock exclusive hidden storylines through a wide variety of PvE missions.

*Mature Content Description*
The developers describe the content like this:
_This Game may contain content not appropriate for all ages, or may not be appropriate for viewing at work: Infrequent Violence or Gore, General Mature Content._

Game of Thrones series title and artwork © 2019 Home Box Office, Inc. All Rights Reserved.
HBO and related trademarks are the property of Home Box Office, Inc. Under license to WB Games.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 3, 2020)

Dimnexus said:


> I haven't had a chance to play it yet, but I'll definitely give it a shot. do you mind rating it 1-10 10 being best and 1 being worst?


I give it a solid 7.5, with the climbing being a 9.5, some of the best done in a game. I always felt invested in the main character. For a small team, a very solid game.


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 3, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I give it a solid 7.5, with the climbing being a 9.5, some of the best done in a game. I always felt invested in the main character. For a small team, a very solid game.


Awesome! Then yes I will definitely give it a shot.  Thanks for replying and providing feedback.


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 4, 2020)

*KYKLOS CODE on STEAM*






Kyklos Code is a first person action puzzler where you are reset to your starting location every 10 seconds. You can toggle the reset state of other objects in the world to solve puzzles. By activating new reset locations you can advance through the game.



Check out Kyklos Code *HERE*, or on *Steam*.






*ABOUT THIS GAME
Game Description*
Kyklos code, a first person action puzzler, sends you into your computer to defeat a virus. The virus has full control over your data and resets you to your starting location every 10 seconds. The only way to fight back is by manipulating the reset state of objects and activating new reset locations to ultimately find the virus and destroy it.

*Special Features*

Fight a computer virus by overcoming its challenges.
Meet a thrilling combination of logic puzzles and fast-paced action.
Use a hack to take puzzle objects into your reset loop.
Enjoy the cyberspace ambience powered by an intoxicating Synthwave soundtrack.










2017 Cube Factory


----------



## basco (Feb 5, 2020)

free trial for the next 5 days with all 39 currently available characters 








						Save 75% on Street Fighter V on Steam
					

Experience the intensity of head-to-head battles with Street Fighter® V! Choose from 16 iconic characters, then battle against friends online or offline with a robust variety of match options.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 5, 2020)

*SUPER PANDA ADVENTURES*





In Super Panda Adventures, you play as the brave panda-knight Fu, who is about to finish his training to become the new guardian of the Princess. At the same day of the big celebration party, some uninvited Robots show up to conquer the planet and take the Princess away in their Space Ships!















*Tell me more about the game!*

The game plays like a modern platformer (Metroidvania) combined with a new combo fighting style and lots of adventure elements. You can fight with a sword, throw shuriken or use magic abilities and combine these attacks to get combo points that increase your experience. Level up your character and unlock new abilities and upgrades! Explore two different worlds in a non-linear way to find lots of hidden items. Talk to many npcs, solve quests, find magic items and rescue the Princess!






*What makes it special?*

single player action platformer (Metroidvania) with adventure and rpg elements
unique combo fighting system that rewards players for combining attacks
non-linear gameplay that let’s you explore two different worlds
unlock over a dozen new abilities, find magic items and talk to crazy npcs
custom keyboard and gamepad support
around 6-10 hours of gameplay
in-game dialogues in English or German
fun for all ages
*Get Super Panda Adventures*

Check out game *HERE *or download directly* HERE.*











*System requirements*

*MINIMUM:*
*OS:* Windows 8, Windows 7, Windows Vista, Windows XP
*Processor:* 1 GHZ or higher
*Memory:* 1024 MB RAM
*Graphics:* 256 MB
*DirectX:* Version 9.0
*Storage:* 100 MB available space
*Sound Card:* Windows compatible

*Contacts *
www.indiegala.com
https://facebook.com/IndieGala
https://twitter.com/indiegala


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 5, 2020)

basco said:


> free trial for the next 5 days with all 39 currently available characters
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know it is not free but Street Fighter 5 is part of this month's Humble Choice.


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 6, 2020)

2 more free games on Epic.





						Carcassonne | Download & Play the Board Game Online – Epic Games Store
					

Carcassonne is a modern classic tile-placement game. Download and play this board game online from Asmodee Digital at the Epic Games Store.




					www.epicgames.com
				











						Ticket to Ride | Download & Play Ticket to Ride Online for PC – Epic Games Store
					

Play the official adaptation of the Ticket to Ride board game on your PC and enjoy the exciting cross-platform multiplayer mode. All aboard!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 6, 2020)

Kingdom Come Deliverance will be free on Epic  with all DLCs


----------



## SomeOne99h (Feb 6, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> Kingdom Come Deliverance will be free on Epic  with all DLCs


ARE YOU SERIOUS? :O
*EDIT:* I JUST CHECKED. FEB 13 - FEB 20. NOBODY DARES TO MILK ALL THE KEYS BEFORE ME!


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 6, 2020)

SomeOne99h said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS? :O


I don't think the DLC's will be included this is the base version of the game, and it is listing the additional options and purchases available for the game.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 7, 2020)

Kingdom Come: Deliverance is going free on the Epic Games Store next week
					

The board game adaptations Carcassonne and Ticket to Ride are free right now.




					www.pcgamer.com
				




DLC's not included.


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 7, 2020)

*Ticket To Ride FEB/6/20 – FEB/13/20* 





CONNECT MORE THAN CITIES! Set off with your friends and family to re(discover) Ticket to Ride, the classic boardgame. In this railway adventure, you’ll need to be the quickest to link up your cities and reach your destinations.









*ABOUT THIS GAME*
Set off with your friends and family to re(discover) Ticket to Ride, the classic boardgame. In this railway adventure, you’ll need to be the quickest to link up your cities and reach your destinations.
In this strategy game for all ages, try out different tactics, block your competitors’ lines and take over routes before the others do. With so many different strategies to try, each new game is a unique experience.

*ABOUT THIS GAME*




Check out game *HERE@Dimnexus.com* or directly *HERE*

Travel the world from Europe to India, passing through the legendary China, facing new challenges by purchasing additional cards with their own special rules (available in expansion packs). A tutorial teaches you the rules of the game so you can head off quickly on your adventure.
Play in single-player mode, online multi-player against the whole world, or local multi-player with your friends.





*SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS*

*OS:* Windows Vista, Windows 7
*Processor:* Dual Core 1.6 GHz or better
*Memory:* 1GB (XP), 2GB (Vista), 2GB (Windows 7)
*Hard Disk Space:* 140 MB Free Space
*Video Card:* OpenGL 1.4 or higher
*Sound:* Windows supported Sound Card


*OS:*OS X version 10.11 or better
*Processor:*Intel 1.6 GHz single core
*Memory:*2 GB
*Hard Disk Space:*250 MB
*Video Card:*800×600 minimum resolution, 1024×768 or better recommended
Copyright ©2002-2017 Days of Wonder Inc.


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 7, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Kingdom Come: Deliverance is going free on the Epic Games Store next week
> 
> 
> The board game adaptations Carcassonne and Ticket to Ride are free right now.
> ...


Thank you for the update but why the comment on Tarlson?  Even if his post wasn't 100% accurate he still letting us know about a free game.


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 7, 2020)

*Carcassonne Feb/6/20 – Feb/13/20*





The official adaptation of the famous board game Carcassonne! A modern classic tile-placement game based on the award wining game in which the players draw and place a tile with a piece of southern French landscape on it. The player can then decide to place one of his followers, …

*Carcassonne*
Get for PC
New version of the muti-awarded game. Now in 3D. Includes improved IA, 3D landscape, new exclusive features





*Carcassonne fits that opening game niche that every game group needs. -Tyler Nichols, Board Game Quest*
Carcassonne = Great game, great mechanics, great pieces, great fun! -The Board Game Family
*Carcassonne’s recent Android re-release and its fresh, new features are a joy to experience* Pocket Gamer






Check out Game *@Dimnexus.com* or directly *@Epic Games*

*A TILE PLACEMENT GAME OF CREATING LANDSCAPES, CLAIMING AREAS, AND GAINING POINTS*

Carcassonne is a modern classic tile-placement game based on the award wining game in which the players draw and place a tile with a piece of southern French landscape on it. The tile might feature a city, a road, a cloister, grassland or some combination thereof, and it must be placed adjacent to tiles that have already been played, in such a way that cities are connected to cities, roads to roads, et cetera. The player can then decide to place one of his followers, so called Meeples, on one of the areas on it: on the city as a knight, on the road as a robber, on a cloister as a monk, or on the grass as a farmer. When that area is complete, that meeple scores points for its owner. Each new game is a new experience thanks to the ever-changing landscape.






*ENJOY FUN AND TACTICAL GAMEPLAY*
During a game of Carcassonne, players are faced with decisions like: “Is it really worth putting my last meeple there?” or “Should I use this tile to expand my city, or should I place it near my opponent instead, making it harder for him to complete his goal and score points?” Since players place only one tile and have the option to place one meeple on it, turns proceed quickly even if it is a game full of options and possibilities.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 7, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> Thank you for the update but why the comment on Tarlson?  Even if his post wasn't 100% accurate he still letting us know about a free game.



I posted this early,before any site reported on it,went on epic store website and all dlcs as well as the free game have a "coming soon" status









						Kingdom Come: Deliverance | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Kingdom Come: Deliverance at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 7, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I posted this early,before any site reported on it,went on epic store website and all dlcs as well as the free game have a "coming soon" status
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all good in the hood. I looked at the post and easy to mistake that but still Looks like an awesome game so Thanks @cucker tarlson for sharing this post. @lynx29, I may not in be in any position to correct this. However, Even if trying to poke fun please read the comments before posting, sometimes comments can be read and understood the wrong way. On that note Let's all keep posting these free games YO! BTW I'm loving the forum!!!!

*WASTE WALKERS*















*About This Game*
_It is perhaps a decade into our future… Mankind’s future. The economies of the world have imploded. Governments have waged war on both their neighbors and their own citizens._






_There has been a complete collapse of society, order, infrastructure, and morality. Horrific weapons have scarred the earth and vaporized entire cities. Those who have not yet perished are forced to scavenge and struggle for survival. This is their new reality. Hordes of disfigured creatures hunt for food. Gangs of bandits rob, kill, and loot. You are but a dim flicker of light in a dark and dying world. This is the world of *Waste Walkers*._

Check out Game at *Dimnexus.com* or *Indiegala.com*





*Features:*

Character Creation, Customization, & Progression
Skill System
Dynamic & Compelling Main Story
Open World
Huge City Map With Miles Of Land To Traverse & Over 120 Interior Areas To Enter & Explore Including A Metro System Under The City Which Is Almost As Large As The City Itself
Semi-Randomly Generated Gameplay
Chilling & Unique Atmosphere
Diverse & Memorable Characters
Realistic Hunger & Thirst System
Face Constant & Ever Evolving Challenges
Background Story & Fictional Lore (Story Rich)
Open Class Leveling System
Player-Managed Colony System
Arena Mini Game
Field Of View System (Can be disabled)
Randomized Music & Environmental Ambiance
Foraging, Hunting, Crafting & Scavenging
Light & Easy To Use Crafting System
Totally Randomized Loot
Hand Crafted Environments
Original Soundtrack
Stunning Sound Effects
Dozens of Different Enemies Including Mutants, Bandits, Wild Animals, & More
Open Environments
Deep Combat System
Full Mouse & Keyboard Support
Over 55 Side Quests
Randomized Events
Day/Night Cycle
Randomized Weather Patterns
Hundreds Of Choices For Equipment
Fully Equippable Characters
Countless Hours Of Gameplay (Side Quests, Short Main Quest)
Endless Replayability





*System requirements*

*MINIMUM:*
*OS:* Microsoft Windows (32-bit/64-bit)
*Processor:* Intel Dual-Core 2.4 GHz
*Memory:* 512 MB RAM
*Graphics:* DirectX 9.0 Compatible
*DirectX:* Version 9.0
*Storage:* 2 GB available space
*Sound Card:* DirectSound Compatible


----------



## birdie (Feb 8, 2020)

The Sims 4 are free on Origin.


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 8, 2020)

birdie said:


> The Sims 4 are free on Origin.


Doesn't seem to be free for me. Just get the option for a free trial or the create a sim demo. And man, that site is rough.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 13, 2020)

Kingdom Come: Deliverance | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Kingdom Come: Deliverance at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Aztez
					

Download and play Aztez at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 14, 2020)

Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy text game, free online.
Careful, you may get hooked.
*The Game - 30th Anniversary Edition*


----------



## basco (Feb 15, 2020)

play Last year for free 2days left:








						Last Year on Steam
					

Team up with four other Classmates to survive against a sixth player controlling a dreadful, horrifying Fiend, in this evolution of multiplayer horror games inspired by classic horror stories.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 17, 2020)

free on epic 20-27 feb


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 17, 2020)

Added Kingdom Come Deliverance and Aztez to my library.





Thanks!!!


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 17, 2020)

I still have more than half a dozen free games from Epic that I haven't even installed yet. So many games, so little time. Ain't life a bitch?


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 18, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I still have more than half a dozen free games from Epic that I haven't even installed yet. So many games, so little time. Ain't life a bitch?


Only a handful games Epic gave away interested me. The Wolf among us, Arkham collection and now Kingdom Come deliverance. I was gonna buy kcd last winter sale but someone in reddit told me that Epic might be giving it away. So I waited and here it is.

I might play it in between my Witcher series playthrough or after.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 18, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Only a handful games Epic gave away interested me. The Wolf among us, Arkham collection and now Kingdom Come deliverance. I was gonna buy kcd last winter sale but someone in reddit told me that Epic might be giving it away. So I waited and here it is.
> 
> I might play it in between my Witcher series playthrough or after.


ruiner,observer and mutant road to eden were a delight.


----------



## XL-R8R (Feb 19, 2020)

*Free tomorrow:*





Make sure to grab them if you haven't already got the titles in your library.


----------



## Bobmitmen (Feb 19, 2020)

Get A Free Game Every Week | Epic Games Store
					

Download a free game or join a free-to-play game community today!




					www.epicgames.com
				




Available now!


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 20, 2020)

*JASEM: Just Another Shooter with Electronic Music*






Do you need any reason to shoot your enemies in game? Because  JASEM doesn’t give you one – just you, your weapons, crazy beats and  enemies. And you need to shoot every one of them, and it’s up to you to  make it the most hilarious and explosive way.










So, JASEM: Just Another Shooter With Electronic music – is:

Whirlwind gameplay;
Gunfight non-stop;
Fighting enemies, no dancing around their slow bullets;
Juicy low-poly effects;
Crazy physics – you can do improvized stealth or create shortcuts;
Epic Bosses;
No story, narrative and even texts at all (except of seizure warning, because, you know, if you know the way of warning about it with no text, pls let me know).






Taking into account the last item, here is the perfect place for game credits:

Game design, programming, bugs creation and a lot of stuff you don’t want to know about – Stas Shostak;
Music: Ira Lobanok;
3D-models: Aleksandr Palmov;
Testing, creative help, insulting of devs and other invaluable help – Max Efimov, Sergey Mozharovskiy and other awesome guys.




 

Get JASEM: Just Another Shooter with Electronic Music
*Download Here*


----------



## birdie (Feb 20, 2020)

Get Faeria free on Epic
​Get Assassin's Creed Syndicate free on Epic
​


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 24, 2020)

*MECHANIC ESCAPE*
​




*In a world oppressed by ruthless machines, a stronghold full of die-hard TV-sets resists the persecution.
Your lost friends and the lack of resources drive you to take action against the extinction.*










*Brave the dangers and go find your comrades to rescue your species!*




*Mechanic escape is a platform game full of infernal chases.
In order to find his lost friends, Mech (the hero) doesn’t hesitate to play the human cannonball, to pass throughout high-voltage areas or even dodge the most deadly machines. As if that was not enough, many bosses will take a real pleasure in chasing you to stop your insane journey.*




*Mechanic Escape is a challenge for the most experienced players, that aims to defy your reflexes.
Prepare yourself for a delirious escape combining rhythm and fun.
A breathtaking adventure!*





*Do not watch TV, play it.*
*Get Mechanic Escape*
Download Here

*80 levels
A hardcore game
An original universe
Completely playable with a joystick*


----------



## basco (Feb 26, 2020)

Free Trail until 01.03.2020:








						Hearts of Iron IV on Steam
					

Victory is at your fingertips! Your ability to lead your nation is your supreme weapon, the strategy game Hearts of Iron IV lets you take command of any nation in World War II; the most engaging conflict in world history.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 27, 2020)

Spoiler: 
[B]INNERSPACE FREE UNTIL 3/5/20[/B]




*INNERSPACE FREE UNTIL 3/5/20*






*ABOUT THIS GAME*
In the final days of the Inverse, you must help the Archaeologist recover the last remaining memories before they are lost forever. Fly through ancient skies and abandoned oceans to discover the lost history of this fading realm, where entire civilizations have died, yet their gods still wander.
*Your greatest journey is within.*
InnerSpace is an exploration flying game set in the Inverse, a world of inside-out planets where gravity pulls outward instead of in. InnerSpace began as a project among college friends and evolved into a successful Kickstarter campaign in 2014. After years of development, PolyKnight is proud to welcome you to the Inverse. Your greatest journey is within.








*Features:*






InnerSpace is a game about exploration, about player-driven moments both small and grandiose. Take your time, soar through the skies and dive through the oceans, and the secrets of the Inverse will reveal themselves.








*Click Here to get the game*
Get for PC

Scattered among the ruins are priceless relics, the final messages from the extinct civilizations that once ruled the Inverse.











Adapt lost technologies to build new airframes, each with unique abilities to soar above the waters, and below.







The Inverse is dying, but you’re not alone. Demigods still roam here, hoarding what power they have left, the keepers of secrets as old as the Inverse. Fly carefully.






Featuring an ethereal art style and soothing electronic musical score, InnerSpace delivers a thoughtful, provocative flying experience unlike any other.





© 2017 Aspyr Media, Inc. InnerSpace developed by PolyKnight Games, LLC, published by Aspyr. Aspyr is a registered trademark of Aspyr Media, Inc., and the Aspyr star logo is a trademark of Aspyr Media. InnerSpace is property of PolyKnight Games. All other marks and logos are property of their respective owners. All rights reserved.​


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 27, 2020)

With all of these free games from Epic and Humble choice does anyone still buy fully priced games on Steam?


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 27, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> With all of these free games from Epic and Humble choice does anyone still buy fully priced games on Steam?


I would very much dislike turning this thread into a discussion, instead of providing actual links to free content, this response feels more appropriate for Discord than in this actual thread.... however

There is very very little value above. Don't get me wrong, i love the content of this thread, love the heads-up, and love to occasionally get these free games. 
But I don't.

And the thew reason that me and others like me don't fill their library with old games. Publishers always look at the numbers, and when a game is worth nothing much and the first release did not put in the money they expected...free giveaways will soon fallow. 

No one is giving away a newly released title with all dlc included for free. 

Hate on me if you like, I am not the only one: no, I am not playing or even adding to my library AC Syndicate. 5 years old, and outdated in every single way vs Odyssey. 
Is there actually anyone out there that can afford today's AAA titles, that looks at these free games and thinks "_oh, how nice i never afforded Syndicate back 5 years ago, let me get it now for free and play the sht out of it_"  

Yes, we very much buy the new stuff. Just because it's new, and every single bit of technology implemented in today's 2020 games


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 27, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> With all of these free games from Epic and Humble choice does anyone still buy fully priced games on Steam?


Topic for a new thread I believe. This is just about free games and where to get them.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 27, 2020)

Here's a link if anyone is interested.








						InnerSpace | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play InnerSpace at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## birdie (Feb 27, 2020)

I feel like Dimnexus is kinda sorta makes this topic unreadable and unpleasant to follow. People here expect to get a link to a freebie, that's it - they can research the game if they really want. I for one don't want to see three pages full of sparse description, videos, images, etc. etc. etc. where you can easily get lost. But maybe it's just me.


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 27, 2020)

birdie said:


> I feel like Dimnexus is kinda sorta makes this topic unreadable and unpleasant to follow. People here expect to get a link to a freebie, that's it - they can research the game if they really want. I for one don't want to see three pages full of sparse description, videos, images, etc. etc. etc. where you can easily get lost. But maybe it's just me.


no it's cool I appreciate the feedback on this and have tried this expanding post option.  I personally like to get details in one spot rather than being redirected to everything and everywhere  So definitely if anyone has any feedback or response please let me know. I take everything as a grain of salt and always appreciate constructive criticism. I have been told by both its good to provide detail and others not so much


----------



## basco (Feb 28, 2020)

*Get Black Desert Online*
Free to keep when you get it before 2 Mar @ 4:00pm.









						Save 90% on Black Desert on Steam
					

Played by over 20 million Adventurers - Black Desert Online is an open-world, action MMORPG. Experience intense, action-packed combat, battle massive world bosses, fight alongside friends to siege and conquer castles, and train in professions such as fishing, trading, crafting, cooking, and more!




					store.steampowered.com
				





*Play Deep Rock Galactic*
Play for free! Ends in 3 days until Monday 10am









						Save 67% on Deep Rock Galactic on Steam
					

Deep Rock Galactic is a 1-4 player co-op FPS featuring badass space Dwarves, 100% destructible environments, procedurally-generated caves, and endless hordes of alien monsters.




					store.steampowered.com
				





*ARK: Survival Evolved*
Play for free! Ends in 3 days









						ARK: Survival Evolved on Steam
					

Stranded on the shores of a mysterious island, you must learn to survive. Use your cunning to kill or tame the primeval creatures roaming the land, and encounter other players to survive, dominate... and escape!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 28, 2020)

Dimnexus said:


> no it's cool I appreciate the feedback on this and have tried this expanding post option.  I personally like to get details in one spot rather than being redirected to everything and everywhere  So definitely if anyone has any feedback or response please let me know. I take everything as a grain of salt and always appreciate constructive criticism. I have been told by both its good to provide detail and others not so much


A simple link to a free game will suffice, instead of full-page spam style posts, thanks very much.


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 28, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> A simple link to a free game will suffice, instead of full-page spam style posts, thanks very much.


Yeah no worries,   I'm going to make posts smaller and test out this spoiler method too. Thanks for the feedback again.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 28, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> I would very much dislike turning this thread into a discussion, instead of providing actual links to free content, this response feels more appropriate for Discord than in this actual thread.... however
> 
> There is very very little value above. Don't get me wrong, i love the content of this thread, love the heads-up, and love to occasionally get these free games.
> But I don't.
> ...



Ok I am going to post this in a new thread look for it and we can have a nice discussion about what you are talking about.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 28, 2020)

Dimnexus said:


> Yeah no worries,   I'm going to make posts smaller and test out this spoiler method too. Thanks for the feedback again.


place link to the freebie at the start of the post. add the rest in the spoiler.
those that like to see more info can use the spoiler. those that only want free stuff can use the link and claim their reward.


----------



## basco (Feb 29, 2020)

saw this little bit late:
*Play Comanche Open Multiplayer Beta*
Play for free! Ends in 2 days









						Welcome to Steam
					

The Steam winter Sale is on now — find great deals on thousands of games! Plus vote for the best games of 2022 in this year's Steam Awards.




					store.steampowered.com
				





trial weekend for _Predator: Hunting Grounds_, starting on March 27th, and running through March 29th. The Trial will be open to Epic Games Store players and PlayStation4 players as well via Cross-play support.









						Predator: Hunting Grounds - Free Trial Weekend Announcement
					

A trial weekend for Predator: Hunting Grounds starts on March 27th, and running through March 29th!




					www.epicgames.com
				



The Trial will be available to download on March 27 in Japan at 3pm JST, in Europe at 4pm GMT, and in North America at 5pm PST / 8pm EST.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 2, 2020)

basco said:


> saw this little bit late:
> *Play Comanche Open Multiplayer Beta*
> Play for free! Ends in 2 days
> 
> ...


Took them 4 years to come up with something based on old Novalogic franchise and it's this? Meh.


----------



## birdie (Mar 5, 2020)

Chronicles Of Vinland, a strategy game, looks a little bit like Age of Empires, is free on Microsoft Games.

Works on Windows 10 10240 (or higher) and XBox One.


----------



## robertmi (Mar 5, 2020)

Free on EPIC :









						Offworld Trading Company | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Offworld Trading Company at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						GoNNER | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play GoNNER at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## birdie (Mar 6, 2020)

The Uncertain: Last Quiet Day is free on Steam.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 6, 2020)

birdie said:


> The Uncertain: Last Quiet Day is free on Steam.


This is a pretty good game. The sequel is shaping up to be even better. I got to play a portion of two of the in-progress builds.  Getting this for free should be a no-brainer!


----------



## birdie (Mar 9, 2020)

Flight Unlimited Las Vegas is free on Microsoft Games.


----------



## basco (Mar 9, 2020)

i am not very sure how this works but:
the main game is free to play: and the expansion is free till today








						Crusader Kings II on Steam
					

Explore one of the defining periods in world history in an experience crafted by the masters of Grand Strategy.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Free to keep when you get it before 9 Mar @ 6:00pm  europe








						Save 50% on Expansion - Crusader Kings II: The Reaper's Due on Steam
					

The Reaper’s Due adds a host of new mechanics centered on the Black Death and other world shaping epidemics. Lock your gates to keep the plague from infecting your court, even if it means cutting yourself off from your suffering citizens.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Dimnexus (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## birdie (Mar 12, 2020)

Helicopter Flight Simulator 3D - Checkpoints is free on Microsoft Games.


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 12, 2020)

People are complaining this is a honey trap, giving it 1-2 star reviews - can you ellaborate on the claims its free only for several minutes?


----------



## birdie (Mar 12, 2020)

Free on Epic

Anodyne 2: Return to Dust



A Short Hike



Mutazione


----------



## pigulici (Mar 16, 2020)

*The Witcher Goodies Collection*









						The Witcher Goodies Collection
					

Note: If you already claimed The Witcher Goodies Collection at some point in the past, yo




					www.gog.com
				





"We also have a special giveaway to help you spend some quality time at home and entertain for days - *a unique The Witcher Goodies Collection*. It includes arts, books, soundtracks, “making of” videos, the Video Game Show concert, wallpapers, and many more goodies from all The Witcher games gathered together for the first time. Claim this unique giveaway on the front page before it ends on March 18th, at 2 PM UTC. "


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 17, 2020)

Sorry to be a complete daft ....but what is this? @pigulici 
These are not the actual games, right? Currently, i am downloading a 4,3GB with Witcher 3 I can't find a proper description on the GOG website.

P.S. : scientist predicts that this lock-down will be 18 months long. this is so scary


----------



## pigulici (Mar 17, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> Sorry to be a complete daft ....but what is this? @pigulici
> These are not the actual games, right? Currently, i am downloading a 4,3GB with Witcher 3 I can't find a proper description on the GOG website.
> 
> P.S. : scientist predicts that this lock-down will be 18 months long. this is so scary


Right, "arts, books, soundtracks, “making of” videos, the Video Game Show concert, wallpapers, and many more goodies from all The Witcher games gathered together for the first time "


----------



## birdie (Mar 17, 2020)

Call of Duty is free on Steam!

Sorry, I meant GOAT OF DUTY. The game looks like absolute blast. Quake 3 only better.




Also from March 19 to March 23 Assasion Creed Odyssey is free to play.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 18, 2020)

Watch Dogs will be free on Epic from 19th March (tomorrow).
A very clever and underrated game.








						Watch Dogs Standard Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Watch Dogs Standard Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 18, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Watch Dogs will be free on Epic from 19th March (tomorrow).
> A very clever and underrated game.
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes I think Ubisoft just enjoys giving us double DRM in every possible way.

Still, worth a look!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 18, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> With all of these free games from Epic and Humble choice does anyone still buy fully priced games on Steam?


Not me and not because I can't afford it. I'm just not willing to pay anywhere near full price for DRM limitations.

Now if you ask that same question about games on GOG? Oh yeah, I regularly pay full price there for my games as well as gifts to others. I respect devs who treat me like a person and valued customer as opposed to platform who treat people like thieves by default. That's just my opinion and perspective though, not everyone feels the same way. Shame really..



birdie said:


> Anodyne 2: Return to Dust


Perfect example, while getting it free on Epic is kinda cool I would still rather pay full price and get a version guaranteed to be DRM free and mine for life. If Epic ever shuts down you'll never have access to it after that, whereas on GOG, even if they shut down as long as you downloaded the installer you have it and own it for life. Free isn't always free. DRM free is always excellent!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 18, 2020)

birdie said:


> Call of Duty is free on Steam!
> 
> Sorry, I meant GOAT OF DUTY. The game looks like absolute blast. Quake 3 only better.
> 
> ...


MY KIDS ARE GOING TO LOVE THIS


----------



## birdie (Mar 18, 2020)

GOG has released a huge number of free games: 

Stay at home and play some games


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 19, 2020)

birdie said:


> GOG has released a huge number of free games:
> 
> Stay at home and play some games


There is a number of good games in that list, unfortunately I have the ones I'd want, but still good stuff!


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 19, 2020)

birdie said:


> Also from March 19 to March 23 Assasion Creed Odyssey is free to play.


Free to keep or only free to play during this period?


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 19, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Free to keep or only free to play during this period?



The link for Assassins Creed Odyssey shows the following:
*PLAY FOR FREE THIS WEEKEND*
From March 19 to March 22, you will be able to access the full Assassin's Creed Odyssey experience for free. Be ready and preload the game now!

So it's just free to play for 3 days.


----------



## basco (Mar 20, 2020)

just a hint for playing AC odyssey on "older" hardware:
my 5960x at 4,1ghz did a lot better with hyperthreading=off pushing my min fps from 30 to 44 and if ya care max fps from 70 to double+
i did try to change settings like ambient occlusion from ultra to off which gives circa 3 fps and tried others bur that did not help much either.


----------



## robertmi (Mar 20, 2020)

Free on Epic :









						The Stanley Parable | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play The Stanley Parable at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Watch Dogs Standard Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Watch Dogs Standard Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## birdie (Mar 20, 2020)

What is this madness? 

*Get free on Steam:*

LARA CROFT AND THE TEMPLE OF OSIRIS



Tomb Raider



Deiland



Drawful 2



Headsnatchers


----------



## Hugis (Mar 20, 2020)

Free on GOG till 22/03/2020









						Mable & The Wood
					

Mable & The Wood is a Metroidvania where you hunt down massive beasts and, upon destroyin




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 21, 2020)

birdie said:


> What is this madness?
> 
> *Get free on Steam:*
> 
> LARA CROFT AND THE TEMPLE OF OSIRIS


This was on my wishlist, now it's free! Yay, maybe? Hope it plays offline...


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 21, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> This was on my wishlist, now it's free! Yay, maybe? Hope it plays offline...


it does. it has local split-screen for 2 players. you can 2 players co-op online as well, simply drop in drop out mechanics in any part of the level. 4 characters with different abilities to chose from. it really is a great co-op

as for the Tomb Raider,if you have not played it yet - it has the best emotional story in the entire trilogy. worth it for the story.
However, the game has so many DLC's and a very important anniversary edition with remastered up to date graphics - sadly in this free version none are present.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 21, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> it does. it has local split-screen for 2 players. you can 2 players co-op online as well, simply drop in drop out mechanics in any part of the level. 4 characters with different abilities to chose from. it really is a great co-op
> 
> as for the Tomb Raider,if you have not played it yet - it has the best emotional story in the entire trilogy. worth it for the story.
> However, the game has so many DLC's and a very important anniversary edition with remastered up to date graphics - sadly in this free version none are present.
> ...


I was talking about Temple of Osiris...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 21, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I was talking about Temple of Osiris...


I think the first paragraph is about Osiris


----------



## birdie (Mar 23, 2020)

*17* free games from Microsoft


----------



## john_ (Mar 23, 2020)

Sorry for the off topic, but those^ high original prices look like a very bad joke.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2020)

birdie said:


> *17* free games from Microsoft
> View attachment 148959


Those original prices are laughably, hilariously delusional.


----------



## pigulici (Mar 23, 2020)

*GET SPRING SALE GOODIES COLLECTION #1 FOR FREE!*
If you love to immerse yourself in games, now is the perfect opportunity. Our Spring Sale Goodies Collection #1 includes free content for some of the top titles available on GOG.COM: A Plague Tale: Innocence, Darkest Dungeon, GreedFall, Styx: Shards of Darkness, Obduction, The Surge 1 and 2, Unforeseen Incidents, and Vampyr.


*Be quick and claim this unique giveaway before it ends on March 25th, at 2 PM UTC* 









						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## birdie (Mar 24, 2020)

Child of Light is free on Uplay.


----------



## ItsSoQuiet (Mar 26, 2020)

world war z free on epic


----------



## robertmi (Mar 26, 2020)

free on EPIC :









						World War Z Aftermath | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play World War Z Aftermath at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Figment | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Figment at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				









						Tormentor x Punisher
					

Everything in Tormentor❌Punisher can be killed in one hit, from bosses to yourself. Bosses conjure traps to make the arena hellish. Demons adjust to your play style and punish you. Perform combos on enemies and gain cool upgrades. Reload your machine gun by firing your shotgun. Let's do this!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## birdie (Mar 26, 2020)

17 free games on Microsoft Store (two later in the same post):


And two more here:

Motorbike Racer
Majong Classic 2 - Tiles Mania

There's no need to remind everyone how laughable these "original" prices are. That's beside the point - you're getting them for free.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 26, 2020)

Is it just me, or have the number of free game releases vastly increased over the last year? It seems like everyone is offering them now.


----------



## birdie (Mar 26, 2020)

Four free indies from Steam (most for anime lovers):


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 26, 2020)

birdie said:


> There's no need to remind everyone how laughable these "original" prices are.


Thank You for saying so... LOL!


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Thank You for saying so... LOL!


Hahahahahaha    I saw Birdie's post and thought "Yeah, I know, $30 for this crappy tile game, $40 for that crappy adventure game", and then scrolled back up just to laugh.  HOLY CRAP!!!!
*sigh* oh well, at least they're currently free   Thanks for the link, @birdie


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 26, 2020)

Microsoft's original prices for those games became a worldwide joke.

A friend just sent me a screenshot of it through WhatsApp.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 27, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Is it just me, or have the number of free game releases vastly increased over the last year? It seems like everyone is offering them now.
> 
> Not just the number but also quality.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 27, 2020)

@kapone32
You really need to learn how to use the reply function better. Your replies are appearing inside the comments you're quoting.
EDIT; No offense of course..


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 27, 2020)

Monument Valley 2 is free on iOS right now.

I know it's not a PC game, but I didn't want to make a new thread just for it, plus I think it'd get more visibility here. Feel free to delete if it's not cool.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 27, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Monument Valley 2 is free on iOS right now.
> 
> I know it's not a PC game, but I didn't want to make a new thread just for it, plus I think it'd get more visibility here. Feel free to delete if it's not cool.


Well, the thread title is "Free Games Thread".  I think you met that high standard!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 27, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> I know it's not a PC game, but I didn't want to make a new thread just for it


All free game offerings are welcome here AFAIK. No worries...


----------



## birdie (Mar 27, 2020)

More Indies from Steam:

Hellion
UNI
Barro
Martian Law
The Deed


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 28, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Monument Valley 2 is free on iOS right now.
> 
> I know it's not a PC game, but I didn't want to make a new thread just for it, plus I think it'd get more visibility here. Feel free to delete if it's not cool.


Also free for Android, it seems. For the next 6~ days.


----------



## birdie (Mar 28, 2020)

Lara Croft Go is free on Google Play.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 28, 2020)

Shame I already paid for it, but I have to say that it saved my sanity on many a long-haul flight, with the hours whizzing past.
It's really addictive and very cleverly designed.


----------



## birdie (Mar 30, 2020)

17 terribly overpriced games on Microsoft are now free.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 30, 2020)

for those stuck inside... Walking Simulator! Get your virtual exercise!


----------



## basco (Mar 31, 2020)

just a small hint for World War Z:
if ya have blue screens or the game stops completely changing borderless(=default) to fullscreen helped to get rid of that problem.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 31, 2020)

robertmi said:


> free on EPIC :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well if i had any qualms with EGS ... they are quieted by now ...

recently i was playing : Dying Light: The Following Enhanced edition  graciously lended by a friend (GoG backup install files and DLC's) on solo mode... well DRM free but if no license key : no online but that gave me the option to test it before deciding to buy it   which i will probably on a later date, now that my workplace confirmed that i got include in the "selected" list of people getting "loss of work compensation" by the Canton authorities (well anyone that work above 20% occupation qualify )

and World War Z was the second of the genre in my wishlist ...


----------



## basco (Mar 31, 2020)

i always wanted to buy worldwar-z for coop but after watching reviews i said no but men was i wrong its fun.
gungame is good but i really have troubles on easy +normal solo play its hard for me or maybe i am getting old and my reactions going downhill.

maybe someone else who´s playing can tell me its too easy or hard ?
TiA


----------



## birdie (Mar 31, 2020)

Free on Uplay: Raymond Legends.


----------



## basco (Apr 1, 2020)

Totally reliable delivery service free on epic until april 8th









						Totally Reliable Delivery Service Standard Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Totally Reliable Delivery Service Standard Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## birdie (Apr 2, 2020)

PSA:

Anyone who purchases Fallout 76 through Bethesda.net before April 13 and links their Steam and Bethesda accounts will get the game for free on Steam. Atoms and Fallout 1st memberships will not transfer between the platforms, but any items purchased through the shop will be available across both Bethesda.net and Steam.
_________________________________________________________________________________________________

Hob is free on Epic Store:



Gone Home is free as well.


----------



## pigulici (Apr 3, 2020)

free SYMMETRY (100%)
ww.gog.com









						SYMMETRY
					

A research spaceship reaches an abandoned planet. Nothing is what it seems here and the s




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 4, 2020)

pigulici said:


> free SYMMETRY (100%)
> ww.gog.com
> 
> 
> ...


Was about to post this, you be me too it! LOL!


----------



## basco (Apr 5, 2020)

Rabbits Coding free on uplay









						Get Rabbids Coding for PC | Ubisoft Official Store
					

Rabbids Coding is a game created to be a fun and engaging educational experience,




					store.ubi.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 5, 2020)

There is a (permanently?) free game on Steam called We Went Back.  It's an Indie Sci-Fi time-loop thriller adventure, that you can complete in less than hour.  Supposedly it can be played several times and isn't the same result each time.  I haven't played yet, but it looks interesting.









						We Went Back on Steam
					

We Went Back is a time-looping horror game in which you wake up in an abandoned space station utterly alone. The exit door is locked and you must find a way to escape what lurks within. Find clues, experience dynamically changing environments and confront terror in order to find a way out.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## birdie (Apr 8, 2020)

Play Google Stadia Pro for free for the next two months, starting today.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 8, 2020)

birdie said:


> Play Google Stadia Pro for free for the next two months, starting today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 9, 2020)

Gears 5 aka Gears of War 5 is free for the weekend on Steam.


----------



## robertmi (Apr 9, 2020)

free on EPIC :









						Close To The Sun | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Close To The Sun at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Sherlock Holmes: Crimes and Punishments | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Sherlock Holmes: Crimes and Punishments at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 9, 2020)

Both excellent games!! Crimes and Punishment was the apex of the Sherlock Holmes games and I highly recommend it.


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 9, 2020)

robertmi said:


> free on EPIC :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Epic is absolutely hiotting out of the park right now with their games is Sherlock Holmes a sequel to the Devil's daughter?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 9, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Epic is absolutely hiotting out of the park right now with their games is Sherlock Holmes a sequel to the Devil's daughter?


No, it came before. They dumbed things down a little and went a little too actiony on Devil's Daughter.  Crimes and Punishment is as good as it gets!  And for free, you might as well try it out.  Note: I am not saying Devil's Daughter was bad. I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 9, 2020)

robertmi said:


> free on EPIC :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice I actually completed Close to the sun last year a good time really love the environment in that game


----------



## Gloomanoid (Apr 9, 2020)

Master of Orion is free in World of Tanks


----------



## basco (Apr 10, 2020)

Hitman from 2016 free weekend ends in 12 April 2020 – 20:00:00 UTC








						HITMAN™ on Steam
					

There is a world beyond ours. Beyond nations, justice, ethics. It never sleeps. It exists everywhere. And once you enter....there is no going back. Welcome to the World of Assassination. You are Agent 47, the world's ultimate assassin.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## birdie (Apr 10, 2020)

A VR game, Transpose, is free on Steam. Looks fabulous.


----------



## Drone (Apr 10, 2020)

crew 2 is free this weekend









						The Crew 2 | Ubisoft (UK)
					

Take on the American motorsports scene as you explore and dominate the land, air, and sea across the entire USA




					thecrew-game.ubisoft.com


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 11, 2020)

birdie said:


> A VR game, Transpose, is free on Steam. Looks fabulous.


Tried this and looks interesting  also the graphics look great!


----------



## birdie (Apr 13, 2020)

The Search is free on Steam.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 13, 2020)

Just Cause 4 will be free on Epic from 16th April. I bought it on Steam when it first came out but refunded due to the lack of key binding edits and terrible graphics, so hopefully, those have now been sorted.
Still, free is free!








						Just Cause 4 Reloaded
					

Rogue agent Rico Rodriguez journeys to Solis, a huge South American world home of conflict, oppression and extreme weather conditions. Strap into your wingsuit, equip your fully customizable grappling hook, and get ready to bring the thunder!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 14, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Just Cause 4 will be free on Epic from 16th April. I bought it on Steam when it first came out but refunded due to the lack of key binding edits and terrible graphics, so hopefully, those have now been sorted.
> Still, free is free!
> 
> 
> ...


Not if it's on Epic Games. I'll pass again.

_(If it were free on GOG or Steam I would have grabbed it.)_


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 14, 2020)

It's for PS4 but still:
You can pick up Journey and Uncharthed: The Nathan Drake Collection for free in PS store starting from April 16th to May 6th:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250095122131357699


----------



## HD64G (Apr 14, 2020)

AC II free now









						Assassin’s Creed II
					

The acclaimed follow-up to Assassin's Creed features a new hero, Ezio Auditore da Firenze, a young Italian noble, and a new era, the Renaissance. Assassin's Creed II is an epic story of family, vengeance and conspiracy set in the pristine, yet brutal, backdrop of a Renaissance Italy. Ezio...




					store.ubi.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 14, 2020)

Not complaining of course, but I've grabbed so many free games in the last few months that I've now forgotten that I've got them, some of which I haven't even installed yet.


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 14, 2020)

HD64G said:


> AC II free now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder since I already own this on DISC, does it still matter if I get it from here? Reason below is why I ask. (Was in a cheapo 2-Pack with the first.)




__





						Assassin's Creed II - PCGamingWiki PCGW - bugs, fixes, crashes, mods, guides and improvements for every PC game
					






					www.pcgamingwiki.com
				





Splinterdog said:


> Not complaining of course, but I've grabbed so many free games in the last few months that I've now forgotten that I've got them, some of which I haven't even installed yet.


Install them! I've a lot of free games on GOG, some I even used to play in the 1990s, which I haven't gotten around to installing OR playing.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 16, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Just Cause 4 will be free on Epic from 16th April. I bought it on Steam when it first came out but refunded due to the lack of key binding edits and terrible graphics, so hopefully, those have now been sorted.
> Still, free is free!
> 
> 
> ...


If you're wondering what improvements have been made to JC4 since launch, the graphics and AI have been greatly improved.


----------



## robertmi (Apr 16, 2020)

Free on EPIC :









						Just Cause 4 Reloaded
					

Rogue agent Rico Rodriguez journeys to Solis, a huge South American world home of conflict, oppression and extreme weather conditions. Strap into your wingsuit, equip your fully customizable grappling hook, and get ready to bring the thunder!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Wheels of Aurelia | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Wheels of Aurelia at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 16, 2020)

The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 17, 2020)

Dust off your joysticks:


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 17, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Dust off your joysticks:


Weird, I have it on Steam and I'm sure that I haven't bought it.* It seems to support VR, so I should try it some day.

* It could be possible that I've bought it drunk since that happens sometimes.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 17, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Weird, I have it on Steam and I'm sure that I haven't bought it. It seems to support VR, so I should try it some day.


DCS World is free, but here you can fly all them fancy DLC planes for free for a month.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 17, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> DCS World is free, but here you can fly all them fancy DLC planes for free for a month.


Ah ok, thanks for correcting


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 17, 2020)

Ah shaite... I host my handbook, I had a written down 4 pages of instructions how to start a KA-50, DCS: Ka-50 Black Shark years ago...

Man... it almost felt that after that you can do the real thing lol.


----------



## Gloomanoid (Apr 17, 2020)

There is a quickstart key... unless You want to do it the right way, of course ;-)


----------



## birdie (Apr 17, 2020)

Hitman Go is free on Google Play.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 17, 2020)

Always wanted to get into a good flight sim but just didn't want to spend the money on a decent flight stick. Some of them are insanely priced.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 17, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Always wanted to get into a good flight sim but just didn't want to spend the money on a decent flight stick. Some of them are insanely priced.



Ye, but you need proper pedals for heli too, they gimp on those often. Even expensive ones.

Also I am hating nvidia a bit. Their surround sucks. You cannot do Portrait, Landscape, Portrait modes. The side instrument panel fits nicer with landscape by sides. Even if you would like to go hardcore, such small things will get on your nerve.

It has been reported to them, they do not care... AMD eyefinity seems to work, it is buggy also tho, as usual...


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 17, 2020)

I have always wanted to play this.



Chloe Price said:


> Weird, I have it on Steam and I'm sure that I haven't bought it.* It seems to support VR, so I should try it some day.
> 
> * It could be possible that I've bought it drunk since that happens sometimes.



That is how I end up with quite a few games.  Fallen Order and RDR2 included.


----------



## birdie (Apr 17, 2020)

Free on Steam:

Polyball



Gamecraft



Will Glow The Wisp


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 19, 2020)

birdie said:


> Hitman Go is free on Google Play.


This and Lara Croft Go are great puzzlers and time-wasters on long-haul flights, so much so that you'll wonder where the hours went.
We have a long flight booked to the UK in September and these two games, which I bought some time ago, will be indispensable.
If the flight actually happens, that is.


----------



## robertmi (Apr 23, 2020)

free on EPIC :









						For The King | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play For The King at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ItsSoQuiet (Apr 25, 2020)

pac-man championship 2 free to keep on steam


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 25, 2020)

Fasz Kalap said:


> pac-man championship 2 free to keep on steam



Here's the link:








						PAC-MAN™ CHAMPIONSHIP EDITION 2 on Steam
					

The much-awaited sequel to PAC-MAN™ CHAMPIONSHIP EDITION! Featuring eye-popping 3D graphics and funky visuals! New modes include Score Attack and an Adventure mode!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## birdie (Apr 26, 2020)

Sony has announced the Play at Home initiative.

Free games for PS3/PS4:

The Nathan Drake Collection
Journey
Knack 2


----------



## Shihab (Apr 27, 2020)

Total War Shogun 2 will be given the free-to-keep treatment in aprox 7 and a half hours (assuming I didn't mix up my time zones).









						TOTAL WAR: SHOGUN II FREE-TO-KEEP NEXT WEEK
					

Stay Home, Save Lives and conquer feudal Japan




					sega.prezly.com


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 27, 2020)

birdie said:


> Sony has announced the Play at Home initiative.
> 
> Free games for PS3/PS4:
> 
> ...


AFAIK knack 2 is only for Germany and China due to the fact that Uncharted isn't available there.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 27, 2020)

Shihabyooo said:


> Total War Shogun 2 will be given the free-to-keep treatment in aprox 7 and a half hours (assuming I didn't mix up my time zones).



Fake promotion. Now its after 6pm BST and still costs money.




Not that I care. Not a fan of Total War.


----------



## delshay (Apr 27, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Fake promotion. Now its after 6pm BST and still costs money.
> 
> View attachment 153012
> 
> Not that I care. Not a fan of Total War.



Maybe it's a bug somewhere as discount shows -100%


----------



## Shihab (Apr 27, 2020)

Yep, looks like a bug indeed. The listing on the search results does show it to be free. Game's own page not so much
Server update delays, perhaps?


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 27, 2020)

Bug or not. Still not free after one hour. I expected to add "another game i'll probably never play" to my library.



Sega put up a press release, and promoted it, but so far ended like a bunch of losers.

How hard can it be to fix it?

BOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 27, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Bug or not. Still not free after one hour. I expected to add "another game i'll probably never play" to my library.
> 
> View attachment 153021
> 
> ...


luckily they didn't put some metal music as "please wait till your order is free"

well i got the same issue with Azure Lane Crosswave release saying xxth day of xxxx month at 0:00am but at 7pm the next day for me

indeed this time you are right, for me it shows free in the list but not in the cart


but again ... what with that reaction ... seriously ...

plus "I expected to add "another game i'll probably never play" to my library." i guess even when it's free, it's free to complain that timezone are messing with us... alright ...


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 27, 2020)

Damn it. I expected to troll them even more.

Took SEGA, or whoever in chrage, 1 hour and 40 minutes to configure their game to be free.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 27, 2020)

Boo. I already have it. 
But you do really need some DLC to spice this up, unfortunately. FOMO is huge here, the expansion campaign is like a whole new game

So, CA, how about Atilla next week, huh?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 27, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Boo. I already have it.
> But you do really need some DLC to spice this up, unfortunately. FOMO is huge here


well i didn't and definitely one i will play, as i expected it was a matter of timezone (i will add the DLC's periodically every two or three month ... 40chf for all DLC isn't that much when you spare the 31chf  initial necessary for the main game)


and NO Sega didn't took 1hr 40min to fix anything as timezone can't be fixed as they are already fixe


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 27, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> well i didn't and definitely one i will play, as i expected it was a matter of timezone (i will add the DLC's periodically every two or three month ... 40chf for all DLC isn't that much when you spare the 31chf  initial necessary for the main game)
> 
> 
> and NO Sega didn't took 1hr 40min to fix anything as timezone can't be fixed as they are already fixe



The game is awesome. You can quickly lose 100 hrs here, though the campaign does get samey if you've played it with two or three factions. But then the xpac...  it gives you a whole new map layout and unit roster, tech tree... its literally a total conversion. And a good one too. Don't expect to go all Warhammer- ey though if you've played that. This is way slower and more tactical, rock paper scissors applies and no flamethrower available  Oh, and ninjas of course... but then you do need the Hattori clan pack, not sure if its in this.

I can also confirm this game is miles better, still, than 3 Kingdoms that was released recently. The latter is... well. Let's not curse here.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 27, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Don't expect to go all Warhammer- ey though if you've played that. This is way slower and more tactical, rock paper scissors applies and no flamethrower available


i have Total War Empire in my library but that's about it and nope when i get a feudal japanese themed strategy game i do not expect to go other than actual strategy/tactical or jan-ken-pon (/joking rock paper scissors? please ...   ) although, Ninja in one of the most famous Samurai, clan? (well they are not Minamoto or Hojo clan i reckon )  i would prefer having _Oni no Hanzō instead of  any amount o Ninja  but well Ninja are fine too _


----------



## Calmmo (Apr 27, 2020)

Finished my first run in Fire Emblem Three houses. (one of 4 paths) , its DLC time then 2nd path time


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 27, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Finished my first run in Fire Emblem Three houses. (one of 4 paths) , its DLC time then 2nd path time


uh wrong thread i think .... it's not free right?  it goes there if so : https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/what-are-you-playing.204644/page-412


----------



## birdie (Apr 28, 2020)

What are you doing Epic?









						Two-Factor Authentication Required When Claiming Free Games April 28 - May 21
					

Beginning on April 28, we will periodically require two-factor authentication prior to claiming free games on the Epic Games Store.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 29, 2020)

birdie said:


> What are you doing Epic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird that it's only for 3 weeks. Wonder if they're having security issues.


----------



## pigulici (Apr 30, 2020)

*Fort Triumph is now available DRM-free on GOG.COM.* *Until 6th May, 5 PM UTC, you can use GOG Connect to add this game to your GOG GALAXY 2.0 library if you already own it on Steam.*


----------



## robertmi (Apr 30, 2020)

Free on EPIC :









						Amnesia: The Dark Descent | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Amnesia: The Dark Descent at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Crashlands | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Crashlands at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 30, 2020)

pigulici said:


> Fort Triumph is now available DRM-free on GOG.COM.  Until 6th May, 5 PM UTC, you can use GOG Connect to add this game to your GOG GALAXY 2.0 library if you already own it on Steam.



Not free. They just let you convert it from Steam to GOG. You must own it on Steam first.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 30, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Not free. They just let you convert it from Steam to GOG. You must own it on Steam first.


Sorry mate, "*DRM-*free"


----------



## birdie (May 1, 2020)

Deus Ex Go is free on Google Play.


----------



## birdie (May 2, 2020)

Free on Ubisoft:

Rabbids Coding


Might & Magic Chess Royale


----------



## Regeneration (May 6, 2020)

Evil Genius








						Evil Genius Now Available Free! | Rebellion
					






					rebellion.com


----------



## ShurikN (May 7, 2020)

AotS Escalation free for a limited time (or while supplies last)









						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Gloomanoid (May 7, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Evil Genius
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't seem to figure out how to link the Rebellion ID to my Steam account - there is no option to do that on their page...
It only says "Come back soon for improved access to your Rebellion Account "


----------



## birdie (May 7, 2020)

Death Coming is free on Epic.



Ashes of the Singularity: Escalation is free on Humble Bundle.


----------



## Regeneration (May 7, 2020)

Gloomanoid said:


> I can't seem to figure out how to link the Rebellion ID to my Steam account - there is no option to do that on their page...
> It only says "Come back soon for improved access to your Rebellion Account "



After you logged in to Rebellion, go to this URL again:

https://id.rebellion.com/promo/evil-genius-giveaway

Should say "Hello username", and you should be able to link the ID to your Steam account.

Their support email is eg.support@rebellion.co.uk.

And by the way...





A mystery game is unlocking on Epic Store in 6 hours.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 8, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> (or while supplies last)


What? It's a digital download, the supply is unlimited... LOL!


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 8, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> And by the way...
> 
> A mystery game is unlocking on Epic Store in 6 hours.


6 days


----------



## ShurikN (May 8, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> What? It's a digital download, the supply is unlimited... LOL!


I know, but that's what it says on the claim page. They probably got a fixed number of keys from the devs/publishers.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 8, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> I know, but that's what it says on the claim page. They probably got a fixed number of keys from the devs/publishers.


That's a fair point.


----------



## robertmi (May 10, 2020)

free on Steam :









						Showdown Bandit on Steam
					

Something unnatural is stirring on the abandoned sets of the once popular kids puppet show, Showdown Bandit. Play as the awakened Bandit in this stealth-action-horror where your only hope of survival is entangled within the 3 rules of the show: Play your part. Guard your strings. And don’t look up!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## robertmi (May 13, 2020)

only free today on Steam :









						Gene Shift Auto on Steam
					

Gene Shift Auto is an ultra-fast battle royale set in a chaotic GTA-inspired city. Do missions and fight cops to level up tactical roguelike abilities, then use them to outplay your enemies in high-stakes showdowns.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (May 13, 2020)

Epic are giving away a "mystery game" tomorrow (14th May) and everyone is looking for clues in the announcement image.
Perhaps a Bioshock game?


----------



## Kissamies (May 13, 2020)

That could be probably too obvious. I'm getting strong Fallout vibes from that pic.


----------



## Testsubject01 (May 13, 2020)

Free Fallout 76 incoming.


----------



## ShurikN (May 13, 2020)

Testsubject01 said:


> Free Fallout 76 incoming.


That seems more like a curse than a gift.


----------



## Rahnak (May 14, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Epic are giving away a "mystery game" tomorrow (14th May) and everyone is looking for clues in the announcement image.
> Perhaps a Bioshock game?
> View attachment 155023


Seems like it's gonna be GTA5, from a deleted tweet. We'll know soon.









						GTA V Now Free on the Epic Games Store; Available Through May 21 [UPDATED]
					

As per the rumors, GTA V Premium Edition is now free to get on the Epic Games store. It'll be available through May 21st.




					wccftech.com


----------



## birdie (May 14, 2020)

*GTA5* will be available tomorrow:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260769185212194816


----------



## pigulici (May 14, 2020)

Not free 'per se' but close, I am holding a giveway on gog.com forum:





						[Giveaway] 1 any game up to 100$, page 13 - Forum - GOG.com
					

Download the best games on Windows & Mac. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies, and lots of pure customer love.




					www.gog.com


----------



## stinger608 (May 14, 2020)

pigulici said:


> Not free 'per se' but close, I am holding a giveway on gog.com forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well isn't that something; I didn't even know that GOG had forums.   

That is an awesome gesture and an early Happy Birthday to you man!!!


----------



## Splinterdog (May 14, 2020)

birdie said:


> *GTA5* will be available tomorrow:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260769185212194816


Spoiled my countdown moment 
Edit:
Oh, that's epic!


----------



## Regeneration (May 14, 2020)

Wow  Didn't see this coming.


----------



## PerfectWave (May 14, 2020)

also in my country same error LOL really EPIC FAIL Kappa


----------



## Splinterdog (May 14, 2020)

They're working the problem, apparently.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260949362085150722


----------



## Rahnak (May 14, 2020)

It’s bonkers that GTA5 still moves this many people.


----------



## birdie (May 14, 2020)

Epic Game Store: when millions of broke children and adults incessantly hit Refresh.


----------



## kapone32 (May 14, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Wow  Didn't see this coming.



As far as free games Epic has been hittting it out of the park for months.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 14, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> As far as free games Epic has been hittting it out of the park for months.


They have no choice, it's this or failure.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 14, 2020)

I only have Epic installed for free games.


----------



## Gloomanoid (May 14, 2020)

Aegis Defenders free on Humble Bundle
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/aegis-defenders-free-game?hmb_source=search_bar


----------



## PerfectWave (May 14, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> I only have Epic installed for free games.


STRANGE!!!!


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 14, 2020)

PerfectWave said:


> STRANGE!!!!


I am unsure of how they think giving so many free game away is going to help, just leave it installed and once ever so often you gain free games.

I have Just Cause 4 & World War Z and i have been a member for just over a month, clearly i don't add all free games, some i know i won't play.


----------



## birdie (May 14, 2020)

Free on Steam: Expansion - Crusader Kings II: Horse Lords (requires Crusader Kings II):



Free on Steam/Humble Bundle: Aegis Defenders:



Two free expansions on Uplay: (1) Assassin's Creed® Origins Assassin’s Creed: Ancient Egypt & (2) Assassin's Creed Odyssey Assassin’s Creed: Ancient Greece


----------



## stinger608 (May 15, 2020)

Well hell, I logged into Epic launcher and after 3 tries I was able to get Grand Theft Auto V. 

Not even going to try and download now. Probably be at dial up speeds downloading. Give a few days and it'll be normal.


----------



## birdie (May 15, 2020)

The LEGO® NINJAGO® Movie Video Game is free on STEAM:


----------



## Splinterdog (May 15, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Well hell, I logged into Epic launcher and after 3 tries I was able to get Grand Theft Auto V.
> 
> Not even going to try and download now. Probably be at dial up speeds downloading. Give a few days and it'll be normal.


Agreed. I'll leave it to download when we've hit the sack tonight.


----------



## kapone32 (May 15, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> I am unsure of how they think giving so many free game away is going to help, just leave it installed and once ever so often you gain free games.
> 
> I have Just Cause 4 & World War Z and i have been a member for just over a month, clearly i don't add all free games, some i know i won't play.




It's called Fortnite. I have bought exactly 2 games on Epic (Control and Jedi Fallen Order). It might be all the users on Fortnite that Epic uses to entice producers to offer free games on the platform and trust me there have been some heavy hitters I never saw Kingdom Come Deliverance or For Honor coming either.


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 15, 2020)

Isn't there another mystery game next week too? Could be just as big


----------



## stinger608 (May 15, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> Isn't there another mystery game next week too? Could be just as big



Yep, they are saying every Thursday at 11AM Eastern time.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 16, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, they are saying every Thursday at 11AM Eastern time.


oh well that's nice ... because for sure i would not give them any money after what they did to Paragon ... but for free game, depending if it's some i wanted, i do not mind another launcher

now if only there was an universal launcher that do like Galaxy 2.0 or Playnite (sound too much like Fortnite ... eurgh ... thus GoG Galaxy 2.0 ) but that does not need to launch the launcher to launch the game (and i am about to launch myself against the wall after that ... ) that would be nice ...


----------



## ShurikN (May 16, 2020)

Ooof that coupon you get makes Metro Exodus $10. Might get it, cant beat that price. Either that of FC New Dawn for $5. Gonna have to make up my mind.


----------



## Rahnak (May 16, 2020)

There's a rumor going on based on an image posted on reddit that the Epic free games are:

GTA V  May 14
Civilization VI May 21
Borderlands The Handsome Collection May 28
Ark Survival Evolved June 4


----------



## birdie (May 16, 2020)

IGN gives out kartrider drift pc



Free on Steam: Four Kings One War



Hitman Sniper is free on Google Play and Apple AppStore (not sure about the second, the link doesn't open and I don't have Apple devices).


----------



## ShurikN (May 16, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> There's a rumor going on based on an image posted on reddit that the Epic free games are:
> 
> GTA V  May 14
> Civilization VI May 21
> ...


Uuuu Civ 6, thats more my kinda thing.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 16, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> There's a rumor going on based on an image posted on reddit that the Epic free games are:
> 
> GTA V  May 14
> Civilization VI May 21
> ...


well Borderlands will be welcome ... the 2 other are not my teacup even tho i have the last one in my STEAM library and played around 50'ish hours on it (only solo ... no need for something dumber than AI in my game ...  )


on a second thought ... Civ VI ... why not ...


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 16, 2020)

Haven't they already given away ARK once?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 16, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> Haven't they already given away ARK once?


Not unless you see it in their game library. All games that are free for a time are either part of their stable of games to buy, or become so right after.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 16, 2020)

birdie said:


> IGN gives out kartrider drift pc



That game sucks, there's no single player modes, its a just a pvp online racer. 
Thanks for the sniper game though


----------



## kapone32 (May 18, 2020)

birdie said:


> IGN gives out kartrider drift pc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The dynamics of cause and effect. Does anyone still consider competition a bad thing for Gamers?


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 18, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Does anyone still consider competition a bad thing for Gamers?


competition is bad if not having fun ... which is why i usually hate to have anything dumber than a AI in my MP games


----------



## Regeneration (May 21, 2020)

Subscribe to the GOG.com newsletter to claim a free GWENT Card Keg and a copy of The Witcher: Enhanced Edition.








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				




Another free game unlocking on Epic Store in 8 hours.


----------



## robertmi (May 21, 2020)

free on EPIC :









						Sid Meier’s Civilization® VI | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Sid Meier’s Civilization® VI at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## P4-630 (May 21, 2020)

robertmi said:


> free on EPIC :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't get it now, I'll try again later.
It's free till may 28 I see.


----------



## Regeneration (May 21, 2020)

Boooo. Can't stand games that have more than 3 sequels in its series.

Added to my library anyway to cause financial damage to Epic Games and the low possibility of suffering brain damage at the long future.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 21, 2020)

Civ on Epic.


Good luck with that.


----------



## Regeneration (May 21, 2020)

Happened to me too. Try again once or twice and it will work.


----------



## robertmi (May 21, 2020)

it's working for me


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 21, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Happened to me too. Try again once or twice and it will work.


Worked after 8th attempt


----------



## P4-630 (May 21, 2020)

robertmi said:


> free on EPIC :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried again, got it now


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 21, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> Civ on Epic.
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.
> ...


no issues




yeah 0$$$ paid for them ... after what they did to Paragon (i know i am repeating myself) i feel a bit sad for the dev that sell on their store but they won't get any buy from me on EGS (let's hope for them they can also be on GoG or other ... and not being stuck as EGS exclusives ) still a lot of good freebies ... i'd say Epic has a guilty conscience and try to make up? naaahhhh that's just paranoia from me ... (and i am not paranoiaque! "it's not me, it's them!" )



Decryptor009 said:


> Worked after 8th attempt


1st attempt ... i guess being late to the party is good 


edit, i have some paid transaction on their store, all related to Paragon and all of them got refunded (ofc it was nice of them to refund all, nonetheless i am still angry about their abandon ... for what? F!cknite? hell no... fat chance i get in any battle royal game whatsoever )


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 21, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Boooo. Can't stand games that have more than 3 sequels in its series.
> 
> Added to my library anyway to cause financial damage to Epic Games and the low possibility of suffering brain damage at the long future.


LOL, you're dreaming. None of the free giveaways is financially hurting Epic.  You might want to research before commenting.


----------



## HossHuge (May 23, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Serious Sam games with up to 90% off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not free.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 23, 2020)

HossHuge said:


> It's not free.


Pretty sweet deel dough.


----------



## windwhirl (May 23, 2020)

HossHuge said:


> It's not free.



Yeah, sorry. I mixed the threads.


----------



## Cvrk (May 28, 2020)

Play Far Cry 5 For Free On PC This Weekend
					

Play for free from May 29 to May 31, and purchase the Standard or Gold editions for a discount.




					news.ubisoft.com


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 28, 2020)

will people stop posting games which are free to play for two days ?


----------



## delshay (May 28, 2020)

@windwhirl

There's a second thread hanging around somewhere on TPU where your posting belongs. I think it's similar to this thread, but it includes "on sale". Perhaps a very nice TPU user can find it for you.


----------



## windwhirl (May 28, 2020)

delshay said:


> @windwhirl
> 
> There's a second thread hanging around somewhere on TPU where your posting belongs. I think it's similar to this thread, but it includes "on sale". Perhaps a very nice TPU user can find it for you.



Already done









						Current Sales, Bundles, Giveaways
					

They're doing the $10 coupon on $14.99 or more purchases again too.  I can't fathom how EGS manages to do this and keep their doors open.  Fortnite must be barfing money still.  Volume sales.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Kissamies (May 28, 2020)

Borderlands collection in Epic now. Of course it gives 404..


----------



## PerfectWave (May 28, 2020)

history repeat LOL what a shitty website ....


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 28, 2020)

not for me.installing as we speak.


----------



## Kissamies (May 28, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> not for me.installing as we speak.


Works for me too now


----------



## delshay (May 28, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Works for me too now



No problems here either.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 28, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Works for me too now


funny I'm drinking beer from exactly the same mug at this very moment


----------



## Vayra86 (May 28, 2020)

I think Im gonna write Sweeney and angry email. All those free games are starting to look like work. I want to get paid


----------



## Splinterdog (May 28, 2020)

Anyone played Borderlands 3? I grabbed it to add to my 'will probably get around to playing sometime' list.


----------



## phill (May 28, 2020)

Here's the linky just in case Epic Borderlands

My internet connection might suck, but it seems to be having no issues with downloading both of these games  

Gutted I missed Civ 6 last week for the girls but from the reviews on Steam, sounds like Civ 5 better anyway...  Ummmm... Oh well, it's free


----------



## Flogger23m (May 29, 2020)

Got it. I know it says all bonus content add-ons included but does that include the add on campaigns? I remember Gearbox used a very confusing "seasons pass" and "ultimate edition" or whatever in the past for the games that did not include the campaigns despite costing almost double that of the base game.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 29, 2020)

sounds like they respect gay people to me

sorry,previous post was hilarious.shame it got pulled.

*arx fatalis* free on bethesda net if you subscribe to arkane newsletter.you're getting an artbook from arkane too.





__





						ARKANE 20
					






					bethesda.net


----------



## birdie (May 29, 2020)

Trackmania 2020 is free on Uplay (to be released on Jul 1, 2020):


----------



## phill (May 29, 2020)

Thanks @birdie    Added to the accounts


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 2, 2020)

I don't know how Epic does it. I got an email from Total War Saga Troy will be free on Aug 13 for 24 hours. What is crazy is that Game has not even been released yet.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 3, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I don't know how Epic does it. I got an email from Total War Saga Troy will be free on Aug 13 for 24 hours. What is crazy is that Game has not even been released yet.



And there isn't a lot of time left to launch it before that date comes. There was an uproar when two months after Tomb Raider's launch (I think it was TR) the studio sold it at 30% off (it was one of Steam's seasonal sales or something that week)


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 3, 2020)

*Total War Saga: Troy*
will be free for 24hrs after launch


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 3, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> will people stop posting games which are free to play for two days ?


I have to agree with this. This thread should be for games that are completely free otherwise they belong on the other thread.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 3, 2020)

birdie said:


> Trackmania 2020 is free on Uplay (to be released on Jul 1, 2020):


Free to play but you'll need a subscription of $10 per annum for the 'advanced' features. Ubisoft deny that it's a subscription service but it's hard to see what else it is.


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 3, 2020)

Free means, never costing anything and not limited to time.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 3, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> And there isn't a lot of time left to launch it before that date comes. There was an uproar when two months after Tomb Raider's launch (I think it was TR) the studio sold it at 30% off (it was one of Steam's seasonal sales or something that week)



This is insane the Game is releasing on Epic ON Aug 13 but Steam has a 2021 launch date. I have never had a modern Total War game not released on Steam. I have always bought Total War games new too I guess I will save that for something else. I will add it as a non Steam game to my library though so I can see all my Total War games in one place.


----------



## birdie (Jun 3, 2020)

Diesel Brothers Truck Building Simulator Editor is free on Epic.


----------



## Gloomanoid (Jun 3, 2020)

Free games from GOG
Click


----------



## delshay (Jun 3, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> *Total War Saga: Troy*
> will be free for 24hrs after launch



I'm expecting their website to crash when it go's free, but this time it's going to worse when they gave away GTA5. Don't be surprised if you can't even log in after 3 hours+.


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 3, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Anyone played Borderlands 3?



Have you played Borderlands 2? If so, you've played Borderlands 3.



kapone32 said:


> I don't know how Epic does it.



Massive amounts of Fortnite money.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 3, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I don't know how Epic does it. I got an email from Total War Saga Troy will be free on Aug 13 for 24 hours. What is crazy is that Game has not even been released yet.


I haven't been on steam once since I started playing epic freebies is how they do it.I even bought exodus.



Assimilator said:


> Massive amounts of Fortnite money.


which is free to play btw


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 4, 2020)

Izuniqu said:


> epicgames often give away some games for free, sometimes it's a really good game


that would be an accurate statement.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 4, 2020)

Massive amounts of Fortnite money.
[/QUOTE]

Yes but how did they convince Sega to release one of their most popular (especially recently with 3 KIngdoms and Warhammer) series completely free for 24 hours on launch day and tell Steam (every single TW game is on Steam) to go pound salt until 2021. That is more than money but also influence. Imagine a day when Rockstar says they will release their console Games on the same day on Epic. As crazy as that sounds it is not outside of the realm of impossible.


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 4, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Yes but how did they convince Sega to release one of their most popular (especially recently with 3 KIngdoms and Warhammer) series completely free for 24 hours on launch day and tell Steam (every single TW game is on Steam) to go pound salt until 2021. That is more than money but also influence. Imagine a day when Rockstar says they will release their console Games on the same day on Epic. As crazy as that sounds it is not outside of the realm of impossible.



Money is influence.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 4, 2020)

delshay said:


> I'm expecting their website to crash when it go's free, but this time it's going to worse when they gave away GTA5. Don't be surprised if you can't even log in after 3 hours+.


 This is the most insane (for me) offer in Gaming period this year. TW has added millions of players in the last 3 years so awareness is there. Then it is Troy. It's like CA went into my mind and gave me all of the wishes I wanted for the TW engine. Now they are prepared to give me the Game free?????



Assimilator said:


> Money is influence.


It is crazy to think that Epic is that rich. I mean GTA5 for anyone who has been into PC gaming for the last 7 to 10 years was a Game that did not go on sale anywhere until mid 2019. Even then it was never less than 20% to 30% off. To see it free on Epic and even now some of the Steam sale regular (Borderlands 2) is free too. Steam must respond or they are going to get left behind. If only they could find a way to have a $300 VR headset that worked with mid range PCs with a free copy of Half Life Alyx. I tried that Game the other day and whether it is Subnautica or Elite Dangerous they do not capture the atmosphere and immersion depth that Half Life Alyx provides.


----------



## robertmi (Jun 4, 2020)

free on EPIC :






						Overcooked | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Overcooked at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Hugis (Jun 4, 2020)

Also free on Epic









						SLUDGE LIFE | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play SLUDGE LIFE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## delshay (Jun 4, 2020)

So no "Ark Survival Evolved". I suppose 3 out of 4 is not bad for a rumour.


----------



## Testsubject01 (Jun 4, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> This is the most insane (for me) offer in Gaming period this year. TW has added millions of players in the last 3 years so awareness is there. Then it is Troy. It's like CA went into my mind and gave me all of the wishes I wanted for the TW engine. Now they are prepared to give me the Game free?????
> 
> 
> It is crazy to think that Epic is that rich. I mean GTA5 for anyone who has been into PC gaming for the last 7 to 10 years was a Game that did not go on sale anywhere until mid 2019. Even then it was never less than 20% to 30% off. To see it free on Epic and even now some of the Steam sale regular (Borderlands 2) is free too. Steam must respond or they are going to get left behind. If only they could find a way to have a $300 VR headset that worked with mid range PCs with a free copy of Half Life Alyx. I tried that Game the other day and whether it is Subnautica or Elite Dangerous they do not capture the atmosphere and immersion depth that Half Life Alyx provides.



GTA V released in 2013 on consoles (generating one billion dollars in sales after 3 days) and 2015 on PC (passing 6 billion dollars).
Before it went free from May 14th - 21st on Epic store, the game had sold over 130 million copies on all platforms. The last couple of years Take-Two/ Rockstar Games primarily made money with GTA V via microtransactions in GTA Online.

So yeah, giving the game away was an economic no-brainer. I am sure Epic still had to pay a few dollars to get to do it, but they did not generate a loss here, most likely quite the opposite with adding more wallets potentially spending money in GTA Online now. While Epic store gets potential new customers.

The same applies to other epic freebies, they gave away the base game. Some had new DLC releasing or sales on existing DLC's sales right after.
Which most likely will be the strategy on "Total War Saga: TROY" as well, give away the base game and finance it with tons of (pricy) DLC later on.

Epic is spending a lot of money on their free games and epic store exclusive deals, but they are certainly not burning all those stacks of cash from licensing unreal engine and fortnight microtransactions.


----------



## Gloomanoid (Jun 5, 2020)

Total Annihilation with addons is free on GOG.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 5, 2020)

Gloomanoid said:


> Total Annihilation with addons is free on GOG.



Sheeeet blast from the past


----------



## SomeOne99h (Jun 6, 2020)

Gloomanoid said:


> Total Annihilation with addons is free on GOG.











						Total Annihilation: Commander Pack
					

What began as a conflict over the transfer of consciousness from flesh to machine has e




					www.gog.com
				



From the store page: *ATI/AMD compatibility notice:* Total Annihilation: Commander Pack requires graphic card drivers *version 13.4 or older*.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 6, 2020)

That notice is legit...I poked AMD to see if they can fix that.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 6, 2020)

SomeOne99h said:


> Total Annihilation: Commander Pack
> 
> 
> What began as a conflict over the transfer of consciousness from flesh to machine has e
> ...





FordGT90Concept said:


> That notice is legit...I poked AMD to see if they can fix that.


Have you tried playing it via WineD3D for Windows?

I would test it myself but I'd have to go dig my 290X out of storage and put the air cooler back on it (or plumb up a custom loop) to test. If the game just does a version check and bombs out if it doesn't get a number that it likes back, then it obviously won't work but otherwise worth a shot.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 6, 2020)

Gloomanoid said:


> Total Annihilation with addons is free on GOG.


Now THAT'S something! Think I'm gonna grab it!

EDIT; Done. That pack was in my wish list. Every once in a while good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 6, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Now THAT'S something! Think I'm gonna grab it!
> 
> EDIT; Done. That pack was in my wish list. Every once in a while good things come to those who wait.


Installing it on my XP machine, runs Nvidia so no issues with drivers.


----------



## Lindatje (Jun 8, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> which is free to play btw


Yes the game is free but..... https://www.musicmagpie.co.uk/how-much-games-make-a-minute/


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 11, 2020)

in 8 hrs
guess where


----------



## Frick (Jun 11, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> in 8 hrs
> guess where



Gamestop.


----------



## robertmi (Jun 11, 2020)

free on EPIC :









						ARK: Survival Evolved | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play ARK: Survival Evolved at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Hugis (Jun 11, 2020)

Also Free on Epic









						SAMURAI SHODOWN NEOGEO COLLECTION | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play SAMURAI SHODOWN NEOGEO COLLECTION at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ShurikN (Jun 11, 2020)

Snake Pass Free for a limited time









						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com
				






> *The redemption deadline is June 18, 2020, 10:00:00 AM PDT.*


----------



## pigulici (Jun 12, 2020)

*HITMAN: ABSOLUTION free on gog.com:






						Hitman: Absolution giveaway for the Summer Sale finale!
					

Hitman: Absolution giveaway for the Summer Sale finale!




					www.gog.com
				



*


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 12, 2020)

Save 50% on Kao the Kangaroo: Round 2 (2003 re-release) on Steam
					

Let’s bring back all the good memories of the incredible, brave and lovely Kao the Kangaroo. Immerse yourself in a classic 3D action-adventure platformer where Kao runs, jumps, and fights lots of enemies.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 12, 2020)

pigulici said:


> *HITMAN: ABSOLUTION free on gog.com:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just sent GOG's site into orbit:
*Error 503 Backend fetch failed*
Sounds very painful!


----------



## Gloomanoid (Jun 12, 2020)

It works now - I have just managed to get it


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 12, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> That's just sent GOG's site into orbit:
> *Error 503 Backend fetch failed*
> Sounds very painful!


I spat my monster on my wall you bastard!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 13, 2020)

That's always a nice fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 14, 2020)

When redeeming the ARK game from the epic store dont forget to get the free ADD-ons as well. I sure did, till a friend reminded me of it.


----------



## Lorec (Jun 14, 2020)

Devon68 said:


> When redeeming the ARK game from the epic store dont forget to get the free ADD-ons as well. I sure did, till a friend reminded me of it.


dang! missed that! thanks a bunch!


----------



## freeagent (Jun 14, 2020)

Me too. I actually just created a GOG account, thanks.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 17, 2020)

Witcher 3 is free on GoG!!!   Well, realistically, its using GoG connect, but if you purchased it elsewhere, good time to Connect it at GoG


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 17, 2020)

If you must own it on another platform, then its not really free.


----------



## pigulici (Jun 17, 2020)

*Eye of the Beholder Trilogy*
 free on gog.com








						Forgotten Realms: The Archives - Collection One
					

The Forgotten Realms world of Dungeons & Dragons has been home to many a hero and imag




					www.gog.com


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 17, 2020)

pigulici said:


> *Eye of the Beholder Trilogy*
> free on gog.com
> 
> 
> ...


Ironically, i agree with the game title, not for me, but i hope others get maximum enjoyment from it!


----------



## robertmi (Jun 18, 2020)

Free on EPIC :









						Pathway | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Pathway at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						SLUDGE LIFE | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play SLUDGE LIFE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Download the Delores: A Thimbleweed Park mini-adventure Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Delores: A Thimbleweed Park mini-adventure today at Epic Games Store. Don’t forget to add Thimbleweed Park to your Wishlist!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## delshay (Jun 18, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> Ironically, i agree with the game title, not for me, but i hope others get maximum enjoyment from it!



It's my favourite type of game. Played the first two on the Amiga, never played the third, never released on the Amiga..


----------



## birdie (Jun 19, 2020)

Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition is free for PC and Sony Playstation.


----------



## pigulici (Jun 19, 2020)

And Xbox, here not working withjput payment method...


----------



## robertmi (Jun 20, 2020)

Free Games on Indiegala.com :



			https://www.indiegala.com/showcase/


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 24, 2020)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 25, 2020)

AER Memories of Old | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play AER Memories of Old at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Stranger Things 3: The Game | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Stranger Things 3: The Game at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Shihab (Jun 26, 2020)

We do, though.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 26, 2020)

Guys, off topic. Keep this thread a discussion of free game offerings, please. Any commentary should be taken to PM, or start your own thread if you so desire. thanks!


----------



## robertmi (Jul 2, 2020)

free on EPIC :









						Hue | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Hue at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## birdie (Jul 5, 2020)

Mortal Shell Beta is free on EPIC:


----------



## Rahnak (Jul 6, 2020)

Watch the Ubisoft Forward event July 12 logged in to your UPlay account and get Watch Dogs 2 for free.









						Ubisoft Forward September 2022  | Ubisoft Official (US)
					

A livestream event featuring exciting news on upcoming games from Ubisoft's teams around the world!




					www.ubisoft.com


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 7, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Watch the Ubisoft Forward event July 12 logged in to your UPlay account and get Watch Dogs 2 for free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


underappreciated game.


----------



## milewski1015 (Jul 7, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Watch the Ubisoft Forward event July 12 logged in to your UPlay account and get Watch Dogs 2 for free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course I bought it on sale not too long ago 



cucker tarlson said:


> underappreciated game.



Enjoying it so far, although I had to do some tweaking to get it to run smoothly - it used to stutter like mad which made it near unplayable.


----------



## birdie (Jul 8, 2020)

The Cycle is a free-to-play, multiplayer FPS with a unique mix of PvP & PvE.

Get Starter Pack worth 40$ for free at the Epic Store.


----------



## robertmi (Jul 9, 2020)

free on EPIC :









						Killing Floor 2 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Killing Floor 2 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Lifeless Planet: Premier Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Lifeless Planet: Premier Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						The Escapists 2 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play The Escapists 2 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 9, 2020)

Huh?


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 12, 2020)

Today is free Watch Dogs 2 day. 19:00 UTC / 11:00 AM PDT / 8:30 PM CEST.






						Ubisoft Help - Official Account & Game Support
					

Ubisoft Official Help Site. Support, rewards, troubleshooting, player safety, servers status and game tips. How can we help?




					support.ubisoft.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 12, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Today is free Watch Dogs 2 day. 19:00 UTC / 11:00 AM PDT / 8:30 PM CEST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your post appears to be mis-linked


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 12, 2020)

Ninja'd by the Ahhzz!!



Ahhzz said:


> Your post appears to be mis-linked


I was going to say that...

The correct link is here;








						Ubisoft Forward September 2022  | Ubisoft Official (US)
					

A livestream event featuring exciting news on upcoming games from Ubisoft's teams around the world!




					www.ubisoft.com


----------



## heky (Jul 12, 2020)

I get an "Enter password to enter this site" message...what's up with that?

EDIT: Works now...weird.


----------



## bigmac11 (Jul 12, 2020)

Won't allow me to log in


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jul 12, 2020)

bigmac11 said:


> Won't allow me to log in



I'm logged in, but it wants me to log in, what THE DUCK!


----------



## bigmac11 (Jul 12, 2020)

Fluffmeister said:


> I'm logged in, but it wants me to log in, what THE DUCK!


I keep getting an error saying incorrect username or password


----------



## Rahnak (Jul 12, 2020)

As one would expect, broken as heck. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282385749141331968


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 12, 2020)

Seems to be working right now (kinda)


----------



## bigmac11 (Jul 12, 2020)

Not for me. The whole video just stalled and it will not reload.


----------



## Hugis (Jul 12, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Seems to be working right now (kinda)


Nope not for me


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm logged on the website and got the get your free game prompt, which then wants me to log in again (which fails), same for you chaps?


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 12, 2020)

I managed to login into Uplay, couldnt do that previously. The Live Steram tab doesn't work tho, it's stuck loading video. 

Anyway


> UPDATE: Don't worry! We'll be giving out the rewards to all of you, even if you were unable to log in successfully. Sit back and enjoy the show!





Fluffmeister said:


> same for you chaps?


I cant login via website at all.


----------



## Hugis (Jul 12, 2020)

This is what i have atm ( cant log in )








*EDIT* 
11.30 GMT +1

Now showing on ubisofts site


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 12, 2020)

Couldn't login neither. Another fake giveaway.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 12, 2020)

Already have WD_2.


----------



## birdie (Jul 13, 2020)

After registering you will soon receive your *free PC copy of Watch Dogs 2* in your Uplay PC library. The other in-game rewards will soon await you directly in the related games.


----------



## birdie (Jul 16, 2020)

Torchlight II is free on Epic.


----------



## Gloomanoid (Jul 17, 2020)

WarHammer: Rites of War free on Gog


----------



## robertmi (Jul 23, 2020)

free on EPIC :









						Next Up Hero - Fight. Die. Win!
					

Next Up Hero is a dungeon crawler featuring hand-drawn heroes that hack, slash, bongo-drum, boomerang, and jet their way through Ventures. Choose your Hero and start rolling dungeons, gearing out, and maxing your stats.




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Tacoma | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Tacoma at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Hugis (Jul 31, 2020)

Free on Epic:









						20XX | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play 20XX at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Barony | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Barony at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 6, 2020)

The Witcher I Enhanced Edition  free on GoG, 2 hours left 

Also, the Overhaul Project mod comes highly recommended


----------



## metalfiber (Aug 6, 2020)

Coming soon on Epic Remnant from the Ashes.

Free Aug 13th- 20th


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 6, 2020)

metalfiber said:


> Coming soon on Epic Remnant from the Ashes.
> 
> Free Aug 13th- 20th


ahhhhh i wanted to order that one (but i ended taking "Ion fury" instead ... ) now i can have it later ... i knew i made the right choice


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 6, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> The Witcher I Enhanced Edition  free on GoG, 2 hours left
> 
> Also, the Overhaul Project mod comes highly recommended



Funny, I couldn't find my box copy of The Witcher 1 or 2 so I was going to buy them again.  Just squeaked in with 10 minutes left.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 7, 2020)

Free on Epic:









						Wilmot's Warehouse | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Wilmot's Warehouse at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Hugis (Aug 8, 2020)

Free on Humble bundle (2days 12 hrs left):









						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## birdie (Aug 8, 2020)

(Classic) Quake (1) is free in Bethesda Launcher.


----------



## delshay (Aug 8, 2020)

birdie said:


> (Classic) Quake (1) is free in Bethesda Launcher.



Can't log in now. Is it free for a limited time or is it permanent.


----------



## birdie (Aug 12, 2020)

Quake 2 is free for the next 70 or so hours - just launch the Bethesda launcher and the game will be added to your account automatically.






A Total War Saga: TROY is free on EPIC


----------



## Hugis (Aug 13, 2020)

Also free on Epic:








						3 out of 10, EP 1: Welcome To Shovelworks | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play 3 out of 10, EP 1: Welcome To Shovelworks for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## robertmi (Aug 13, 2020)

Free on Epic: 









						Remnant: From the Ashes | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Remnant: From the Ashes at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						The Alto Collection | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play The Alto Collection at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 13, 2020)

birdie said:


> A Total War Saga: TROY is free on EPIC



This link will take you to the Troy page, instead of straight to Download, if any prefer


----------



## birdie (Aug 17, 2020)

*Quake 3 Arena* is free in the Bethesda Launcher.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 20, 2020)

3 out of 10, EP 2: Foundation 101 | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play 3 out of 10, EP 2: Foundation 101 for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## robertmi (Aug 20, 2020)

Free on EPIC :









						Enter the Gungeon | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Enter the Gungeon at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						God's Trigger | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play God's Trigger at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 20, 2020)

3 out of 10, EP 3: "Pivot Like A Champion"
					

Join the ongoing adventures of developers at the world's worst video game studio as they endure antics both absurd and topical. This week the team settles a question the way only game developers can; with an office wide Battle Royale.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## MythologicalZA (Aug 21, 2020)

Minion Masters - Nightmares on Steam
					

The Nightmares Faction Box will provide you with Voidborne trickery you’ll need to lay waste to those foolish enough to oppose you. Containing +300% value of Voidborne cards, including the sneaky Mal’Shar and 2 exclusive Voidborne cosmetics.




					store.steampowered.com
				



Paid dlc is free to claim until the 24th, base game is f2p


----------



## metalfiber (Aug 21, 2020)

Epic Store


----------



## pigulici (Aug 24, 2020)

Serious Sam: The First Encounter Giveaway on gog.com, for 48hrs


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 24, 2020)

pigulici said:


> Serious Sam: The First Encounter Giveaway on gog.com, for 48hrs


Provided with Link for those who like an easy click


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 24, 2020)

Serious Sam: The First Encounter
					

In the near future, during their first interstellar travels, humans encounter a great e




					www.gog.com


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 26, 2020)

pigulici said:


> Serious Sam: The First Encounter Giveaway on gog.com, for 48hrs


Oh boy, I remember playing the crap out of Sam on my Pentium II & GF2 MX back in the day..  Probably I need to build a matching PC for that.


----------



## robertmi (Aug 27, 2020)

Free on EPIC :









						Shadowrun Collection
					

Shadowrun Collection includes Shadowrun Returns (Base Game), Shadowrun Dragonfall - Director Cut (Base Game) and Shadowrun Hong Kong - Extended Edition (Base Game)




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Hitman 2016 - HITMAN - Game of The Year Edition
					

The HITMAN - Game of The Year Edition includes: All missions & locations from the award-winning first season of HITMAN; "Patient Zero" Bonus campaign; 3 new Themed Escalation Contracts; 3 new Outfits; 3 new Weapons




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2020)

robertmi said:


> Free on EPIC :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never played any Hitman game, I'm going to definitely check this out!


----------



## SuperCharged148 (Aug 27, 2020)

AddSub said:


> There seems to be plenty of free PC games out there. Some of those free titles are surprisingly fun and their quality/content surpasses that of those titles that be found on the retail shelves. So, in this thread post any PC games that you think belong in that _free-and-great_ category. Please include a few mini-screenshots and a short description for the sake of our ADHD afflicted members.
> 
> 
> Here is a title to get things started:
> ...


idk if you know this game since its kinda popular but try unturned














its a survival game on steam and you can find a lot of mods and servers to play


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 27, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Oh boy, I remember playing the crap out of Sam on my Pentium II & GF2 MX back in the day..  Probably I need to build a matching PC for that.


Me too and being blown away by the graphics. In fact, I installed it from my original CD and it runs just fine on W10.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Me too and being blown away by the graphics. In fact, I installed it from my original CD and it runs just fine on W10.


"this is getting serious!" 

I just remember how fine it ran on that machine 16 years ago. Just thinking should I build a real retro-pc or a high-end XP gaming pc, hmm..


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 27, 2020)

3 out of 10, EP 4: Thank You For Being An Asset | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play 3 out of 10, EP 4: Thank You For Being An Asset for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 27, 2020)

In the hunt for games/sims that have joystick support and I get to shoot stuff, I came across *DCS World* which is *free to play* but the add-on aircraft (you get two free, apparently) are rather expensive.
I'll give it a whirl although the learning curve is said to be a little steep.








						DCS World Steam Edition on Steam
					

Feel the excitement of flying the Su-25T "Frogfoot" attack jet and the TF-51D "Mustang" in the free-to-play Digital Combat Simulator World!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## delshay (Aug 28, 2020)

birdie said:


> Destiny or Fate is free in Steam



I just checked, game is not free.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 28, 2020)

delshay said:


> I just checked, game is not free.


The search engine Duckduckgo is showing this when you search for the game. Apparently the game was free.


----------



## delshay (Aug 29, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> The search engine Duckduckgo is showing this when you search for the game. Apparently the game was free.
> View attachment 166945



It's not free, go to steam website with the game, there's a price, i just checked again on the steam website.


----------



## birdie (Aug 29, 2020)

delshay said:


> It's not free, go to steam website with the game, there's a price, i just checked again on the steam website.



When I made the post the game was free. Period. You replied five hours later. I'm terribly sorry but giveaways in Steam are time limited. Also, this is "free games" thread, not "I'm late to the party I wanna make a ruckus about that".

Further proofs:









						Destiny or Fate is free on Steam for 24 hours - Indie Game Bundles
					

Destiny or Fate is a deck-building roguelite game. Choose a hero, build a deck and a party of mythical creatures, and set out on an endless adventure!




					www.indiegamebundles.com
				











						Free STEAM Game: Destiny or Fate - Epic Bundle
					

Destiny or Fate is a deck-building roguelite game. Choose a hero, build a deck and a party of mythical creatures, and set out on an endless adventure! Are you




					www.epicbundle.com


----------



## delshay (Aug 30, 2020)

birdie said:


> When I made the post the game was free. Period. You replied five hours later. I'm terribly sorry but giveaways in Steam are time limited. Also, this is "free games" thread, not "I'm late to the party I wanna make a ruckus about that".
> 
> Further proofs:
> 
> ...



When free with limited time then you should say so like what you are posting here. This will make user(s) response much more quickly into getting a free game with minutes left on the clock. & no, I did check much earlier about two hours after your first posting but did not have the time to comment on your posting. So it looks like when you first posted it was free, but it seems there was not much time left, or it was not free at all when you first posted, ie time had already expired.

The only way to find out is to ask did any TPU user get the game free.


----------



## birdie (Sep 1, 2020)

Tom Clancy's The Division is free in Uplay.

Since people here have started to complain about time-limited offers, here's a page screenshot of September 1, 7:47, UTC.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 1, 2020)

birdie said:


> Since people here have started to complain about time-limited offers, here's a page screenshot of September 1, 7:47, UTC.


I know I wasn't complaining. Even tried to argue in your favor that it was free.


----------



## birdie (Sep 1, 2020)

Borderlands 2: Commander Lilith & the Fight for Sanctuary is free at Epic Store. (Might require the base game Borderlands 2)


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 1, 2020)

birdie said:


> (Might require the base game Borderlands 2)


Borderlands 2 is required being it's DLC.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 2, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Borderlands 2 is required being it's DLC.


It was super short too. I‘ve played everything Borderlands this was a lead up to 3. It was maybe an hour or so worth of content and was originally free on Steam to owners.


----------



## Fizban (Sep 2, 2020)

delshay said:


> When free with limited time then you should say so like what you are posting here. This will make user(s) response much more quickly into getting a free game with minutes left on the clock. & no, I did check much earlier about two hours after your first posting but did not have the time to comment on your posting. So it looks like when you first posted it was free, but it seems there was not much time left, or it was not free at all when you first posted, ie time had already expired.
> 
> The only way to find out is to ask did any TPU user get the game free.



Basically everything posted here is free for a limited time.


----------



## delshay (Sep 2, 2020)

Fizban said:


> Basically everything posted here is free for a limited time.



Correct, but there should be reasonable time left for user(s) to respond. I say if there is three days or less the time period should be posted otherwise you will get user(s) posting "it's not free".


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 2, 2020)

birdie said:


> Tom Clancy's The Division is free in Uplay.
> 
> Since people here have started to complain about time-limited offers, here's a page screenshot of September 1, 7:47, UTC.
> 
> View attachment 167367


Valid until september 8th.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 3, 2020)

3 out of 10, EP 5: The Rig Is Up! | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play 3 out of 10, EP 5: The Rig Is Up! for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Into the Breach | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Into the Breach at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 3, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> 3 out of 10, EP 5: The Rig Is Up! | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play 3 out of 10, EP 5: The Rig Is Up! for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!
> ...


more more more epic free games


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Sep 3, 2020)

Indeed more Epic free games:









						Diabotical | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Diabotical for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 3, 2020)

delshay said:


> Correct, but there should be reasonable time left for user(s) to respond. I say if there is three days or less the time period should be posted otherwise you will get user(s) posting "it's not free".



Just be happy people are posting free games, regardless how limited the time is.  Give people a hard time about it, they aren't going to bother.


----------



## Hugis (Sep 4, 2020)

Free on Epic:









						Spellbreak | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Spellbreak for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## delshay (Sep 4, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Borderlands 2 is required being it's DLC.



Borderlands 2 was released free by Epic not too long ago, so it looks like you missed it.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 4, 2020)

_Ubisoft is pleased to offer you Tom Clancy's The Division. 
You can claim your free game from *September 1st* at *09:00 am* to *September 8th* at *10:00 am* (your local time) and you will be able to play it at any time! _



			https://register.ubisoft.com/the-division/en-US


----------



## birdie (Sep 10, 2020)

Free at Epic:


----------



## robertmi (Sep 17, 2020)

Free on EPIC :









						Stick It To The Man! | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Stick It To The Man! at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Watch Dogs 2 Standard Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Watch Dogs 2 Standard Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Football Manager 2020 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Football Manager 2020 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 19, 2020)

That feeling you get when you paid for a game that's now free on Epic


----------



## robertmi (Sep 24, 2020)

also free Epic :









						Rocket League | Download & Play Rocket League for Free on PC – Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Rocket League® for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com
				




+ $10 coupon for taking the free game.


----------



## Hugis (Sep 24, 2020)

Reported, sorry your promoting a power leveling site, etc, Not Cool !


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 24, 2020)

RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Complete Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Complete Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




Free in a few hours till Oct 1.


----------



## craigleese123 (Sep 24, 2020)

robertmi said:


> also free Epic :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was just going post this one myself, beat me to it. Good job!


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 24, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Complete Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Complete Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Glad Frontier got the legal nonsense with "Atari" sorted out. This game was my childhood.

Now I just hope it'll release on GOG at some point.


----------



## birdie (Sep 26, 2020)

Scrap Garden is free at Steam.


----------



## delshay (Sep 27, 2020)

TO ALL

It seems we missed TROY Expansion pack which was free for one day. So i will asks for many users as possible to keep EPIC launcher open as if there is a free game it will show up on your desktop with an overlay.
I bought the expansion pack two days later, but it would be interesting how many of you got this free before the time expired..

You just have to sign in & leave it sitting in the background. If we all work together we will not miss free games that expire in 24 hours.


----------



## robertmi (Oct 1, 2020)

Free on EPIC :









						Pikuniku | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Pikuniku at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## birdie (Oct 3, 2020)

Not strictly a game but since it's free I guess no one will complain  

AppGameKit Classic: Easy Game Development is free on Steam


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2020)

birdie said:


> Scrap Garden is free at Steam.


I got this, but i get a error trying to run it


----------



## robertmi (Oct 8, 2020)

Free on EPIC :









						ABZU | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play ABZU at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Rising Storm 2: Vietnam | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Rising Storm 2: Vietnam at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						3 out of 10: Season One
					

Join the ongoing adventures of developers at the world's worst video game studio as they endure antics both absurd and topical. Will they ever make a game that scores higher than a 3 out of 10? Stay tuned and find out.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## basco (Oct 8, 2020)

i hope i see some players from tpu in vietnam


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 8, 2020)

basco said:


> i hope i see some players from tpu in vietnam


I grabbed it because it was free (adding to the list of yet to be installed free games) and hoping for a bit of single player action. If not, I'll give MP a whirl.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 8, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I grabbed it because it was free (adding to the list of yet to be installed free games) and hoping for a bit of single player action. If not, I'll give MP a whirl.


Same here, not sent $1 on epic and gotten many free games, have only 2 installed


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 9, 2020)

I don't know what people have against Epic Store. The store works well for developers. They release there for 1 year so their games won't be cracked. Times be changing. 
I have a huge grudge on Blizzard, but there you have it : Activation only does Blizzard now and not a single Call of Duty game will ever be cracked. But that also leaves out Workshop mods (best part).


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 9, 2020)

tigger said:


> I got this, but i get a error trying to run it


What was the error?


----------



## birdie (Oct 10, 2020)

Sonic The Hedgehog 2 is free on Steam.


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 15, 2020)

Free on EPIC today the 15th at 11:00 A.M. EST.


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 15, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I grabbed it because it was free (adding to the list of yet to be installed free games) and hoping for a bit of single player action. If not, I'll give MP a whirl.


Is there actually a single player campaign in that game?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 15, 2020)

Rising storm 2 looks good, bought the original aeons ago, was very good


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 20, 2020)

Europa Universalis II
					

Europa Universalis II invites you to a global struggle for supremacy from the dark time




					www.gog.com


----------



## robertmi (Oct 22, 2020)

free on EPIC :









						Costume Quest 2 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Costume Quest 2 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Layers of Fear 2 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Layers of Fear 2 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 23, 2020)

Fallout 76 Free till October 26.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 23, 2020)

Devon68 said:


> Fallout 76 Free till October 26.
> 
> View attachment 173066


Even free I wouldnt play it. I win a copy in a contest and i still dont play it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 23, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> Even free I wouldnt play it. I win a copy in a contest and i still dont play it.


It's not THAT bad, and it's been fixed since it's release.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's not THAT bad, and it's been fixed since it's release.


I rarely give bad games a 2nd chance.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 24, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> I rarely give bad games a 2nd chance.


That seems like foolishness, but to each their own. Your loss.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That seems like foolishness, but to each their own. Your loss.



I have been playing it a while, its actually not bad at all now.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That seems like foolishness, but to each their own. Your loss.


I dont 100% give up on bad games, I'll give them a year to fix things. If I give up on bad games I would never buy any of the total war games.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 24, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> I dont 100% give up on bad games, I'll give them a year to fix things. If I give up on bad games I would never buy any of the total war games.


Fair enough.


----------



## robertmi (Oct 29, 2020)

Free on EPIC:









						Blair Witch | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Blair Witch at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Ghostbusters: The Video Game Remastered | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Ghostbusters: The Video Game Remastered at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 29, 2020)

robertmi said:


> Ghostbusters: The Video Game Remastered | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Ghostbusters: The Video Game Remastered at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Thank You! Been wanting to play this. Can't say no to free. And Epic's launcher and privacy policies have greatly improved.


----------



## Gloomanoid (Nov 3, 2020)

Kingdom Classic Free on Humble Bundle
Click


----------



## birdie (Nov 4, 2020)

Kingdom: Classic is free on Steam as well.




Might & Magic X Legacy is free for Chinese IP addresses.


----------



## robertmi (Nov 5, 2020)

Free on EPIC:









						Dungeons 3 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Dungeons 3 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## robertmi (Nov 12, 2020)

Free on EPIC:









						The Textorcist: The Story of Ray Bibbia | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play The Textorcist: The Story of Ray Bibbia at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## pigulici (Nov 13, 2020)

Free Teleglitch: Die More Edition on gog.com









						Teleglitch: Die More Edition
					

This game includes Teleglitch: Die More Edition and Teleglitch: Guns and Tunes DLC In a c




					www.gog.com


----------



## pigulici (Nov 16, 2020)

Free Butcher on gog.com:








						Butcher
					

The easiest mode is 'HARD'!  BUTCHER is a fast-paced 2D shooter game and a blood-soake




					www.gog.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 16, 2020)

pigulici said:


> Free Butcher on gog.com:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh*  I'm _never_ in the 'early batch' of emails on these lol. I click the link here, and 2 hours later, my email goes "Free game available from GoG!!" heheh  thanks @Pig!


----------



## Hugis (Nov 19, 2020)

Free on Epic









						Elite Dangerous | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Elite Dangerous at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						The World Next Door | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play The World Next Door at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 19, 2020)

Hugis said:


> Free on Epic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I forgot about the Elite giveaway...


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> Thanks, I forgot about the Elite giveaway...



Yeah as Ahhzz stated, I had forgot about this as well.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 19, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> Thanks, I forgot about the Elite giveaway...


Is it only multiplayer or can you play single?


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 19, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Is it only multiplayer or can you play single?


It's both. You can play in "live", and interact with others, or you can play "solo" and never have to deal with anyone but NPCs


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 19, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Is it only multiplayer or can you play single?


make sure you have one of these under the Christmas tree


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 19, 2020)

Hugis said:


> Elite Dangerous  Take control of your own starship in a cutthroat galaxy. Elite Dangerous is the definitive massively multiplayer space epic, bringing gaming’s original open world adventure to the modern generation with an evolving narrative and the entirety of the Milky Way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Decided to grab this and give it a go.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 22, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Decided to grab this and give it a go.


already have it on STEAM but i also have FC3BD on STEAM and on Uplay ... soooo why not a free E : D on Epic too ...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Nov 24, 2020)

Elite Dangerous has got to be one of my favorite games of the past few years. Well worth picking up, especially for free.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 24, 2020)

Bus Simulator 18 Editor | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Bus Simulator 18 Editor for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Decided to grab this and give it a go.


I've been eyeing it, how is it?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 24, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> I've been eyeing it, how is it?


I've only played it for a few minutes, but it's beautiful, plays smooth as silk and for an arcade-ish space flight sim it's very well done!

Fair warning though to everyone, it needs a GPU with 3GB or more of VRAM and more than 4GB of system RAM to run well @ 1080p. Above 1080p you need at least a GPU with 4GB VRAM and a minimum of 8GB system RAM. 3ghz+ quad core will be ok, but a 3ghz+ 6core CPU will be better. I installed it on a system with a Core i5-2500k with 4gb of ram and a GTX770 2GB and it chugged until I put in 8GB and a GTX980, then it ran much better. The CPU was good enough.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 25, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> and it chugged


Yes, the only time Chugged is good is when referencing heavy metal or a train. 
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## robertmi (Nov 26, 2020)

Free on EPIC :









						MudRunner | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play MudRunner at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 26, 2020)

robertmi said:


> Free on EPIC :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll mention this: Epic also has 3 of the DLC's free to go along with this game.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 26, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> Yes, the only time Chugged is good is when referencing heavy metal or a train.
> Thanks for the reply!


YW!


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Dec 1, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> air warning though to everyone, it needs a GPU with 3GB or more of VRAM and more than 4GB of system RAM to run well @ 1080p.


This is quite simply false 
elite dangerous ran on my 2013 mac air
with a i5 DUEL CORE ht 4g ram hd 5000


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 1, 2020)

Isaac` said:


> This is quite simply false
> elite dangerous ran on my 2013 mac air
> with a i5 DUEL CORE ht 4g ram hd 5000


Dit it actually run or you know walked?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2020)

Isaac` said:


> This is quite simply false
> elite dangerous ran on my 2013 mac air
> with a i5 DUEL CORE ht 4g ram hd 5000


While it might have ran, it did not do so at 1080p any faster than a snails pace. The 2013 Macbook Air did NOT have the GPU power to run that game well.


----------



## delshay (Dec 1, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> While it might have ran it did not do so at 1080p any faster than a snails pace. The 2013 Macbook Air did NOT have the GPU power to run that game well.



I will test this game on an Dual Core FX-60 soon.

For now all users stay on-topic. Let's not spoil this thread please.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 1, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> I'll mention this: Epic also has 3 of the DLC's free to go along with this game.


Nice catch! I just grabbed the base game(think I already have it in Steam) just wish I still had my wheel/pedals.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Dec 2, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> While it might have ran, it did not do so at 1080p


1080p 30-60 depending on enviroment
LOWEST POSSIBLE SETTINGS


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 2, 2020)

Isaac` said:


> 1080p 30-60 depending on enviroment
> LOWEST POSSIBLE SETTINGS


Ah, there it is! You turn down all the bells, whistles and pretty.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 3, 2020)

Cave Story+ | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Cave Story+ at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




next starting from 10.12. are








						Pillars of Eternity - Definitive Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Pillars of Eternity - Definitive Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				











						Tyranny - Gold Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Tyranny - Gold Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 3, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> Cave Story+ | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Cave Story+ at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Cave story definitely looks interesting!


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 3, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Cave story definitely looks interesting!


looks like loadruner meets spelunker


----------



## pigulici (Dec 4, 2020)

*THE WITCHER: ENHANCED EDITION NOW FREE FOR ALL GOG GALAXY USERS






						The Witcher: Enhanced Edition now FREE for all GOG GALAXY users
					

The Witcher: Enhanced Edition now FREE for all GOG GALAXY users




					www.gog.com
				



*


----------



## kruk (Dec 4, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Cave story definitely looks interesting!



It's an amazing platform-adventure game with RPG elements, lots of secrets, great soundtrack, fun gameplay, and hard bosses. I love it


----------



## Shihab (Dec 4, 2020)

pigulici said:


> *THE WITCHER: ENHANCED EDITION NOW FREE FOR ALL GOG GALAXY USERS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If anyone failed to find entertainment in this game (which even I, someone who prefers it to its sequel, has to admit that it's difficult to like), check the forums/comments on the linked post. Entitlement galore!


----------



## Gloomanoid (Dec 7, 2020)

Seven: Enhanced Edition free
Click


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 10, 2020)

Pillars of Eternity - Definitive Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Pillars of Eternity - Definitive Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Tyranny - Gold Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Tyranny - Gold Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 10, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> Pillars of Eternity - Definitive Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Pillars of Eternity - Definitive Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...



Wonder what the "mystery game" is next week? Might be a AAA title from recent releases.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 10, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Wonder what the "mystery game" is next week? Might be a AAA title from recent releases.


no clue
but they start winter sale on 17.12. and there also will be free game every day
i guess next week game will be part of this giveaway








						The Epic Games Store Holiday Sale is back on December 17, bringing you the gift of great discounts and 15 Days of FREE Games!
					

The Epic Games Store Holiday Sale is coming soon! Enjoy deals up to 75% off and 15 Days of Free Games starting December 17.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 10, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> there also will be fee game every day



Yeah, for 15 days as it states! Could be some great giveaway's during the 2 weeks! 

Thanks for posting that link man!!!!!!!


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 10, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Yeah, for 15 days as it states! Could be some great giveaway's during the 2 weeks!
> 
> Thanks for posting that link man!!!!!!!


i've started to read it after you mentioned mystery game next.
at first i just glanced at the colorful picture and thought it's next 10$ coupon for winter sale so half of credits are for you


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 15, 2020)

POOM by freds72, Paranoid Cactus
					

DOOM reinvented for PICO8




					freds72.itch.io
				




Play it in your browser.


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 15, 2020)

As you all have already seen Epic games is giving away a game every day starting December 17th. They will give away a total of 15 games and each day you have 24 hours to claim them.








						EPIC Games Store to Offer 15 Free Game Starting December 17th; Tyranny, Pillars of Eternity Free Now
					

The EPIC Games Store is planning on being your faithful companion throughout this Christmas season with a number of free games to tide you over. This isn't just a generous move from EPIC Games' heart; customers who enter the storefront to redeem a free game are more likely to purchase other...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Uplay *(now called Ubisoft Connect)* is doing the same thing except they started on December 14th and will last until December 17th. They are giving away a free game and some in game items.








						Explore - Ubisoft Connect
					

Connect with Ubisoft players, enjoy Rewards and discounts, compare your stats with your friends and much more in Ubisoft Connect.




					ubisoftconnect.com


----------



## pigulici (Dec 16, 2020)

Prison Architect free on gog.com








						Prison Architect
					

Build and manage a Maximum Security Prison.  As the sun casts it’s early morning rays on




					www.gog.com


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 16, 2020)

Starlink: Battle for Atlas is free today on Ubi Connect. Sorry can’t find any link but logging in the rewards thing is right at the top.  free stuff everyday.


----------



## pigulici (Dec 16, 2020)

Make sure you add the Cleared for Transfer Free DLC to your copy of Prison Architect









						Prison Architect - Cleared For Transfer
					

Attention Wardens! Your prisoners have been cleared for transfer!    Cleared for Transfer




					www.gog.com


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 16, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Starlink: Battle for Atlas is free today on Ubi Connect. Sorry can’t find any link but logging in the rewards thing is right at the top.  free stuff everyday.



Expired. Really bothered me until I saw some screenshots... just a game for little kids.


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 16, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> View attachment 179775


I somehow doubt we will get all of these games, but if we do I probably wont be buying games until CP2077 gets fixed. Or 2023, whichever comes first.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 16, 2020)

@ShurikN with the exception of Fallout 4 I played everything on the list. These games are old news. Still, I see so many triple-A titles and waw.....Borderlands 3 (for free)....like waw.
This is definitely an amazing opportunity for a few of my friends to get co-op with me. Far Cry 5 co-op sounds fun and BO3.

EDIT: I spent so much money on Horizon Zero Dawn  could have used this information sooner this year


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 16, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Expired. Really bothered me until I saw some screenshots... just a game for little kids.


Yeah I just probably got lucky this morning checking, sorry  I watched a review and you’re not wrong but was supposed to be a “follow up” to Star Fox so had good memories of that one


----------



## authorized (Dec 17, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> I somehow doubt we will get all of these games, but if we do I probably wont be buying games until CP2077 gets fixed. Or 2023, whichever comes first.


Some of those titles aren't even available on Epic.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 17, 2020)

Trials Rising is today's daily giveaway from Ubisoft, honestly looks kind of fun and I don't own any game in this genre, so worth a shot for free.


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 17, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Trials Rising is today's daily giveaway from Ubisoft, honestly looks kind of fun and I don't own any game in this genre, so worth a shot for free.


Trials games have always been kinda cool to me. Gonna have to get this one.



authorized said:


> Some of those titles aren't even available on Epic.


We'll find out in an hour and a half

First free game from EGS is Cities Skyline


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 17, 2020)

Cities: Skylines - Carols, Candles and Candy for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Cities: Skylines - Carols, Candles and Candy for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com
				











						Cities: Skylines - Pearls From the East for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Cities: Skylines - Pearls From the East for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com
				











						Get a $10 Epic Coupon |  Holiday Sale 2020 - Epic Games Store
					

Sign in to your Epic Games account, then click the ‘GET MY EPIC COUPON’ button on the Holiday Sale page to claim one $10 Epic Coupon




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Shihab (Dec 17, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> Cities: Skylines - Carols, Candles and Candy for Free - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Cities: Skylines - Carols, Candles and Candy for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!
> ...



Also








						Cities: Skylines - Match Day for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Cities: Skylines - Match Day for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com
				




Though I think these DLCs are free from the start, not just for this event...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 17, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> Cities: Skylines - Carols, Candles and Candy for Free - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Cities: Skylines - Carols, Candles and Candy for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!
> ...


I had no idea Cities: Skylines had so many addons! Kinda reminds me of "The Sims 4" but not nearly as expensive!


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 17, 2020)

Cities: Skylines - Pearls From the East for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Cities: Skylines - Pearls From the East for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## witkazy (Dec 17, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> Pillars of Eternity - Definitive Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Pillars of Eternity - Definitive Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Got myself Pillars , it is working on ubuntu 20.04 through Lutris ,but but 64 gigs? hell it is free


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 18, 2020)

Yes, apparently that leak from Reddit was false. You can disregard the list i uploaded, _I apologize_ for spreading fake news.
And you are right, some of those games are not even on the store.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 18, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> Yes, apparently that leak from Reddit was false. You can disregard the list i uploaded, _I apologize_ for spreading fake news.
> And you are right, some of those games are not even on the store.


Was definitely to good to be true “wishlist”


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 18, 2020)

Crappy Ubisoft giveaway today... Hyperscape ingame junk... hard pass. Don't waste your time, check back tomorrow hopefully something better.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Dec 18, 2020)

Thanks, saved me some time.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 18, 2020)

Oddworld New n Tasty is the Epic Games daily.









						Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 18, 2020)

This reminded me I still havent finished the game on PSVita


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 19, 2020)

Ubisoft today giving away all the previous games in one go:









						Ubisoft | Welcome to the official Ubisoft website
					

Welcome to the official website for Ubisoft, creator of Assassin's Creed, Just Dance, Tom Clancy's video game series, Rayman, Far Cry, Watch Dogs and many others. Learn more about our breathtaking games here!




					ubi.li
				




Anno 1701 History Edition, Starlink: Battle for Atlas Digital Edition and Trials Rising Standard Edition.


----------



## kruk (Dec 19, 2020)

Todays free game on Epic Store is The Long Dark, which probably means, that this leak might be true:







Source: Reddit


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 19, 2020)

kruk said:


> Todays free game on Epic Store is The Long Dark, which probably means, that this leak might be true:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems pretty mediocre compared to some of the games they gave away during the year.


----------



## Readlight (Dec 19, 2020)

I liked night in the Woods
Works fast.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 19, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Seems pretty mediocre compared to some of the games they gave away during the year.



I disagree, that is a great lineup. I already own a few of them sadly. However, I was going to buy Jurassic World Evolution the other day... going to hold off now lol   It's on sale for $5 on steam... but if I can get it free, yeah I will wait it out


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 19, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I disagree, that is a great lineup


It is a great lineup but with a lot of old games that almost everyone already owns. Metro 2033 is a 10 year old game.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2020)

I guess there are no new Ubisoft giveaways... it ended yesterday, though they say on their thing it ends on Dec 20th... but it still just shows the same grab everything that you missed page... bleh.  lame.

let's hope the leaked Epic list of giveaway games is not real, part of the fun for me is the surprise each day. dang leaks!


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 20, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> let's hope the leaked Epic list of giveaway games is not real, part of the fun for me is the surprise each day. dang leaks!


It's real, Defense Grid is currently free. And considering the next game has a green theme, it's quite likely Alien Isolation.









						Defense Grid: The Awakening | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Defense Grid: The Awakening at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 20, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I guess there are no new Ubisoft giveaways... it ended yesterday, though they say on their thing it ends on Dec 20th... but it still just shows the same grab everything that you missed page... bleh.  lame.
> 
> let's hope the leaked Epic list of giveaway games is not real, part of the fun for me is the surprise each day. dang leaks!


I got it right now when I saw free games on ubisoft 10min ago on this thread.



lynx29 said:


> I guess there are no new Ubisoft giveaways... it ended yesterday, though they say on their thing it ends on Dec 20th... but it still just shows the same grab everything that you missed page... bleh.  lame.
> 
> let's hope the leaked Epic list of giveaway games is not real, part of the fun for me is the surprise each day. dang leaks!


I pressed on "ubisoft's happy holidays" tab. I got the games in my game library.


----------



## Testsubject01 (Dec 21, 2020)

That would be 5/15. Webpage seems overloaded thou, can't log in, getting "502 Bad Gateway".










						Alien: Isolation | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Alien: Isolation at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 21, 2020)

Testsubject01 said:


> That would be 5/15. Webpage seems overloaded thou, can't log in, getting "502 Bad Gateway".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alien Isolation is definitely one to get. Amazing game!


----------



## milewski1015 (Dec 21, 2020)

Damn, wish I hadn't missed The Long Dark. Have toyed with picking it up before but never did (probably in part because my backlog is a mile long)


----------



## Nvshied (Dec 22, 2020)

Am I missing something? Wasn't 
*Assassin's Creed:* Origins going to be free today? 

If its available Do I have to log into the app or can I log into web and get it?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 22, 2020)

milewski1015 said:


> Damn, wish I hadn't missed The Long Dark. Have toyed with picking it up before but never did (probably in part because my backlog is a mile long)


I know yesterday when I logged it seemed that they were "giving it all away" in case you missed it. I think you missed it


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Dec 22, 2020)

Nvshied said:


> Am I missing something? Wasn't
> *Assassin's Creed:* Origins going to be free today?
> 
> If its available Do I have to log into the app or can I log into web and get it?


That leak was false


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 22, 2020)

Isaac` said:


> That leak was false


But yesterday they did give away all the games that were offered I got Anno 1701 Trials Rising and I had already gotten Starlink, But yes Origins was not one of them


----------



## delshay (Dec 22, 2020)

Stay alert guys.   .."Alien Isolation" is free on Epic & you are already running out of time.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 22, 2020)

delshay said:


> Stay alert guys.   .."Alien Isolation" is free on Epic & you are already running out of time.


Yeah and I wanted a couple of the DLC but it wouldn't let me purchase one..I got Last Survivor but it won't let me buy Safe Haven...


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Dec 22, 2020)

Metro: 2033 Redux now free on EGS:









						Metro 2033 Redux | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Metro 2033 Redux at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## pigulici (Dec 22, 2020)

Brigador: Up-Armored Deluxe free on gog.com








						Brigador: Up-Armored Deluxe
					

Brigador: Up-Armored Deluxe includes the base game plus the following bonus content: - OS




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 23, 2020)

pigulici said:


> Brigador: Up-Armored Deluxe free on gog.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just grabbed that this morning. Looks like a solid game. I wonder why it's free?


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 23, 2020)

Tropico 5 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Tropico 5 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 24, 2020)

INSIDE | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play INSIDE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 25, 2020)

Darkest Dungeon®
					

Darkest Dungeon® is a challenging gothic roguelike turn-based RPG about the psychological stresses of adventuring. Recruit, train, and lead a team of flawed heroes against unimaginable horrors, stress, famine, disease, and the ever-encroaching dark.




					www.epicgames.com
				











						Darkest Dungeon®: The Musketeer for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Darkest Dungeon®: The Musketeer for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## robertmi (Dec 26, 2020)

My Time At Portia | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play My Time At Portia at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 26, 2020)

robertmi said:


> My Time At Portia | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play My Time At Portia at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


As I said in the other deals thread, this game looks like a version of StarDew Valley in 3D, which is not a bad thing, just the impression I got from the video on that page. Also it's from Team17, so it's got to be decent at the very least. Grabbed it, seems interesting. Ejoyed StarDew Valley, so this should be fun!


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 27, 2020)

Night in the Woods | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Night in the Woods at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## kruk (Dec 28, 2020)

kruk said:


> Todays free game on Epic Store is The Long Dark, which probably means, that this leak might be true:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Today's game is Stranded Deep (an early access title) which means that almost everything on this list has been confirmed.


----------



## robertmi (Dec 29, 2020)

Solitairica | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Solitairica at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Readlight (Dec 29, 2020)

I want Watch Dogs, Assetto Corsa, Airplanes.


----------



## Hugis (Dec 30, 2020)

Not a bad little RPG with co-op play on Steam in Alpha(free)

Gatewalkers (Alpha) on Steam (steampowered.com)


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 30, 2020)

Readlight said:


> I want Watch Dogs, Assetto Corsa, Airplanes.


Get Uplay eventually they will give you Watch Dogs.


----------



## pigulici (Dec 30, 2020)

Metro: Last Light Redux for FREE within the next 48h! on gog.com








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 30, 2020)

pigulici said:


> Metro: Last Light Redux for FREE within the next 48h! on gog.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GOG seems down for me...


----------



## pigulici (Dec 30, 2020)

I claimed in Galaxy, and was down for me too, the website...


----------



## kruk (Dec 30, 2020)

pigulici said:


> Metro: Last Light Redux for FREE within the next 48h! on gog.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, insane ... and also DRM free 

It's your turn now Steam ... 

In other news: don't forget to grab Torchlight 2 on Epic today. It's a lovely indie hack-and-slash action RPG (Diablo style).


----------



## crispysilicon (Dec 30, 2020)

Torchlight 2 today...









						Torchlight II | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Torchlight II at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Drone (Dec 30, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> GOG seems down for me...


True, it took a while, there were 3 dots "loading" animation without claim button. But now green button works


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 30, 2020)

Drone said:


> True, it took a while, there were 3 dots "loading" animation without claim button. But now green button works



I had a login error at first few attempts when the site started loading again.
I got the game now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 31, 2020)

pigulici said:


> Metro: Last Light Redux for FREE within the next 48h! on gog.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a bit saddened by all these free games on GOG as of late. Not that they're free, because that's bad-ass. Just that I already own most of them... well all the ones I'd want.



P4-630 said:


> GOG seems down for me...


The site was having a heavy traffic day. I had issues downloading an update.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 31, 2020)

Jurassic World Evolution | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Jurassic World Evolution at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Readlight (Jan 4, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Get Uplay eventually they will give you Watch Dogs.


I lost the old account. Expensive system requirements.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jan 5, 2021)

Readlight said:


> I lost the old account. Expensive system requiremen


do uoi mean for uplay cause i disagree


----------



## robertmi (Jan 7, 2021)

Crying Suns | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Crying Suns at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 14, 2021)

STAR WARS™ Battlefront™ II: Celebration Edition
					

Put your mastery of the blaster, lightsaber, and the Force to the test online and offline in STAR WARS™ Battlefront™ II: Celebration Edition




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 14, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> STAR WARS™ Battlefront™ II: Celebration Edition
> 
> 
> Put your mastery of the blaster, lightsaber, and the Force to the test online and offline in STAR WARS™ Battlefront™ II: Celebration Edition
> ...


Well Epic you have made me a true believer. I already have this Game but I did not buy any of the DLC.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 14, 2021)

The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## milewski1015 (Jan 14, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Well Epic you have made me a true believer. I already have this Game but I did not buy any of the DLC.


I'm in the same boat. Will downloading this basically inject the DLC into our copies?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 14, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> I'm in the same boat. Will downloading this basically inject the DLC into our copies?


The game page says everything up to December 2019 is included. Everything after that you'll have to buy.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The game page says everything up to December 2019 is included. Everything after that you'll have to buy.


The only DLC I know of is additional Campaign missions but if you owned the Game already you got that free but I am not sure when that released.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jan 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The game page says everything up to December 2019 is included. Everything after that you'll have to buy.


there is no dlc after that it includes all the games content AND there is no future content so its everything


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 18, 2021)

I like to find free games that are actually free, not just temporarily free, if I can. A few that fall into this category are Single-player. Many are very good once I try them.  Here's one that looks like it is fairly good quality. Reviews are good.









						Cloud Climber on Steam
					

A surreal first person walking sim about the end of humanity. Explore magnificent sky-bound ruins, and learn why they were built.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 19, 2021)

Here is another free SP game that I'm looking to try out tomorow.  









						High Entropy: Challenges on Steam
					

Use computers (via GUIs or the command line), unlock doors, crawl through vents, fight enemies head on or find other ways to neutralize or avoid them...




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 19, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm looking to try out tomorow.


It's downloaded, I'll try it tomorrow as well.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 21, 2021)

Galactic Civilizations III | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Galactic Civilizations III | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 21, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> Here is another free SP game that I'm looking to try out tomorow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've found some nice little gems this week


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 21, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> Here is another free SP game that I'm looking to try out tomorow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was curious:


> _Entropy_ is a scientific concept, as well as a measurable physical property that is most commonly associated with a state of disorder, randomness, or uncertainty.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 25, 2021)

Nomads of Driftland
					

The promise to restore civilization to its former shape and return to the times of splend




					www.gog.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 27, 2021)

Another free SP game on Steam, this one being a mind teaser.









						Frame of Mind on Steam
					

In Frame of Mind, you are placed in a world where logic is escaping you. Each area of the game defies reason, requiring you to think outside the box in order to solve the illogical and escape madness.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 28, 2021)

Dandara: Trials of Fear Edition
					

Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 28, 2021)

I just dumped into this









						Ultimate Epic Battle Simulator on Steam
					

Here is a sandbox like no other. Create massive battles with absolutely no limits. Want to see 10,000 chickens fight an army of Romans?? Sure, why not. Want to see a company of WW2 U.S soldiers fight 11,000 Medieval soldiers?? There are simply no limits to the carnage you can achieve in UEBS.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 28, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I just dumped into this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually liked the look of this game. Like TABS, but with more "realistic" visuals. Guess I don't need to buy it now.

Who wouldn't want to have ten thousand chickens face off against a medieval army?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 28, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Who wouldn't want to have ten thousand chickens face off against a medieval army?


Or a Tyrannosaurus Rex.. The possibilities have no limits.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 30, 2021)

Get your chickens ready!








						Ultimate Epic Battle Simulator on Steam
					

Here is a sandbox like no other. Create massive battles with absolutely no limits. Want to see 10,000 chickens fight an army of Romans?? Sure, why not. Want to see a company of WW2 U.S soldiers fight 11,000 Medieval soldiers?? There are simply no limits to the carnage you can achieve in UEBS.




					store.steampowered.com
				



Oops!
Didn't see the above post, so delete if necessary.
Edit:
I inserted 100,000 chickens resulting in a drop to 6 fps


----------



## kruk (Feb 4, 2021)

This weeks free games on Epic are Metro Last Light Redux and For The King.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 4, 2021)

For The King | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play For The King at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				











						Metro Last Light Redux | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Metro Last Light Redux at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 4, 2021)

Half Life - Restored, although it's had some mixed reviews, including having to fiddle with certain files and start-up commands.








						Half-Life: Restored on Steam
					

Previously known as Restore-Life, Half-Life: Restored is a fan made modification for Half-Life. This modification will stretch your Half-Life experience with unused, cut and retail version content from original game.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 4, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Half Life - Restored, although it's had some mixed reviews, including having to fiddle with certain files and start-up commands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont use the steam version use the moddb version
its a lot better then steam
also this is a mod is it really a free game?
also link https://www.moddb.com/mods/restore-life


----------



## Testsubject01 (Feb 9, 2021)

Assassin’s Creed® Chronicles: China
					

Follow three legendary Assassins in journeys of revenge, retribution, and redemption. Assassin’s Creed® Chronicles take players to three distinct civilizations and periods throughout history including the Ming dynasty at the start of its downfall, the Sikh Empire as it prepares for war in India...




					store.ubi.com
				



Offer valid until 16/2/2021, 05:00 pm


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 9, 2021)

Correct link:


			https://register.ubisoft.com/assassins-creed-chronicles-china


----------



## Testsubject01 (Feb 10, 2021)

Odd, couldn't load the store or giveaway in Uplay Ubisoft Connect, tried ubisoft.com, which used the same link as above, but it wouldn't load either.
Last I tried the online store page of Assassin’s Creed Chronicles China and it listed "0.00 Get it for free" and worked. That's why I linked that.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 11, 2021)

Halcyon 6 Starbase Commander | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Halcyon 6 Starbase Commander at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 17, 2021)

*Rage 2* is free on Epic from tomorrow, which is great news because I was playing it on GamePass but then cancelled my sub. I still have my saved games which should work.








						Rage 2 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Rage 2 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				



Also Absolute Drift for the drifters out there.








						Absolute Drift | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Absolute Drift at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 25, 2021)

Sunless Sea :








						Sunless Sea
					

Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## birdie (Mar 2, 2021)

Ratchet and Clank is free for PlayStation users.


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 3, 2021)

Slightly surprised this wasn't mentioned before (or at least I failed to find it) but with all the fans of KOTOR & KOTOR II, I saw no mention of SWTOR?  I believe it's free up to the first two expansions and if you subscribe for one month (or make a similar style purchase in store, I believe) you get all the expansions.  All the classes & planets have story driven quests with dialogue & cut scenes like a typical Bioware RPG of old and are really made for solo play.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 4, 2021)

dirtyferret said:


> Slightly surprised this wasn't mentioned before (or at least I failed to find it) but with all the fans of KOTOR & KOTOR II, I saw no mention of SWTOR?  I believe it's free up to the first two expansions and if you subscribe for one month (or make a similar style purchase in store, I believe) you get all the expansions.  All the classes & planets have story driven quests with dialogue & cut scenes like a typical Bioware RPG of old and are really made for solo play.



Where? At PlayStation?


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 4, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Where? At PlayStation?


Swtor.com or steam

edit: inserted links, originally replied on my phone


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 4, 2021)

Wargame: Red Dragon | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Wargame: Red Dragon at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Wargame: Red Dragon - Russian Roulette [10v10 Map] for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Wargame: Red Dragon - Russian Roulette [10v10 Map] for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Wargame Red Dragon - Norse Dragons for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Wargame Red Dragon - Norse Dragons for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Wargame Red Dragon - The Millionth Mile for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Wargame Red Dragon - The Millionth Mile for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Frick (Mar 4, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> Wargame: Red Dragon | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Wargame: Red Dragon at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...



The poster thing makes me think it's an RTS version of Advanced Wars.


----------



## Blaylock (Mar 4, 2021)

Certainly not a new game but one I've been getting into lately is SMITE. I'm not sure if it was posted here and I'm not going to read through 72 pages to find out, call me lazy. Anyhow, If anyone plays and is looking for a semi-decent teammate, hit me up.

https://www.smitegame.com/play-for-free/


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 4, 2021)

> This game is a mix between Air supremacy, PTSD and a whole bunch of Sturmi's 10/10 please don't napalm my village.











						Steam Community :: Weesal69 :: Review for Wargame: Red Dragon
					

This game is a mix between Air supremacy, PTSD and a whole bunch of Sturmi's 10/10 please don't napalm my village.




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## birdie (Mar 5, 2021)

Valve's Artifact is dead and free.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 5, 2021)

birdie said:


> Valve's Artifact is dead and free.




yep and make sure you download the foundry edition not classic on the store page. lots of updates and balances and extra in foundry.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 5, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> yep and make sure you download the foundry edition not classic on the store page. lots of updates and balances and extra in foundry.


Is it not pay to win anymore?


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 5, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Is it not pay to win anymore?



its all free. they shut it down. it will never get another update ever again. i plan to just play against the AI and enjoy it for free.  /shrug


----------



## delshay (Mar 5, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> yep and make sure you download the foundry edition not classic on the store page. lots of updates and balances and extra in foundry.


You can add both version to your account.

One of many "Vulkan" games add to my collection.


----------



## robertmi (Mar 11, 2021)

Free on EPIC:









						Surviving Mars | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Surviving Mars at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Surviving Mars - Mysteries Resupply Pack for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Surviving Mars - Mysteries Resupply Pack for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370081315089870851
follow me on twitter if you like free games, i find lots of them


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 11, 2021)

such a great game, it killed me when they made the recent one an epic exclusive 
either Lastlight or 2033 or maybe both have  benchmarks built in them, but i believe you need to manually go looking in the game directory for it.

man i love modern internet. it took me less than 2 minutes to download Metro 2033  it makes you wonder what the hell makes modern games 60+Gb's, metro is stunning & complex, yet its 7Gb's

never thought id have a GPU that could crush Metro Benchmark, but i do now.& i ran it in 2K, full max settings too.


----------



## birdie (Mar 11, 2021)

Metro 2033 is free on Steam.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 15, 2021)

kruk said:


> Today's game is Stranded Deep (an early access title) which means that almost everything on this list has been confirmed.


I missed out on the free Stranded Deep, but it looks a lot of fun so I'll probably get it on Steam for a couple of $$.



jboydgolfer said:


> man i love modern internet. it took me less than 2 minutes to download Metro 2033  it makes you wonder what the hell makes modern games 60+Gb's, metro is stunning & complex, yet its 7Gb's


Reminds me of when I had to use a download manager back in the day just to finish downloading a Tomb Raider 3 demo - all 300Mb of it!


----------



## robertmi (Mar 19, 2021)

Free on EPIC:









						The Fall
					

Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 21, 2021)

Free on GOG (if you own any other Deep Silver game) until the 22nd.









						Deadlight: Director's Cut
					

A zombie outbreak eradicated all hope of returning life back to normal, now only surviv




					www.gog.com


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 26, 2021)

Free on Epic Games:








						Creature in the Well
					

Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store




					www.epicgames.com
				




Creature in the Well is a top-down, pinball-inspired, hack-and-slash dungeon crawler. As the last remaining BOT-C unit, venture deep into a desert mountain to restore power to an ancient facility, haunted by a desperate Creature. Uncover and upgrade powerful gear in order to free the city of Mirage from a deadly sandstorm.


----------



## delshay (Mar 26, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Free on GOG (if you own any other Deep Silver game) until the 22nd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can someone please check if it works if you have a Deep Silver game via another launcher that is linked to your GOG account.

Ie, Link GOG to Steam or Epic account (built-in) & make sure other accounts are "active on-line" showing all your Steam & Epic games within GOG Galaxy.


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 26, 2021)

delshay said:


> Can someone please check if it works if you have a Deep Silver game via another launcher that is linked to your GOG account.
> 
> Ie, Link GOG to Steam or Epic account (built-in) & make sure other accounts are "active" showing all your Steam & Epic games within GOG Galaxy.


Worked for me without having any Deep Silver game for my knowledge. But that promotion is over by now.


----------



## delshay (Mar 26, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Worked for me without having any Deep Silver game for my knowledge. But that promotion is over by now.



You must have Metro 2033/Last Light somewhere. It's been given away repeatedly so many times free


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 27, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> But that promotion is over by now.


True, but the game is now 80% off which make it a little less than $2.50 currently.


----------



## pigulici (Mar 30, 2021)

Free XIII on gog.com








						XIII
					

The President of the United States of America has been assassinated and you're the worl




					www.gog.com


----------



## Drone (Mar 30, 2021)

^ Still better than fugly remake lol


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 30, 2021)

pigulici said:


> Free XIII on gog.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David Duchovny and Adam West... bloody impressive...


----------



## SomeOne99h (Mar 30, 2021)

pigulici said:


> Free XIII on gog.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found this interesting comment in GOG site about doing these tweaks/fixes before playing the game for best experience:

Good4Games2019

Get a better experience (instructions)

December 15, 2019 Verified owner

The game is excellent, I strongly recommend it. It's definitely a buy.

But I suggest to change a few things first before playing:

1. Download and install Unofficial Patch 1.5 first.
2. Go to XIII\system folder and set FOV to 100.00 in DevUser.ini
3. Go to XIII.ini (same directory) and set resolution to your res if your res isn't available in in-game settings.

Set the other options in XIII.ini like this:
Translucency=True
VolumetricLighting=True
ShinySurfaces=True
HighDetailActors=True
UsePrecaching=True
UseMipmapping=True
UseTrilinear=True
UseMultitexture=True
UsePageFlipping=True
UseFullscreen=True
UseGammaCorrection=True
DetailTextures=True
UseTripleBuffering=True
UsePrecache=True
Use32BitTextures=True
HardwareSkinning=False
AdapterNumber=-1
UseVSync=False
ReduceMouseLag=False     (important!!!)
UseTripleBuffering=True

I don't know why, but these options are not accessible in-game.

Also enable 8x AA and 16x Anisotropic Filtering in Graphics Card Settings.

Now you'll have much better graphics and the mouse lag is almost gone. 
Is this helpful to you?
(207 of 213 users found this helpful)
With small edit from me. He said set resolution to 1920 / 1280 as if all of us has/plays on a monitor with that res. The idea is that the in-game settings doesn't seem to provide some res. Maybe the HD res is available in in-game settings, I don't know.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 30, 2021)

SomeOne99h said:


> I found this interesting comment in GOG site about doing these tweaks/fixes before playing the game for best experience:
> 
> Good4Games2019
> 
> ...


Ah config files. Where the real magic happens! Reminds me of Quake and Command & Conquer where tweaking the INI files was key to a better experience!


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 30, 2021)

Major Geeks has 524 DOS games from the 1980s, described as freeware, so please remove link if not considered to be correct.








						Download 524 DOS Games From The 1980s  - MajorGeeks
					

Included is 525 different games for DOS from the 1980s which will take you on quests, battles, and a journey....



					www.majorgeeks.com
				



They also recommend D-Fend Reloaded, a DOSBox graphical environment which I'll be trying out later.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 30, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Major Geeks has 524 DOS games from the 1980s, described as freeware, so please remove link if not considered to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i just use dosbox?


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 30, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> can i just use dosbox?


I don't see why not. I've got DOSBox Portable, but I'm trying D-Fend just out of curiosity.
Careful though, the games come in at a massive 266Mb unzipped!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 30, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Careful though, the games come in at a massive 266Mb unzipped!


Truly massive! (I say as I'm downloading a 30GB game)...


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Truly massive! (I say as I'm downloading a 30GB game)...


checkmate im trying to download dirt 2.0 100gb game


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 31, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> checkmate im trying to download dirt 2.0 100gb game


Wow, didn't know it was that big of a game...


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wow, didn't know it was that big if a game...


ikr dirt 4 is 30 gb and dirt 2.0 is 100


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wow, didn't know it was that big of a game...


yeah , & it resets your game save info every few weeks to keep things spicy.
i put 20 real world hours in to racing career mode, & the codemaster servers (which you need constant connection to even while in offline mode) were down, so my save game reverted all the way back to new game.....as far as i can tell, the offline server connection is only for stupid award achievements. like if you finish the race even if yor car is destroyed & you place 15th, it awards you with 'stickin with it' or some similarly useless award.

its a fun enough game, but for a progress driven game, the regular save game resets were too much for me. ive got a family, 20 Hours gameplay is easily a month for me. The 100GB DL wasnt a plus in my book either, when theres an update its like 5GB minimum  . Metro2033 was like 7.5GB TOTAL


----------



## oobymach (Mar 31, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> David Duchovny and Adam West... bloody impressive...


If you like old school actors Phil Hartman did the voice of Blasto on Ps1, nothing but one liners from a comedy king.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 31, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> i put 20 real world hours in to racing career mode, & the codemaster servers (which you need constant connection to even while in offline mode) were down, so my save game reverted all the way back to new game


Yeah, that sucks man. This is why DRM free gaming is so important, crap like your experience is completely avoided.


----------



## robertmi (Mar 31, 2021)

Hitman 3 - free starter pack :









						HITMAN 3 - Free Starter Pack for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play HITMAN 3 - Free Starter Pack for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 31, 2021)

robertmi said:


> Hitman 3 - free starter pack :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hawkes Bay is one of my favourite missions and it's especially good for practicing your covert skills. I replay it regularly.


----------



## robertmi (Apr 2, 2021)

Free on EPIC :






						Tales of the Neon Sea
					

Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## velko-live (Apr 2, 2021)

Free on STEAM: Steel Rats









						Steel Rats™ on Steam
					

Wreck and ride in a visceral and ground-breaking evolution of the 2.5D action arcade genre, fusing destructive, octane-fuelled, motorbike combat and death-defying stunt gameplay, set in a visually stylised retro future world. Switch between four unique characters as you wreak havoc!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## birdie (Apr 2, 2021)

velko-live said:


> Free on STEAM: Steel Rats
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's a DRM free version as well.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 2, 2021)

birdie said:


> Here's a DRM free version as well.


If you have agreed to receiving marketing communications, you can claim it for free


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 2, 2021)

velko-live said:


> Free on STEAM: Steel Rats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is also free on gog https://www.gog.com/game/steel_rats if for some reason you prefer it their


----------



## pigulici (Apr 3, 2021)

Add the Free DLC too








						Steel Rats™ Stylish Mayhem - Skins DLC
					

Wreck and ride through the streets of Coastal City with style! With Stylish Mayhem DLC yo




					www.gog.com


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 8, 2021)

3 out of 10: Season Two








						3 out of 10: Season Two | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play 3 out of 10: Season Two for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## velko-live (Apr 9, 2021)

Quantum League but site is in slovak









						Rozdávame kľúče do Quantum League
					

Získajte beta vstup !




					www.sector.sk


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 9, 2021)

here is how you claim it if you cant work it out
Instant way to get the key. -Register on the website www.sector.sk (Slovak site, you can use google translate) Click on 'PRIHLASENIE' on the top right, then click 'Nový používateľ' on the botton left. Type in your login nick, password and email. Tick the GDPR box and 'I'm not a robot' and then click 'Zaregistrovať' button. On the next window, you don't have to tick anything, just click 'Zaregistrovať' button again. You don't have to confirm your email!


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 15, 2021)

Deponia: The Complete Journey
					

Join Rufus on his thrilling journeys, for the first time in a complete edition with many new features, that will not only be a blast for hardcore adventure fans, but also those new to the genre.




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Ken Follett's The Pillars of the Earth | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Ken Follett's The Pillars of the Earth at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						The First Tree | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play The First Tree at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## MarsM4N (Apr 15, 2021)

I visit *IndieGameBundles* on a daily basis to not miss a free game.

They're pretty quick & reliable.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 15, 2021)

MarsM4N said:


> I visit *IndieGameBundles* on a daily basis to not miss a free game.
> 
> They're pretty quick & reliable.


Good resource. I usually try to hit GoG on a regular, but sometimes I miss one.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 18, 2021)

Next week on Epic Games Store - Hand of Fate 2 will be free... this game is awesome. I have beat both Hand of Fate 1 and 2, truly hidden gems in the world of PC gaming.


----------



## velko-live (Apr 21, 2021)

Utopos before 21 April 20:00









						Utopos on Steam
					

Utopos is a MOSA - Multiplayer Online Space Arena! Gameplay is from a top-down angle, dual-stick shooter and you can play against your friends online, or against AI-controlled opponents.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## robertmi (Apr 22, 2021)

Free on EPIC:









						Alien: Isolation | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Alien: Isolation at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Hand of Fate 2 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Hand of Fate 2 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 22, 2021)

robertmi said:


> Free on EPIC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two AAA games imo.  Hand of Fate 2 is highly underrated.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 22, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Two AAA games imo.  Hand of Fate 2 is highly underrated.


Yeah but one of em was free less then 6m ago


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 23, 2021)

Quiplash on Steam
					

For 3-8 Players and an Audience of thousands! Your phones or tablets are your controllers! The gut-busting, say-anything, no-rules party game!




					store.steampowered.com
				





Quiplash on Steam


----------



## velko-live (Apr 24, 2021)

Alien: Isolation - Last Survivor​Claim the game again









						Alien: Isolation - Last Survivor - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Alien: Isolation - Last Survivor at the Epic Games Store.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Testsubject01 (Apr 24, 2021)

Neat! Was there a news post? On Thursday it still showed "owned" when I checked.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 24, 2021)

For me too.. but I think it was free a few months ago?


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 24, 2021)

velko-live said:


> Alien: Isolation - Last Survivor​Claim the game again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, for me it says "Buy now 3,99 Eur"...


----------



## freeagent (Apr 24, 2021)

Weird, so yesterday I looked and it said I owned it.. came back today and it was available so I snagged it..


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 24, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Weird, so yesterday I looked and it said I owned it.. came back today and it was available so I snagged it..



Same thing here. After reading your post, I checked and sure enough, it allowed me to get it.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 24, 2021)

Alien Isolation is one of the best games of the decade and also one of the scariest. I spent most of the time in a broom closet.


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 24, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Alien Isolation is one of the best games of the decade and also one of the scariest. I spent most of the time in a broom closet.


Under a desk...


----------



## Testsubject01 (Apr 25, 2021)

> velko-live said:
> 
> 
> > Alien: Isolation - Last Survivor​Claim the game again
> ...



In case it is still relevant, you can claim the main game again if you have done so the previous time it was free and that will unlock the Last survivor DLC


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 25, 2021)

Testsubject01 said:


> In case it is still relevant, you can claim the main game again if you have done so the previous time it was free and that will unlock the Last survivor DLC



It didn't, not free.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 25, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> It didn't, not free.



I had not claimed it the last time since I own it on Steam, I just claimed it this time though and the DLC was included free, the more expensive DLC was not... I apparently have all the DLC for it on Steam, must have been some cheap bundle cause I know I didn't pay the Epic prices for that DLC. lol


----------



## AsRock (Apr 25, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Hmm, for me it says "Buy now 3,99 Eur"...



I got it about a week ago, how ever at least you get your currency haha, it puts mine in THB LMAFO.

If i remember right i had to add it and then the dlc after.


----------



## robertmi (Apr 29, 2021)

Free on EPIC :









						Idle Champions of the Forgotten Realms | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Idle Champions of the Forgotten Realms for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com
				




+ Limited-Time Offer 4/29 - 5/6: Epic Champions of Renown (Over $100 USD Value - FREE!)
LOG IN NEXT WEEK: All players who log into Idle Champions of the Forgotten Realms through the Epic Games Store between Thursday 4/29/2021 at 11AM Eastern and Thursday 5/6/2021 at 11AM Eastern will receive the Epic Champions of Renown!


----------



## velko-live (Apr 30, 2021)

Tonight We Riot  -  48H​








						Tonight We Riot
					

A REVOLUTIONARY CROWD-BASED RETRO BRAWLER In a dystopia where wealthy capitalist




					www.gog.com


----------



## 64K (May 4, 2021)

A recent document has become available due to the Epic/Apple lawsuit. It confirms what I have been thinking, that by far most people just go to EGS for the free games. Only 7% of the free game claimers actually stick around to buy something.









						Numerous buyout prices for Epic's free EGS games program have been leaked
					

Some new details about Epic's store have emerged due to the ongoing legal battle between Epic and Apple.




					www.dsogaming.com


----------



## velko-live (May 4, 2021)

Free on Steam









						Nubarron: The adventure of an unlucky gnome on Steam
					

Guide Gnome across the dangers of this twisted fairytale world. Can you make the annoying cloud go away? And recover his stolen Lucky Hat? Trust your friends? Find out in this, a casual platformer set in a beautiful painted world full of weird creatures you'll have to deal with.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## oobymach (May 4, 2021)

64K said:


> A recent document has become available due to the Epic/Apple lawsuit. It confirms what I have been thinking, that by far most people just go to EGS for the free games. Only 7% of the free game claimers actually stick around to buy something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it for Satisfactory, it was the only place I could buy it, since then I have collected a bunch of free games but with EGS you can't play offline, so I'm thinking of buying the Steam version just so I can play offline.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 4, 2021)

oobymach said:


> I got it for Satisfactory, it was the only place I could buy it, since then I have collected a bunch of free games but with EGS you can't play offline, so I'm thinking of buying the Steam version just so I can play offline.


you can but you have to disable it in game.
there is online option in settings. this will turn off also metrics to devs


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (May 4, 2021)

64K said:


> A recent document has become available due to the Epic/Apple lawsuit. It confirms what I have been thinking, that by far most people just go to EGS for the free games. Only 7% of the free game claimers actually stick around to buy something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another one here from minority apparently, got my Tony Hawk's 1+2 from EGS.


----------



## robertmi (May 6, 2021)

Free on EPIC :









						Pine | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Pine at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## TxGrin (May 6, 2021)

Doom Reborn mod - Mod DB









						Doom Reborn Pre Beta Version 1.65 Standalone file
					

- What's New I've added widescreen resolution support, adjusted the lighting in every level,Updated the apperence of the main menu,added new easter eggs and corrected a couple bugs along with various tweaks and changes.Updated a couple of textures




					www.moddb.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 6, 2021)

TxGrin said:


> Doom Reborn mod - Mod DB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is bad-ass!


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 7, 2021)

you


oobymach said:


> I got it for Satisfactory, it was the only place I could buy it, since then I have collected a bunch of free games but with EGS you can't play offline, so I'm thinking of buying the Steam version just so I can play offline.


 can play some games offline but not all
its up to the dev much like steam


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (May 8, 2021)

TxGrin said:


> Doom Reborn mod - Mod DB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I downloaded this and when I start it, monitor shows "OUT OF RANGE" message. Perhaps it starts in unsupported resolution? Is there a way to change it?


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 8, 2021)

ExcuseMeWtf said:


> I downloaded this and when I start it, monitor shows "OUT OF RANGE" message. Perhaps it starts in unsupported resolution? Is there a way to change it?


that means its trying to make your windows run at higher res then your moniter supports


----------



## TxGrin (May 8, 2021)

Mine did that at first but i was running 3820x2160 on my desktop, so i lowered it to 1920x1080 then ran Doom reborn once in the game i switched the resolution to 3820x2160 then switch my desktop resolution and that worked.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 8, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> that means its trying to make your windows run at higher res then your moniter supports


Or it means the game is trying to run a res lower than the display supports.



ExcuseMeWtf said:


> I downloaded this and when I start it, monitor shows "OUT OF RANGE" message. Perhaps it starts in unsupported resolution? Is there a way to change it?


Try to find it's config file, open it in notepad and make sure the res is set to something your display supports.


----------



## stinger608 (May 9, 2021)

TxGrin said:


> Doom Reborn mod - Mod DB
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lexluthermiester said:


> This is bad-ass!



Exactly what @lexluthermiester stated. Frigging awesome!!!!!! 

Downloading now!


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (May 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Or it means the game is trying to run a res lower than the display supports.
> 
> 
> Try to find it's config file, open it in notepad and make sure the res is set to something your display supports.


Thanks for general direction.

For anyone having same problem: Find autoexec.cfg and edit lines:


seta r_customHeight "y"
seta r_customWidth "x"

Set x and y to values your monitor can handle

BTW "save game" is a "work in progress" feature apparently... I like how they tackled head bobbing though.


----------



## TxGrin (May 9, 2021)

Saves can be done by pressing 
*Saves:*
Quicksave *F5 *Quickload *F9*


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 9, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Exactly what @lexluthermiester stated. Frigging awesome!!!!!!
> 
> Downloading now!


I would love to see this effort done with the Heretic/Hexen series as well!


----------



## stinger608 (May 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I would love to see this effort done with the Heretic/Hexen series as well!



Yeah, you got that right bro!!!!!!!


----------



## TxGrin (May 10, 2021)

Ok


lexluthermiester said:


> I would love to see this effort done with the Heretic/Hexen series as well!











						Hexen HD 2020 mod
					

Hexen remastered mod. PBR materials based on original enhanced textures. Relight original maps. Reshade HDR and motion blur effects.




					www.moddb.com
				












						Heretic High Resolution pack addon
					

I used the textures for jHeretic and jHexen, then I packed them in a way that GZDoom will load them. Designed to work with Doomsday engine and GZDoom. For compatibility for Zdoom and skulltag see description.




					www.moddb.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 10, 2021)

TxGrin said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## kruk (May 10, 2021)

@lexluthermiester here is an alternative to the mods mentioned above: GZDoom + Hexen Neural Texture Pack + Heretic Neural Texture Pack. Install GZDoom, add both packs to Mods folder, and edit the gzdoom.ini to autoload them. It looks amazing


----------



## birdie (May 10, 2021)

Free on Steam:


----------



## robertmi (May 13, 2021)

Free on EPIC :









						The Lion's Song | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play The Lion's Song at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Splinterdog (May 16, 2021)

Epic mystery game unlocking in four days time. Could it be Titanfall 2?








						Get A Free Game Every Week | Epic Games Store
					

Download a free game or join a free-to-play game community today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## pigulici (May 17, 2021)

Not a game 'per se', but:
The Witcher Goodies Collection​








						The Witcher Goodies Collection
					

Note: If you already claimed The Witcher Goodies Collection at some point in the past, yo




					www.gog.com


----------



## Splinterdog (May 18, 2021)

If you're into Black Mesa, here are some recommended mods as suggested by Crowbar Collective.
Get your HEV suits ready!








						Black Mesa - Black Mesa Mod Madness! - Steam News
					

The team took some time to play a bunch of our community mods, and we were blown away by the quality of the content on the workshop, but first...




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## robertmi (May 20, 2021)

Free on EPIC :









						NBA 2K21 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play NBA 2K21 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




& 
Get even more savings​Sign in to your Epic Games account, click 'GET MY EPIC COUPON' to claim one $10 Epic Coupon. Save on all titles $14.99 or more!


----------



## sam_86314 (May 21, 2021)

robertmi said:


> Free on EPIC :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Free is too expensive for this pay-to-win trainwreck.


----------



## kruk (May 24, 2021)

A remastered version of the trippy Point and click game Samorost 1 is free on Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1580970/Samorost_1/
To spice up the deal, I found a (probably) unredeemed Humble Bundle 2 key on my account for Samorost 2 that I'm giving away. If your TPU account is 6+ months old, reply to this post with "I'm interested" and I will send you the key. I can't verify it works without using it, but I hope it does. First come, first serve ...

/edit: code was successfully redeemed by Soulander


----------



## Soulander (May 24, 2021)

kruk said:


> A remastered version of the trippy Point and click game Samorost 1 is free on Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1580970/Samorost_1/
> To spice up the deal, I found a (probably) unredeemed Humble Bundle 2 key on my account for Samorost 2 that I'm giving away. If your TPU account is 6+ months old, reply to this post with "I'm interested" and I will send you the key. I can't verify it works without using it, but I hope it does. First come, first serve ...



I am interested.
Thank you so much. have a great week!

Edit: indiegala freebies


			https://freebies.indiegala.com/construct-escape-the-system
		




			https://freebies.indiegala.com/lawless-lands
		




			https://freebies.indiegala.com/jasem-just-another-shooter-with-electronic-music


----------



## Soulander (May 27, 2021)

FREE on Epicgames store
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/p/among-us


----------



## velko-live (May 28, 2021)

Company of Heroes 2 free on Steam to 30.05.2021

Спестявате 100% от цената на Company of Heroes 2 в Steam (steampowered.com)


----------



## Hyderz (May 28, 2021)

velko-live said:


> Company of Heroes 2 free on Steam to 30.05.2021
> 
> Спестявате 100% от цената на Company of Heroes 2 в Steam (steampowered.com)


i love the company of heroes series... how i wish another game company pick up this franchise and continue.. but i doubt it will happen


----------



## windwhirl (May 28, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> i love the company of heroes series... how i wish another game company pick up this franchise and continue.. but i doubt it will happen


There might be a chance it gets another entry in the future (talking no less than three years from now, though). SEGA owns the franchise, as I understand it, and they're examining their IP to see what might be worth a remaster, a remake and/or a whole new game.


----------



## velko-live (May 28, 2021)

Little Nightmares 100% off on Steam

Спестявате 100% от цената на Little Nightmares в Steam (steampowered.com)


----------



## Soulander (May 28, 2021)

more indiegala freebies


			https://freebies.indiegala.com/super-panda-adventures
		




			https://freebies.indiegala.com/chronology
		




			https://freebies.indiegala.com/cube-runner
		




			https://freebies.indiegala.com/slash-it


----------



## ThrashZone (May 29, 2021)

Hi,








						Steam Store
					

Steam is the ultimate destination for playing, discussing, and creating games.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 1, 2021)

The mystery game on Epic's free game giveaway is rumoured to be *Rise Of The Tomb Raider*.
Let's see in a couple of days time.








						Get A Free Game Every Week | Epic Games Store
					

Download a free game or join a free-to-play game community today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 3, 2021)

Tell Me Why on Steam
					

Tell Me Why is the multi-award winning episodic adventure game from Dontnod Entertainment in which twins use their supernatural bond to discover the truth of their troubled past.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Didnt try the game yet but looks like got a good review


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 3, 2021)

night.fox said:


> Tell Me Why on Steam
> 
> 
> Tell Me Why is the multi-award winning episodic adventure game from Dontnod Entertainment in which twins use their supernatural bond to discover the truth of their troubled past.
> ...


Nice, maybe it's time to get back to this game. I loved Life is Strange and Before The Storm


----------



## robertmi (Jun 3, 2021)

Free on EPIC :









						Frostpunk | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Frostpunk at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Voluman (Jun 3, 2021)

night.fox said:


> Tell Me Why on Steam
> 
> 
> Tell Me Why is the multi-award winning episodic adventure game from Dontnod Entertainment in which twins use their supernatural bond to discover the truth of their troubled past.
> ...


It is also free on MS Store





						Get Tell Me Why | Xbox
					

Twins Alyson and Tyler Ronan return to their small Alaskan town to sell their childhood home. As they sift through memories, ghostly images from their childhood cast doubt on what they remember about their mother's final days.



					www.microsoft.com


----------



## robertmi (Jun 3, 2021)

Voluman said:


> It is also free on MS Store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also Chapters 1+2+3

Get Tell Me Why: Chapters 1-3 - Microsoft Store


----------



## okidna (Jun 3, 2021)

night.fox said:


> Tell Me Why on Steam
> 
> 
> Tell Me Why is the multi-award winning episodic adventure game from Dontnod Entertainment in which twins use their supernatural bond to discover the truth of their troubled past.
> ...



...ain't nothing but a heartache...


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 3, 2021)

Voluman said:


> It is also free on MS Store
> 
> 
> 
> ...





robertmi said:


> also Chapters 1+2+3
> 
> Get Tell Me Why: Chapters 1-3 - Microsoft Store


I wouldnt shop at microsoft store  because I cant use that in Linux


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 3, 2021)

robertmi said:


> Free on EPIC :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got this game as a giveaway here on TPU a long time ago, its an awesome game. I was actually playing it a couple weeks ago.

Glad to see everyone can enjoy it now.

I scrolled down to far and thought Going Medieval was the free giveaway today... got all excited... LOL


----------



## birdie (Jun 4, 2021)

Warhammer Underworlds: Online Limited Free Promotional Package




Battlefield 4 Is Free for Amazon Prime members


----------



## Soulander (Jun 4, 2021)

Indiegala freebies 



			https://freebies.indiegala.com/snow-white-solitaire-charmed-kingdom
		




			https://freebies.indiegala.com/airport-madness-world-edition
		




			https://freebies.indiegala.com/deep-despair


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 7, 2021)

Best Video games, DRM-free | GOG.COM
					






					www.gog.com


----------



## birdie (Jun 9, 2021)

Museum of Other Realities (a VR game) is free on Steam




Life is Strange Episode 1 is now free on Steam.


----------



## robertmi (Jun 10, 2021)

Free on EPIC :









						Control | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Control at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Genshin Impact | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Genshin Impact for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 11, 2021)

Loria
					

Loria Demo   Loria is a homage to classics from golden era of strategy games, with modern




					www.gog.com
				












						Life is Strange 2 on Steam
					

After a tragic incident, brothers Sean and Daniel Diaz run away from home. Fearing the police, and dealing with Daniel's new telekinetic power, the boys head to Mexico. Each stop on their journey brings new friends and new challenges.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## racer243l (Jun 11, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> Loria
> 
> 
> Loria Demo   Loria is a homage to classics from golden era of strategy games, with modern
> ...


Highly recommend Life is Strange


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 11, 2021)

night.fox said:


> Tell Me Why on Steam
> 
> 
> Tell Me Why is the multi-award winning episodic adventure game from Dontnod Entertainment in which twins use their supernatural bond to discover the truth of their troubled past.
> ...



giving this free game a bump, its similar and made by same people who made life is strange series (I think)  its free until July.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 11, 2021)

*Control* is free on Epic until 17th June - a massive giveaway if you ask me.








						Control | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Control at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## velko-live (Jun 11, 2021)

Surviving Mars Deluxe Edition









						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## MarsM4N (Jun 11, 2021)

velko-live said:


> Surviving Mars Deluxe Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Just got it*, too. 

For the info, if you are not registered yet, it can take some time to receive the confirmation email.

Guess people flooding their servers, so I would hurry up if you want the game, before it's gone.


----------



## Soulander (Jun 12, 2021)

more more free games 


			https://freebies.indiegala.com/deep-space-anomaly
		




			https://freebies.indiegala.com/doodle-devil
		




			https://freebies.indiegala.com/adam-wolfe-complete-edition


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Jun 13, 2021)

Titan Souls free on Steam:









						Save 90% on Titan Souls on Steam
					

Between our world and the world beyond lie the Titan Souls, the spiritual source of all living things. Scattered amongst the ruins and guarded by the idle titans charged with their care, a solitary hero armed with a single arrow is assembling shards of the Titan Soul in a quest for truth and power.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> giving this free game a bump, its similar and made by same people who made life is strange series (I think)  its free until July.


Yep, Dontnod. I can also recommend Remember Me from Dontnod though it isn't a similar game.

Need to install this right now.


----------



## pigulici (Jun 14, 2021)

*SUMMER SALE GIVEAWAY: HELLPOINT on gog.com*​
*www.gog.com*



https://www.gog.com/game/hellpoint_the_thespian_feast

"Free standalone chapter that is apparently a sequal? But also acts like a demo..."


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Jun 14, 2021)

Actual full game here:









						Hellpoint
					

Hellpoint is a dark and challenging action RPG set in a heavily atmospheric sci-fi univ




					www.gog.com


----------



## Soulander (Jun 14, 2021)

more more more



			https://freebies.indiegala.com/the-last-dream-developer-s-edition
		


Radial-G Racing Revolved





						Radial-G : Racing Revolved on Oculus Rift | Oculus
					

Climb into the cockpit of a futuristic race craft and tear up the anti-gravity track as battle commences with over 15 real and AI opponents. Offering single and multi-player action, Radial-G delivers full immersion racing on tubular tracks.




					www.oculus.com


----------



## pigulici (Jun 17, 2021)

Absolute Drift free on gog.com

www.gog.com


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Jun 17, 2021)

Hell is other demonds and Overcooked! 2 free on EGS:









						Hell is other demons | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Hell is other demons at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Overcooked! 2 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Overcooked! 2 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Soulander (Jun 18, 2021)

Add game first








						Magic: Legends - Epic Planeswalker Starter Pack for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Magic: Legends - Epic Planeswalker Starter Pack for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com
				




Agatha Christie - The ABC Murders - galaFreebies | Indiegala Showcase 

Sonya: The Great Adventure - galaFreebies | Indiegala Showcase


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 18, 2021)

Soulander said:


> Add game first
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that magic legends game is horrible. i was really disappointed in it. i was looking forward to it for like a year... and it just was completely not what I was expecting. it feels like it could have been made 15 years ago... not innovative at all and graphics dated...


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 19, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> that magic legends game is horrible. i was really disappointed in it. i was looking forward to it for like a year... and it just was completely not what I was expecting. it feels like it could have been made 15 years ago... not innovative at all and graphics dated...


I was in on a couple of the beta phases, and not really impressed. Graphics were definitely dated. Played like a cash-grab more than anything to me...


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 19, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> I was in on a couple of the beta phases, and not really impressed. Graphics were definitely dated. Played like a cash-grab more than anything to me...




magic the gathering is 100% a cash grab in general. I love the game, played it for 20+ years. the original magic online client I think I had $700+ worth of cards in it over the years... but then that died (it still exists but not really active community), then steam games game, they were eh, now its all about Arena... very expensive and none of my old cards / value transferred.... not to mention the real life cards... and MTG Arena is a money pit... even their "giveaways" are just like 75% discounts on animated card sleeves or something... its pathetic... 

love the game, disgusted by the way its being run.


----------



## Soulander (Jun 23, 2021)

more games on GOG and indiegala








						ARMA: Cold War Assault
					

The horrors of WWIII are imminent. There are clashes over the Malden Islands from dusk to




					www.gog.com
				




Whispering Willows - galaFreebies | Indiegala Showcase

Inbetween Land - galaFreebies | Indiegala Showcase


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jun 23, 2021)

Soulander said:


> more games on GOG and indiegala
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arma is also free on Steam


----------



## Soulander (Jun 23, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Arma is also free on Steam



Not for me. And steam support sucks so bad. No more steam headache(no more cris, kevin, maud, etc...).


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jun 23, 2021)

Soulander said:


> Not for me.


Wdym

https://store.steampowered.com/app/65790/ARMA_Cold_War_Assault/ link


----------



## Soulander (Jun 23, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Wdym
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/65790/ARMA_Cold_War_Assault/ link


here its price is R$7(BRL) more or less us$1,40 instead R$0(free), unfortunately.
Probably it is a regional giveaway.

Edit:  3 months of Stadia Pro for free








						Get 3 months of Stadia Pro on us
					

Stadia is Google’s gaming platform that lets you instantly play your favorite video games on screens you already own. Access to Stadia is free – you only pay for the games. Stream games directly to your favorite compatible devices. They’re ready wherever you have internet, without waiting for...




					gleam.io
				




P.S: Let me know if it is prohibited

Edit2:








						My Daughter is a Cultist! by VIRTUA WORLDS
					

Japanese Horror meets Lovecraft in this manga style game.




					virtuaworlds.itch.io
				




Edit3:
In the world unknown - nastro studios | Indiegala Showcase


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Jun 24, 2021)

Awesome retro week at EGS: Sonic Mania + Horizon Chase Turbo:









						Sonic Mania | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Sonic Mania at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Horizon Chase Turbo | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Horizon Chase Turbo at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 25, 2021)

Shadowrun Trilogy, Free on GoG


----------



## Soulander (Jun 29, 2021)

Last games. No more tpu for me, bye!

Demo = Full game








						ComPressure on Steam
					

Design increasingly complex computation units powered by high pressure steam. From switches to steam based computers, all in a world of analogue pressure devices. Use previous designs to solve further challenges, unravel the mystery of the missing steam and discover a new field of science.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Kick Ass Commandos - galaFreebies | Indiegala Showcase





Offer ends in 12hours <- Chakravyuh








						Chakravyuh by Terradarc
					

Furiously Fast Action Shoot 'em up.




					terradarc.itch.io
				












						Zombie City by sa mi
					






					sa-mi.itch.io
				











						2D Zombie Shooter by sa mi
					






					sa-mi.itch.io
				











						NIGHTMARES by Anthony Ibrahim
					






					anthony-ibrahim.itch.io
				











						SPACE ZOMBIE SHOOTER by Anthony Ibrahim
					

First person zombie shooter game. Kill all the zombies and finish all your tasks before the zombies kill you.




					anthony-ibrahim.itch.io
				












						The Night Fisherman by Far Few Giants, de_fault, Chard
					

A tense, thought-provoking encounter




					farfewgiants.itch.io
				











						The Outcast Lovers by Far Few Giants, Chard, de_fault
					

A chance encounter for a couple




					farfewgiants.itch.io
				











						The Change Architect by Far Few Giants, Chard, de_fault
					

A choice-driven protest simulator




					farfewgiants.itch.io
				












						HubWorld by itsjeremyonline
					

Interact and explore.




					jeremyulrich.itch.io


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 1, 2021)

The Spectrum Retreat | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play The Spectrum Retreat at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## robertmi (Jul 8, 2021)

Free on EPIC :









						Bridge Constructor: The Walking Dead | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Bridge Constructor: The Walking Dead at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Ironcast | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Ironcast at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 8, 2021)

robertmi said:


> Free on EPIC :



You're paying with your information going to tencent/china by using EGS.

/s.... kinda....


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jul 8, 2021)

lmao no your paying by installing your client and potentially buying games
EGS is like the one program that doesnt do creepy disk scanning

its essentially really amazing enticing advertising


----------



## velko-live (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm not sure if it's free from now or always has been









						Symphonia
					

Embody a violinist and awaken a gigantic, forsaken world in this highly poetic platformer




					www.gog.com


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 14, 2021)

velko-live said:


> I'm not sure if it's free from now or always has been
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like it has been free since forever. Regardless, it's a free game.

Also, apologies for this slight off-topic:



Hyderz said:


> i love the company of heroes series... how i wish another game company pick up this franchise and continue.. but i doubt it will happen





windwhirl said:


> There might be a chance it gets another entry in the future (talking no less than three years from now, though). SEGA owns the franchise, as I understand it, and they're examining their IP to see what might be worth a remaster, a remake and/or a whole new game.



I could say I called it, but that was way faster than I expected.


----------



## pigulici (Jul 14, 2021)

Syberia I & II *are free on gog.com*​*








						Syberia I & II
					

Syberia I & II is a pack of two award-winning classic adventure games that combine elabor




					www.gog.com
				



*


----------



## 64K (Jul 14, 2021)

I really enjoyed Syberia and Syberia II and I recommend both if you like point and click adventure games.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 14, 2021)

64K said:


> I really enjoyed Syberia and Syberia II and I recommend both if you like point and click adventure games.



Already had them on Steam, still have to finish II and also bought Syberia III on Steam a while ago.
But it's nice to have them on GOG too now.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Jul 15, 2021)

New free games on EGS:

https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/p/obduction
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/p/offworld-trading-company


----------



## Drone (Jul 19, 2021)

Microsoft Tetris for Windows, version 2.0 : Microsoft : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 19, 2021)

Drone said:


> Microsoft Tetris for Windows, version 2.0 : Microsoft : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


A free game is a free game.


----------



## Soulander (Jul 20, 2021)

Dont "like" this post, please.

Diabolic - galaFreebies | Indiegala Showcase

FootLOL: Epic Fail League - galaFreebies | Indiegala Showcase

33 Rounds - galaFreebies | Indiegala Showcase

8BitBoy - galaFreebies | Indiegala Showcase

Block Dungeon - galaFreebies | Indiegala Showcase

Defense of Roman Britain - galaFreebies | Indiegala Showcase

DreamTime - dreamtime | Indiegala Showcase

bye


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 20, 2021)

Drone said:


> Microsoft Tetris for Windows, version 2.0 : Microsoft : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


I remember this one. It's an evil Tetris that will never give you the shape I.



Soulander said:


> Dont "like" this post, please.
> 
> bye


Why mean?


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 20, 2021)

Now I really want to hit that like button.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2021)

Til Nord free on steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1490860/Til_Nord/


----------



## 64K (Jul 21, 2021)

Battlefield 1 is free on Amazon Prime and Battlefield 5 will be free on August 2nd. If you don't want a Prime account you can sign up and it's free for 30 days.









						Prime Gaming
					

Prime Gaming Home Page




					gaming.amazon.com


----------



## Soup` (Jul 22, 2021)

Free on Epic: 

A cool-looking tower defence game. It has some good reviews on Steam.








						Defense Grid: The Awakening | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Defense Grid: The Awakening at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




And a realistic WW1 multiplayer shooter, in case you want to suffer like the soldiers did in the war.








						Verdun | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Verdun at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Jul 29, 2021)

Mothergunship | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Mothergunship at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Train Sim World® 2 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Train Sim World® 2 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 30, 2021)

Wanderlust: Transsiberian
					

Board the Trans-Siberian railroad and travel 9,289 km from Moscow to Vladivostok. Clash




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 5, 2021)

A Plague Tale: Innocence | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play A Plague Tale: Innocence at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Minit | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Minit at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Voluman (Aug 6, 2021)

Syndicate Plus™
					

In the dark and twisted cities of tomorrow, corporate syndicates compete for global dom




					www.gog.com
				











						Syndicate Wars™
					

“Remember, the meek shall inherit nothing.” - The Book of Cataclysm  Congratulations on




					www.gog.com
				











						Ultima™ Underworld 1+2
					

You are the Avatar, the most noble of heroes. In your day, you have beheld many wonders




					www.gog.com
				




Until the 3rd of September 2021, 5 PM UTC


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 6, 2021)

Voluman said:


> Syndicate Plus™
> 
> 
> In the dark and twisted cities of tomorrow, corporate syndicates compete for global dom
> ...


Makes me wish Epic would get off their asses and add a feature as simple and ubiquitous as a shopping cart.

That was as simple as adding all three games to the cart and checking out.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 6, 2021)

Voluman said:


> Syndicate Plus™
> 
> 
> In the dark and twisted cities of tomorrow, corporate syndicates compete for global dom
> ...


That's going to be microscopic on my 4K screen  
Syndicate was one of, if not the first game I ever bought.
It barely ran on my hardware as well at the time I got it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 6, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Makes me wish Epic would get off their asses and add a feature as simple and ubiquitous as a shopping cart.


You'd think they'd use a cart system to group purchases together...


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 6, 2021)

Personally I never use carts even if they are There so that if there is a problem with a purchase there is only one offending thing rather then like 6 Games


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 7, 2021)

Ultima Underworld and Syndicate return to GOG, and now they're free
					

You've got until September 3 to pick them up—and if you already did, you can claim a refund.




					www.pcgamer.com
				




4 games for free here, links are in the pcgamer article.


----------



## velko-live (Aug 7, 2021)

This games if free of Origin
Ultima™ Underworld 1​




__





						Buy Ultima™ Underworld 1 – PC – EA
					

You are the Avatar, the most noble of heroes. In your day, you have beheld many wonders and proved yourself master of many dungeons. But nothing in your experience prepared you for this: the terror-filled passages of Britannia’s underworld.




					www.origin.com
				



Ultima™ Underworld 2​




__





						Buy Ultima™ Underworld 2 – PC – EA
					

You are the Avatar, the most noble of heroes. In your day, you have beheld many wonders and proved yourself master of many dungeons. But nothing in your experience prepared you for this: the terror-filled passages of Britannia’s underworld.




					www.origin.com
				



Syndicate™ (1993)​




__





						Buy Syndicate™ (1993) – PC – EA
					

In the year 2096, the world is controlled by massive corporations. And as the executive of your very own Megacorp, it's up to you to recruit a team of four cyborg agents, gear them up with a huge arsenal of weapons and equipment, and control your squad in tactical, action-packed missions to...




					www.origin.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 7, 2021)

velko-live said:


> This games if free of Origin
> Ultima™ Underworld 1​
> 
> 
> ...



I mean, who in their right mind would take them free on Origin when they are free on GoG... just sayin.


----------



## robertmi (Aug 12, 2021)

Rebel Galaxy | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Rebel Galaxy at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 12, 2021)

robertmi said:


> Rebel Galaxy | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Rebel Galaxy at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...



ah i thought it was rebel galaxy outlaw that was supposed to be free... heh... oh well.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 12, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> ah i thought it was rebel galaxy outlaw that was supposed to be free... heh... oh well.


The first one is still good but totally different combat/flying style.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 12, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> The first one is still good but totally different combat/flying style.



I'm like 99% certain I saw last week that the next free game was rebel galaxy outlaw... I seriously think they made a mistake then changed the image. I don't know. i was hyped for it all week. maybe i am remembering wrong, eh


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 12, 2021)

Current Sales, Bundles, Giveaways
					

@Jill Valentine In case you're interested and don't have some of those titles..  I need to check are there any DLCs I'm missing :toast:




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 12, 2021)

Nope it never was simple mistake


lynx29 said:


> I'm like 99% certain I saw last week that the next free game was rebel galaxy outlaw... I seriously think they made a mistake then changed the image. I don't know. i was hyped for it all week. maybe i am remembering wrong, eh


But on plus side void bastards


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 12, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Nope it never was simple mistake
> 
> But on plus side void bastards



yep def grabbing that next thursday, looks neat for a quick weekend game romp


----------



## robertmi (Aug 19, 2021)

Void Bastards | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Void Bastards at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Yooka-Laylee | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Yooka-Laylee at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 20, 2021)

Quake II RTX
					

Discover more games empowered with the visual fidelity of real-time ray tracing and the u




					www.gog.com


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 20, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> Quake II RTX
> 
> 
> Discover more games empowered with the visual fidelity of real-time ray tracing and the u
> ...



Wish I had a video card that could run this.......


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 21, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Wish I had a video card that could run this.......


the 1660 can run it pretty good with rtx


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 21, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> the 1660 can run it pretty good with rtx


?!? Not following you.. The 1660 is not an RTX card.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> ?!? Not following you.. The 1660 is not an RTX card.


Yeah but it can do rtx through software


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 21, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Yeah but it can do rtx through software


And your framerates don't suck?


----------



## delshay (Aug 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> And your framerates don't suck?



As far as I understand it "that version" requires the necessary hardware or it will not start.
You are right what you said earlier in the thread, but will it work in software mode? The requirements says it all in the link.   ..End


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> And your framerates don't suck?


obviously no, they do suck  ... my 1070 do 26fps average in software mode (starting point no action around, go down like a bungee jumper when i hit the first barrels  )

so, unless he's playing it in OpenGL rendering, no way it would run "pretty good" with a 1660 (well ... syspecs list a 1060 though ... )
took it for the free ... and nostalgia sake, RTX is not my teacup, to me Quake II look best vanilla, thus for now OpenGL  will probably take the Quad Damage at 2.99chf later
although i should still have my original Quake, Aftershock, Scourge of Armagon and Quake II, Reckoning CDs somewhere (and i know i still have the original boxes too, they should be alongside my starcraft box on a shelf   )

@delshay even tho it says RTX 2060 as a minima, a non RTX card can launch it in RTX just ... sucky fps


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> And your framerates don't suck?


The game works on my 1660TI and gets me 10 to 12fps max


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> And your framerates don't suck?


Depends on res tbh but it can be playable and still look good


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Depends on res tbh but it can be playable and still look good


Are we talking about 720p?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are we talking about 720p?


hilarious ... 720p res 18fps max  768p =20fps ... at 600p : 21fps +...  yeah ... being an og quake/quake II player i do not mind 800x600@75  (FPS mentioned : "perfectly still with only environmental effect and no fight/explosions") and that's on medium overall settings (i think people with a 1XXX under my 1070 are delusional about "run fine" but not about "look good" )

2880x1620@60 10fps literally unplayable but a good looking ppt slideshow 

as for free games, dunno if it was once posted but these 2 tickle my nostalgia side :








						The Lords of Midnight
					

Mike Singleton's '84 classic Adventure Strategy game, brought to and updated for Windows.




					www.gog.com
				











						Doomdark's Revenge
					

Mike Singleton's '85 classic Adventure Strategy sequel to The Lords of Midnight "It is ma




					www.gog.com
				





1984 and 85? i was 3 and 4 (genius in mathematic at work!) ... my cousin had  a ZX Spectrum ... hehe ... (also played it later when i got older and did understand better what the game was about  )


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 26, 2021)

Saints Row: The Third Remastered is free on Epic









						Saints Row®: The Third™  Remastered | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Saints Row®: The Third™  Remastered at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Saints Row: The Third Remastered is free on Epic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has just brightened up my day even more!!   Thank you @Jill Valentine !!


----------



## robertmi (Aug 26, 2021)

Automachef | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Automachef at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 30, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Saints Row: The Third Remastered is free on Epic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Downloading now!
I've heard about the game, but really don't know much about it, so I'm hoping for a pleasant surprise. Some say it's a bit like GTA?


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 30, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Downloading now!
> I've heard about the game, but really don't know much about it, so I'm hoping for a pleasant surprise. Some say it's a bit like GTA?


In fact I've played only Saints Row 2 and it's the best GTA clone I've played so far. Though it has even worse PC port than GTA IV


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 30, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Downloading now!
> I've heard about the game, but really don't know much about it, so I'm hoping for a pleasant surprise. Some say it's a bit like GTA?


It's like GTA on drugs. It's pretty fun, very over the top and nonsensical. Haven't played the remaster, but Steam reviews say it's a little buggy though.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 30, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Downloading now!
> I've heard about the game, but really don't know much about it, so I'm hoping for a pleasant surprise. Some say it's a bit like GTA?


It kind of is. It has alot of extreme craziness. It’s ok but not really my cup of tea. Just my preference.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 30, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> It's like GTA on drugs.


Now THAT is saying something!


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 30, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> It kind of is. It has alot of extreme craziness. It’s ok but not really my cup of tea. Just my preference.


It reminds me too much of Fortnite (the adult version) so I'm not sure how long I'll stick with it.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 2, 2021)

Of course, Saints Row®: The Third™ Remastered is still free on Epic Games:









						Saints Row®: The Third™  Remastered | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Saints Row®: The Third™  Remastered at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				





And, this weeks added free game is going to be Yoku's Island Express:









						Yoku's Island Express
					

Download and play Yoku's Island Express at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




This title isn't listed as free yet, as there are a couple more hours left with last weeks title. 
​


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 2, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> This title isn't listed as free yet, as there are a couple more hours left with last weeks title


check again after 19:00 your local time

edit:








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Sep 2, 2021)

Yoku's Island available for me now.


----------



## kruk (Sep 7, 2021)

Ubisoft is giving away Far Cry 3 on their store until 11.9: LINK


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 7, 2021)

kruk said:


> Ubisoft is giving away Far Cry 3 on their store until 11.9: LINK


Far cry 3 is such a good game that it's worth getting twice


----------



## HD64G (Sep 7, 2021)

kruk said:


> Ubisoft is giving away Far Cry 3 on their store until 11.9: LINK


A great game and even had some co-op missions for up to 4 pals to have fun.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 7, 2021)

A quick note to mention that older save games for FC3 aren't compatible with ver 1.05 (current version) and neither are save games from friends running the same version because apparently the save files are encrypted to *your* Uplay account and can only be used by your account in an utterly pointless move by Ubisoft.
I know this because I had fully completed the game and for some odd reason lost the saves. Still, a new start with FC3 is always a laugh   
STFU Ubi


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 7, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> because apparently the save files are encrypted to *your* Uplay account and can only be used by your account in an utterly pointless move by Ubisoft.


This is one of the many reasons I will not buy/use Ubisoft titles not available from GOG.


Splinterdog said:


> STFU Ubi


100% agree.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 7, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> A quick note to mention that older save games for FC3 aren't compatible with ver 1.05 (current version) and neither are save games from friends running the same version because apparently the save files are encrypted to *your* Uplay account and can only be used by your account in an utterly pointless move by Ubisoft.
> I know this because I had fully completed the game and for some odd reason lost the saves. Still, a new start with FC3 is always a laugh
> STFU Ubi



 I finished FC3, enjoyed it, i like Vaas, he's a real guy if you didn't know, not a dictator though lol. Finished FC2 as well, pretty good too imo.

Michael Mando audition for Vaas


----------



## FireFox (Sep 7, 2021)

kruk said:


> Ubisoft is giving away Far Cry 3 on their store until 11.9: LINK



Thanks for sharing.
Funny thing is that i wasn't sure if i had an Ubisoft account and so used the reset your password method and sent a few requests to 5 different E-Mails and ta-da got the one linked to Ubisoft

I have so many Games that i didn't know i owned these


----------



## smd88 (Sep 8, 2021)

Surviving Mars is free to keep on Steam for the next few hours  https://store.steampowered.com/app/464920/Surviving_Mars/


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2021)

smd88 said:


> Surviving Mars is free to keep on Steam for the next few hours  https://store.steampowered.com/app/464920/Surviving_Mars/


I just looked it up. It shows Free but then tries to charge $7.49. Promotion over?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I just looked it up. It shows Free but then tries to charge $7.49. Promotion over?


I got it for free earlier today. Seems you are too late...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I got it for free earlier today. Seems you are too late...


Oh well...


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Sep 9, 2021)

kruk said:


> Ubisoft is giving away Far Cry 3 on their store until 11.9: LINK


When I try to claim it asks for CD-key. Huh?


----------



## robertmi (Sep 9, 2021)

Nioh: The Complete Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Nioh: The Complete Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Sheltered
					

Download and play Sheltered at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## cvaldes (Sep 9, 2021)

ExcuseMeWtf said:


> When I try to claim it asks for CD-key. Huh?


The server needs to complete the registration for you. There's nothing you can do but wait and be patient. I installed this yesterday and it did not work.

Today the game starts up. So try again tomorrow.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 9, 2021)

Thought this was a free games thread; maybe we could have a separate discounted game thread.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 9, 2021)

Soup` said:


> There's a bucketload of games free for this weekend so I think they're worth a mention:
> 
> Madden NFL 22 (be warned that this is the current gen version.)
> 
> ...


But those are not free to keep, they're just free to play during the weekend and then you gotta pay to keep


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 9, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> maybe we could have a separate discounted game thread.



There is:








						Current Sales, Bundles, Giveaways
					

GRID 2019 @ 1,99   (48 hours only)  https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/grid?utm_source=Fanatical+Newsletter&utm_campaign=Labor+Day+Coupon+-+Sept+21   For US members, it's $2.49.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Soup` (Sep 9, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> There is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoops did not know that thread existed, I will post it over there then.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 14, 2021)

I'll post this, if it's not allowed please just delete it. If you go to main menu, there are lots of old retro stuff too.

https://www.myabandonware.com/browse/platform/windows/


----------



## robertmi (Sep 16, 2021)

Speed Brawl
					

Speed Brawl | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Tharsis | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Tharsis at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 16, 2021)

robertmi said:


> Speed Brawl
> 
> 
> Speed Brawl | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> ...



not as good as nioh complete edition last week, but i'll take it. free is free.  still can't believe they had Nioh last week... that was insane for being free...


----------



## Soup` (Sep 16, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I'll post this, if it's not allowed please just delete it. If you go to main menu, there are lots of old retro stuff too.
> 
> https://www.myabandonware.com/browse/platform/windows/


While I love that site for playing good ol' retro games, you need to be a little careful since some of those games have DRM (ex. StarForce) that can brick modern OS'. There are ways to get around it but idk if it's considered piracy by doing that.


----------



## Voluman (Sep 16, 2021)

Titan Quest Anniversary Edition on Steam
					

For its 10 year anniversary, Titan Quest will shine in new splendour. This Anniversary Edition combines both Titan Quest and Titan Quest Immortal Throne in one game, and has been given a massive overhaul for the ultimate ARPG experience.




					store.steampowered.com
				



Until Sep. 23


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 16, 2021)

Voluman said:


> Titan Quest Anniversary Edition on Steam
> 
> 
> For its 10 year anniversary, Titan Quest will shine in new splendour. This Anniversary Edition combines both Titan Quest and Titan Quest Immortal Throne in one game, and has been given a massive overhaul for the ultimate ARPG experience.
> ...



Nice already had this and immortal throne, but both in one is better, and a overhaul too.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 17, 2021)

Jagged Alliance 1 free to keep on Steam


----------



## AVATARAT (Sep 20, 2021)

Safe 100% on Minion Masters - Mordar’s Malediction on Steam.​Free to keep when you get it before 27 Sep @ 10:00am.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 20, 2021)

AVATARAT said:


> Safe 100% on Minion Masters - Mordar’s Malediction on Steam.​Free to keep when you get it before 27 Sep @ 10:00am.


interesting a paid DLC that go free for a time set, for a F2P game ... i never saw that   (aside free DLC that were free since the start ofc )
mhhh seems like a Clash-like game, not a fan in particular but that one look a touch more likeable than the "original" that got overhyped due to being played on e-sport tournaments.

might give it a go ... since f2p and a free dlc


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 23, 2021)

Core | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Core for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 23, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Core | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Core for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!
> ...


that one indeed is free and since a long time (i have it since i did setup my epic account, albeit with high reluctance initially  ) that game has an interesting mashup concept nonetheless ... i still need to find some time to launch it and play it


----------



## Regeneration (Sep 23, 2021)

The Escapists | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play The Escapists at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Santa's Sweatshop for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Santa's Sweatshop for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## kruk (Sep 27, 2021)

Microids is having a Sale on Steam and they are giving away free copies of adventure games Syberia I and Syberia II.
Free to keep when you get them before 29 Sep @ 7:00pm

P.S: If you have trouble adding Syberia 1 to the account, please use this link: https://store.steampowered.com/sub/634705/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2021)

Also this free on Steam Bit of retro FPS
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1417010/Shrine_II/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 28, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Also this free on Steam Bit of retro FPS
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1417010/Shrine_II/


also free
same dev (also on DOOM Engine) 
Shrine








						Shrine on Steam
					

Shrine is a retro FPS game about a skinless dude killing eldritch monstrosities with his nightmarish arsenal.




					store.steampowered.com
				



Lycanthorn II - Rain of Beasts








						Lycanthorn II - Rain of Beasts on Steam
					

Lycanthorn II is 3D homage to games of old. You play as Rain, a Vampire Hunter, on her quest to slay Nosferatu.




					store.steampowered.com
				




other publisher dev
Fury's Sky








						Fury's Sky on Steam
					

Fly, fight, and survive in a flight action game like no other using the GZDoom engine!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## robertmi (Sep 30, 2021)

Europa Universalis IV
					

Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 30, 2021)

robertmi said:


> Europa Universalis IV
> 
> 
> Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> ...


+








						Europa Universalis IV: Evangelical Majors Unit Pack for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Europa Universalis IV: Evangelical Majors Unit Pack for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com
				











						Europa Universalis IV: Songs of Yuletide for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Europa Universalis IV: Songs of Yuletide for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com
				











						Europa Universalis IV: Catholic Majors Unit Pack for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Europa Universalis IV: Catholic Majors Unit Pack for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## velko-live (Oct 5, 2021)

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon



			https://register.ubisoft.com/ghostrecon-giveaway/en-GB


----------



## robertmi (Oct 7, 2021)

PC Building Simulator | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play PC Building Simulator at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2021)

robertmi said:


> PC Building Simulator | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play PC Building Simulator at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Already had it on steam, but hey why not a free copy on EPic as well...


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 7, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Already had it on steam, but hey why not a free copy on EPic as well...



I have tried this a couple of times but never really something I can get serious with and then I get bored.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 7, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Already had it on steam, but hey why not a free copy on EPic as well...


well...i have FarCry Blood Dragon 2 time ... STEAM/Uplay  (hilariously the two were free copies ...  ), Elite : Dangerous 2 time too (well one was paid, this time), Shadowrun HongKong 2 time (none paid) and Metro 2033 and last light redux 2 time each (none paid )
i see that as an advantage ... i want to play a game that i don't have in duplicate ... i can play a game i have in duplicate after, regardless the platform i launched 

compulsive clicker syndrome when i see a free game link ... i click ... (no, i am not prone to clickbait  )


----------



## freeagent (Oct 7, 2021)

So a game where you build computers..? But don’t we do that irl?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Oct 7, 2021)

freeagent said:


> So a game where you build computers..? But don’t we do that irl?


Well, yeah but just like GTA5, it’s good practice.


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 7, 2021)

freeagent said:


> So a game where you build computers..? But don’t we do that irl?


Brutal on the wrists and fingers.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 7, 2021)

freeagent said:


> So a game where you build computers..?


Yup.
I got it long time ago, played it for a few days then i got bored.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 7, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Yup.
> I got it long time ago, played it for a few days then i got bored.


I could see that..


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2021)

I remember I got stuck somehow with playing in PC Building Simulator and then left it.
It had a few updates since it came out, the issue I had is probably fixed by now.
I'm sure I will try it again someday.


----------



## AVATARAT (Oct 7, 2021)

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Standard Edition for free.

Ghost Recon 20th Anniversary Giveaways - Claiming your Ghost Recon: Wildlands - Fallen Ghosts *DLC*

You need to catch first the full version. It is free for pick up few days.
It must work through the launcher, but it didn't work for me.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2021)

AVATARAT said:


> It is free for few days If I am not mistaken.



I never install games that are only free for a few days.....


----------



## AVATARAT (Oct 7, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I never install games that are only free for a few days.....


I edit my post, it free to pick up for few days, so after that it will be for you.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 10, 2021)

Ghost Recon Wildlands DLC Fallen Ghosts is free *until* *tomorrow* if you have the base game and the main game as well as Breakpoint are 75% off. Other Ubi deals around as well.





						Tom Clancy
					

Ubisoft Official Store




					store.ubi.com


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Oct 13, 2021)

If you're an Amazon Prime Member make sure you're signed up for Prime Gaming as well.


This month there's three free games:


STAR WARS: Squadrons on Origin
Ghostrunner on GOG
Alien: Isolation on Epic Games

See here for details:










						Prime Gaming
					

Prime Gaming Home Page




					gaming.amazon.com


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 13, 2021)

AVATARAT said:


> Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Standard Edition for free.
> 
> Ghost Recon 20th Anniversary Giveaways - Claiming your Ghost Recon: Wildlands - Fallen Ghosts *DLC*
> 
> ...


Crap, missed that.


----------



## robertmi (Oct 14, 2021)

Paladins Epic Pack Coming Soon - Epic Games Store
					

Paladins Epic Pack is coming soon to the Epic Games Store. Please check for availability and add to your Wishlist




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Stubbs the Zombie in Rebel Without a Pulse | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Stubbs the Zombie in Rebel Without a Pulse at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2021)

robertmi said:


> Paladins Epic Pack Coming Soon - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Paladins Epic Pack is coming soon to the Epic Games Store. Please check for availability and add to your Wishlist
> ...



Was going to give you a like, technically its not your fault, but this is a crappy week for free games. lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 14, 2021)

Stubbs is worth a laff.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Stubbs is worth a laff.



I never heard of it once until today, free is free, its in my account now anyway


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I never heard of it once until today, free is free, its in my account now anyway


Hi,
Watch out for the lethal farts lol


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 19, 2021)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 20, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> GOG.com
> 
> 
> Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.
> ...


I grabbed two of those.
OpenTTD and Loria.
OpenTTD can be had from their website, but it's nice to have the GOG installer package.

EDIT
PS, regardless of what they say in the description of the game listing page, OpenTTD stands for Open Transport Tycoon Deluxe.


----------



## robertmi (Oct 21, 2021)

Among the Sleep - Enhanced Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Among the Sleep - Enhanced Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## robertmi (Oct 28, 2021)

DARQ: Complete Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play DARQ: Complete Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## robertmi (Oct 29, 2021)

Dagon: by H. P. Lovecraft
					

I am writing this under an appreciable mental strain, since by tonight I shall be no more




					www.gog.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 30, 2021)

A bit of a misleading title here, but if you are with Prime Gaming (Amazon), you get Rise Of The Tomb Raider free, apparently.








						Rise of the Tomb Raider is free on PC to celebrate Lara Croft’s 25th
					

Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light also launching on Switch in 2022




					www.polygon.com


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 30, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> A bit of a misleading title here, but if you are with Prime Gaming (Amazon), you get Rise Of The Tomb Raider free, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not on amazon.nl it seems..


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Oct 30, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Not on amazon.nl it seems..


I believe it starts on 01 Nov.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 30, 2021)

well, already have RotTR ... and since i am not a Prime fan ... that's one i will not have in duplicate 
nonetheless a nice 25th gift (i remember when i played Tomb Raider for the 1st time directly from the CD on a borrowed Compaq laptop  1996 well ... yeah i was 15.... ouch ... time fly a bit, innit?  )


----------



## robertmi (Nov 1, 2021)

Drones, The Human Condition on Steam
					

An addictive fast paced twin stick arena shooter with banging electronic sound track, nostalgic nods and a barrage of flashing lights and bullets. Your task is simple, kill drones, free humans, don't die!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## TxGrin (Nov 1, 2021)

Games with Prime​





Dragon Age: Inquisition on Origin​Electronic Arts Inc.

Offer ends Nov 30
Claim




Key provided free from amazon games to install​








						Prime Gaming
					

Prime Gaming Home Page




					gaming.amazon.com
				



Control Ultimate Edition: Full Game for PC on GOG.com​505 Games

Offer ends Dec 1
Claim




Rise of the Tomb Raider - Full Game + Bonus Content on Epic Games Store​Square Enix

Offer ends Nov 14
Claim

Note: Prime Gaming Account Required. For the free games.
Located on Amazon     Prime Gaming (amazon.com)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 1, 2021)

TxGrin said:


> Games with Prime​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Control is not free atm


----------



## TxGrin (Nov 1, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Control is not free atm
> View attachment 223281
> 
> 
> ...


Load amazon Games

Prime Gaming (amazon.com) its free at the bottom


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 1, 2021)

TxGrin said:


> Load amazon Games
> 
> Prime Gaming (amazon.com) its free at the bottom



It says on your post-
Control Ultimate Edition: Full Game for PC on GOG.com​
It's not free


----------



## looniam (Nov 1, 2021)

Tigger said:


> It says on your post-
> Control Ultimate Edition: Full Game for PC on GOG.com​
> It's not free


i got it here:


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 1, 2021)

Tigger said:


> It says on your post-
> Control Ultimate Edition: Full Game for PC on GOG.com​
> It's not free



You have to go through Amazon Prime Gaming to get the code and then you redeem it on GOG.


----------



## TxGrin (Nov 1, 2021)

Tigger said:


> It says on your post-
> Control Ultimate Edition: Full Game for PC on GOG.com​
> It's not free


I changed the title to key provided from amazon games,  Amazon gaming is giving a free key to be redeemed on GOG. 
Prime Gaming | Control Ultimate Edition (amazon.com)


----------



## robertmi (Nov 4, 2021)

Aven Colony | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Aven Colony at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## pigulici (Nov 8, 2021)

Outcast free on gog










						Outcast 1.1
					

Outcast 2 - A New Beginning is coming soon to GOG.COM. You can wishlist it here  Outca




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2021)

pigulici said:


> Outcast free on gog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice the tag line about Outcast2! I'm getting tingling in fingertips!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Notice the tag line about Outcast2! I'm getting tingling in fingertips!


since i have 1.1 and "second contact" (aka 1.1 remake, well 1.1 is a remaster iirc) on STEAM the Outcast 2 is the only thing i noticed  (i should also have the 2 CD of the original i bought back in the days ...)
well a DRM free copy from GoG would also be welcome ... i shall take it! (in the remembrance of the first game where i did some HEX edit during the second playthrough for some extra ... )

annndddd wishlisted! https://www.gog.com/game/outcast_2_a_new_beginning


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> annndddd wishlisted! https://www.gog.com/game/outcast_2_a_new_beginning


Those system requirements. So far got that covered.


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 11, 2021)

SteamWorld Dig 2 is free on GOG for another 12 hours as of writing this.









						SteamWorld Dig 2
					

Adventure waits below the surface...  SteamWorld Dig 2 takes you on a platform mining a




					www.gog.com


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 11, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> SteamWorld Dig 2 is free on GOG for another 12 hours as of writing this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also free on Steam until tomorrow 11/11 @ 11:00 AM PST (GMT -8:00)









						SteamWorld Dig 2 on Steam
					

SteamWorld Dig is back! Dig deep, gain riches and unearth the terrors of the underworld in this platform mining adventure influenced by classic Metroidvania style games.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## robertmi (Nov 11, 2021)

Tiny Tina's Assault on Dragon Keep: A Wonderlands One-shot Adventure | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Tiny Tina's Assault on Dragon Keep: A Wonderlands One-shot Adventure at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				






			https://register.ubisoft.com/ac-chronicles/en-US
		


You can claim your free game on Ubisoft Connect PC from November 9th at 11:00 am to November 12th at 12:00 pm (your local time) and you will be able to play it at any time!


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 11, 2021)

robertmi said:


> Tiny Tina's Assault on Dragon Keep: A Wonderlands One-shot Adventure | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Tiny Tina's Assault on Dragon Keep: A Wonderlands One-shot Adventure at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


You should type it out that Ubisoft is giving away Assassin's Creed Chronicles Trilogy for free.

https://register.ubisoft.com/ac-chronicles/en-US

Just posting a link isn't enough.

Also, there is free epic exclusive pack for Rogue Company (whatever it is) on Epic Games:

https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/p/rogue-company--season-4-epic-pack


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 15, 2021)

Outcast 1 free on GoG


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 15, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> Outcast 1 free on GoG


1.1 actually (1 is the non remake/remaster 1.1 is the remaster, "second contact" is ... 1.1 remake  ) , which was posted a few ... "post" #2070 (to be precise on page 83) above, but reminder about a good game is always welcome.

"who owns outcast "1" hands up!" (CD version only does not include subsequent digital download, "physical media support master race") 
now, if only i could find where i did store it ...  


btw it shows 5.59chf for me, but i guess it's because i got it on nov. 8 and now it only shows as "buy as gift" i guess


Spoiler: well if i did buy it and gift it, it would be free for the person gifted to it ... technically still free? right?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> 1.1 actually (1 is the non remake/remaster 1.1 is the remaster, "second contact" is ... 1.1 remake  ) , which was posted a few ... "post" #2070 (to be precise on page 83) above, but reminder about a good game is always welcome.
> 
> "who owns outcast "1" hands up!" (CD version only does not include subsequent digital download, "physical media support master race")
> now, if only i could find where i did store it ...
> ...



I own 1.1 didn't know about this game till i saw post 2070


----------



## kruk (Nov 16, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> btw it shows 5.59chf for me, but i guess it's because i got it on nov. 8 and now it only shows as "buy as gift" i guess



Yes, unfortunately that giveaway seems to be already over, but there is currently Czech and Slovak Games Sale on GOG.com, which offers trippy point and click Samorost 1 (remastered version) for free.


----------



## droopyRO (Nov 17, 2021)

SpC Chaos Theory free at the time i am posting this:








						Buy Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Chaos Theory®
					

The year is 2008. Citywide blackouts ... stock exchange sabotage ... electronic hijacking of national defense systems ... this is information warfare. To prevent these attacks, operatives must infiltrate deep into hostile territory and aggressively collect critical intelligence, closer than ever...




					store.ubi.com
				




My favorite Splinter Cell title.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 18, 2021)

droopyRO said:


> SpC Chaos Theory free at the time i am posting this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for reminding me that I already have it in my library


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Nov 18, 2021)

^ Same lol. I also "missed" AC Chronicles above... only to find out today I had it all along.

Clearly Ubi is repeating itself on freebies...


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 18, 2021)

Guild of Dungeoneering | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Guild of Dungeoneering at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						KID A MNESIA EXHIBITION | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play KID A MNESIA EXHIBITION for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna) | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna) at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## robertmi (Nov 19, 2021)

Unlimited Retro Games all in one place! With over 1000 titles available, Antstream Arcade is the Biggest Retro Gaming cloud platform. A unique modern experience to retro games with many integrated features such as Challenges, Multiplayer and Tournaments.









						Antstream Arcade | Download for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download Antstream Arcade for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Deleted member 215115 (Nov 19, 2021)

Star Citizen is free until Dec 1st.


----------



## robertmi (Nov 25, 2021)

theHunter: Call of the Wild™ | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play theHunter: Call of the Wild™ at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Antstream - Epic Welcome Pack for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Antstream - Epic Welcome Pack for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## kruk (Dec 2, 2021)

Today's EGS Free Games are a multiplayer (4vs1) horror game Dead by Daylight and a machine learning simulation game while True: learn ()


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 2, 2021)

robertmi said:


> theHunter: Call of the Wild™ | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play theHunter: Call of the Wild™ at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


I grabbed the huntin game just to see what it looks like, but I'm not sure how I feel about shooting innocent creatures - zombies aren't counted in that category - even if it is just a game.
I once acquired a fancy air rifle with a scope, shot a rabbit in our orchard, which didn't kill it instantly, so I had to shoot it again to make sure. That's the last time I ever did any huntin.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 3, 2021)

Crime Cities
					

25TH Century.  Pandemia System: A futuristic world where law and order have been replaced




					www.gog.com
				












						Dead by Daylight | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Dead by Daylight at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				











						while True: learn() | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play while True: learn() at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 6, 2021)

Anno 1404 History Edition currently free to claim on Ubisoft Connect until 14th December


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 6, 2021)

For those with an Amazon Prime account:

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit Remastered on Origin
Football Manager 2021 on Epic Games
Frostpunk on GOG.com
Journey to the Savage Planet on GOG.com









						Prime Gaming
					

Prime Gaming Home Page




					gaming.amazon.com
				




(scroll down to the "Games free with Prime" section to redeem on each platform)


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 7, 2021)

Crime Cities on GoG for free, 2 days to go. 


Spoiler



*25TH Century.

Pandemia System*: A futuristic world where law and order have been replaced by a tidal wave of terror and crime. The human federation decides to frame one of it's best men for treason and disobeying orders and sentences him to spend the rest of his days on one of the planet's prison cities. This is his cover as he begins the most crucial mission of his life..

*Crime Cities* is a revolutionary mix of shooter and future vehicle simulator with a complex plot, and explosive environment and life-threatening missions that are so mind-blowing, you'll think flying a hovercraft through a myriad of city skyscrapers is the easy part of the job.

Full freedom of movement in a 3D environment
Fast-paced tactical gameplay
Over 100 branching missions
50 different cars to use, each with a wide array of modifications
More than 20 different weapons
4 distinct cities
Varied AI for different enemies


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 9, 2021)

Prison Architect








						Prison Architect | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Prison Architect at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




Prison Architect - Cleared For Transfer DLC








						Prison Architect DLC and Addons At Epic Games Store
					

Download and play all the Prison Architect DLC and Addons available at the Epic Games Store.




					www.epicgames.com
				




Godfall Challenger Edition








						Godfall Challenger Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Godfall Challenger Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 9, 2021)

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger on Steam
					

From the dust of a gold mine to the dirt of a saloon, Call of Juarez® Gunslinger is a real homage to the Wild West tales. Live the epic and violent journey of a ruthless bounty hunter on the trail of the West’s most notorious outlaws...




					store.steampowered.com
				




Free to own until December 14th


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 9, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Call of Juarez: Gunslinger on Steam
> 
> 
> From the dust of a gold mine to the dirt of a saloon, Call of Juarez® Gunslinger is a real homage to the Wild West tales. Live the epic and violent journey of a ruthless bounty hunter on the trail of the West’s most notorious outlaws...
> ...



Great game, I had loads of fun with it, grab it!


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 9, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Call of Juarez: Gunslinger on Steam
> 
> 
> From the dust of a gold mine to the dirt of a saloon, Call of Juarez® Gunslinger is a real homage to the Wild West tales. Live the epic and violent journey of a ruthless bounty hunter on the trail of the West’s most notorious outlaws...
> ...


Hey, many thanks for this! I was about to buy it a couple of weeks ago, so I'm glad I got distracted...


----------



## pigulici (Dec 10, 2021)

Cave Story®'s Secret Santa free on GOG​









						Cave Story®'s Secret Santa
					

Be the Mimiga Who Saved Christmas  It's our holiday gift to you: Cave Story's Secret Sant




					www.gog.com


----------



## kruk (Dec 10, 2021)

pigulici said:


> Cave Story®'s Secret Santa free on GOG​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was released today and it's also free on Steam. It might be gone after this promotion (from description: "a new game you can download *for a limited time* and play for FREE"), so grab it while you still can.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Dec 10, 2021)

And on EGS as well:









						Cave Story®'s Secret Santa | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Cave Story®'s Secret Santa for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 10, 2021)

kruk said:


> This was released today and it's also free on Steam. It might be gone after this promotion (from description: "a new game you can download *for a limited time* and play for FREE"), so grab it while you still can.


Thanks but read a few bad reviews about this publisher and about how he played over the developer. This is my personal opinion - I would stay away from this one.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 11, 2021)

Devon68 said:


> Thanks but read a few bad reviews about this publisher and about how he played over the developer. This is my personal opinion - I would stay away from this one.


Well, as a freebie I don't see a reason why not grab it. If it's like you said, paying for it would be more meh.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 11, 2021)

Devon68 said:


> Thanks but read a few bad reviews about this publisher and about how he played over the developer. This is my personal opinion - I would stay away from this one.


Does that have any bearing on whether or not the game is free or good?

This thread is about free games. Let's not create drama here.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 11, 2021)

The Chronicles Of Myrtana: Archolos
					

To play this game you will also need Gothic 2 Gold Edition  The Chronicles Of Myrtana: Ar




					www.gog.com


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 13, 2021)

If you're a fan of Desperados or Commandos series this is a must grab.

Embedded images got toasted. 
Shadow Tactics is free on GOG.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 13, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> View attachment 228699
> If you're a fan of Desperados or Commandos series this is a must grab.


FTFY  
on GoG


----------



## X800 (Dec 14, 2021)

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger is free on steam


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 14, 2021)

Rayman Origins if free right now on Uplay


----------



## pigulici (Dec 14, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> Rayman Origins if free right now on Origin


On Uplay...
https://register.ubisoft.com/rayman-origins/en-US


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 14, 2021)

sorry about that, switch the 2 evil empires


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Dec 16, 2021)

Shenmue 3 free on EGS:









						Shenmue III - Standard Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Shenmue III - Standard Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2021)

ExcuseMeWtf said:


> Shenmue 3 free on EGS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They gave a 10EUR coupon too.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 16, 2021)

I also got a coupon with Shenmue III and used it for:









						Tony Hawk's™ Pro Skater™ 1 + 2 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Tony Hawk's™ Pro Skater™ 1 + 2 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 1 + 2 Remastered already %50 off, and with the coupon, is a must.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 16, 2021)

ExcuseMeWtf said:


> Shenmue 3 free on EGS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my oh my oh my ... ALRIGHT~~! i officially  like EGS now  ... i sold my soul ...

and 6.50chf for the 3 DLC ... my my my ...


----------



## oobymach (Dec 16, 2021)

The Witcher Enhanced Edition is free right now on gog, login to your app and click recent, there's a banner to get the game free.


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 16, 2021)

oobymach said:


> The Witcher Enhanced Edition is free right now on gog, login to your app and click recent, there's a banner to get the game free.


Hmm, only the goodies are free, the base game isn't (though it's heavily discounted at 80% off) nvm


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 16, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Hmm, only the goodies are free, the base game isn't (though it's heavily discounted at 80% off)











						THE WITCHER HUB
					

Set off on a fantastic journey across Northern Kingdoms with the witcher Geralt of Rivia thanks to GOG.COM's Winter Sale discounts.



					www.gog.com
				




The page says available through GOG Galaxy:


----------



## looniam (Dec 16, 2021)

not a problem here:




fwiw, i first looked at the store page in chrome, then i realized i had to re-install gog galaxy (as mentioned in the post!)  - which i've procrastinated since i got new hardware/OS reinstall.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 16, 2021)

The Epic Games Holiday Sale Coupon is Live Right Now!
					

The $10 Epic Coupon for Holiday Sale 2021 has been automatically added to all active Epic Games accounts! Applies to all eligible products $14.99 and above!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> Le bon des soldes des fêtes de fin d'année d'Epic Games est maintenant disponible !
> 
> 
> Le bon Epic de 10 € offert à l'occasion des soldes des fêtes de fin d'année 2021 a été automatiquement ajouté à tous les comptes Epic Games actifs ! Le bon s'applique à tous les produits éligibles d'une valeur de 14,99 € ou plus !
> ...


Yea I posted above that they gave a 10EUR coupon


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 16, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> THE WITCHER HUB
> 
> 
> Set off on a fantastic journey across Northern Kingdoms with the witcher Geralt of Rivia thanks to GOG.COM's Winter Sale discounts.
> ...


Never mind. I had completely forgotten that I already owned the game 

And is still in my backlog, haven't played it yet... like another hundred games or so...


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 16, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Never mind. I had completely forgotten that I already owned the game
> 
> And is still in my backlog, haven't played it yet... like another hundred games or so...



Haha!  Same here.  If i never bought another game, I probably couldn't finish what I have before I'm dead or too feeble to work the keyboard.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Never mind. I had completely forgotten that I already owned the game
> 
> *And is still in my backlog, haven't played it yet... like another hundred games or so...*


You're not alone  I have over 600+ games on Steam alone and I can't even imagine how many I haven't finished yet. Even now I'm playing PS3 (Final Fantasy XIII) instead of playing on PC.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 16, 2021)

Am I the only one having problems logging on to Epic (using the app) at the moment?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Am I the only one having problems logging on to Epic (using the app) at the moment?



It is reaaaaaaaaaaaaaally slow Andy!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 17, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> I also got a coupon with Shenmue III and used it for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Didn't know those were on PC.



Andy Shiekh said:


> Am I the only one having problems logging on to Epic (using the app) at the moment?


Nope, Epic is having a problem today..


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nope, Epic is having a problem today..


Just a guess but yesterday's release of FF VII Remake for PC could be one reason. Though I managed to get in now, I had also problems some time ago. Wonder what the free game of the day will be.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Dec 17, 2021)

Or overload from ppl trying to claim freebie 
Also had this problem when I posted here yesterday.
And BTW, yeah, totally recommending TH 1+2. Grabbed it for full price not long after launch, no regrets, had a blast.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 17, 2021)

ExcuseMeWtf said:


> Or overload from ppl trying to claim freebie
> Also had this problem when I posted here yesterday.
> And BTW, yeah, totally recommending TH 1+2. Grabbed it for full price not long after launch, no regrets, had a blast.


It was totally jammed when they put GTA V as a freebie.


----------



## Testsubject01 (Dec 17, 2021)

Neon Abyss | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Neon Abyss at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




Neon Abyss is currently free on Epic Store.

At the moment, the freebies are only up for 24h each. Might lead to some lengthy load times or even timeouts.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 17, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Never mind. I had completely forgotten that I already owned the game
> 
> And is still in my backlog, haven't played it yet... like another hundred games or so...


do not fret ... i have it on GoG on STEAM and neither of them are finished ... i should pick one and finish it ... instead of alternating ...

i shall make a post it for it ... ***writing "remember to play" post it No: 324556*** done!

edit: my wall wallpaper is yellow now ... that might be an issue ...


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 17, 2021)

Testsubject01 said:


> Neon Abyss | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Neon Abyss at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


That's why I don't rush like a headless chicken instantly when the game of the day changes  never heard of that one but claimed it ofc


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 18, 2021)

Assassin's Creed Odyssey Free Weekend (December 16th - 20th)


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 19, 2021)

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play The Vanishing of Ethan Carter at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Shrek (Dec 19, 2021)

Amazing graphics


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 20, 2021)

Loop Hero | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Loop Hero at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				



quite nice rough-like


----------



## Shrek (Dec 20, 2021)

I may have asked before, but what is to be gained by giving away free games (and some are top notch). Sure, more customers, but does it really pay off?

I'm not complaining, just wondering.


----------



## Remeca (Dec 20, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I may have asked before, but what is to be gained by giving away free games (and some are top notch). Sure, more customers, but does it really pay off?
> 
> I'm not complaining, just wondering.


They have the cash to buy timed exclusivity and offer games free, and it is costing them a ton, but they need the customers. They're obviously hoping over the long run, enough people will build up a library and enjoy the free games and maybe come there first instead of Steam. Gog is losing money too. The competition has been good for consumers.


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 20, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I may have asked before, but what is to be gained by giving away free games (and some are top notch). Sure, more customers, but does it really pay off?
> 
> I'm not complaining, just wondering.


What Remeca said. They're trying to build a sufficiently large customer base so that the EGS platform can become profitable by itself. They expect that to happen somewhere between 2023/2024 and 2027, IIRC.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 20, 2021)

Slightly off topic, I've wondered what happens if such a company goes out of business.


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 20, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Slightly off topic, I've wondered what happens if such a company goes out of business.


... We'll see, I guess, but, first and foremost, the disappearance of the platform. So, all your purchases on said platform would be lost. Unless there's some sort of intervention from game developers or the government or some other third party.

After that? Who knows.


----------



## Frick (Dec 20, 2021)

birdie said:


> You've effectively lost all your purchases, just like with Steam, Uplay and Origin. They are all DRM online only schemes. Only GOG is exempt from this rule and only if you managed to backup all your games.



At least some Epic Games titles can be played without Epic, same as some Steam titles. Also, exactly what would happen is unknown as it has never happened on such a scale before. If Epic or Steam went down and you just lost all the games (even the single player offline games) the lawsuits would fly.



ne6togadno said:


> Loop Hero | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Loop Hero at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...



It is almost too nice.


----------



## unknownk (Dec 20, 2021)

Frick said:


> At least some Epic Games titles can be played without Epic, same as some Steam titles. Also, exactly what would happen is unknown as it has never happened on such a scale before. If Epic or Steam went down and you just lost all the games (even the single player offline games) the lawsuits would fly.
> 
> 
> 
> It is almost too nice.


Kind of hard to take Steam to court if they are bankrupt.

Somebody said GOG is losing money, is that true?


----------



## Frick (Dec 21, 2021)

unknownk said:


> Kind of hard to take Steam to court if they are bankrupt.
> 
> Somebody said GOG is losing money, is that true?





birdie said:


> Lawsuits against whom?



Obviously figuring out how to make the games avaliable would be part of the bankruptcy process, perhaps through a court of law. It's not like we would wake up and suddenly Valve would be gone and all the servers turned off.

@Mussels or some other mod, time to break out this discussion into a separate topic?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 21, 2021)

Yeah, if the topic is worthy of discussion, branch it out into a new thread - try and keep this one on topic pls


----------



## MarsM4N (Dec 21, 2021)

unknownk said:


> Kind of hard to take Steam to court if they are bankrupt.
> 
> Somebody said GOG is losing money, is that true?



Steam will be *the last* gaming company that goes bankrupt.  They are the most profitable company per employee & they swim in money.

Here's an article from 2011, and back then they where compared to now small: *Valve And Steam Worth Billions*
Since then Steam did grow massive & they make now also extra profits from micro transactions from "Community Market" purchases.

Just *some numbers*, back in 2012 Steam had only 40 million accounts, 2020 they had 120 million monthly / 62,6 daily active players, and over 1 billion Steam accounts.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I may have asked before, but what is to be gained by giving away free games (and some are top notch). Sure, more customers, but does it really pay off?
> 
> I'm not complaining, just wondering.


The idea is to attract a potential player with a free game and show them everything else that is on offer with the hopes that they will then buy-in and become a part of the ecosystem long term. Whether offering free games as an incentive works remains to be seen, but that's why free games are on offer. And this thread exists because of that very reason.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The idea is to attract a potential player with a free game and show them everything else that is on offer with the hopes that they will then buy-in and become a part of the ecosystem long term. Whether offering free games as an incentive works remains to be seen, but that's why free games are on offer. And this thread exists because of that very reason.


That's the reason I'd see it as well.

Pretty good Christmas freebies so far, wonder what's next after 7½ hours


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm very tempted to get Disco Elysium on EGS for $7.99... hmm... going to hold out and see what Steam can pull off tomorrow when winter sale starts... even if its $2 more on Steam... I'd get it on Steam... but something tells me it will be like $14.99 minimum on steam, probably more for winter sale... so I may just get it on EGS... hard to beat that price.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 21, 2021)

Gentlefolk: The topic of the thread is "Free Games". Please. Thanks!


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 21, 2021)

Second Extinction™ | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Second Extinction™ at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 21, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Second Extinction™ | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Second Extinction™ at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...



I don't know who all is grabbing this, but we should start some squads and blast the hell out of dino's


----------



## Shrek (Dec 22, 2021)

Anyone know what today's free games is on EPIC? I just can't get to connect.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 22, 2021)

Today on Epic Games Store Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden is offered for free.









						Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




Seems to be an Xcom clone with a postive rating of 90/100 by Steam users.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 22, 2021)

Great to know while app struggles, going through the Web has no problems at all.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 22, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Today on Epic Games Store Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden is offered for free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want that game on GOG.

@ Funcom/The Bearded Ladies
If you ever see this, put this game on GOG and I'll pay full price for it and it's DLC. Just throwing it out there...

EDIT: Seems it has been there for a while...


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 22, 2021)

MYZ is awesome. Had so much fun playing it a while back. It was given away already, no?


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I want that game on GOG.
> 
> @ Funcom/The Bearded Ladies
> If you ever see this, put this game on GOG and I'll pay full price for it and it's DLC. Just throwing it out there...











						Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden
					

Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden Demo is available here   “By blending real-time stealth




					www.gog.com
				







ShurikN said:


> It was given away already, no?


yes. it was


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 23, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden
> 
> 
> Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden Demo is available here   “By blending real-time stealth
> ...


I feel dumb...to a point. Didn't know it was there because I had the "Mature content" filter enabled and it seems this game is classified as such by GOG...

But thanks for pointing that out!! 

EDIT: Bought it! This is going to be fun..


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I feel dumb...to a point. The didn't know it was there because I had the "adult content" filter enabled and it seems this game is classified as such by GOG...
> 
> But thanks pointing that out!!
> 
> EDIT: Bought it! This is going to be fun..


Can't do the Laugh and Love at the same time lol. Enjoy!!! gotta consider my budget very strongly over the weekend....


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I had the "adult content" filter enabled



With you, you should probably leave that enabled.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I want that game on GOG.



Don't like EPIC?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 23, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Don't like EPIC?


It's normal as I don't either. But I still have to give them credit for all the freebies they offer.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 23, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Don't like EPIC?


Don't get me wrong, I like free. But I like GOG more and prefer to buy from GOG than get free from anywhere else. I value my privacy and value my rights to ownership.

But I digress, we are once again meandering from the topic...

We now return everyone to their regularly scheduled Free Games topic!


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like free. But I like GOG more and prefer to buy from GOG than get free from anywhere else. I value my privacy and value my rights to ownership.
> 
> But I digress, we are once again meandering from the topic...
> 
> We, now return everyone to their regularly scheduled Free Games topic!


What do you think, will there be an Epic (pun intended) game on 24th day?  I'd guess that they give an AAA title, but just a pure guess.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 23, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> Can't do the Laugh and Love at the same time lol. Enjoy!!! gotta consider my budget very strongly over the weekend....


Finished downloading it and am trying it out now. It's been described as a cross between Fallout & XCom and I have to say, that rings true, it has that feel.

So folks, open your Epic Client and grab it while it's free. Can't argue with free.

EDIT; TLDR, as @Regeneration pointed out earlier, Mutant Year Zero is the game being discussed and is currently free on Epic;








						Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				






Maenad said:


> What do you think, will there be an Epic (pun intended) game on 24th day?  I'd guess that they give an AAA title, but just a pure guess.


Anything is possible. I would never have called them giving away GTA5 like they did, so...


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 23, 2021)

By the way, just googling "free steam games" and I found this twitter account, looks useful as they announce when free games are available. https://twitter.com/steamgamespc

I should make a twitter account just to follow that.


----------



## robertmi (Dec 23, 2021)

The next games are expected in the coming days from EPIC:


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 23, 2021)

robertmi said:


> The next games are expected in the coming days from EPIC:
> 
> View attachment 229892


loop hero
second extinction
mutant year zero
checked.
i dont think pathfinder and humankind will be freebies but who knows. we'll wait and see
prey and vampyr are more likely to be given away thou they are available on epic for some time and they usually make giveaways on popular titles for their release day on epic


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 23, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> loop hero
> second extinction
> mutant year zero
> checked.
> ...


The one that stood out to me was Prey.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The one that stood out to me was Prey.


prey have quite positive user reviews.
vampyr's trailers looked interesting but reviews are all over the place.
not very tempted to purchase but if given for free i'll check both of them.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 23, 2021)

I Have No Mouth And I Must Scream
					

The last people on Earth are buried deep within the center of the earth, trapped in the




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 23, 2021)

Vampyr | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Vampyr at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				



and vampyr checked

i just saw this


lexluthermiester said:


> Finished downloading it and am trying it out now. It's been described as a cross between Fallout & XCom and I have to say, that rings true, it has that feel.


https://www.techpowerup.com/review/mutant-year-zero/


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 23, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> Vampyr | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Vampyr at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Thanks I checked awhile ago and countdown was 30min but forgot to check again


----------



## Shrek (Dec 23, 2021)

Maenad said:


> It's normal as I don't either.



Dare I ask why?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 23, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> i just saw this
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/mutant-year-zero/


Never saw that. Nice!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2021)

I never paid attention to this thread before, but games free to keep forever? Yes. Hoarding time.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 24, 2021)

I Have No Mouth, and I Must Scream

This classic title is currently being given away for free during GOG's Winter Sale.

Limited time only...35 hours left.

,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  protondb: Native


----------



## Soup` (Dec 24, 2021)

Free on Epic:








						Pathfinder: Kingmaker - Enhanced Plus Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Pathfinder: Kingmaker - Enhanced Plus Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				



Plus two add-ons:








						Pathfinder Kingmaker - Arcane Unleashed for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Pathfinder Kingmaker - Arcane Unleashed for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com
				











						Pathfinder: Kingmaker - Bloody Mess DLC for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Pathfinder: Kingmaker - Bloody Mess DLC for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 24, 2021)

so pathfinder also checked.
only pray and humankind left
the list might actually turn to be accurate


----------



## Mussels (Dec 25, 2021)

May not ever play it, but its added and downloaded


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> May not ever play it, but its added and downloaded



Sounds like me with GTA V


----------



## Mussels (Dec 25, 2021)

I dont use epic games much, does anyone know what the 'write' speed is meant to signify because... it's not using that much of the drive at all, and the drive goes brrrrrrrm at like 6GB/s





(Sorry for slightly off-topic, but it is about that free game)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I dont use epic games much, does anyone know what the 'write' speed is meant to signify because... it's not using that much of the drive at all, and the drive goes brrrrrrrm at like 6GB/s
> 
> View attachment 230082
> 
> (Sorry for slightly off-topic, but it is about that free game)


Epic's speed counters are just weird. It's best to ignore it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Epic's speed counters are just weird. It's best to ignore it.



telemetry be having a swinger party, code doesn't know what to do with it, lots of sweaty fun, that's all the code knows.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Dec 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> telemetry be having a swinger party, code doesn't know what to do with it, lots of sweaty fun, that's all the code knows.


It downloads his purchase list and kangaroos videos he posted in the whats your latest tech purchase thread.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2021)

EGS today is Prey game... looks like Humankind will be one after all... wow...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 25, 2021)

Just grabbed it, was waiting to see what game it would be.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 25, 2021)

Still trying to understand peoples' objections to EPIC


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 25, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Still trying to understand peoples' objections to EPIC



Pages load very slowly and the games' store page can be confusing at times. There are no comments and users' reviews.

And besides, it becomes annoying to have 100 client apps on our PCs: Steam, Origin, Uplay, Epic, GOG Galaxy, Rockstar Social Club.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 25, 2021)

Good to know


----------



## Bobmitmen (Dec 25, 2021)

Prey | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Prey at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




Prey free on 12/25/2021


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 25, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Still trying to understand peoples' objections to EPIC


whatever objection i had to them is long gone ... i have one game i bought on their store (Horizon: Zero Dawn complete edition, with a hefty discount) and only free games (and some i wanted from long ago and got surprised when i saw them in their free games programes, Prey is one of them )

as for multiple launcher i launch all and everything from GoG Galaxy (still need other launchers open to do so, but, HEY! it's still centralized ) load time on their store i almost never experienced any slow one aside one time when GTA was free  (and i do not have a really fast connection, or a reactive one, yet i get instant page loading most of the time )


----------



## Shrek (Dec 25, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> besides, it becomes annoying to have 100 client apps on our PCs: Steam, Origin, Uplay, Epic, GOG Galaxy, Rockstar Social Club.



Can't GOG connect to other gaming engines to sort of unify things into one?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 26, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Can't GOG connect to other gaming engines to sort of unify things into one?


Yeah that’s basically what GoG Galaxy does but in most cases it still requires the original launcher to launch the game anyway.


----------



## looniam (Dec 26, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Can't GOG connect to other gaming engines to sort of unify things into one?


its very limited at what metadata it collects - from what i recall reading the user agreement - just what's in that platform's library and some game achievements. well, friends list and i think chat - but i never use that.

but as mentioned it needs to run the DRM/launcher to actually play the game - like the game.exe on your storage is linked (which will run the game launcher) but thats it. 

good for tracking down who i got what free game from though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 26, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Still trying to understand peoples' objections to EPIC


For me, Epics client lacks a ton of features that are basic necessities. But mostly it's the DRM that comes with most of the games on Epic and that fact that like Steam, the client needs to be running and online for most games to load and run. To me, that crap is unacceptable, regardless of reason.

Ok, folks we're off topic again, let's rope ourselves in, eh?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 26, 2021)

Epic's free game today is Control









						Control | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Control at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 26, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Epic's free game today is Control
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing a few repeats; are they running out of free games in the rotation?


----------



## Shrek (Dec 26, 2021)

It must be costing them a fortune to purchase these games.


----------



## looniam (Dec 26, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> It must be costing them a fortune to purchase these games.


i'm no expert but i'm sure its not costing them much; a promotional use clause in the contract  for sales/giveaways (because publishers are heartless, soulless baby eating demons) which the devs/studios can turn around and have a tax write off.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 26, 2021)

Found this


----------



## looniam (Dec 26, 2021)

good thing i said i wasn't an expert.   
btw a google (using images and see what matched) sent me here:








						Epic Games spent nearly $12m giving away free games up to 2019
					

It seems some financial documents have been made public that Epic most likely did not want to be made public thanks to their antitrust trial with Apple.




					www.rockpapershotgun.com
				



bunch of links to leaked docs and this one has that table.

i guess the cost of free games is sorta on topic? (at least for a few replies???)


----------



## oobymach (Dec 26, 2021)

11.6million for 4.9million users, and that was just 2019.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 26, 2021)

Guys. Start a new topic for EGS if needed, but try to keep this thread for "Free Games". thanks!


----------



## droopyRO (Dec 27, 2021)

Some kind of tower defence free on GOG:








						X-Morph: Defense Complete Edition
					

X-Morph: Defense Complete Edition includes the the following DLC's:   - X-Morph: Defense




					www.gog.com


----------



## robertmi (Dec 27, 2021)

Mages of Mystralia | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Mages of Mystralia at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## robertmi (Dec 28, 2021)

Moving Out | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Moving Out at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2021)

robertmi said:


> Moving Out | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Moving Out at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


My son might love this one coop


----------



## Testsubject01 (Dec 29, 2021)

Salt and Sanctuary | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Salt and Sanctuary at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




Salt and Sanctuary is up for grabs today. Two more days for HUMANKIND to pop, fingers crossed.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 30, 2021)

Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Tomb Raider GAME OF THE YEAR EDITION | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Tomb Raider GAME OF THE YEAR EDITION at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Shadow of the Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Shadow of the Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




These seem like the last free games in the holiday promotion. Gods Will Fall is listed for next Thursday. No HUMANKIND for you.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 30, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


I managed to get them after a few tries.
Now I want to carry on playing Prey, which was the other day, and the launcher is struggling.

Come on Epic, upgrade your servers!


----------



## Shrek (Dec 30, 2021)

Why all 3 at once?


----------



## Frick (Dec 30, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Why all 3 at once?



A grand finale on the giveaways, further endearing them to the masses.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 30, 2021)

Not a bad last hurrah


----------



## Soup` (Dec 30, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


The servers right now:


----------



## natr0n (Dec 30, 2021)

wow 3 tr game is ridiculous. That would buy me to that service for sure.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 30, 2021)

I didn't bother to check if I already have one, two or all three games on Steam, I simply grabbed all three at EGS just because....


----------



## Frick (Dec 30, 2021)

Soup` said:


> The servers right now:
> 
> View attachment 230681



Yeah but they've also opened a window since that picture was taken so it'll be fine. They've talked about overclocking the CPU to 333Mhz, but that's a big project.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 30, 2021)

I had an issue trying to claim the third (first) tr game in the app, was able to get it on the website though.


----------



## jhelton48 (Dec 30, 2021)

Got all 3 games now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 30, 2021)

Yeah, those three are kinda hard to pass up.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 30, 2021)

Nice I just bought the definitive edition Shadow on STEAM exactly 1 month ago on sale for ~15 $. _'own all of the 3 games there'_
Still grabbed the collection on EPIC tho, cause why not.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 30, 2021)

Soup` said:


> The servers right now:
> 
> View attachment 230681



Twitter don't use much bandwidth.

Epic Games give away free downloadable games, and they don't make a lot of income like Steam and Netflix because we're all there just for the free stuff.

I'm on EPS for years, have maybe 100 games, and so far I bought just one game for ten bucks in a special promotion.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 30, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Twitter don't use much bandwidth.
> 
> Epic Games give away free downloadable games, and they don't make a lot of income like Steam and Netflix because we're all there just for the free stuff.
> 
> I'm on EPS for years, have maybe 100 games, and so far I bought just one game for ten bucks in a special promotion.



I also have EPIC since the UE 4 Unreal Tournament Alpha/beta days but my first full priced game there was Borderlands 3 in 2019.
Since then I bought multiple games on sale or with coupons _'or both'_, will be buying Tiny Tina's Wonderland on day 1 too on EPIC.

To be honest I bought more games on EPIC than on Steam in the past 2 years, next one is probably GoG. _'Steam user since launch day of HL 2'_


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Dec 30, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Why all 3 at once?


Why look a gift horse in the mouth lmao.

Just claim and enjoy. Or pass if you don't care/don't like it. Doesn't matter anyways.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 30, 2021)

droopyRO said:


> Some kind of tower defence free on GOG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just fyi to everyone, I have beat this game twice, its super ******* fun and highly underrated. Really good and unique mechanics.

I actually never bought the DLC and this is the complete edition so grabbing it now....


in other news EGS won't let me grab the tomb raider games for free, just keeps saying error in store. dang.


edit:  xmorph isnt free anymore... i missed it.  damnit.


----------



## looniam (Dec 30, 2021)

really wanted SOTR for the benchmark but . .  




not worth the aggravation today.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 30, 2021)

Just use the EPS website it loads faster.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 30, 2021)

They are getting hammered lol..


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 30, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Twitter don't use much bandwidth.
> 
> Epic Games give away free downloadable games, and they don't make a lot of income like Steam and Netflix because we're all there just for the free stuff.
> 
> I'm on EPS for years, have maybe 100 games, and so far I bought just one game for ten bucks in a special promotion.


At least I didn't see THAT bad slowdown as when they gave GTA V.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 30, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Just use the EPS website it loads faster.



website is giving error too. its just overloaded

i'll try again at like 2am when rest of the suckers are sleeping and it will work then i bet


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 30, 2021)

All three are free until the 6th at 8:00am (either Pacific, or your local time ??)


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 30, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> All three are free until the 6th at 8:00am (either Pacific, or your local time ??)
> 
> View attachment 230714


Yeah until 18:00 on my timezone. I guess they're the last giveaways as they're offered longer? And it also says that Gods Will Fall will be available then.


----------



## looniam (Dec 30, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Just use the EPS website it loads faster.


tried that first.

but now i went back to get a screen shot - all 3 went though.   

thanks, i was walking away. guess i'm getting more impatient w/age.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 30, 2021)

looniam said:


> tried that first.
> 
> but now i went back to get a screen shot - all 3 went though.
> 
> thanks, i was walking away. guess i'm getting more impatient w/age.


I'd say that as we have got used to fast internet connections, we get more and more impatient. Back in the day waiting was perfectly normal.


----------



## looniam (Dec 30, 2021)

LOL i had thoughts of 2400 baud modems from years (geezuz decades i mean!) ago


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 30, 2021)

Maenad said:


> we get more and more impatient.


I don't. I understand the system and the machines that run it. I understand that bottlenecks happen at times. And to remark on-topic, when Epic gives away several of the most popular games of the last few years, bandwidth is going to suffer. It's simple physics. Patience is a given. If downloads are taking a long time, wait a week. The games will still be there.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I don't. I understand the system and the machines that run it. I understand that bottlenecks happen at times. And to remark on-topic, when Epic gives away several of the most popular games of the last few years, bandwidth is going to suffer. It's simple physics. Patience is a given. If downloads are taking a long time, wait a week. The games will still be there.


Yeah I know and understand that their systems are heavy loaded when it's an AAA game they're giving.


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 30, 2021)

Yeah, giving away the Tomb Raider trilogy is massively good deal. The only other real shortage was when they gave away GTA5.

Some people forget Steam used to crap out every time back when they had good sales. Imagine if they gave away good games...

Not gonna claim it myself as I already have them on Steam, but it's a must for anyone that doesn't have them yet (unless you're really not into the genre).


----------



## 1d10t (Dec 31, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...



Already had Rise and TR GOTY on Steam but good addition nonetheless, imma a hoarder indeed. I have base game Shadow at Steam but thanks to Epic I got upgrade for free, just import my save game file and I'll be back on icepicks


----------



## looniam (Dec 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Patience is a given. If downloads are taking a long time, wait a week. The games will still be there.


404s don't show how long the give away lasts.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 31, 2021)

looniam said:


> 404s don't show how long the give away lasts.


Until the 6th... next Thursday, whole week to claim it.


----------



## looniam (Dec 31, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Until the 6th... next Thursday, whole week to claim it.


yeah thanks but weekendgeek's screen shot gave me a clue. i spent 15-20 minutes playing F5 roulette in FF and chrome, then tried the launcher, which after a time loaded but failed to recognize what games i had installed, played or anything. i thought what good is a give away if it also stops you from selling games.   

that's when i said screw it i have laundry and other chores planned. . .until you prodded me again, thanks.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I don't. I understand the system and the machines that run it. I understand that bottlenecks happen at times. And to remark on-topic, when Epic gives away several of the most popular games of the last few years, bandwidth is going to suffer. It's simple physics. Patience is a given. If downloads are taking a long time, wait a week. The games will still be there.



its working now, me and a few others just did it smoothly.  so yeah folks, go redeem your 3 tomb raider games for free.

hell of a way to end the year, nice job and choice EGS!  (though I wish the HUmankind giveaway rumor was true)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2021)

That was one nice little giveaway with the three TR games


----------



## Franz (Dec 31, 2021)

Soup` said:


> The servers right now:
> 
> View attachment 230681


I like the epic's server, allways have a top speed here!


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 31, 2021)

Mussels said:


> That was one nice little giveaway with the three TR games


Yeah I don’t know which one but I had one of them on Steam and now I have them all. Really nice freebie finale.


----------



## Pumper (Dec 31, 2021)

looniam said:


> really wanted SOTR for the benchmark but . .  View attachment 230710
> 
> not worth the aggravation today.


Just download the demo on Steam if all you need is the benchmark.


----------



## Shrek (Jan 1, 2022)

Of the 3 free Tomb Raider games

Shadow of the Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition
crashes on launch unless I select the Direct X 11 option (My video card is Direct X 12_1)

Thought I might mention this in the hope it is useful to someone.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Of the 3 free Tomb Raider games
> 
> Shadow of the Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition
> crashes on launch unless I select the Direct X 11 option (My video card is Direct X 12_1)
> ...


GT 1030 is a terrible idea for DX12, if you search for it in google you get a lot of results and reviews showing it just doesn't support it properly (GDDR4 version is garbage, GDDR5 version is often double the speed in DX11)


----------



## Shrek (Jan 2, 2022)

At least I have the GDDR5 version

Despite all this, I am happy to have a fan-less card that is reasonably capable; it is my son who plays the more demanding games, and he has the same video card.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 2, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> At least I have the GDDR5 version
> 
> Despite all this, I am happy to have a fan-less card that is reasonably capable; it is my son who plays the more demanding games, and but he has the same video card.


I have to agree with @Mussels, the 1030 is a card best suited for DX11 and below. While that GPU can technically run DX12, it's performance is pathetic for that API. However, in DX11 the performance is reasonable when in-game settings are kept to modest levels.

But once again we're getting off-topic...


----------



## oobymach (Jan 2, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> At least I have the GDDR5 version
> 
> Despite all this, I am happy to have a fan-less card that is reasonably capable; it is my son who plays the more demanding games, and he has the same video card.


That poor kid, you need to get him a 1050 ti


----------



## Shrek (Jan 3, 2022)

Indie Gala free game: Nostradamus: The Last Prophecy

Freebies: FREE fun games for awesome gamers (indiegala.com)


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 3, 2022)

Iratus: Lord of the Dead
					

Iratus: Wrath of the Necromancer DLC is now available!        In Iratus you find yourself




					www.gog.com


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 4, 2022)

For Amazon Prime Members:









						Prime Gaming
					

Prime Gaming Home Page




					gaming.amazon.com
				




*Star Wars - Jedi: Fallen Order* on Origin
*Total War: Warhammer* on Epic Games
*World War Z: Aftermath* on Epic Games


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2022)

Holy crap that list is HUGE

Edit: much is DLC, but i got WWZ, fallen order, and two point hospital


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 6, 2022)

Gods Will Fall on EGS, just nabbed my copy.  Looks like a decent game honestly.


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 6, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> For Amazon Prime Members:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mussels said:


> Holy crap that list is HUGE
> 
> Edit: much is DLC, but i got WWZ, fallen order, and two point hospital



I have a question about Amazon Prime. The other games on the list, marked by purple (Two Point Hospital for example), are available to subscribers for good, or is it just until the end of the month?


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 6, 2022)

Gods Will Fall | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Gods Will Fall at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 6, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> I have a question about Amazon Prime. The other games on the list, marked by purple (Two Point Hospital for example), are available to subscribers for good, or is it just until the end of the month?



you get those games permanently, even if you unsubscribe from prime later on, but they do require you to Amazon Gaming Client. (yes thats right, another client we have to download like the 50 others... sigh)


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 6, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> you get those games permanently, even if you unsubscribe from prime later on, but they do require you to Amazon Gaming Client. (yes thats right, another client we have to download like the 50 others... sigh)


Actually, some (most) of them are amazon prime, but at least one recently was a GoG game code


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 6, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> Actually, some (most) of them are amazon prime, but at least one recently was a GoG game code



yeah but he was asking about the ones in purple (two point hospital as an example).

I am well aware there are GOG, Origin, Steam, Amazon Prime gives away for all the clients, but I was answering his direct question


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 6, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> Gods Will Fall | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Gods Will Fall at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Thanks for reminding, totally forgot that it's thursday.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jan 6, 2022)

Maenad said:


> Thanks for reminding, totally forgot that it's thursday.



happened to me to, and i blame that holiday every day game giveaway, it messed me up


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 6, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> you get those games permanently, even if you unsubscribe from prime later on, but they do require you to Amazon Gaming Client. (yes thats right, another client we have to download like the 50 others... sigh)





Ahhzz said:


> Actually, some (most) of them are amazon prime, but at least one recently was a GoG game code


Damn it, I got suckered to subscribe too. I also have access to Prime TV shows and movies as well. Can't believe its just $5.99 per month.

Now I just need to make a good excuse for my girlfriend to enjoy all of these things. Thanks for the output.

BTW, Amazon Games seems to be faster and smoother than most of the other clients.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 6, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> BTW, Amazon Games seems to be faster and smoother than most of the other clients.


Maybe it's time I give them a try...


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Maybe it's time I give them a try...



ya i have used it for a year or two now, its not bad.  my Dad lets me use his prime since we live together.


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 10, 2022)

PUBG is now free to play:








						PUBG: BATTLEGROUNDS on Steam
					

Play PUBG: BATTLEGROUNDS for free. Land on strategic locations, loot weapons and supplies, and survive to become the last team standing across various, diverse Battlegrounds. Squad up and join the Battlegrounds for the original Battle Royale experience that only PUBG: BATTLEGROUNDS can offer.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 10, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> PUBG is now free to play:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm... not sure what to think about that....
but thanks for the link!!!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2022)

Well i'd already given up playing due to the cheaters, so i guess this makes that even worse


----------



## Soup` (Jan 11, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> PUBG is now free to play:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The irony is killing me. PUBG sued Epic Games claiming that Fortnite copied them. Right after the lawsuit, PUBG started copying Fortnite's monetization scheme and now it's free to play.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 11, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> PUBG is now free to play:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While that's nice, be ready to be shown ads and promotions for microtransactions.


----------



## spiritofeurope (Jan 12, 2022)

*The Spirit of Europe - Origins* is a *free* edutainment jRPG independent game, developed in Unreal Engine 4. Embody a fragment of the mythical Europa and travel through history from the ancient times to the Renaissance, through the realm of thoughts and emotions, where spirits fight for supremacy over human consciousness. Experience a humanistic metaphor of historical events as we know them, possess over a hundred characters, drive their actions and witness their consequences in pivotal events of Europe’s past.
The game has no micro-transactions, paid DLCs ( for now ) and is the entirety of the game is unlocked for free.

Find our game on *Steam:* https://store.steampowered.com/app/1…rope__Origins/
Find our game on *itch.io:* https://predictcsd.itch.io/spirit-of-europe-origins
The Game Trailer: 








https://discord.gg/fnhTF7nQ6d
Say hi, talk to the devs, ask questions, give us your feedback, talk history & game dev! Most times, at least one of us is online during the day (CET time).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 12, 2022)

spiritofeurope said:


> *The Spirit of Europe - Origins* is a *free* edutainment jRPG independent game, developed in Unreal Engine 4. Embody a fragment of the mythical Europa and travel through history from the ancient times to the Renaissance, through the realm of thoughts and emotions, where spirits fight for supremacy over human consciousness. Experience a humanistic metaphor of historical events as we know them, possess over a hundred characters, drive their actions and witness their consequences in pivotal events of Europe’s past.
> The game has no micro-transactions, paid DLCs ( for now ) and is the entirety of the game is unlocked for free.
> 
> Find our game on *Steam:* https://store.steampowered.com/app/1…rope__Origins/
> ...


This looks really interesting! You should consider putting it on GOG as well.


----------



## spiritofeurope (Jan 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> This looks really interesting! You should consider putting it on GOG as well.


We thought about GOG as well but, at that point decided to release it on only two platforms. ( because it was mostly easier to manage )
Thanks for the suggestion either way!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 12, 2022)

spiritofeurope said:


> We thought about GOG as well but, at that point decided to release it on only two platforms. ( because it was mostly easier to manage )
> Thanks for the suggestion either way!


I'll be watching for it there as well


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 12, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> I'll be watching for it there as well



It's free and DRM free @ itch.io as well.


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 13, 2022)

Galactic Civilizations III | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Galactic Civilizations III | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store




					www.epicgames.com
				




Second giveaway I guess, since I already have it.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 14, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Second giveaway I guess, since I already have it.



Must be as I also have it.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 14, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Must be as I also have it.


Same here. It was on giveaway an year ago (from 21.1 to 28.1 of 2021).









						List of free Epic Games Store games
					






					en.everybodywiki.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 20, 2022)

Relicta | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Relicta at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 20, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> Relicta | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Relicta at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


For anyone who loves good physics based puzzles, this should not be missed. Free or full price!


----------



## robertmi (Jan 27, 2022)

DAEMON X MACHINA | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play DAEMON X MACHINA at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 27, 2022)

robertmi said:


> DAEMON X MACHINA | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play DAEMON X MACHINA at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...



There are some free DLC and skins for it too:









						Prototype Arsenal Set - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Prototype Arsenal Set at the Epic Games Store.




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Metallic Equipment Set for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Metallic Equipment Set for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Arsenal Decals - The Brushstrokes of Souun Takeda for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Arsenal Decals - The Brushstrokes of Souun Takeda for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Feb 3, 2022)

Another freebie on EGS:









						Yooka-Laylee and the Impossible Lair | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Yooka-Laylee and the Impossible Lair at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 10, 2022)

Windbound | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Windbound at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 10, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> Windbound | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Windbound at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Thanks for reminding.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 10, 2022)

Kingdom Come: Deliverance – The Amorous Adventures of Bold Sir Hans Capon on Steam
					

The second DLC for Kingdom Come: Deliverance revolves around his attempts to woo the fairest maid he has ever set eyes upon, and his success will not depend only on his own mastery of the art of love – it’s also up to his trusty wingman Henry!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 10, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> Kingdom Come: Deliverance – The Amorous Adventures of Bold Sir Hans Capon on Steam
> 
> 
> The second DLC for Kingdom Come: Deliverance revolves around his attempts to woo the fairest maid he has ever set eyes upon, and his success will not depend only on his own mastery of the art of love – it’s also up to his trusty wingman Henry!
> ...


Thanks for this tip! I just got the main game for under a dollar by using the Steam wallet with some trading cards that I'd sold and add to that the free DLC!
Not a bad deal at all


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 11, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> Windbound | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Windbound at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...



next week the EGS free game will be Brothers a Tale of Two sons, I highly recommend this game to everyone, its a lot of fun. I beat it in 2013 and its one of my all time favorites


----------



## xXSurvivor (Feb 15, 2022)

Dear Esther Landmark Edition is free on steam.








						Save 85% on Dear Esther: Landmark Edition on Steam
					

Dear Esther immerses you in a stunningly realised world, a remote and desolate island somewhere in the outer Hebrides. As you step forwards, a voice begins to read fragments of a letter: 'Dear Esther...' - and so begins a journey through one of the most original first-person games of recent years.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 15, 2022)

xXSurvivor said:


> Dear Esther Landmark Edition is free on steam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard before but freebies are always welcome.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 15, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Never heard before but freebies are always welcome.



i paid 10 dollars for it many many years ago.  maybe it was 5 i dont remember.  its got nice aesthetics, but never finished it, got lost or bored, can't remember, but free is free.


----------



## robertmi (Feb 17, 2022)

Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 17, 2022)

robertmi said:


> Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...








Nice one.


----------



## QuietBob (Feb 17, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> View attachment 237045
> 
> Nice one.


Minimum requirements = potato
Recommended requirements = potato


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Feb 17, 2022)

I have OS not supported message lmao.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 3, 2022)

Black Widow: Recharged | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Black Widow: Recharged at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				











						Centipede: Recharged | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Centipede: Recharged at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				











						Epic Slayer Kit - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Epic Slayer Kit at the Epic Games Store.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## robertmi (Mar 10, 2022)

Cities: Skylines | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Cities: Skylines at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Cities: Skylines - Carols, Candles and Candy for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Cities: Skylines - Carols, Candles and Candy for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Cities: Skylines - Match Day for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Cities: Skylines - Match Day for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Cities: Skylines - Pearls From the East for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Cities: Skylines - Pearls From the East for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 10, 2022)

robertmi said:


> Cities: Skylines | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Cities: Skylines at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Seems that it's for free for a second time. I have it already.


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 10, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Seems that it's for free for a second time. I have it already.


Me too. I have it too, including DLCs. Failure giveaway.


----------



## Shrek (Mar 10, 2022)

No complaints; EPIC has given away some cool games.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 10, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Seems that it's for free for a second time. I have it already.



You are right, I also had it already in my epic library.

(and have it on steam as well lol)
Extra game copies on different platforms why not


----------



## Shihab (Mar 10, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> No complaints; EPIC has given away some cool games.


Plus, well, it's something given "for free."

Edit: Hasn't this point been said on this thread a hundred times already?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 10, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Seems that it's for free for a second time. I have it already.


Same here. I bought Cities Skylines, but then some of the addons have been free a few times.


----------



## Flogger23m (Mar 10, 2022)

I had the game but not the DLC.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 11, 2022)

Flogger23m said:


> I had the game but not the DLC.


Score for you then!


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Mar 11, 2022)

Flogger23m said:


> I had the game but not the DLC.


Same.


----------



## john_ (Mar 13, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Me too. I have it too, including DLCs. Failure giveaway.


I wouldn't call it a failure, considering that many might had missed the first time it was given away for free. And there are going to be always people out there not having a certain title, even if that title was given away 10 times before.


----------



## robertmi (Mar 17, 2022)

In Sound Mind | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play In Sound Mind at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## TxGrin (Mar 18, 2022)

Steam deck UI on windows or linux 










For all you old timers that liked to play doom.
Doom Reborn mod - Mod DB


----------



## Courier 6 (Mar 18, 2022)

robertmi said:


> In Sound Mind | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play In Sound Mind at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


hmmm, interesting, I may grab it, thanks


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 24, 2022)

DEMON'S TILT | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play DEMON'S TILT at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> DEMON'S TILT | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play DEMON'S TILT at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


What the f.... A PINBALL GAME? I love life sometimes!


----------



## Soup` (Mar 25, 2022)

KEO on Steam
					

KEO is a team-based online multiplayer vehicle combat game set in a sci-fi post-apocalyptic world. Build your loadout to suit your playstyle and balance your team to dominate the battlefield using futuristic remote controlled vehicles!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2022)

Soup` said:


> KEO on Steam
> 
> 
> KEO is a team-based online multiplayer vehicle combat game set in a sci-fi post-apocalyptic world. Build your loadout to suit your playstyle and balance your team to dominate the battlefield using futuristic remote controlled vehicles!
> ...


must have ended already, $14.50 here


----------



## Testsubject01 (Mar 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> must have ended already, $14.50 here


Might also have been region restricted, it was just free for the weekend around here.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah lost me at team based....


----------



## Soup` (Mar 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> must have ended already, $14.50 here


It was only free for the weekend, the giveaway ended earlier today.


----------



## pigulici (Mar 30, 2022)

[GOG] Spring Sale Giveaway : Thea 2: The Shattering (FREE / –100%) , on main page.


www.gog.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 30, 2022)

30.us cyberpunk


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 30, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> 30.us cyberpunk


*Free games thread*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 31, 2022)

pigulici said:


> [GOG] Spring Sale Giveaway : Thea 2: The Shattering (FREE / –100%) , on main page.
> 
> 
> www.gog.com





ThrashZone said:


> 30.us cyberpunk


Folks, we know you mean well, but these posts really belong over in the current sales & deals thread:








						Current Sales, Bundles, Giveaways
					

-This OP has been plundered by @RCoon  This is the official thread for all things deals, bundles, sales and giveaways in the gaming world. Is there a Steam sale going on? Drop a link, let everyone know what date and time it starts.  Rules:  Avoid posting links to sales, bundles or giveaways...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 31, 2022)

pigulici said:


> [GOG] Spring Sale Giveaway : Thea 2: The Shattering (FREE / –100%) , on main page.
> 
> 
> www.gog.com



dude I been wanting Thea 2 for so long!!! so glad I checked this page today!!!  sweet.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 31, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> dude I been wanting Thea 2 for so long!!! so glad I checked this page today!!!  sweet.



So odd - the giveaway is missing no matter where I look - Web, Galaxy Client, logged in/logged out, following the link from the GOG email about the giveaway, from the game page, etc..  All I get is this:


----------



## Courier 6 (Mar 31, 2022)

If anybody sees Fallout 3, I want it, thanks


----------



## looniam (Mar 31, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> So odd - the giveaway is missing no matter where I look - Web, Galaxy Client, logged in/logged out, following the link from the GOG email about the giveaway, from the game page, etc..  All I get is this:
> 
> View attachment 241884


try the game's page?








						Thea 2: The Shattering
					

Thea 2: The Shattering is a follow-up to the successful Thea: The Awakening, which brings




					www.gog.com
				




e: nevermind, thats just an endless loop  

in the meantime GOG is trying to put this in my cart and i keep removing it:



bag gog BAD!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 31, 2022)

looniam said:


> try the game's page?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks - I think I just figured it out.  Had to scroll down a bit, but I could have sworn it wasn't there when I looked before.  I must be losing it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 31, 2022)

looniam said:


> in the meantime GOG is trying to put this in my cart and i keep removing it:
> View attachment 241885
> bag gog BAD!


You can't have DeusEx Revision unless you already own the original version as it's required to run the Revision. That not a bad on GOG, that's just the way it works.


----------



## looniam (Mar 31, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You can't have DeusEx Revision unless you already own the original version as it's required to run the Revision. That not a bad on GOG, that's just the way it works.


i don't keep putting it in my cart. sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 31, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> So odd - the giveaway is missing no matter where I look - Web, Galaxy Client, logged in/logged out, following the link from the GOG email about the giveaway, from the game page, etc..  All I get is this:
> 
> View attachment 241884



you have to go to gog.com main page, then scroll down a little bit.



weekendgeek said:


> Thanks - I think I just figured it out.  Had to scroll down a bit, but I could have sworn it wasn't there when I looked before.  I must be losing it.



just read this.  fml.


----------



## robertmi (Mar 31, 2022)

City of Brass | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play City of Brass at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						Total War: WARHAMMER | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Total War: WARHAMMER at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						Total War: WARHAMMER - Grombrindal The White Dwarf for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Total War: WARHAMMER - Grombrindal The White Dwarf for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						Total War: WARHAMMER - Isabella von Carstein for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Total War: WARHAMMER - Isabella von Carstein for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						Total War: WARHAMMER - Jade Wizard for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Total War: WARHAMMER - Jade Wizard for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						Total War: WARHAMMER - Bretonnia for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Total War: WARHAMMER - Bretonnia for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						Total War: WARHAMMER - Grey Wizard for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Total War: WARHAMMER - Grey Wizard for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						Total War: WARHAMMER - Wurrzag for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Total War: WARHAMMER - Wurrzag for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						Total War: WARHAMMER - Assembly Kit for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Total War: WARHAMMER - Assembly Kit for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## Soup` (Apr 1, 2022)

Knightfall: A Daring Journey on Steam
					

Two knights, a strong bond, and a long journey. Take up the race for the rose, ride from town to town and take shelter before nightfall by any means necessary! If your bond is strong and your horse drifts well, you can be the recipient of the fabled rose. Luckily you brought guns!




					store.steampowered.com
				



Giveaway only lasts for April Fools.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

Soup` said:


> Knightfall: A Daring Journey on Steam
> 
> 
> Two knights, a strong bond, and a long journey. Take up the race for the rose, ride from town to town and take shelter before nightfall by any means necessary! If your bond is strong and your horse drifts well, you can be the recipient of the fabled rose. Luckily you brought guns!
> ...


Thanks, I would've missed that


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 4, 2022)

Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion GOTY Deluxe is free on Amazon Prime Games (gog key)

just nabbed mine.  Been wanting to get that actually.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion GOTY Deluxe is free on Amazon Prime Games (gog key)
> 
> just nabbed mine.  Been wanting to get that actually.


yoink


might even replay that one day


----------



## Testsubject01 (Apr 5, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion GOTY Deluxe is free on Amazon Prime Games (gog key)
> 
> just nabbed mine. Been wanting to get that actually.



Wouldn't that be a better fit in the Current sales, bundles thread, since it is locked behind a subscription payment model?


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 5, 2022)

Testsubject01 said:


> Wouldn't that be a better fit in the Current sales, bundles thread, since it is locked behind a subscription payment model?



not really, cause i'd argue 95%+ of people in USA know someone that has a Prime sub they can ask to use it, even if they themselves don't have a Prime sub


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 5, 2022)

Testsubject01 said:


> Wouldn't that be a better fit in the Current sales, bundles thread, since it is locked behind a subscription payment model?





CallandorWoT said:


> not really, cause i'd argue 95%+ of people in USA know someone that has a Prime sub they can ask to use it, even if they themselves don't have a Prime sub


Let's not get into an argument here, guys. If i remember correctly, mods did discuss this, and while it is technically a Sub Service for Amazon, as long as it's clear it's a Prime Perk, there's no issue. And let's face it, this isn't a legal document, and it doesn't have to be legally specific in order for someone to share a deal.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2022)

Testsubject01 said:


> Wouldn't that be a better fit in the Current sales, bundles thread, since it is locked behind a subscription payment model?


I see your point, but it's relevant since while you need amazon prime to get it, the game is free even after you stop the subscription


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 6, 2022)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				




not sure if anyone has ever noticed this entire list of free games on GOG, its honestly not too bad looking... I see about 5 games there I want to add. doing so now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 6, 2022)

Testsubject01 said:


> Wouldn't that be a better fit in the Current sales, bundles thread, since it is locked behind a subscription payment model?


No, because even though the Prime account is a subscription, the game itself is free with a GOG key.



Ahhzz said:


> while it is technically a Sub Service for Amazon, as long as it's clear it's a Prime Perk, there's no issue.


Exactly.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 7, 2022)

Rogue Legacy | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Rogue Legacy at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						The Vanishing of Ethan Carter | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play The Vanishing of Ethan Carter at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				




XCOM 2 and Insurmountable are scheduled for next week.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 7, 2022)

Hi,
Black desert free on steam








						Black Desert on Steam
					

Played by over 20 million Adventurers - Black Desert Online is an open-world, action MMORPG. Experience intense, action-packed combat, battle massive world bosses, fight alongside friends to siege and conquer castles, and train in professions such as fishing, trading, crafting, cooking, and more!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## defaultluser (Apr 7, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion GOTY Deluxe is free on Amazon Prime Games (gog key)
> 
> just nabbed mine.  Been wanting to get that actually.




If only they hadn't completely broken the base game's leveling system, and combined that with annoying auto-leveling of enemies.

*You  have to install so many mods just to fix it you might as well give up and play Skyrim*


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 7, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Black desert free on steam
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 7, 2022)

Which region is that ?
There was a limited supply of free offerings.

Looks like it's working in the USA




I usually pass on multiplayer but added it just to test.

Ubisoft free offerings





						Buy PC Games | Ubisoft Official Store
					

Your favorite PC games are at the Ubisoft Official Store.




					store.ubi.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 8, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> View attachment 242823


Yet another reason to love GOG: No region blocking..


----------



## defaultluser (Apr 8, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Which region is that ?
> There was a limited supply of free offerings.
> 
> Looks like it's working in the USA
> ...




I got bored with Trackmania over a decade back, and  none of the rest of those games even sound like they're trying anymore over at UBISoft


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 8, 2022)

defaultluser said:


> I got bored with Trackmania over a decade back, and  none of the rest of those games even sound like they're trying anymore over at UBISoft


Hi,
If this were a free game critic thread I could easily go back and find post by post of some pretty lame games posted here but alas it's not


----------



## AVATARAT (Apr 10, 2022)

Minion Masters - Frost Dragon's Lair
Free to keep when you get it before 15 Apr @ 8:00pm. 

(This content requires the base game Minion Masters on Steam in order to play.)


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2022)

AVATARAT said:


> Minion Masters - Frost Dragon's Lair
> Free to keep when you get it before 15 Apr @ 8:00pm.
> 
> (This content requires the base game Minion Masters on Steam in order to play.)


I guess the base game has been a giveaway at some point as it seems that I had that. Thanks!


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Apr 13, 2022)

It's probably f2p as I claimed it at the same time linked giveaway was on.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2022)

ExcuseMeWtf said:


> It's probably f2p as I claimed it at the same time linked giveaway was on.


Probably. I check this thread quite often and claim all the goodies.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 14, 2022)

Insurmountable and Xcom 2 will   be free on epic games store in about 3 hrs of this post...   never heard of the first game... looks neat though... mountain climbing simulation? unsure...









						Get A Free Game Every Week | Epic Games Store
					

Download a free game or join a free-to-play game community today!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 14, 2022)

Insurmountable | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Insurmountable at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				











						XCOM® 2 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play XCOM® 2 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## Shrek (Apr 15, 2022)

Oh man oh man oh man, next week, free on EPIC: Amnesia Rebirth

Amnesia: Rebirth | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> Insurmountable | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Insurmountable at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Can you believe they want $90Au for Xcom 2 downunder, *still*?
One of the few games i pirated, and now i get to un-feel bad about it 

$15 for all the DLC, proving once again that reasonable prices will counter piracy


----------



## pigulici (Apr 15, 2022)

Iris and the Giant GIVEAWAY (–100% / FREE)​on gog.com


----------



## ramjithunder24 (Apr 17, 2022)

*Tyrian 2000*
It's basically an old game from '99 that GOG has for free now.

Top-down shooter game that's kinda like 1942 but more space-y (sorry I'm bad at describing stuff).

Screenshots:













Link to store: https://www.gog.com/game/tyrian_2000


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2022)

I think i played that as a kid


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 18, 2022)

ramjithunder24 said:


> *Tyrian 2000*
> It's basically an old game from '99 that GOG has for free now.
> 
> Top-down shooter game that's kinda like 1942 but more space-y (sorry I'm bad at describing stuff).
> ...


That game has been free since 2009. One of the best too!


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 20, 2022)

POSTAL 2
					

The one that re-started it all! The Dude shows up for his first day working at RWS and




					www.gog.com


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That game has been free since 2009. One of the best too!


With a ton of secrets, odd humor, and amazing music to boot It was actually the first game scored by the brilliant Alexander Brandon.


----------



## robertmi (Apr 21, 2022)

Free on EPIC :









						Amnesia: Rebirth | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Amnesia: Rebirth at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						Riverbond | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Riverbond at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 28, 2022)

Just Die Already | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Just Die Already at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				











						Paradigm | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Paradigm at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 28, 2022)

Hi,
Wow just die already is just bloody violent


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wow just die already is just bloody violent






Any american who saw that image now owes $45K to the nearest hospital


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 29, 2022)

Looks like a stupid ass game, and EGS just lost some street cred from me...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Looks like a stupid ass game


It really is..


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 29, 2022)

Hi,
But for some reason I was drawn to it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> But for some reason I was drawn to it


No insult was intended. It's kinda like "Club Drive" for the Atari Jaguar. It was an objectively terrible game, but still a ton of fun to just mess around with.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> No insult was intended. It's kinda like "Club Drive" for the Atari Jaguar. It was an objectively terrible game, but still a ton of fun to just mess around with.


Hi,
I blame the voices in my head saying kill/ mame/ purge and general mayhem think red room.. echoes too


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 30, 2022)

Some old Elder Scrolls games released on Steam for free:









						The Elder Scrolls: Arena on Steam
					

THE LEGEND BEGINS




					store.steampowered.com
				












						The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall on Steam
					

THE GREAT MACHINE AWAKENS...




					store.steampowered.com
				




And classic old free-to-play multiplayer Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory was re-released on Steam:









						Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory on Steam
					

Wolfenstein®: Enemy Territory is a free-to-play, objective-based multiplayer World War 2 first-person shooter. Featuring up to 32 players, choose either the Axis or Allies, as you fight across six maps based on real-world battle locations.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Frick (Apr 30, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Looks like a stupid ass game, and EGS just lost some street cred from me...



Why would you think less of EGS for having games that are true to themselves? Many games pretend to be grand and deep and whatever but turn out boring and shallow, but this game has no pretentions or ambitions beyond beeing a silly thing.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Apr 30, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Some old Elder Scrolls games released on Steam for free:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reminder that Bethesda plans to migrate to Steam and shut down its launcher.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2022)

ExcuseMeWtf said:


> Reminder that Bethesda plans to migrate to Steam and shut down its launcher.


That is an interesting move for a microsoft owned company...


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 30, 2022)

Frick said:


> Why would you think less of EGS for having games that are true to themselves? Many games pretend to be grand and deep and whatever but turn out boring and shallow, but this game has no pretentions or ambitions beyond beeing a silly thing.



EGS curates that every Thursday free games list, and I just would have liked to see a small indie developer get the money then a mindless game company. Like the creators of Wizard of Legend or a similarly priced indie game. I understand not everyone likes my genres though, its all good, just think our society needs less mindlessness overall.


----------



## Shihab (Apr 30, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is an interesting move for a microsoft owned company...


More like history repeating itself. Remember GFWL?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2022)

Shihabyooo said:


> Remember GFWL?


Yup, and I certainly wouldn't compare it to Steam..


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 30, 2022)

Guys, way off topic.


----------



## Regeneration (May 5, 2022)

Later on today, we'll get Terraforming Mars on Epic Store:









						Terraforming Mars | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Terraforming Mars at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				




If anyone of you have Amazon Prime Gaming, this month we got:

Dead Space 2
The Curse of Monkey Island
Shattered - Tale of the Forgotten King
Out of Line
Cat Quest
Mail Mole + 'Xpress Deliveries


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (May 12, 2022)

Jotun: Valhalla Edition
Prey
Redout: Enhanced Edition

free on EGS.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 12, 2022)

ExcuseMeWtf said:


> Jotun: Valhalla Edition
> Prey
> Redout: Enhanced Edition
> 
> free on EGS.











						Redout: Enhanced Edition
					

Download and play Redout: Enhanced Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				











						Prey | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Prey at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				











						Jotun Valhalla Edition by Thunder Lotus - Epic Games Store
					

Download Jotun Valhalla Edition by Thunder Lotus at the Epic Games Store. Jotun is a hand-drawn action-exploration game set in Norse mythology.




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## Durhamranger (May 17, 2022)

World of Tanks — Lightweight Fighter Pack dlc is free on steam till 22nd may...









						World of Tanks — Lightweight Fighter Pack on Steam
					

The Lightweight Fighter DLC comes with the dangerous Cromwell B. This tank is fast, and its gun can turn the tide of the battle. Still, this is a medium, not a heavy tank, so you need to watch out and not allow your rivals to get too many shots in.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Kissamies (May 17, 2022)

Durhamranger said:


> World of Tanks — Lightweight Fighter Pack dlc is free on steam till 22nd may...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need to tell my friend about this, he likes WoT a lot.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 17, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Need to tell my friend about this, he likes WoT a lot.



Wheel of Time?  Yes, I do like Wheel of Time a lot, and nothing will ever replace that acronym, thank you very much. In the future, refer to inferior titles with their proper name, such as World of Tanks.


----------



## Kissamies (May 17, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Wheel of Time?  Yes, I do like Wheel of Time a lot, and nothing will ever replace that acronym, thank you very much. In the future, refer to inferior titles with their proper name, such as World of Tanks.


Never even heard of that. And I refer Mirror's Edge when saying ME, not Mass Effect. Deal with it.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 17, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Never even heard of that. And I refer Mirror's Edge when saying ME, not Mass Effect. Deal with it.



I always thought Mass Effect was a little overrated personally. As is World of Tanks.

Someday, you will Ascend to the greatest story ever told, The Wheel of Time, only then will you become free in the realms of the Cosmos itself!

(avoid the tv show its shit, the books are the best books ever though)


----------



## pigulici (May 17, 2022)

Not a game 'per se' , but free goodies, on gog.com, becaus Witcher Anniversary:
The Witcher Goodies Collection​
https://www.gog.com/en/game/the_witcher_goodies_collection


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 18, 2022)

pigulici said:


> Not a game 'per se' , but free goodies, on gog.com, becaus Witcher Anniversary:
> The Witcher Goodies Collection​
> https://www.gog.com/en/game/the_witcher_goodies_collection


There is a caveat, you have to agree to some marketing emails from GOG. However, I've been leaving that on for years and the only things that show up in my email are notifications of upcoming games and offers for game discounts which I recently used for the following;








						Project Warlock
					

Project Warlock is a first person shooter that fans of Doom, Hexen and Wolfenstein cann




					www.gog.com
				



Got it for $4. It was on my wishlist anyway.

This form of marketing, where devs send out notices of upcoming games or where devs get to send out discounts for games to users is a form of advertising I can totally get behind. This is one of the only forms of advertising I'm ok with.

Also also, some of those downloads are HUGE! For example, the 4k Witcher 3 Concert is almost 20GB.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (May 18, 2022)

Also got Project Warlock on GOG at discount, it's old school fun af. A few days later it showed up as discount on Stram lol.

To not derail too much, demo of Project Warlock II is free (full version not out yet)




__





						Best Video games, DRM-free | GOG.COM
					






					www.gog.com


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 19, 2022)

Borderlands 3 at Epic.



			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/borderlands-3


----------



## ThrashZone (May 19, 2022)

Hi,
Mindless violence


----------



## Space Lynx (May 19, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Mindless violence



I always thought Bordernlands was neat for its unique art style and the atmosphere that presented.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 19, 2022)

Hi,
Yep free what the hell gog doesn't have shit for free.


----------



## looniam (May 19, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Borderlands 3 at Epic.
> 
> 
> 
> https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/borderlands-3


thank you, thank you, thank you.

but wow- you can tell how often i D/L games - i thought after taking a shower and a quick grocery story trip (cigarettes and sangria don't buy themselves) it'll be ready:




making that $30 for unlimited data (250GBcap) worth it . .though it isn't.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 19, 2022)

The Elder Scrolls: Arena
					

Turmoil has engulfed the land of Tamriel, for the emperor, Uriel Septim VII, has been ban




					www.gog.com
				











						The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall
					

The ancient golem Numidium, a powerful weapon once used by the great Tiber Septim to unif




					www.gog.com


----------



## 95Viper (May 20, 2022)

Stay on topic, please.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 20, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep free what the hell gog doesn't have shit for free.


Why should they? The competitive edge they have is that there games are DRM Free. There's your "free". But they do have free games on occasion, as pointed out by others..

EDIT:
Looks like they have a lot more free stuff than I thought;




__





						DLCs not included, Free | GOG.COM
					






					www.gog.com


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 20, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Borderlands 3 at Epic.
> 
> 
> 
> https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/borderlands-3


You dont see this often, a $60 AAA game for free.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 20, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> You dont see this often, a $60 AAA game for free.



it was on sale for $5 in the December winter sale. so its not that great of a deal being free. its still nice, but for $5 you could have have had it almost 6 months ago.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 20, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> it was on sale for $5 in the December winter sale. so its not that great of a deal being free. its still nice, but for $5 you could have have had it almost 6 months ago.


wouldn't have had time to play it then either LOL  thanks @DeathtoGnomes !


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 20, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> You dont see this often, a $60 AAA game for free.


BorderLands 3 is a few years old. It was AAA years ago, not today..


----------



## GoldenTiger (May 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> BorderLands 3 is a few years old. It was AAA years ago, not today..


An aaa game doesn't magically become an indy product just because it's a couple of years old.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 21, 2022)

GoldenTiger said:


> An aaa game doesn't magically become an indy product just because it's a couple of years old.


No, and that's not what I was implying. AAA games don't stay AAA forever.


----------



## john_ (May 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, and that's not what I was implying. AAA games don't stay AAA forever.


Maybe they do. Games that have good gameplay, good story and storytelling and top graphics, I thing they do remain AAA for a longer period that 2 years. They are probably falling behind in graphics, compared to games that come out 1-2 years latter, but if the job that was done on those games was top notch, then those games are still in the same class as some new "AAA" games. I bet there must be one or two examples out there of games that came out in late 2021 or in 2022 that while they are considered AAA, they are not far superior to one or more AAA games that came out in 2020 or even 2019.


----------



## Frick (May 21, 2022)

john_ said:


> Maybe they do. Games that have good gameplay, good story and storytelling and top graphics, I thing they do remain AAA for a longer period that 2 years. They are probably falling behind in graphics, compared to games that come out 1-2 years latter, but if the job that was done on those games was top notch, then those games are still in the same class as some new "AAA" games. I bet there must be one or two examples out there of games that came out in late 2021 or in 2022 that while they are considered AAA, they are not far superior to one or more AAA games that came out in 2020 or even 2019.



Too bad most of them don't have good storytelling. "AAA games" is a market segment basically


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 21, 2022)

john_ said:


> Maybe they do. Games that have good gameplay, good story and storytelling and top graphics, I thing they do remain AAA for a longer period that 2 years. They are probably falling behind in graphics, compared to games that come out 1-2 years latter, but if the job that was done on those games was top notch, then those games are still in the same class as some new "AAA" games. I bet there must be one or two examples out there of games that came out in late 2021 or in 2022 that while they are considered AAA, they are not far superior to one or more AAA games that came out in 2020 or even 2019.





Frick said:


> Too bad most of them don't have good storytelling. "AAA games" is a market segment basically


We're off topic. Let's get back to Free Games offers...


----------



## Bomby569 (May 21, 2022)

It seems Epic has acess to my games library and only gives aways the good games i already own. Impressive precision of them. There is a clue on EGS china of a guy smoking and burning money


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 21, 2022)

john_ said:


> Maybe they do. Games that have good gameplay, good story and storytelling and top graphics, I thing they do remain AAA for a longer period that 2 years. They are probably falling behind in graphics, compared to games that come out 1-2 years latter, but if the job that was done on those games was top notch, then those games are still in the same class as some new "AAA" games. I bet there must be one or two examples out there of games that came out in late 2021 or in 2022 that while they are considered AAA, they are not far superior to one or more AAA games that came out in 2020 or even 2019.





lexluthermiester said:


> We're off topic. Let's get back to Free Games offers...


Let me chime in here on this. AAA should used as more as a category, when it comes to actual games, rather than a status symbol. Just because a game is 10 years old doesnt mean it plays any different than the day it was released. Studios on the other hand, are held to higher standards, so they use the AAA moniker as a status symbol and can be lost over time with subsequent, usually less than stellar releases. Telltale Games is a good example and how it fell from grace, its games towards the end are pure shit.  
The popular PR usage for using the AAA tag, quoted, is loosely used, even when a new game is not the blockbuster it was hyped to be.  Marketing will use any means to get sales.


> The term "AAA Games" is a classification used within the video gaming industry to signify high-budget, high-profile games that are typically produced and distributed by large, well-known publishers.



Keep in mind there is usually a disconnect between marketing and gammerz, nothing can fix that.


----------



## 95Viper (May 21, 2022)

Last warning... 
Stay on topic.
If you do not you will be thread banned: and, may incur more penalties.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (May 26, 2022)

Now THAT's on topic I think:



			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/bundles/bioshock-the-collection


----------



## Splinterdog (May 26, 2022)

ExcuseMeWtf said:


> Now THAT's on topic I think:
> 
> 
> 
> https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/bundles/bioshock-the-collection


Now that's quite a giveaway! I'll probably snag it because I don't have the remastered versions.


----------



## Shrek (May 26, 2022)

Downloading now so it will be ready for when my son wakes up.


----------



## P4-630 (May 26, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Downloading now so it will be ready for when my son wakes up.



He would probably be doing night-shift where I live then....


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 26, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Now that's quite a giveaway! I'll probably snag it because I don't have the remastered versions.


Agreed! That is a great giveaway!


----------



## Shihab (May 26, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> because I don't have the remastered versions.


Weren't owners of the non remasted versions eligable for a free copy of the remastered ones?


----------



## phill (May 26, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> You dont see this often, a $60 AAA game for free.





CallandorWoT said:


> it was on sale for $5 in the December winter sale. so its not that great of a deal being free. its still nice, but for $5 you could have have had it almost 6 months ago.


Damn it, missed that gem!!    Will have to wait for another bargain offer  

Not sure why I've not got the posts for this thread, so hopefully this will help me get them for future    Great find!!


----------



## Regeneration (May 26, 2022)

Shihabyooo said:


> Weren't owners of the non remasted versions eligable for a free copy of the remastered ones?



True but only on Steam.


----------



## Courier 6 (May 26, 2022)

wow! nice geting it now


----------



## Space Lynx (May 26, 2022)

The Bioshock complete collection is insane for being free on EGS, already owned all of them over on Steam for ages now, but this is very nice for people who never got around to them. They really are great games. Can't beat free.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 27, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> The Bioshock complete collection is insane for being free on EGS, already owned all of them over on Steam for ages now, but this is very nice for people who never got around to them. They really are great games. Can't beat free.


I dont check EGS everyday, and seeing this gave me goosebumps! I played the original back on WinXP, gotta try this remastered!





Giggity


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 27, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> True but only on Steam.


True. On GOG, I paid for the Remasters. But I don't care. Money well spent, and at the time Bioshock Infinite was a part of the bundle deal, so I was happy with it!


----------



## Courier 6 (May 27, 2022)

Courier 6 said:


> wow! nice geting it now


yeah...spoke too soon, got the games, but now that damn launcher wont connect...lucky me...

I know that´s off topic, but could somebody recomend an alternative to the epic launcher that works, so that I can download the games, please?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 28, 2022)

Courier 6 said:


> yeah...spoke too soon, got the games, but now that damn launcher wont connect...lucky me...
> 
> I know that´s off topic, but could somebody recomend an alternative to the epic launcher that works, so that I can download the games, please?


The webpage allows you to buy but not downloa.....d


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 28, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> The wenpage allows you to buy but not downloa.....d


What? You need to use the Epic client to install the games.


----------



## Courier 6 (May 28, 2022)

yes I got the games at the epic web page, but the launcher wont connect, I can´t log in to my account to download and install the bioshock games, I did my research to try to solve it, but nothing worked


----------



## Ahhzz (May 29, 2022)

Guys, if the launcher is giving grief, start a new thread please, don't continue in this one. thanks!


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What? You need to use the Epic client to install the games.


thats what i said! 



Ahhzz said:


> Guys, if the launcher is giving grief, start a new thread please, don't continue in this one. thanks!


so is that..uhh, like a 6-pack of beer?


----------



## Space Lynx (May 29, 2022)

Bomber Crew is free on Steam until June 3rd.









						Bomber Crew on Steam
					

Chocks away! Bomber Crew is a strategic simulation game, where picking the right crew and keeping your bomber in tip top shape is the difference between completing your mission or losing it all! USAAF DLC NOW AVAILABLE! FLY THE ICONIC AMERICAN BOMBER!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jun 1, 2022)

Amazon Prime free games for the month of June:









						Prime Gaming
					

Prime Gaming Home Page




					gaming.amazon.com
				




*From Ubisoft Connect:*

Far Cry 4
*From the Amazon Games App:*

Escape From Monkey Island
WRC 8
Calico
Astrologaster
Across the Grooves

You need to be a prime member to redeem the games, but keep them even if you cancel your membership.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 1, 2022)

Tell Me Why on Steam
					

Tell Me Why is the multi-award winning episodic adventure game from Dontnod Entertainment in which twins use their supernatural bond to discover the truth of their troubled past.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Tell Me Why (Creators of Life is Strange) - all chapters of Tell Me Why free for month of June on Steam.


----------



## claylomax (Jun 2, 2022)

So is it going to be Wolfenstein today at Epic?


----------



## pigulici (Jun 2, 2022)

[GOG] (game) Warhammer 40,000: Chaos Gate






						Best Video games, DRM-free | GOG.COM
					






					www.gog.com


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 2, 2022)

Wolfenstein: The New Order on Epic Games Store








						Wolfenstein: The New Order
					

Download and play Wolfenstein: The New Order at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## defaultluser (Jun 2, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Wolfenstein: The New Order on Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> 
> ...




given its oner of the best recent wolfensteins, if you haven't been tempted by a sale in the last 8 years, there must be something wrong with you?


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 2, 2022)

defaultluser said:


> given its oner of the best recent wolfensteins, if you haven't been tempted by a sale in the last 8 years, there must be something wrong with you?


How about only playing free games?


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 2, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Wolfenstein: The New Order on Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You beat me to it. Great shooter which I already have on Steam along with Old Blood and Colossus.


----------



## TxGrin (Jun 2, 2022)

These games are free if you have a amazon prime account using amazon games app.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> You beat me to it. Great shooter which I already have on Steam along with Old Blood and Colossus.
> View attachment 249679



I have all 3 too, not sure which is the best or which order they are in though


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 2, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> You beat me to it. Great shooter which I already have on Steam along with Old Blood and Colossus.
> View attachment 249679


i only have old blood on steam but AWASADASDASDDFFFF was my reaction when i saw The New Order on Epic... 

yeah ... all my grief about epic have gone poof ... i only bought Horizon : Zero Dawn on it, after getting a loads of freebies ... every single of my hundreds game on it ... were free (sometime dupe of STEAM and others but HEY! free stuff is free! ) 

plus when they did cancel Paragon ... they refunded every single purchases i made for it in full, zero complaint, top notch service.

(data collection and selling? nah ... not really caring...they gave me enough free stuff.)

i think i will make another real purchase on them ... Rebel Galaxy : Outlaw is discounted (4.04chf for me? 4.04? 404? "page not found: reason to not buy" )


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 2, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I have all 3 too, not sure which is the best or which order they are in though


Colossus looks the best by far because it's using  a newer id Tech engine. Anyway, killing Hitler is always fun in any game and he really asked for it here.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 3, 2022)

TxGrin said:


> These games are free if you have a amazon prime account using amazon games app.View attachment 249681


I  remember when Amazon bought Twitch, the had this app and it was pretty crappy compare to now. I had  acquired  6 games from that time, 3 of which I was going to play but never did, Wizardry 6, 7, & 8.

Meanwhile....

I was never a fan of shooters, I have played them.  This is the only Wolfenstein I did wanna try out.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 3, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> This is the only Wolfenstein I did wanna try out.


Aww, man you missed out! Return to Castle Wolfenstein was excellent! As was Wolfenstein 2009.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Aww, man you missed out! Return to Castle Wolfenstein was excellent! As was Wolfenstein 2009.


Both great games and I still have the former in its CD jewel case. The 2009 version is impossible to get hold of nowadays, although I do have it lurking on one of my HDDs.


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 3, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I have all 3 too, not sure which is the best or which order they are in though



Story line wise its like Old Blood/New Order/New Colossus and then YoungBlood if you ever care about that one. _'its not terrible but the worst one in the serie'_

The first 3 for sure worth a play,I've played/finished all of them 2 times already.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> although I do have it lurking on one of my HDDs.


Same here.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Aww, man you missed out! Return to Castle Wolfenstein was excellent! As was Wolfenstein 2009.


I've watched enough streams as I _was_ interested in those at one time. 

It goes back to the _Try Before You Buy_ concept (for those with publisher grudges i.e. EA), or in this new age, watch the stream and talk to others about it before you buy. I've bought several games doing this, it works for me.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 4, 2022)

I think was it last week or something I actually found this on my computer I don't remember when I downloaded it but it quiet fun and the sounds made me laugh 










Link: https://gamejolt.com/games/super-wolfenstein-hd-now-with-realistic-physics/39194


----------



## pigulici (Jun 6, 2022)

Sanitarium free on Gog.com








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 8, 2022)

FarCry 4 free on Amazon Prime gaming
https://gaming.amazon.com/loot/farcry4?ingress=amzn&ref_=SM_FC4F_P1_CRWN


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 9, 2022)

https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/maneater


----------



## freeagent (Jun 9, 2022)

Cool, my oldest boy loves sharks


----------



## The King (Jun 10, 2022)

Steam GAME for FREE: STREET FIGHTER II - The World Warrior​








						Capcom Arcade Stadium：STREET FIGHTER II - The World Warrior - on Steam
					

Add STREET FIGHTER II - The World Warrior - to your Capcom Arcade Stadium game line-up! Who is the true street fighter? Fighters from around the world stand up to finally answer that question. Each has their own secrets.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## pigulici (Jun 10, 2022)

Venetica - Gold Edition free on gog.com​








						Venetica - Gold Edition
					

Set in the fantastic world of long ago Venice, the young Scarlett falls victim to a t




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 11, 2022)

pigulici said:


> Venetica - Gold Edition free on gog.com​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just grabbed that. Looks good!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Just grabbed that. Looks good!



Looks like a hidden gem, I just grabbed it as well at the last second.

This looks like one of those games that when you play it on a 2560x1440 screen it will scale well and look really good considering its age. Really looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 12, 2022)

ARK: Survival Evolved is free on Steam until 19th June.









						ARK: Survival Evolved on Steam
					

Stranded on the shores of a mysterious island, you must learn to survive. Use your cunning to kill or tame the primeval creatures roaming the land, and encounter other players to survive, dominate... and escape!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> ARK: Survival Evolved is free on Steam until 19th June.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice find!


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 12, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> ARK: Survival Evolved is free on Steam until 19th June.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noice! Now I need a free SSD to install that.


----------



## Courier 6 (Jun 12, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> ARK: Survival Evolved is free on Steam until 19th June.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wel, I dunno if i´m going to like it, but lets give it go, free is free, so why not, thanks 



Lenne said:


> Noice! Now I need a free SSD to install that.


yep, storage is getting critical lol ...accepting donations LOL


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2022)

Courier 6 said:


> Wel, I dunno if i´m going to like it, but lets give it go, free is free, so why not, thanks
> 
> 
> yep, storage is getting critical lol ...accepting donations LOL


2TB of SSDs here and 2TB external HDD, still far from not enough. I must get a 1TB NVMe next month.


----------



## Courier 6 (Jun 13, 2022)

Lenne said:


> 2TB of SSDs here and 2TB external HDD, still far from not enough. I must get a 1TB NVMe next month.


I don´t have that much, but not full yet, but I need to be carefull, at this rate could be very quickly, just uninstall something to make room, and download again later if I need to, yep, no other way around for now


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2022)

Courier 6 said:


> I don´t have that much, but not full yet, but I need to be carefull, at this rate could be very quickly, just uninstall something to make room, and download again later if I need to, yep, no other way around for now


Tho I'm not gonna play ARK either now, so.... anyway,m I should do some cleaning on my drives.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 13, 2022)

I'm ok, got 900GB free on my second SN850


----------



## pigulici (Jun 13, 2022)

*Shantae and the Pirate's Curse* free on gog.com, are some issues with the web page, so maybe you will have to try later(48hrs until expire the giveaway):

www.gog.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2022)

pigulici said:


> are some issues with the web page



No issues here, just claimed the game.


----------



## john_ (Jun 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> No issues here, just claimed the game.


It did had issues. I was pressing the green button to claim the game and nothing was happening. Also GOG's page was a bit slow.
They seem to had fixed that now.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 14, 2022)

Courier 6 said:


> Wel, I dunno if i´m going to like it, but lets give it go, free is free, so why not, thanks
> 
> 
> yep, storage is getting critical lol ...accepting donations LOL


Grabbed that on Epic yonks ago and haven't even installed it yet


----------



## pigulici (Jun 15, 2022)

Daggerfall Unity - GOG Cut free on gog.com​








						Daggerfall Unity - GOG Cut
					

Play a reimagined version of the all-time RPG classic from The Elder Scrolls series. Dagg




					www.gog.com


----------



## robertmi (Jun 16, 2022)

free on EPIC :



			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/supraland


----------



## pigulici (Jun 17, 2022)

BEAUTIFUL DESOLATION free on gog.com​








						BEAUTIFUL DESOLATION
					

BEAUTIFUL DESOLATION Demo is available here          THE BROTHERHOOD has crafted a h




					www.gog.com


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 17, 2022)

Assassin's Creed Origins for free from June 16th to June 20th



			https://freeweekend.ubisoft.com/assassins-creed-origins/en-US


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 17, 2022)

pigulici said:


> BEAUTIFUL DESOLATION free on gog.com​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fun! Gonna grab it!


----------



## pigulici (Jun 17, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Assassin's Creed Origins for free from June 16th to June 20th
> 
> 
> 
> https://freeweekend.ubisoft.com/assassins-creed-origins/en-US


'Once the free weekend is over your progression will be carried over if you purchase the game.' - not free to keep, for those that are wondering this.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 17, 2022)

pigulici said:


> 'Once the free weekend is over your progression will be carried over if you purchase the game.' - not free to keep, for those that are wondering this.


Ah, guessed that. Well, at least they will keep your savefile.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 17, 2022)

pigulici said:


> 'Once the free weekend is over your progression will be carried over if you purchase the game.' - not free to keep, for those that are wondering this.


They shouldn't be calling that "Free". It should be called what it really is, a "Weekend Trial" or "Weekend tryout". Free only means free if you get to keep it..


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> They shouldn't be calling that "Free". It should be called what it really is, a "Weekend Trial" or "Weekend tryout".


Agree. Though those free weekends are cool, it sucks that modern games take so much space that it takes a good while to even download them.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 17, 2022)

Shrek said:


> I think it is great that one test to see if one's PC is up to running it smoothly.


Yea, good point there. Though I miss the days of demos of games.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 17, 2022)

Stay on topic,
Topic is "Free Games Thread"


----------



## wheresmycar (Jun 17, 2022)

Favourite FREE game: ASSAULT BOTS

I found this one some time back and i've been hooked on it. Fast paced multi-player nonstop action. Available on crazygames.com or steam (or other). Had to drop that in... the game could do with more players (deservedly).


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 18, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> ASSAULT BOTS



The Steam link:









						Assault Bots on Steam
					

Assault Bots is a fast-paced multiplayer robot shooter game. Create your robot, let it drive, walk, or fly, and battle other players online in this intense shooter. Game features multiple maps and game modes.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 19, 2022)

If anyone else liked Flash-based games, BlueMaxima curated as many as they could before Flash's EOL on browsers. Available for download free, over 800gb of assorted games and media. 

I loved the stuff Sky9 games came out with, but that is just me.






						BlueMaxima's Flashpoint
					

A webgame preservation project and archive.




					bluemaxima.org
				






Count von Schwalbe said:


> over 800gb of assorted games and media.


They also have a lite version that works like a game launcher, only downloading as needed.


----------



## velko-live (Jun 20, 2022)

Now is free on GOG








						Flashback™
					

FLASHBACK™, the hit action-adventure game with over 2.2 million units sold, is back!




					www.gog.com


----------



## X800 (Jun 22, 2022)

Tell Me Why is free on steam and you get chapter 2 & 3 too.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 22, 2022)

X800 said:


> Tell Me Why is free on steam and you get chapter 2 & 3 too.
> View attachment 251944



I just checked, already had this game in my library, I didn't buy it, so it seems it was also free a while ago.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Jun 22, 2022)

Yeah pretty sure that one repeated no less than twice before.


----------



## velko-live (Jun 22, 2022)

On Fanatical is free Reventure, but with exceptions for some countries.









						Reventure | PC Steam Game | Fanatical
					

One hundred different endings... one wannabe hero. Embark on a...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## robertmi (Jun 23, 2022)

free on EPIC :



			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/a-game-of-thrones-5858a3
		




			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/car-mechanic-simulator-2018


----------



## pigulici (Jun 24, 2022)

VirtuaVerse free on GOG

https://www.gog.com/#giveaway


----------



## Testsubject01 (Jun 28, 2022)

The Polish government is giving away This war of mine. The button “Pobierz grę” links to www.wetransfer.com to download the game as a .zip (This War of Mine-setup.zip) directly.

Edit: Need to add that the game comes with just the Polish language pack.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 30, 2022)

https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/geneforge-1-mutagen
		




			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/hood-outlaws-and-legends
		




			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/iratus-d0e5ba


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 7, 2022)

https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/ancient-enemy
		




			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/killing-floor-2


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Jul 8, 2022)

Free Bundle on Fanatical due to World's Music Day:





						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 8, 2022)

Stay on topic.
It is "Free Games Thread"

Start a "Free ``" thread for other items, in the appropriate forum section.
Don't want this thread posting all kinds of items for free, it is not the purpose of this thread.

Edit: I am leaving this one post (above) since it is already there.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 12, 2022)

People with Amazon Prime can claim today the following games:

Need for Speed Heat
GRID Legends
Star Wars Republic Commando
Star Wars Jedi Academy
Star Wars Jedi Knight II
Mass Effect Legendary Edition (entire trilogy)









						Prime Gaming
					

Prime Gaming Home Page




					gaming.amazon.com
				




The promotion ends tomorrow, so be quick about it.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 12, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> People with Amazon Prime can claim today the following games:
> 
> Need for Speed Heat
> GRID Legends
> ...


When you say 'claim', I assume you mean those games are included in full in the pay as you go service?


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 12, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> When you say 'claim', I assume you mean those games are included in full in the pay as you go service?



You have to press the claim button. Some games require you to link your Origin/Steam/Uplay account.

And yeah, you have to be Prime member, either Prime Gaming ($5.99 per month) or Full Prime ($14.99), unless you're a student or receiving government assistance.

There is also a free trial option, maybe that can be used to claim the games, and then cancel it. 

Prime Gaming also gives you access to some TV shows and movies too.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 12, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> You have to press the claim button. Some games require you to link your Origin/Steam/Uplay account.
> 
> And yeah, you have to be Prime member, either Prime Gaming ($5.99 per month) or Full Prime ($14.99), unless you're a student or receiving government assistance.
> 
> ...


Many thanks.
I subscribe to Prime Video which is included in the deal, so I claimed Grid Legends  In fact I was about to buy the game having been playing the free 10 hour trial until I saw your post.
Thanks for the heads up!

I also grabbed the Mass Effect trilogy because I've never played it before...if only I can find the time to play all this stuff!


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 14, 2022)

https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/idle-champions-of-the-forgotten-realms
		



			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/wonder-boy-the-dragons-trap-26381d
		










						Fjordur - ARK Expansion Map on Steam
					

Explore a cold and hostile Norse-inspired archipelago in ARK's newest official community map, featuring four new creatures for you to tame! Fjordur contains over 140 square kilometers of new biomes, new challenges, and rewarding discoveries!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 14, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/idle-champions-of-the-forgotten-realms


It seems this game has been free before on epic since I already had it in my epic game library.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 14, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> It seems this game has been free before on epic since I already had it in my epic game library.


i also had it but there could be ppl seeing it for first time

PS


			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/ark--fjordur


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 15, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> It seems this game has been free before on epic since I already had it in my epic game library.


Yeah, there's duplicates from time to time. Luckily it usually happens when there's two giveaway games, so at least we'll get one new one.


----------



## anfazi54 (Jul 15, 2022)

i am currently search for racing game, thanks for the information!


----------



## robertmi (Jul 21, 2022)

Shop Titans | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Shop Titans for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com
				






			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/tannenberg


----------



## pigulici (Jul 26, 2022)

Not a game 'per se', but free stuff related to CDPR 20Aniversary:






						Best Video games, DRM-free | GOG.COM
					






					www.gog.com


----------



## MarsM4N (Jul 26, 2022)

pigulici said:


> Not a game 'per se', but free stuff related to CDPR 20Aniversary:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't find it in the GOG client, so I logged in via browser. Put it into the basket, clicket the purchase button & got this:






Clicked proceed. It showed up in my library on the browser, but not in the GOG client (even after restart). But I got now a "Unknown Game" in my client library.



 



What kind of nonsense is this???  Can't even get their giveaways bug free ...


----------



## velko-live (Jul 26, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> Couldn't find it in the GOG client, so I logged in via browser. Put it into the basket, clicket the purchase button & got this:
> 
> View attachment 255987
> 
> ...


You have it from before


----------



## MarsM4N (Jul 26, 2022)

velko-live said:


> You have it from before



Only _"The Witcher Goodies Collection"_, like it says in the first image, the rest I did not. 

Have to say I do not own Cyberpunk 2077 or Warhammer Skulls on GOG.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 27, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> Have to say I do not own Cyberpunk 2077 or Warhammer Skulls on GOG.


And that's why you can't get it. You already have the Witcher Goodies and you don't own the other two games on GOG. It's not a glitch so much a deliberate limitation. You should have bought CB2077 and Warhammer on GOG.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 28, 2022)

This week on EPS, we get Lawn Mowing Simulator for free to fulfill our OCD needs.



			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/lawn-mowing-simulator-838bf3


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 28, 2022)

Ubisoft has a "Free Week" of For Honor - but you don't keep it after the week. It is discounted to $4.50 though.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 28, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> This week on EPS, we get Lawn Mowing Simulator for free to fulfill our OCD needs.
> 
> 
> 
> https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/lawn-mowing-simulator-838bf3



Perfect for the new young kids out there that needs to help out with the different things around the house I guess


----------



## MarsM4N (Jul 30, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Perfect for the new young kids out there that needs to help out with the different things around the house I guess



I don't know. For me as a kid the _"real thing"_ was way more exiting.

A wild loud machine with a motor that kills grass, all in your hands.  Super relaxing, you get fresh air & a nice tan.


----------



## Regeneration (Aug 4, 2022)

StarCraft Remastered, Zak McKracken and the Alien Mindbenders, Beasts of Maravilla Island, Family Mysteries Poisonous Promises, Recompile, ScourgeBringer on Amazon Prime Gaming for subscribers.
https://gaming.amazon.com/home

Unrailed! free for everyone on Epic Games Store:
https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/unrailed-e19729

New free fighting versus multiplayer game:
https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/multiversus


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 10, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> This week on EPS, we get Lawn Mowing Simulator for free to fulfill our OCD needs.
> 
> 
> 
> https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/lawn-mowing-simulator-838bf3


Oh great. With my luck, I play that when I'm visiting my parents and after that my stepdad shouts "heeey there's a little job for you, if you could..?"


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 11, 2022)

https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/cook-serve-delicious-3-fb9aae
		



			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/rumbleverse


----------



## robertmi (Aug 18, 2022)

free on EPIC :



			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/doom-64
		




			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/rumbleverse--boom-boxer-content-pack


----------



## Regeneration (Aug 18, 2022)

DOOM 64 is a decent game. Took me 20 hours to beat it and it was fun like DOOM 1 and 2.


----------



## pigulici (Aug 22, 2022)

Stasis free on gog.com(because of gog sale):









						STASIS
					

STASIS is a point-and-click, sci-fi, horror adventure game played from a unique isometr




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 24, 2022)

free weekend destiny 2 + dlcs








						Reveal Event 2022
					

Reveal Event 2022




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## 1d10t (Aug 25, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> free weekend destiny 2 + dlcs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There also free Destiny 2 DLC dubbed Destiny 2: Bungie 30th Anniversary Pack on EGS



			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/destiny-2--bungie-30th-anniversary-pack


----------



## robertmi (Aug 25, 2022)

free on EPIC :



			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/destiny-2--bungie-30th-anniversary-pack
		




			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/ring-of-pain


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 25, 2022)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider Definitive Edition is free on Epic Games Store starting September 1st... absolutely insane!!!!  HIGHLY RECOMMEND  I actually need this, as I never bought the DLC for it. Wow, fantastic.


----------



## Regeneration (Aug 25, 2022)

https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/knockout-city
		


Also free now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 25, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Shadow of the Tomb Raider Definitive Edition is free on Epic Games Store starting September 1st... absolutely insane!!!!  HIGHLY RECOMMEND  I actually need this, as I never bought the DLC for it. Wow, fantastic.


It was a freebie in their winter sale also, I picked it up but not played it yet.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 25, 2022)

https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/destiny-2
		



			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/destiny-2--bungie-30th-anniversary-pack
		



			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/ring-of-pain
		


F2P till 29.08.








						Age of Empires IV: Anniversary Edition on Steam
					

Celebrating its first year of delighting millions of global players, the award-winning and best-selling strategy franchise continues with Age of Empires IV: Anniversary Edition, putting you at the center of even more epic historical battles that shaped the world.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## pigulici (Aug 26, 2022)

Dex free on gog.com









						Dex
					

Demo version of Dex is available here   Includes the Extra Outfits DLC.  Explore, fight,




					www.gog.com


----------



## pigulici (Aug 29, 2022)

Lovecraft's Untold Stories free on gog.com​








						Lovecraft's Untold Stories
					

Lovecraft’s Untold Stories is an action roguelite with RPG elements. You explore randomly




					www.gog.com


----------



## MarsM4N (Aug 30, 2022)

Get the original *Mafia (digital)* for FREE on _*@Steam*_ from *Sept. 1 - 5*
_Source_










						Mafia: The City of Lost Heaven will be free on Steam for a limited time
					

The game that started the fantastic series will be available for free!




					gg.deals


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 30, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> Get the original *Mafia (digital)* for FREE on _*@Steam*_ from *Sept. 1 - 5*
> _Source_
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the headup I really want this on steam so waiting will be nice throw back in time


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Sep 1, 2022)

Still not free for me even though it's 1st.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 1, 2022)

ExcuseMeWtf said:


> Still not free for me even though it's 1st.


Me niether. 

They say patience is a virtue... GIVE ME THE GAME.


----------



## Regeneration (Sep 1, 2022)

This week on Epic Games Store:

Shadow of the Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition








						Shadow of the Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Shadow of the Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				




Submerged: Hidden Depths








						Submerged: Hidden Depths | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Submerged: Hidden Depths at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## defaultluser (Sep 1, 2022)

Available starting September 1

-Assassin's Creed Origins
-Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor GOTY Edition
-Football Manager 2022
-The Dig
-Defend the Rook
-We. The Revolution
-Castle on the Coast
-Word of the Law: Death Mask Collector's Edition

All Amazon Prime members can claim the eight free games starting September 1st...if you're not a member, you can sign up for a free 30-day trial to claim the freebies...once you add them to your Prime Gaming library, they are yours to keep even if your subscription lapses

I'm grabbing the top two this weekends


----------



## velko-live (Sep 1, 2022)

Mafia will be free after almost 3 hours of time on my post 
Here countdown








						https://store.steampowered.com/app/40990/Mafia/ FREE in:
					

Countdown timer showing how much time left until Thursday, September 1, 2022 1:00:00 PM in timezone EST (UTC-05:00)




					www.tickcounter.com


----------



## Testsubject01 (Sep 1, 2022)

defaultluser said:


> -Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor GOTY Edition


Not showing up to claim on the prime gaming webpage, neither is “Word of the Law: Death Mask Collector's Edition”.
Staggered release? Or cancelled? No experience with Prime so far.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 1, 2022)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/40990/Mafia/


----------



## defaultluser (Sep 2, 2022)

Testsubject01 said:


> Not showing up to claim on the prime gaming webpage, neither is “Word of the Law: Death Mask Collector's Edition”.
> Staggered release? Or cancelled? No experience with Prime so far.



i see it here








						Prime Gaming
					

Prime Gaming Home Page




					gaming.amazon.com
				



are you mot in the us?


----------



## Regeneration (Sep 2, 2022)

Testsubject01 said:


> Not showing up to claim on the prime gaming webpage, neither is “Word of the Law: Death Mask Collector's Edition”.
> Staggered release? Or cancelled? No experience with Prime so far.


I don't have it too, and neither Middle-Earth.



ne6togadno said:


> Welcome to Steam
> 
> 
> The Steam winter Sale is on now — find great deals on thousands of games! Plus vote for the best games of 2022 in this year's Steam Awards.
> ...


??????????


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 2, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> ??????????


it's fixed now


----------



## Testsubject01 (Sep 2, 2022)

defaultluser said:


> i see it here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EU Citizen here, so we get sold short compared to the US?



Spoiler


----------



## velko-live (Sep 2, 2022)

Immortal Redneck is free on GOG​








						Immortal Redneck
					

Immortal Redneck is an FPS set in Egypt with rogue-lite elements. The game mixes old-sch




					www.gog.com


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 2, 2022)

Testsubject01 said:


> EU Citizen here, so we get sold short compared to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty similar to mine, here in the US. Not sure how this is supposed to work.





Edit @12:30 EST

@Testsubject01 Shadow of Mordor just showed up for me. Is it available there?


----------



## Testsubject01 (Sep 2, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Looks pretty similar to mine, here in the US. Not sure how this is supposed to work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



It's now up here as well (a GoG code ), so I guess they are staggering the release and “Word of the Law: Death Mask Collector's Edition” will follow as well, hopefully.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 2, 2022)

Testsubject01 said:


> a GoG code


Yes, that was a surprise but a welcome one.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 3, 2022)

velko-live said:


> Immortal Redneck is free on GOG​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was going to pass this one up but gave it a try anyway and it's actually quite good! Funny as hell too!


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 3, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Yes, that was a surprise but a welcome one.


Thanks for the tip! Just redeemed on GOG!
No idea if Mordor is any good but hey ho!


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 8, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Thanks for the tip! Just redeemed on GOG!
> No idea if Mordor is any good but hey ho!



mordor is a great game. I have played it through twice.  when you get really good at the combat/unlock new moves, some of the fights get insanely fun, start chaining enemies, etc. it's similar to the Batman Arkham games, but it has more dynamics to the combat later on in the RPG system as you unlock new moves, etc. 

It's really fun on a 21:9 monitor because you can strategize longer chains in combat because you can see more enemies on the screen. I am guessing the same applies to 4k screens? Don't know, never played it in 4k.


----------



## robertmi (Sep 8, 2022)

Hundred Days - Winemaking Simulator | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Hundred Days - Winemaking Simulator at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						Realm Royale Reforged Epic Launch Bundle - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Realm Royale Reforged Epic Launch Bundle at the Epic Games Store.




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## Regeneration (Sep 8, 2022)

robertmi said:


> Hundred Days - Winemaking Simulator | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Hundred Days - Winemaking Simulator at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...



Free add-on for Hundred Days:









						Hundred Days - Grape Lab for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Hundred Days - Grape Lab for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com
				




On another note, Epic Online Services is now mandatory to receive future updates for Epic Games Launcher client.


----------



## robertmi (Sep 15, 2022)

https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/spirit-of-the-north-f58a66
		




			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/the-captain


----------



## Testsubject01 (Sep 17, 2022)

In case anyone else needs to fill the void left by Total Annihilation / Supreme Commander, that opens up from time to time.

Zero-K
Beyond all Reason


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 22, 2022)

Get A Free Game Every Week | Epic Games Store
					

Download a free game or join a free-to-play game community today!




					store.epicgames.com
				




Gloomhaven and Ark for free this week, Gloomhaven looks good.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 22, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Get A Free Game Every Week | Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download a free game or join a free-to-play game community today!
> ...


oooh, I've been wanting to try Gloomhaven!!


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 22, 2022)

Gloomhaven | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Gloomhaven at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				











						ARK: Survival Evolved | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play ARK: Survival Evolved at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				





			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/ark--fjordur
		









						ARK Lost Island for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play ARK Lost Island for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com
				











						ARK Valguero for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play ARK Valguero for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com
				











						ARK Crystal Isles for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play ARK Crystal Isles for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com
				











						ARK The Center for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play ARK The Center for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## Courier 6 (Sep 22, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> Gloomhaven | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Gloomhaven at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Nice!  thanks


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 23, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> Gloomhaven | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Gloomhaven at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Got some of them some time ago from epic

Thanks epic


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Sep 23, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> Gloomhaven | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Gloomhaven at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...



For sake of completion also:









						ARK Modkit | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play ARK Modkit for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com
				











						ARK Ragnarok for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play ARK Ragnarok for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## pigulici (Sep 23, 2022)

Flashout 3D Enhanced Edition is perma-free on GOG









						Flashout 3D: Enhanced Edition
					

The classical AG racer, FLASHOUT 3D, initially released more than 10 years ago, is




					www.gog.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 24, 2022)

pigulici said:


> Flashout 3D Enhanced Edition is perma-free on GOG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like fun, so I grabbed it.
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> This looks like fun, so I grabbed it.
> Thanks for the tip!


So did I. Looks like a Wipeout clone and it is. Installed it and it's no Wipeout. It's got some glitchiness to it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 29, 2022)

EGS free games this week:


The Drone Racing League








						The Drone Racing League® | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play The Drone Racing League® at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				




and

Runbow








						Runbow | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Runbow at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## pigulici (Sep 29, 2022)

Master of Magic Classic free on gog.com









						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## kilo (Sep 29, 2022)

pigulici said:


> Master of Magic Classic free on gog.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best games ever made.  Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## defaultluser (Sep 29, 2022)

but I think master of Orion is still their best 4x.

the random tech tree is so much better-formulated than the random tech tree of MOO2 Uncreative ( every race is interrelated with similar tech holes, plus unique per-race range additions based on the star-map, meaning each play-through is unique.)


----------



## hrp32 (Sep 30, 2022)

NFS Heat is free to play and 95% off on steam for a limited time.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 1, 2022)

Weird West, the first chapter is free as of September 27th, you have to click "add to library"









						Save 50% on Weird West on Steam
					

Survive and unveil the mysteries of the Weird West through the intertwined destinies of its unusual heroes in an Action RPG from the co-creators of Dishonored and Prey.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 4, 2022)

People who have Amazon Prime can claim these games:

Fallout 76
Loom
Hero's Hour
Glass Masquerade: Origins
Horace
Total War: Warhammer II









						Prime Gaming
					

Prime Gaming Home Page




					gaming.amazon.com


----------



## MarsM4N (Oct 6, 2022)

_"__*Steam Next Fest 2022*__"_ is live.  _Steam Next Fest_ is a week-long celebration featuring hundreds of FREE playable demos as well as developer livestreams and chats.




			https://store.steampowered.com/sale/nextfest
		


_Edit: why the fuu is it bluring out the inline spoiler?_


----------



## robertmi (Oct 6, 2022)

Free on EPIC :



			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/rising-hell-253707
		










						Slain: Back From Hell | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Slain: Back From Hell at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 6, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> People who have Amazon Prime can claim these games:
> 
> Fallout 76
> Loom
> ...


Also, the below games are F2P for 1 month using Amazon Luna (with prime) and a large amount of in-game content is free to claim. 

Metro Exodus
Star Wars Pinball
Earthworm Jim 2
SkateBIRD
Monster Truck Championship - Rebel Hunter Edition
Blair Witch

Personally hoping to get through Metro Exodus before Oct 1.


----------



## MarsM4N (Oct 6, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Personally hoping to get through Metro Exodus before Oct 1.



Welp, that's almost a year to _"*Oct. 1*"_.  No hurry.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 6, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> Welp, that's almost a year to _"*Oct. 1*"_.  No hurry.




November 1...


----------



## defaultluser (Oct 6, 2022)

if only metro as a series a;allowed you to turn-off the survivalist-caliber gaskmask option ( hate having it hugging my face 24/7, when you can barely see through it).  that, and the last thing I can remember to do is manually bleed the mask when fighting an enemy

but no, I know vthis one is just like the others


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 7, 2022)

Middle-Earth: Shadow of War has been added to Amazon Prime Gaming for this month.









						Prime Gaming
					

Prime Gaming Home Page




					gaming.amazon.com
				




This is a sequel for Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor that was offered 2 months ago.


----------



## Testsubject01 (Oct 7, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Middle-Earth: Shadow of War has been added to Amazon Prime Gaming for this month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI – “Unfortunately, just” the standard edition, compared to Shadow of Mordor - GotY. But the Upgrade to Definitive Edition is currently on an 85% sale.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 11, 2022)

Fallout 76 is free for Prime Gaming members. Never played it before so it will probably end up on the pile of free games that I may never play   








						Prime Gaming
					

Prime Gaming Home Page




					gaming.amazon.com


----------



## Courier 6 (Oct 11, 2022)

Damn, I want 76, but I got no prime


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Oct 13, 2022)

EGS freebies:

https://store.epicgames.com/en/p/darkwood-fa73bd
https://store.epicgames.com/en/p/toejam-and-earl-back-in-the-groove-cddc16


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 13, 2022)

This looks pretty cool for a free Steam game, if you like zombie mayhem 








						死寂（Deathly Stillness） on Steam
					

This is a boring third-person zombie game with no plot，Complete the quest to kill all the zombies. This game is a teaching case game of bilibili Chen Jiacheng, not an officially released game




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## cvaldes (Oct 13, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> This looks pretty cool for a free Steam game, if you like zombie mayhem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The developer's frank honesty about what the game is and isn't is very refreshing.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 17, 2022)

The Sims 4 on Steam is Free to Play permanently as of tomorrow 1pm EST time. Might unlock sooner than that, but probably 1pm.









						The Sims™ 4 on Steam
					

Play with life and discover the possibilities. Unleash your imagination and create a world of Sims that’s wholly unique. Explore and customize every detail from Sims to homes–and much more.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 18, 2022)

just a heads up for Friday 21st oct Fallout 3 will be free on epic.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 18, 2022)

As someone getting closer to 40 than 30 and still living with my parents, there is a weird ironic twist of fate that I am going to be playing Sim 4 to pretend I have a house. 

Don't major in the liberal arts kids


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Don't major in the liberal arts kids


Good advice. Minor in the Liberal Arts, but make sure you have a fall-back.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> just a heads up for Friday 21st oct Fallout 3 will be free on epic.


Good to know thanks, I bought it back in the day the old skool method (CD's) and once I got to Windows 10 it crashed and froze a lot, maybe playing it through the game launcher will be a little less glitchy.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> just a heads up for Friday 21st oct Fallout 3 will be free on epic.


i have put an alarm on the calendar on my phone just for that xD (tho for me it will be thursday just like all the free game release from Epic )
i got Fo4 nearly free with all DLC on STEAM some time ago ...

Fo3 is the only one i miss 

the only one i paid in full, physical package and CD in tow, was FoNV  got Fo1/2/tactics free on GoG and Epic, Fo76 gifted (well the second copy i got free the first one 9$ and i quite like it ... since i started to play it after Wastelander  ) and Fo4+DLC for 5$


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 18, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Good to know thanks





GreiverBlade said:


> i have put an alarm


FO3 is the only game i completed all achievements on the X-Box years ago, im looking forward to playing it on PC for the first time and modding after the first play through.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> FO3 is the only game i completed all achievements on the X-Box years ago, im looking forward to playing it on PC for the first time* and modding after the first play through.*


oh yeaaaahhh.... *drooling* moddddding woohoo 

the only games from Bethesda i ever played unmodded was TESIII Morrowind (not counting Interplays Fo ofc ) on OG Xbox, and i bought the GOTY as soon as i got a decent PC (and got a free TESIII CD with a computer revue in the middle  ) i have the physical box of TESIII to V  

although nowadays i always mod them on first run .... mostly cosmetic and engine fix rather than new community content that i reserve for later runs (nearing 1600hrs in TESV Skyrim AE, 6 DLC sized mods in the current run and ofc ... a shittons of followers mods  )



Splinterdog said:


> This looks pretty cool for a free Steam game, if you like zombie mayhem
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cvaldes said:


> The developer's frank honesty about what the game is and isn't is very refreshing.


just finished installing it ... it's excellent, a good time killer stress reliever without hassle and free ... kudos to the dev


----------



## Courier 6 (Oct 18, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> just a heads up for Friday 21st oct Fallout 3 will be free on epic.


hmmm, nice! thanks for the heads up


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> FO3 is the only game i completed all achievements on the X-Box years ago, im looking forward to playing it on PC for the first time and modding after the first play through.


You're in for a treat. The PC version is more refined and IMHO, the better experience.



Tatty_One said:


> Good to know thanks, I bought it back in the day the old skool method (CD's) and once I got to Windows 10 it crashed and froze a lot, maybe playing it through the game launcher will be a little less glitchy.


You likely needed to put the game EXE in a compatibility mode, perhaps XP SP3.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You likely needed to put the game EXE in a compatibility mode, perhaps XP SP3.


FoNV was the same, i installed it from CD and i had to use compatibility mode until the day i got the idea to try entering the CDKEY on STEAM ... and, just like W40K DoW Soulstorm... it worked  
both of them were not STEAM, i did install them multiple time using the CDKEY on the registration at the end of each install  
i should try for DoW GOTY ( got free 2 time, one non GOTY with a PC revue (good old time) and one full box GOTY from a friend) and Winter Assault


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 19, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're in for a treat. The PC version is more refined and IMHO, the better experience.
> 
> ...



Not when your character looks down the iron sights of a gun, that was the only thing that annoyed me about that game, but still have fond memories of it on PC back in the day.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 19, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're in for a treat. The PC version is more refined and IMHO, the better experience.
> 
> 
> *You likely needed to put the game EXE in a compatibility mode, perhaps XP SP3.*


I tried pretty much every compatibility mode there was, a couple improved things but was barely playable even then so I ditched it, I punched myself that I didn't play it when I bought it but it kind of sat in a queue for about 5 years at a time where I had too little time.  Looking forward to trying at least for a full playthrough.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 19, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> I tried pretty much every compatibility mode there was


I should have guessed you'd try, but it was worth asking. Windows 11 has better compatibility mode set than 10. Have you tried it?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 19, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I should have guessed you'd try, but it was worth asking. Windows 11 has better compatibility mode set than 10. Have you tried it?


No not yet, only because there remain some issues around Asus and driver compatibility for their soundcards in Win 11, I have given them (and myself) until the end of November to sort and if not by then I will revert to onboard and give 11 a try.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 19, 2022)

Best Video games, DRM-free | GOG.COM
					






					www.gog.com
				



free games guys


----------



## Testsubject01 (Oct 19, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> free games guys


No games, just digital art books.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 20, 2022)

Testsubject01 said:


> No games, just digital art books.


Still good stuff.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 20, 2022)

Testsubject01 said:


> No games, just digital art books.


in a thread "free games" half of the previous page is technical issues discussion
and to clear out misunderstanding "free game*S* guys" is a reminder for purpose of the thread rather than reference to the linked single item which even thou not being game itself is at least free and is game related


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 20, 2022)

Friendly reminder guys: don't get into a dragout on semantics here. If you feel a post is inappropriate, report it, and Move On.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 20, 2022)

Evoland Legendary Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Evoland Legendary Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				











						Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## Testsubject01 (Oct 20, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> Friendly reminder guys: don't get into a dragout on semantics here. If you feel a post is inappropriate, report it, and Move On.


No drama indented, just a clarification to prevent a bit of disappointment. Lots of folk around the net thought it were the Plague Tale games up for grabs.  *Off to mod the hell out of FO3*


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 21, 2022)

GoG has the 2003 Wolfenstein Enemy Territory for free


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 21, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> GoG has the 2003 Wolfenstein Enemy Territory for free


Also on steam and can be downloaded standalone from Splash Damage directly and from various sites associated with game servers. 

It has been open source for a while now. It has been forked to the main game and ET: Legacy, which retains full backwards compatibility.


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 21, 2022)

Enemy Territory (ET) been free from the very beginning.

It's a very nice fast-paced multiplayer game but now no longer maintained, no proper anti-cheat, and therefore full of people with hacks on.

Modern free-to-play games by big companies have lots of cheaters so imagine a free, open source game without anti-cheat.

And there isn't voice chat in-game so you can't even curse the cheaters back.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 21, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Enemy Territory (ET) been free from the very beginning.
> 
> It's a very nice fast-paced multiplayer game but now no longer maintained, no proper anti-cheat, and therefore full of people with hacks on.
> 
> ...


While true, many of the servers (that I have tried) have strict cheating policies and will kick/ban cheaters. And there is a typing chat.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 21, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Enemy Territory (ET) been free from the very beginning.
> 
> It's a very nice fast-paced multiplayer game but now no longer maintained, no proper anti-cheat, and therefore full of people with hacks on.
> 
> ...


Is it just me but I find this a pro, not a con. The first thing I do in online shooters is to disable the voice chat.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2022)

fallout 3 get!

next in line W40K Mechanicus, oooohhhh 1 week gonna be long!



even if it's just the base game ... waiting paid off ... i did wishlist that one at one of my e-tailer and kind of forgot it 

ah, fallout collection complete now ... (missing some physical collector tho hehe )


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 21, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> fallout 3 get!
> 
> next in line W40K Mechanicus, oooohhhh 1 week gonna be long!
> View attachment 266480
> ...


It's GOTY = all DLC included


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2022)

Lenne said:


> It's GOTY = all DLC included


Mechanicus, which is the one i talk, mention the base game


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 21, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> Mechanicus, which is the one i talk, mention the base game


My bad, I thought that you meant Fallout 3


----------



## Courier 6 (Oct 21, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> fallout 3 get!
> 
> next in line W40K Mechanicus, oooohhhh 1 week gonna be long!
> View attachment 266480
> ...


I want 76, it was free for Prime folks, don´t have prime


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 21, 2022)

Courier 6 said:


> I want 76, it was free for Prime folks, don´t have prime



Start a 30 day trial.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 21, 2022)

Courier 6 said:


> I want 76, it was free for Prime folks, don´t have prime


Anyone with prime that doesn't want it can give you a code. Unfortunately I redeemed the code before learning it was multiplayer.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 21, 2022)

@Courier 6  PM'd you with the code, hope it works for you


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 22, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> GoG has the 2003 Wolfenstein Enemy Territory for free


And it's fully LAN play!


----------



## Courier 6 (Oct 22, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> @Courier 6  PM'd you with the code, hope it works for you





LifeOnMars said:


> @Courier 6  PM'd you with the code, hope it works for you


Thank you very much!!!!   can it be used on steam?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 22, 2022)

Courier 6 said:


> Thank you very much!!!!   can it be used on steam?



No sadly, it's for the MS Store. They have improved a bit so hopefully you'll have no issues.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 22, 2022)

Courier 6 said:


> I want 76, it was free for Prime folks, don´t have prime





LifeOnMars said:


> @Courier 6  PM'd you with the code, hope it works for you





Courier 6 said:


> Thank you very much!!!!   can it be used on steam?


ah, i have 2 box of 76, since before Bethesda shifted to STEAM i had issues with both codes
bought one got issues, bought a second got the same issue, contacted the support they asked for both codes, they did not tell me which one was used for activation ... and now on STEAM Fo76 does not show CDKEYS  unlike DOOM Eternal (which luckily i activated on STEAM after keeping it aside since i also got code redeeming issues with it on Bethlauncher  )

and so ... i can't tell which CDKEY is still redeemable among the two ...  i tried to check this morning when i saw your quote ... but no dice, otherwise i woudl gladly have PM'ed the extra key.


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 22, 2022)

The Sims 4 base game has now (finally?) turned free to play since October 18th. And some expansions/packs are on discount. Let your SOs know.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2022)

Undecember is free right now on Fanatical 






						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com
				




Probably have to hurry though, as they have a limited number of keys.


----------



## Shihab (Oct 22, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Probably have to hurry though, as they have a limited number of keys.


Isn't this an F2P game?


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2022)

Shihab said:


> Isn't this an F2P game?



Hmm, I don't know for sure.


----------



## cvaldes (Oct 22, 2022)

Shihab said:


> Isn't this an F2P game?



Yes, _Undecember_ is free to play.

It's downloadable from Steam too:









						UNDECEMBER on Steam
					

UNDECEMBER is a Hack & Slash Action RPG in which players are able to surpass the conventional limits of skills by endlessly combining variety of Skill and Link Runes. Become a Rune Hunter and experience the joy of farming and growth!




					store.steampowered.com
				




and no coupon or code is necessary.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 22, 2022)

undecember is a bit rootkitty
also apparently doesn't remove its self properly


----------



## pigulici (Oct 27, 2022)

Genesis Alpha One Deluxe Edition free on gog.com


----------



## The King (Oct 27, 2022)

pigulici said:


> Genesis Alpha One Deluxe Edition free on gog.com











						Genesis Alpha One Deluxe Edition
					

New and Improved    Deluxe Edition Includes:  Artbook   Soundtrack   Rocket Star Corpor




					www.gog.com


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 27, 2022)

Saturnalia | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Saturnalia at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						Warhammer 40,000: Mechanicus - Standard Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Warhammer 40,000: Mechanicus - Standard Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## The King (Oct 27, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Saturnalia | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Saturnalia at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Both of these are not showing free for me and one says coming soon
Both showing free now.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 30, 2022)

For your Halloween chills and thrills -- V Rising is free for the weekend on Steam.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 30, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> V Rising is free for the weekend on Steam.











						Save 20% on V Rising on Steam
					

Awaken as a vampire. Hunt for blood in nearby settlements to regain your strength and evade the scorching sun to survive. Raise your castle and thrive in an ever-changing open world full of mystery. Gain allies online and conquer the land of the living.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 30, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> For your Halloween chills and thrills -- V Rising is free for the weekend on Steam.


Temporary free to play, that is.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 30, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Temporary free to play, that is.


I did say* for the weekend*.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 30, 2022)

I don't do temporary free...


----------



## Shrek (Oct 30, 2022)

I think temporary free is a great way to know if one's computer specs are up to it.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 30, 2022)

Shrek said:


> I think temporary free is a great way to know if one's computer specs are up to it.


I'll find that out on the internet, letting other people test first..


----------



## Shrek (Oct 30, 2022)

I am surprised how many games run well on a Phenom II and GT 1030 even if this is below minimum specs for those games; but I don't want to get off topic.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 30, 2022)

Shrek said:


> I am surprised how many games run well on a Phenom II and GT 1030 even if this is below minimum specs for those games.


My nephew used to run everything if it would start on an i5 /  GT620 system.

However I also did that with my first own Celeron/ATi graphics laptop as well....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 31, 2022)

Shrek said:


> I think temporary free is a great way to know if one's computer specs are up to it.


True! It is a great way to demo a game!


----------



## pigulici (Oct 31, 2022)

Jazz Jackrabbit 2 Collection free on gog.com

www.gog.com


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Oct 31, 2022)

pigulici said:


> Jazz Jackrabbit 2 Collection free on gog.com
> 
> www.gog.com


Who wants to play some multiplayer PvP?


----------



## Frick (Oct 31, 2022)

ExcuseMeWtf said:


> Who wants to play some multiplayer PvP?



I never played that, but if one wants exploding rabbits....


----------



## pigulici (Nov 3, 2022)

Free on gog.com  

Phoning Home (OST too)








						Phoning Home
					

Phoning Home is an open-world game of exploration and survival set on a strange, alien pl




					www.gog.com
				




Destroy All Humans! Clone Carnage(I think it is on steam and xbox too)








						Destroy All Humans! Clone Carnage
					

Wreak havoc in Clone Carnage! This standalone DLC comes with 4 modes, 6 maps, and up to 4




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 3, 2022)

Filament | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Filament at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				











						Rising Storm 2: Vietnam | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Rising Storm 2: Vietnam at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				




free to keep 3-7.11.








						Save 80% on Warhammer: Vermintide 2 on Steam
					

The critically acclaimed Vermintide 2 is a visually stunning and groundbreaking melee action game pushing the boundaries of the first person co-op genre. Join the fight now!




					store.steampowered.com
				











						Warhammer: Vermintide 2 - Chaos Wastes on Steam
					

Chaos Wastes is a free update to Warhammer: Vermintide 2. Explore the unpredictable and dramatic lands of Chaos Wastes in this all-new 1-4 player co-op rogue-lite experience, expanding the Vermintide story in a new game mode.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 3, 2022)

pigulici said:


> Free on gog.com
> 
> Phoning Home (OST too)
> 
> ...


Both of these are excellent! I paid for my copies and they were worth it. So folks go grab these!

EDIT: I just looked at the Destroy all humans, and it's the multiplayer standalone. I bought the single play story mode version. Still, the multiplayer is good!


----------



## MarsM4N (Nov 4, 2022)

*Warhammer: Vermintide 2* is *FREE* on Steam from 03-07th November, go grab it! 
Bought it just two weeks ago in the HumbleBundle bundle, ehh. But incl. DLC packs & the first game.










						Get a Free Warhammer Vermintide 2 Steam Key - IGB
					

Grab Warhammer Vermintide 2 for FREE on Steam for a limited time! Just add this great PC game to your account before November 7th to keep it forever!




					www.indiegamebundles.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 10, 2022)

Alba - A Wildlife Adventure | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Alba - A Wildlife Adventure at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				











						Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 11, 2022)

I've never played free games for PC. What's the quality like with the UI on these? Call me old fashioned but I believe if you pay for a game, you should get decent quality with UI (that is NO bugs for PC) & overall balanced gameplay. Are these games that devs put out to "test" the market with gaming ideas?


----------



## tvshacker (Nov 11, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> I've never played free games for PC. What's the quality like with the UI on these? Call me old fashioned but I believe if you pay for a game, you should get decent quality with UI (that is NO bugs for PC) & overall balanced gameplay. Are these games that devs put out to "test" the market with gaming ideas?


Nope! Most of these games are full fledged "regular" games, like GTA V etc


----------



## john_ (Nov 11, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> I've never played free games for PC. What's the quality like with the UI on these? Call me old fashioned but I believe if you pay for a game, you should get decent quality with UI (that is NO bugs for PC) & overall balanced gameplay. Are these games that devs put out to "test" the market with gaming ideas?


I am really intrigue to know where you read/hear that kind of stuff, that free games are somehow cut down versions of the payed games.


----------



## Courier 6 (Nov 11, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> I've never played free games for PC. What's the quality like with the UI on these? Call me old fashioned but I believe if you pay for a game, you should get decent quality with UI (that is NO bugs for PC) & overall balanced gameplay. Are these games that devs put out to "test" the market with gaming ideas?


They are just normal games, somethimes the base game only, others with some dlcs or even all dlcs, just get and have fun


----------



## MarsM4N (Nov 11, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> I've never played free games for PC. What's the quality like with the UI on these? Call me old fashioned but I believe if you pay for a game, you should get decent quality with UI (that is NO bugs for PC) & overall balanced gameplay. Are these games that devs put out to "test" the market with gaming ideas?



There are "*Free2Play*" games where they make the money by selling skins. And "*Pay2Win*" games where you have to buy stuff to get ahead. And sometimes they give away the base game to profit from DLC sales. Also they often give away a older game when a newer one comes out, for promotion.

"_*Epic Games*_" (40% owned by Chinese _"Tencent"_) on the other hand is a special case. They give away weekly full price titles, in order to attract and build a new customer base. It's pretty costly, but thanks to Chinese sponsorship they don't have to worry about money, their goal is to take over the gaming market. Like all the other businesses they take over.  The world is not enough.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Nov 11, 2022)

Tbf, there are some P2W games in Epic Store, but most given away titles do not belong to that category.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 13, 2022)

john_ said:


> I am really intrigue to know where you read/hear that kind of stuff, that free games are somehow cut down versions of the payed games.


There is no such thing as a "free lunch".


----------



## Courier 6 (Nov 13, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> There is no such thing as a "free lunch".


Well, at least the games I got are full games and they just work, don´t know what else I could say to you


----------



## 1d10t (Nov 13, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> There is no such thing as a "free lunch".



Indeed, we had to install a "launcher" to have those games, and I think it was the price.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 13, 2022)

1d10t said:


> Indeed, we had to install a "launcher" to have those games, and I think it was the price.


yep and a certain "Launcher" netted me 126 games free and quite more than a few worthy AAA in them including Troy : A Total War Saga at launch day, Nioh, A Plague Tale : Innocence, Elite : Dangerous, Control and multiple other  (even tho i had a some of them already on STEAM (bought).

so, even tho they are, just a bit less than, half "owned" by Tencent and they gather my personal informations (good luck with that ... it's just a mail ... and not even my most used  not that i care anyway. ) and "made" me buy 3 games (Werewolf, Remnant from the Ashes and Horizon : Zero Dawn ) the tradeoff is at my advantage i'd say ... (plus they integrally refunded all my ingame purchase made for Paragon when they cancelled the game ... )



AlwaysHope said:


> There is no such thing as a "free lunch".


not totally right and for games well, out of the free i got on all platform confounded are mostly complete games, sometime not even 1 day old after launch (see above) and a few "base games" which also had a few free DLC to go with ... and if i liked the game enough i would buy expansion DLC (less than 10$ most of the time ) or buy nothing in case of a game with only cosmetics DLC 

well if GoG did the same ... i would not say no to that ...

talking about GoG, 2 free games i liked recently :








						Sandwalkers: The Fourteenth Caravan
					

Sandwalkers: The Fourteenth Caravan is the free prologue of the full game Sandwalkers.




					www.gog.com
				




and








						Flashout 3D: Enhanced Edition
					

The classical AG racer, FLASHOUT 3D, initially released more than 10 years ago, is




					www.gog.com
				



which is awfully similar ro Redout, which iself is a tribute to Wipeout, i got free on Epic (enhanced edition with some DLC, the other race map expansion are priced between 4 and 5$ )


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 13, 2022)

1d10t said:


> Indeed, we had to install a "launcher" to have those games, and I think it was the price.


Except on GOG where that isn't a requirement and the games really are just freebies. Everywhere else though, yes you're correct.


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 14, 2022)

Hi,
Flashout 3D about the best "free" gog game I've seen here so far.


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Except on GOG where that isn't a requirement and the games really are just freebies. Everywhere else though, yes you're correct.



In GOG, every time you claim a free game that is part of special promotion, GOG signs you up to their newsletter.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 14, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> In GOG, every time you claim a free game that is part of special promotion, GOG signs you up to their newsletter.


 Losing the point here, gentlefolk. Free games, post them, short discussions directly related acceptable; diatribes regarding providers need their own thread.


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 16, 2022)

Free on Epic


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 16, 2022)

Epic Cheerleader Pack for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Epic Cheerleader Pack for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2022)

VulkanBros said:


> Free on Epic
> 
> View attachment 270223


Dark Deity looks interesting.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 17, 2022)

The Original Splinter Cell is free at Ubi








						Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell
					

¡Infíltrate en posiciones terroristas, adquiere información crítica de inteligencia por cualquier medio necesario, ejecuta con extrema cautela y retírate sin dejar huella! Tú eres Sam Fisher, un operador secreto altamente entrenado del arma secreta de la NSA: el Third Echelon. La estabilidad del...




					store.ubi.com


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 17, 2022)

https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/dark-deity-0b08d1
		




			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/evil-dead-the-game


----------



## Courier 6 (Nov 17, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/dark-deity-0b08d1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got at least one, thanks


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 18, 2022)

got both ... also  for the next one


i was about to order it from a etailer @23.90chf in promotion (roughly 50% of the full price ... ) glad i didn't  , free is always better than 50% promotion


----------



## pigulici (Nov 23, 2022)

Narita Boy free on gog.com









						Narita Boy
					

StoryFlashback to the 80s. The Creator, a genius of his time, creates a video game




					www.gog.com


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 23, 2022)

TechARP post a list of current 30 free games and DLCs on Steam:









						36 FREE Steam Games + DLCs : 21 Dec 2022 Update! | Tech ARP
					

Here are 23 games and 13 DLCs you can add to your Steam account for FREE, and they are yours to keep forever! SHARE THIS NEWS!




					www.techarp.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 23, 2022)

pigulici said:


> Narita Boy free on gog.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! It's got a very "Tron" vibe to it!


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 24, 2022)

STAR WARS: Squadrons now free on Epic Games:









						STAR WARS™: Squadrons by EA | Download Squadrons for PC – Epic Games Store
					

Buy and download STAR WARS™: Squadrons for PC today by EA. Master the art of starfighter combat in the authentic piloting experience STAR WARS™: Squadrons.




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## Frick (Nov 24, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> STAR WARS: Squadrons now free on Epic Games:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bllarrgghhh and yet another launcher required (EA).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 24, 2022)

Frick said:


> Bllarrgghhh and yet another launcher required (EA).


i already use it ... (seseparate on 2 account for ~ 10 games ... damned be my email memory  ) no biggies ...


----------



## nomdeplume (Nov 25, 2022)

Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell - Standard Edition free on Ubisoft.  









						Buy Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell | Ubisoft Official Store
					

Infiltrate terrorists' positions, acquire critical intelligence by any means necessary, execute with extreme prejudice, and exit without a trace! You are Sam Fisher, a highly trained secret operative of the NSA's secret arm: Third Echelon. The world balance is in your hands, as cyber terrorism...




					store.ubi.com


----------



## pigulici (Nov 25, 2022)

Terroir free on gog.com









						Terroir
					

Terroir is a 3D tile-based tycoon game where you manage your very own vineyard. In Terr




					www.gog.com


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 25, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> STAR WARS: Squadrons now free on Epic Games:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no no no .... as someone already stated, it installs an EA Desktop app - AND a BitDefender service - not very nice


----------



## nomdeplume (Nov 25, 2022)

VulkanBros said:


> no no no .... as someone already stated, it installs an EA Desktop app - AND a BitDefender service - not very nice



I stopped at the EA popup yesterday.  Without paying any attention to gaming for numerous years I'd still heard what sort of business practices they engage in.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 25, 2022)

VulkanBros said:


> no no no .... as someone already stated, it installs an EA Desktop app - AND a BitDefender service - not very nice


Yeah, we really shouldn't be promoting EA's malware..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 30, 2022)

Umm...


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, we really shouldn't be promoting EA's malware..


Hi,
Could be worse 
Could be installing mcafee or norton


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Umm...


WTH? How is that a thing?


----------



## freeagent (Dec 1, 2022)

And this is what we have become of as a society.

Sad.

Unless we really are in an alternate universe


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 1, 2022)

freeagent said:


> And this is what we have become of as a society.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Unless we really are in an alternate universe



Please dont ban me. Its a free game for the free games thread


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Please dont ban me. Its a free game for the free games thread


No one is going to ban you for that link. It's just a massive "What The Actual F&*k" moment!


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 1, 2022)

Fort Triumph | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Fort Triumph at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				











						RPG in a Box | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download RPG in a Box at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 1, 2022)

If you have Amazon Prime, this month you get:

Quake (via Epic Store)
Rose Riddle 2 Werewolf Shadow (via Legacy Games)
Banners of Ruin
Spinch
Desert Child
The Amazing American Circus
Brothers A Tale of Two Sons
Doors Paradox


----------



## pigulici (Dec 7, 2022)

Not a game 'per se', but some *Knights of Honor II - Goodie Pack *on gog.com









						Knights of Honor II - Goodie Pack
					

A collection of awesome stills and arts from the Knights of Honor II: Sovereign, that you




					www.gog.com


----------



## robertmi (Dec 8, 2022)

Free on EPIC :









						Saints Row IV Re-Elected | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Saints Row IV Re-Elected at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						Wildcat Gun Machine | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Wildcat Gun Machine at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 8, 2022)

robertmi said:


> Free on EPIC :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But it gets better...  Mystery game unlocking at roughly 12:50 AM GMT

Anyone have the leaked list for this year? 






*Edit: Ha, make that in 6 days 21 hours 29 minutes and 23 seconds.  *


----------



## The King (Dec 9, 2022)

Grab the FREE Steam Game "FINAL FIGHT"​








						Capcom Arcade Stadium：FINAL FIGHT on Steam
					

Add FINAL FIGHT to your Capcom Arcade Stadium game line-up! The criminal Mad Gear Gang dominates the streets of Metro City. At the first sign that Mayor Mike Haggar would oppose the criminals, his family too became a target of their cruelty. For the sake of the city, three brave vigilantes must...




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## MarsM4N (Dec 9, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Umm...







Guess it's very gory. Or has explicit sexual content in it. Or Swastikas. _**_ Nevermind, *it got it all*, lol.



nomdeplume said:


> Anyone have the leaked list for this year?



Haven't seen a leaked games list yet, but the displayed one will be the first of 15. Each day one. 

*Epic Games Christmas Advent giveaway 2022 schedule*
"The official Christmas giveaway timeline says that the event will take place *between December 15, 2022, and January 5, 2023*."










						Epic Games Christmas leak confirmed! 15 free games & Epic coupon are returning in 2022!
					

It's official! EGS will repeat the popular Christmas giveaway in 2022! What games are we getting?




					gg.deals


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 9, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> Haven't seen a leaked games list yet, but the displayed one will be the first of 15. Each day one.
> 
> *Epic Games Christmas Advent giveaway 2022 schedule*
> "The official Christmas giveaway timeline says that the event will take place *between December 15, 2022, and January 5, 2023*."



I don't mind the surprise.  Knowing what day to remember and on what one's not to bother can be helpful during a busy season.  

Since I apparently have trouble keeping my days straight from what time of day it is.


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 9, 2022)

this is a tricky one, there is only 24 hours to claim, unlike the week we usually have, so everyone must stay alert


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 9, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> this is a tricky one, there is only 24 hours to claim, unlike the week we usually have, so everyone must stay alert


Last time I claimed some games using mobile if I wasn't on computer. I think I missed one good game but I can't remember which one.


----------



## 64K (Dec 9, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> View attachment 273679
> 
> Guess it's very gory. Or has explicit sexual content in it. Or Swastikas. _**_ Nevermind, *it got it all*, lol.
> 
> ...



If you want to buy it but your government won't allow it then sail the high seas to get it.


----------



## The King (Dec 11, 2022)

Grab the FREE Steam Game "Divine Knockout (DKO)"​








						Divine Knockout (DKO) on Steam
					

KO the gods in the world’s only 3rd-person platform fighter! Become a small-but-mighty god of myth, brawl in all three dimensions, and knock your friends off the map to reign supreme.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## MarsM4N (Dec 12, 2022)

64K said:


> If you want to buy it but your government won't allow it then sail the high seas to get it.



Well, *it's complicated*.  The German GOV wants Steam to implement a age verification system, which they don't want to do just for one country. Instead Steam decided to just hide any FSK18 title that contains violence or nudity. Those games you can only buy from key resellers and activate on Steam. Then there are games who the GOV put on a index that contain too much violence (like Manhunt) or games that display Swastikas. Those games you can't even activate in Germany, even if you're 18+ years old.

Only way to get those games is to "change your location" in Steam incl. outside IP adress, which is totally ridicrous.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> Then there are games who the GOV put on a index that contain too much violence (like Manhunt) or games that display Swastikas. Those games you can't even activate in Germany, even if you're 18+ years old.


Yeah, that's complete stupidity. Those who hide from the past are doomed to repeat it in one form or another.


----------



## pigulici (Dec 12, 2022)

Ghost of a Tale free on gog.com(because of winter sale)









						Ghost of a Tale
					

Ghost of a Tale is an action-RPG game in which you play as Tilo, a mouse and minstrel cau




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2022)

pigulici said:


> Ghost of a Tale free on gog.com(because of winter sale)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks kinda cool!


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 13, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That looks kinda cool!



its been on my wishlist for a long time!  this is awesome!!!!


----------



## pigulici (Dec 14, 2022)

Not a game, but related, some CDPR Goodie Pack(something from Witcher 3 new update,too):









						CDPR Goodie Pack
					

The pack contains posters, digital wallpapers, concept arts and more from The Witc




					www.gog.com


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 14, 2022)

pigulici said:


> Not a game, but related, some CDPR Goodie Pack(something from Witcher 3 new update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on your 1000 posts!


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 15, 2022)

The mystery game on Epic Games store this week day is:

Bloons TD 6









						Bloons TD 6 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Bloons TD 6 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## pigulici (Dec 15, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> The mystery game on Epic Games store this week is:
> 
> Bloons TD 6
> 
> ...


This day, tomorrow will be another one..


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 15, 2022)

looks like another mystery game tomorrow too, ok wow, so we are getting one every day for next 10-12 days is my guess. cool.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> looks like another mystery game tomorrow too, ok wow, so we are getting one every day for next 10-12 days is my guess. cool.


It's 22 days of giveaways, 15th December - 5th January I believe.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 15, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> It's 22 days of giveaways, 15th December - 5th January I believe.



fuck me, I was singing the 12 days of Christmas song in my head.

22!!! bloody hell, I'll take it!


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 15, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> It's 22 days of giveaways, 15th December - 5th January I believe.



I should've verified before asking the first time.  Would linking to or recreating a list and order of rumored games be against site wishes?

Not currently in possession of this.  Nor is it uncommon most years to have it leaked.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 15, 2022)

Incidentally, the previous Bloons Tower Defense games are available for free, both through Flashpoint or directly from Ninja Kiwi. BTD5 and BTD4 expansion are particularly enjoyable.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2022)

nomdeplume said:


> I should've verified before asking the first time.  Would linking to or recreating a list and order of rumored games be against site wishes?
> 
> Not currently in possession of this.  Nor is it uncommon most years to have it leaked.


I don't see why not, this thread is about free games, if someone gets an insight into the likely offerings available day by day that can only help the community as we all have our preferences for games and this would, if reasonably accurate aid us in not missing the games that would most interest us.

If members here are concerned that every guest that just visits could see these daily games then there is one way that could prevent that as the Lounge cannot be accessed by guests and even new members cannot access it until they have been a member for 3 months and made a minimum of 50 posts .......... not suggesting this is the way to go but a member who spends some time trying to gather this intel may prefer that just the community reap the benefit .......... dunno just a thought.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> It's 22 days of giveaways, 15th December - 5th January I believe.



It, I believe, is until the 5th of January, however, the last game giveaway is the 29th of December, so that's probably going to be one of the week long free games. 

And, take it with a grain of salt, but a website called GG.Deals is showing tomorrows game being "Horizon Chase Turbo."









						Epic Games Christmas leak confirmed! 15 free games & Epic coupon are returning in 2022!
					

It's official! EGS will repeat the popular Christmas giveaway in 2022! What games are we getting?




					gg.deals
				




Who knows if this is correct. They only show what is expected tomorrow.


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 16, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Who knows if this is correct. They only show what is expected tomorrow.



Interesting, no leak per se.  Someone matched an element of design shown on wrapping paper below to a specific game to be released tomorrow.    








Tatty_One said:


> I don't see why not, this thread is about free games, if someone gets an insight into the likely offerings available day by day that can only help the community as we all have our preferences for games and this would, if reasonably accurate aid us in not missing the games that would most interest us.
> 
> If members here are concerned that every guest that just visits could see these daily games then there is one way that could prevent that as the Lounge cannot be accessed by guests and even new members cannot access it until they have been a member for 3 months and made a minimum of 50 posts .......... not suggesting this is the way to go but a member who spends some time trying to gather this intel may prefer that just the community reap the benefit .......... dunno just a thought.



Having it stated provides a framework to anyone, not just me.  Didn't suspect there would be a problem, but it never hurts to ask.  

Leaks are undoubtedly part of a business plan which might not factor in at all here.  Once a few matches have been confirmed...


----------



## pigulici (Dec 16, 2022)

King of Seas free on gog.com









						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 16, 2022)

As suspected Horizon Chase Turbo is today's free game on Epic









						Horizon Chase Turbo | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Horizon Chase Turbo at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				





Tomorrow might've been an easy one to guess.  Could be a lot of games or a lot of games.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2022)

I did read on other forum that Heavy Rain could be one freebie.


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 16, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> I did read on other forum that Heavy Rain could be one freebie.



Having a hard time visualizing the wrapping paper teaser image for that one.  



For reference here is the list of games from last year. 



Spoiler




Tomb Raider Trilogy (December 30 - June 6)
Salt and Sanctuary (December 29)
Moving Out (December 28)
Mages of Mystralia (December 27)
Control (December 26)
Prey (December 25)
Pathfinder: Kingmaker - Enhanced Plus Edition (December 24)
Vampyr (December 23)
Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden (December 22)
Second Extinction (December 21)
Loop Hero (December 20)
The Vanishing of Ethan Carter (December 19)
Remnant: From the Ashes (December 18)
Neon Abyss (December 17)
Shenmue 3 (December 16)


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2022)

nomdeplume said:


> Having a hard time visualizing the wrapping paper teaser image for that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be cool to play that in 4K as I've only played it on PS3.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 16, 2022)

nomdeplume said:


> As suspected Horizon Chase Turbo is today's free game on Epic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was on my wishlist! Grabbed it!


----------



## Fasola (Dec 16, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> I did read on other forum that Heavy Rain could be one freebie.











						Epic free games leak - 17th December game is likely Costume Quest 2
					

We know what's next for the Epic Holiday giveaway!




					gg.deals
				




If it's true, then it would a repeat from 2 years ago.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 17, 2022)

Fasola said:


> Epic free games leak - 17th December game is likely Costume Quest 2
> 
> 
> We know what's next for the Epic Holiday giveaway!
> ...


It's not uncommon from them to recycle freebies.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 17, 2022)

will be fun to see what todays free game is, I like that it is a mystery each day lol


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 17, 2022)

Yep it was a correct guess.









						Costume Quest 2 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Costume Quest 2 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				




Can you guess which one is next?






People on Reddit say its Sable.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 18, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> View attachment 274823
> 
> People on Reddit say its Sable.



whats with the devil horns in this wrapping paper? its creeping me the fuck out.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 18, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> whats with the devil horns in this wrapping paper? its creeping me the fuck out.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 18, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> View attachment 274902



ah I see, so each new day is a new wrapping paper giving hints what the next game will be! clever.

yeah looks like it will be Sable then, cool


----------



## Dirt Chip (Dec 18, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> whats with the devil horns in this wrapping paper? its creeping me the fuck out.


A bit "donnie darko" style, replace rabbit ears with horns


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 18, 2022)

Just as suspected, Sable is free today:









						Sable | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Sable at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 18, 2022)

Hi,
At least it's priced right now 
25.us is a large stretch


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 18, 2022)

nomdeplume said:


>


Goat simulator?


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 18, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Goat simulator?







No. Its a game called Them's Fightin' Herds.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 18, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Goat simulator?


Looks more like a Lama than a goat...


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 18, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> View attachment 274956
> 
> No. Its a game called Them's Fightin' Herds.


Where you seeing that?  I want it!


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Looks more like a Lama than a goat...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 18, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> Where you seeing that?  I want it!


Available tomorrow. There is a leaked list of games.



stinger608 said:


> It, I believe, is until the 5th of January, however, the last game giveaway is the 29th of December, so that's probably going to be one of the week long free games.
> 
> And, take it with a grain of salt, but a website called GG.Deals is showing tomorrows game being "Horizon Chase Turbo."
> 
> ...


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 18, 2022)

Kynseed on Steam
					

A beautiful Life Sim Sandbox RPG. Raise a family, farm the land, run a business, cook, craft and build an everlasting legacy in a vast world filled with adventure, creativity and meaningful choices.




					store.steampowered.com
				




I wish this would be one of the free games...


----------



## Mac the Geek (Dec 19, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Looks more like a Lama than a goat...



Oh, cool, we're all gettin' Winamp!


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 19, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> Where you seeing that?  I want it!











						Them's Fightin' Herds on Steam
					

Them’s Fightin’ Herds is a 2D fighting game featuring a cast of adorable animals designed by acclaimed cartoon producer Lauren Faust. Beneath the cute and cuddly surface, a serious fighter awaits!




					store.steampowered.com
				




Should be on EPS for free today if, we're guessing correctly.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 19, 2022)

Hi,
Wow these free games so far are pretty disappointing


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 19, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wow these free games so far are pretty disappointing



Agreed.

Hopefully it gets better. Maybe its  alot of cheaper games, and then at the end they are going to do like 2-3 days in a row of AAA games


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 19, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wow these free games so far are pretty disappointing


Pretty much how the freebies from the Xbox Gold became once Game Pass came around.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2022)

Mac the Geek said:


> Oh, cool, we're all gettin' Winamp!


That would be excellent!!


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 19, 2022)

They will probably keep the repeats+good indies until the end when he get a surprise game, usually a better game by value. 
And sometimes not better quality, just by value, because their indies selection is very good in my opinion


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 19, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> They will probably keep the repeats+good indies until the end when he get a surprise game, usually a better game by value.
> And sometimes not better quality, just by value, because their indies selection is very good in my opinion



RDR2 went down to its lowest $19 price recently I noticed. and they did work with Rockstar in the past on GTAV being free and it was the best giveaway ever, a win win for both companies.

Maybe the big game this year will be RDR2... I doubt we will get that lucky, but hey you never know


----------



## Dristun (Dec 19, 2022)

Honestly don't expect any new-ish heavy hitters to go free on EGS anymore, except maybe those they've done already like Borderlands 3. All the big publishers took that sweet Tencent cash but did not renew exclusivity deals and went back to Steam, launcher's still missing features 3 years in and they obviously did not achieve nearly as much market share as they hoped — burning money in a bonfire is cool but has to stop eventually.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 19, 2022)

Dristun said:


> Honestly don't expect any new-ish heavy hitters to go free on EGS anymore, except maybe those they've done already like Borderlands 3. All the big publishers took that sweet Tencent cash but did not renew exclusivity deals and went back to Steam, launcher's still missing features 3 years in and they obviously did not achieve nearly as much market share as they hoped — burning money in a bonfire is cool but has to stop eventually.



yeah this does make sense to me, I think you may be right. Fortnite is still generating them lots of money, Epic Games made 5.7 billion in 2021, and in 2022 its already surpassed 6.2 based on quick google search.

so I don't know really


----------



## Dristun (Dec 19, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> yeah this does make sense to me, I think you may be right. Fortnite is still generating them lots of money, Epic Games made 5.7 billion in 2021, and in 2022 its already surpassed 6.2 based on quick google search.
> 
> so I don't know really


Not sayin they're broke, far from it! But why give stuff for free if you've been doing that for 3 years already and now that's the only reason your store is famous for, haha. I'm exaggerating, of course, they probably do have _some_ customers just from Fortnite people buying other stuff, but they're still a big corp and someone counting their beans is surely looking if the strategy is worth it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 19, 2022)

Dristun said:


> Not sayin they're broke, far from it! But why give stuff for free if you've been doing that for 3 years already and now that's the only reason your store is famous for, haha. I'm exaggerating, of course, they probably do have _some_ customers just from Fortnite people buying other stuff, but they're still a big corp and someone counting their beans is surely looking if the strategy is worth it.



yeah, and imo people don't realize how lucky we are as PC gamers. I mean I remember going to Walmart as a kid and buying a Playstation 1 game brand new for $39.99 plus tax.

and heck it only takes 6 months after a games release to hit $29.99 these days. its really a golden age of gaming, in fact I have too many choices! no way I will ever get through my backlog. no way in hell. lmao


----------



## Dristun (Dec 19, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> yeah, and imo people don't realize how lucky we are as PC gamers. I mean I remember going to Walmart as a kid and buying a Playstation 1 game brand new for $39.99 plus tax.
> 
> and heck it only takes 6 months after a games release to hit $29.99 these days. its really a golden age of gaming, in fact I have too many choices! no way I will ever get through my backlog. no way in hell. lmao


Yeah, some genres I love died their unfortunate deaths (arena shooters and arcade racers primarily - and don't anyone even dare start me on crap like NFS Unbound!) but there's never been as much variety for money if one is willing to wait for sales.


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 19, 2022)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				




broken sword


----------



## pf100 (Dec 19, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wow these free games so far are pretty disappointing


I noticed that the quality of free games went down at the exact same time as bans of exports to Russia started.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 19, 2022)

Them's Fightin' Herds | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Them's Fightin' Herds at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 19, 2022)

pf100 said:


> I noticed that the quality of free games went down at the exact same time as bans of exports to Russia started.



what?!


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 19, 2022)

Anyone recognize this?





Never mind... too easy.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 19, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> View attachment 275109
> View attachment 275107
> 
> Anyone recognize this?
> ...


Great game, 100% completed it on Steam.


----------



## pf100 (Dec 19, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> what?!


A lot of game publishers won't allow their games to be sold or given away in Russia since the war started.


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 19, 2022)

pf100 said:


> A lot of game publishers won't allow their games to be sold or given away in Russia since the war started.


Epic block the store for Russia some time ago


----------



## pf100 (Dec 19, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> Epic block the store for Russia some time ago


Then why didn't the quality of games go up when they blocked the store?
The quality of games went down when the war started and hasn't gone back up since.


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 19, 2022)

pf100 said:


> Then why didn't the quality of games go up when they blocked the store?
> The quality of games went down when the war started and hasn't gone back up since.


I think you are just looking too hard into it.

The reason why quality of free fame releases is because Epic can't forever be giving high end titles.  This actually came after, I believe, it was last years performance charts and that epic was losing money from the game store than earning. It was their attempt to get people to join.

That said, most triple A games are low quality these days anyway.  And of course it is whatever Epic has available for sale on their store.

The most recent free game I got from Epic I actually play a ton of is Tropico 6.


----------



## pf100 (Dec 19, 2022)

sepheronx said:


> I think you are just looking too hard into it.


I didn't look into it at all. As soon as the war started the quality of games went down - end of story. Not sure why I have to keep repeating this.


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 19, 2022)

Horizon Chase Turbo is about the average level of free game you'd expect.  Plucked out of a corporate owned 10K Arcade Hits bargain bin title to be re-ported.  

Even on a highly SEO site I'll go so far as to say this MLP... disgusting even if they paid people to take it.


----------



## Testsubject01 (Dec 19, 2022)

pf100 said:


> The quality of games went down...


Guess, that is subjective.

Freebie games played this year, a mix of AAA and Indie.

Fort Triumph
STAR WARS: Squadrons
Filament
Warhammer 40,000: Mechanicus
Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition
Evoland Legendary Edition
Gloomhaven
The Captain
Wolfenstein: The New Order
BioShock: The Collection
Borderlands 3
XCOM 2
Darkwood
Total War: WARHAMMER
Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons

Sure, nothing with a release in 2022. Objectively, games worth playing, nonetheless.
And by all means not fanboying here, GOG 4 Life


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 19, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> View attachment 275109
> View attachment 275107
> 
> Anyone recognize this?
> ...


Hope it's a different one. They gave that one away already... 

But I will strongly recommend it if it is correct.


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 19, 2022)

pf100 said:


> I didn't look into it at all. As soon as the war started the quality of games went down - end of story. Not sure why I have to keep repeating this.


The term your looking too much into it is meaning that you are looking to much into something that is not. Something incorrect and you are sticking to it.

I'll give you the answer since it's hard for you to understand what is typed earlier:

No. The quality of games being released for free has nothing to do with the conflict in Ukraine and Russian sanctions. It has everything to do with Epic losing too much money.

~FIN


----------



## claes (Dec 19, 2022)

I think the better way to say it is that correlation does not equal causation. Maybe there’s a relationship, but it’s in the burden of the person making the argument to demonstrate the causation rather than speculating.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 20, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> View attachment 275109
> View attachment 275107
> 
> Anyone recognize this?
> ...


Literally just installed it yesterday from Steam as I'm going to replay it after few years..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2022)

A few days ago, Quake 1 Enhanced Edition was released on GOG! It's a freebie to everyone who already owns Quake 1, it's $4 otherwise. For fans of the game, Happy Holiday's indeed!








						Quake
					

Developed by the award-winning id Software, Quake® is the ground-breaking, original da




					www.gog.com


----------



## delshay (Dec 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> A few days ago, Quake 1 Enhanced Edition was released on GOG! It's a freebie to everyone who already owns it, it's $4 otherwise. For fans of the game, Happy Holiday's indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are we talking the same Quake that uses the Vulkan API?   ...I have the Epic version.


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 20, 2022)

Quake was given out for free on the now dead Bethesda Launcher, that later you could transfer to Steam, so you probably own it even if you don't remember it. It was my case


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2022)

delshay said:


> Are we talking the same Quake that uses the Vulkan API?   ...I have the Epic version.


Yes, same enhanced version. It's new to GOG...


----------



## delshay (Dec 20, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> Quake was given out for free on the now dead Bethesda Launcher, that later you could transfer to Steam, so you probably own it even if you don't remember it. It was my case



I bought mine about 3 months back on EPIC. The game is very sluggish in movement here.



lexluthermiester said:


> Yes, same enhanced version. It's new to GOG...



OK just bought this on GOG. Lets see if it crashes on exiting the game on Windows 7.   Downloading....


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 20, 2022)

I suppose that it's the same which I have on Steam. At least it got updated a while ago and now it has achievements etc.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 20, 2022)

Wolfenstein: The New Order
					

Download and play Wolfenstein: The New Order at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 20, 2022)

Today as predicted, Epic Games is giving away Wolfenstein: The New Order (again).









						Wolfenstein: The New Order
					

Download and play Wolfenstein: The New Order at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				




Tomorrow's game has the following clue:






Red, yellow and looks like a Lego.


----------



## Mac the Geek (Dec 21, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Today as predicted, Epic Games is giving away Wolfenstein: The New Order (again).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Minecraft!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2022)

delshay said:


> OK just bought this on GOG. Lets see if it crashes on exiting the game on Windows 7. Downloading....


Did it? I haven't tried it on my Win7 system yet. No problems on Win11. It should work perfectly though.


----------



## Franz (Dec 21, 2022)

Next game probably will be chernobolite on epic games


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 21, 2022)

LEGO® Builder's Journey | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play LEGO® Builder's Journey at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				




Lego - not Batman/Star Wars/etc. - Builder's Journey.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 21, 2022)

I couldn't find the discount thread but Fanatical has Riptide GP & GP2 on sale for $1.35 Canadian. I assume .99 US.



kapone32 said:


> I couldn't find the discount thread but Fanatical has Riptide GP & GP2 on sale for $1.35 Canadian. I assume .99 US.











						Riptide GP & GP2 Double Pack | Steam Game Bundle | Fanatical
					

Riptide GP & GP2 Double Pack - Play the breakout hit that...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 21, 2022)

nomdeplume said:


> LEGO® Builder's Journey | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play LEGO® Builder's Journey at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...



Radiation warning sign can be anything. Fallout, Worms, Duke Nukem (unlikely), Metro, STALKER.

Probably STALKER since a new game is planned to launch in the near future.


----------



## wNotyarD (Dec 21, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Radiation warning sign can be anything. Fallout, Worms, Duke Nukem (unlikely), Metro, STALKER.
> 
> Probably STALKER since a new game is planned to launch in the near future.


There's no STALKER games available at Epic, so I guess it'll be Metro.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 21, 2022)

wNotyarD said:


> There's no STALKER games available at Epic, so I guess it'll be Metro.











						S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2: Heart of Chornobyl Coming Soon - Epic Games Store
					

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2: Heart of Chornobyl is coming soon to the Epic Games Store. Please check for availability and add to your Wishlist




					store.epicgames.com
				




Metro games are like 2-3 bucks. Not much of a giveaway.


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 21, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Radiation warning sign can be anything. Fallout, Worms, Duke Nukem (unlikely), Metro, STALKER.
> 
> Probably STALKER since a new game is planned to launch in the near future.



 This is deeply tied to their current sales model.  Especially when DLC are yielding the largest profit.


----------



## Hugis (Dec 22, 2022)

Free on Epic









						Chimeraland | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Chimeraland for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com
				




dunno if it been posted previously or if its any good lol......


----------



## Fasola (Dec 22, 2022)

Hugis said:


> Free on Epic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just a F2P game on any platform, including mobile.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 22, 2022)

Fasola said:


> That's just a F2P game on any platform, including mobile.


Still fits the OP of this thread. 

Still a couple of hours until the giveaway!


----------



## Fasola (Dec 22, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Still fits the OP of this thread.
> 
> Still a couple of hours until the giveaway!


Point taken. I hadn't actually read the OP before.


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 22, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Still a couple of hours until the giveaway!



Have at it @Regeneration.  You appear to have more zeal for constructing these announcements.  

I just got the ball rolling.  Mostly to avoid any conflicts of interest here if the perfectly informed daily source brought the whole list out.


----------



## robertmi (Dec 22, 2022)

Fallout: A Post Nuclear Role Playing Game | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Fallout: A Post Nuclear Role Playing Game at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						Fallout 2: A Post Nuclear Role Playing Game | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Fallout 2: A Post Nuclear Role Playing Game at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						Fallout Tactics: Brotherhood of Steel | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Fallout Tactics: Brotherhood of Steel at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 22, 2022)

robertmi said:


> Fallout: A Post Nuclear Role Playing Game | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Fallout: A Post Nuclear Role Playing Game at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


The first one seems to be unavailable for me. Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 22, 2022)

robertmi said:


> Fallout: A Post Nuclear Role Playing Game | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Fallout: A Post Nuclear Role Playing Game at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Heh, those were freebies at GOG some time ago. Claimed anyways.



Count von Schwalbe said:


> The first one seems to be unavailable for me. Is anyone else seeing this?


Claimed without problems.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 22, 2022)

What's the next game going to be?  Any ideas?


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 22, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> What's the next game going to be?  Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 275640



Encased 



nomdeplume said:


> Have at it @Regeneration.  You appear to have more zeal for constructing these announcements.
> 
> I just got the ball rolling.  Mostly to avoid any conflicts of interest here if the perfectly informed daily source brought the whole list out.



Fallout was my first guess.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 22, 2022)

Well, at this point:


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 23, 2022)

Today we have giveaways from both GOG.com and Epic Games Store.

Greak: Memories of Azur
https://www.gog.com/en/game/greak_memories_of_azur

Encased
https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/encased

Next game wrapping background:






That M looks like the Metro logo.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 23, 2022)

looks like Metro game is next up... letter M in the christmas wrap on epic games store

so far, very lackluster. a shame.


----------



## wNotyarD (Dec 23, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> looks like Metro game is next up... letter M in the christmas wrap on epic games store


Not only the M, there's also trains.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 23, 2022)

wNotyarD said:


> Not only the M, there's also trains.



nice catch, I did not notice that.


----------



## cvaldes (Dec 23, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Next game wrapping background:
> 
> View attachment 275788
> 
> That M looks like the Metro logo.



It will probably be Metro 2033 Redux, a game they have already given out free before.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 24, 2022)

Today Epic Games is giving away Metro Last Light Redux (again) for free.









						Metro Last Light Redux | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Metro Last Light Redux at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				




Tomorrow we're getting this:





People on Reddit say its Death Stranding.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 24, 2022)

Man, already have all these games, including Death Stranding. oh well


----------



## Fasola (Dec 24, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> People on Reddit say its Death Stranding.


Yay, Kojima's *insert delivery service name* simulator. Free, I know, but I can't help but feel disappointed.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 24, 2022)

Waiting to play Death Stranding, hoping it is going to be that!


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 24, 2022)

Fasola said:


> Yay, Kojima's *insert delivery service name* simulator. Free, I know, but I can't help but feel disappointed.



I paid $11 for the Directors Cut edition, I regret buying it personally. At least you will get it for free.  /shrug


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 24, 2022)

As for me I bought Death Stranding when it came to PC, and upgraded to Directors Cut recently. I've gotten more than my money's worth out of it, so if it is free I think some people will get a lot out of it.


----------



## Fasola (Dec 24, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> I paid $11 for the Directors Cut edition, I regret buying it personally. At least you will get it for free.  /shrug


I'll skip it as my library in GOG Galaxy is large enough as it is. That said, I'm sure there will be others happy with this freebie.


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 24, 2022)

Fasola said:


> I'll skip it as my library in GOG Galaxy is large enough as it is. That said, I'm sure there will be others happy with this freebie.


If it's free it's for me!


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 25, 2022)

Epic Games is giving away Death Stranding Director's Cut for free for the next 24 hours.



			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/death-stranding
		


It'ss rumored that will give F.I.S.T.: Forged In Shadow Torch tomorrow.


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 25, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Epic Games is giving away Death Stranding Director's Cut for free for the next 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both in the Epic launcher and at web store - it seems overloaded, it can not be added - sadly


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2022)

hmm Epic Games Store isn't working for me, anyone else having this problem?


----------



## chevy350 (Dec 25, 2022)

it's back, mine was goofy for a min then it went thru


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2022)

chevy350 said:


> it's back, mine was goofy for a min then it went thru



yeah it is working for me now too


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2022)

Jeez, Epic won't even allow me to log into the site. Slow as the second coming.


----------



## Fasola (Dec 25, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Jeez, Epic won't even allow me to log into the site. Slow as the second coming.


Just wait a few hours as everyone is trying to claim the bloody thing right now.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 25, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Jeez, Epic won't even allow me to log into the site. Slow as the second coming.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2022)

if I remember right this same thing happened when they gave away GTAV

its just a very popular game to give away for free, so its crashing the site. lol


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2022)

Yeppers, always happens when they give away a top title.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 25, 2022)

Hi,
Not free no more 24.us guess they made a booboo 
.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 25, 2022)

Bastards! they downgraded the giveaway from director's cut to the standard edition.



			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/death-stranding


----------



## Dristun (Dec 25, 2022)

Lol. I wonder if they're going to take away DC from people who already claimed it. Also the launcher is completely borked for me, there are two copies of Director's Cut in the library and all games require me to sign in again, doing which just leads back to home page. So I can't install or play any of them.


----------



## chevy350 (Dec 25, 2022)

My reciept shows I got the director's cut, we'll see what it says once launcher is able to load lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 25, 2022)

I can access the store and free game from the launcher, at first the game loading page did show Directors cut but then whilst I was trying to get it I was thrown out, tried again 10 minutes later and it was the base game, however it still is not playing for me when I try to "Get" but I don't know if different regions have different servers as I am trying to access from UK.


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 25, 2022)

Dristun said:


> Lol. I wonder if they're going to take away DC from people who already claimed it. Also the launcher is completely borked for me, there are two copies of Director's Cut in the library and all games require me to sign in again, doing which just leads back to home page. So I can't install or play any of them.


It's not two copies, one of them is the artwork. I claimed the Director's Cut as well, I'm curious to see if they'll honor it.





I'm going for it.


----------



## Pumper (Dec 25, 2022)

Claimed Director's Cut, the installation promt pop ups said Director's Cut, but both the receipt and the library listing show base game with additional content.


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 25, 2022)

Death Stranding - Unavailble
Death Stranding DC - 29$

Grr....


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 25, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Bastards! they downgraded the giveaway from director's cut to the standard edition.
> 
> 
> 
> https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/death-stranding


Hi,
First jumpers got the directors cut congrats


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 25, 2022)

Still can't claim any version, all the money they have and they still can't handle the free giveaway of one game.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 25, 2022)

I got the standard edition because it won't let me claim the DC.





What's that extra content?


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 25, 2022)

Fluffmeister said:


> Still can't claim any version, all the money they have and they still can't handle the free giveaway of one game.


Hi,
Still haven't got the email but claiming went as usual not for directors cut though it's the based game which is fine 
Yep email just arrived


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Veseleil (Dec 25, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 276008


I guess the death finally stranded it...


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 25, 2022)

Got the game now while the page was still loading, just keep clicking on the button! If you wait to long you'll get "unavailable"....






Thanks once again Epic!


----------



## UwuCurlyWurly (Dec 25, 2022)

The servers are on fire


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 25, 2022)

Hi,
Yep might of been an epic booboo giving the game away


----------



## Pumper (Dec 25, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Still haven't got the email but claiming went as usual not for directors cut though it's the based game which is fine
> Yep email just arrived


Base game is supposed to have way better performance, so I'm happy with it as well.


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 25, 2022)

Pumper said:


> Base game is supposed to have way better performance, so I'm happy with it as well.


I gave it a quick try at 1440p very high with DLSS quality and I was getting 110+ fps


----------



## Testsubject01 (Dec 25, 2022)

Pumper said:


> Claimed Director's Cut, the installation promt pop ups said Director's Cut, but both the receipt and the library listing show base game with additional content.


Same over here, installing yielded the base game now. So either reverted already or might not have worked in the first place. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Courier 6 (Dec 25, 2022)

just got it, any is better than none


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 25, 2022)

Courier 6 said:


> just got it, any is better than none


+1 to this.


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 25, 2022)

6€ for the upgrade, i was late. I really wanted to play the directors cut but i also am busy with other games, this can wait for a sale.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 25, 2022)

Courier 6 said:


> just got it, any is better than none


You don't need the DC aspect, the story is so long and the game is so vast that it'll take time till you get to the point where it starts getting boring. Remember it is the bestest running simulation ever!


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 26, 2022)

Hi,
DC just has more T & A probably


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 26, 2022)

Epic is finally working good now.


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 26, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> I can access the store and free game from the launcher, at first the game loading page did show Directors cut but then whilst I was trying to get it I was thrown out, tried again 10 minutes later and it was the base game, however it still is not playing for me when I try to "Get" but I don't know if different regions have different servers as I am trying to access from UK.


That happened to me yesterday a few times, got pissed and forgot about it. Today I tried again and got the base game which is ok as well.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 26, 2022)

Devon68 said:


> That happened to me yesterday a few times, got pissed and forgot about it. Today I tried again and got the base game which is ok as well.


Yeah, I managed to get the base game yesterday after a few times of closing the Epic store then jumping back in, happy with anything free that appeals to me so base game or not I am


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 26, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah, I managed to get the base game yesterday after a few times of closing the Epic store then jumping back in, happy with anything free that appeals to me so base game or not I am


#MeToo


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 26, 2022)

I'm very upset that I just got the standard edition. I tried to redeem the DC and it kept locking up.

It's either everyone gets the standard OR everyone gets the DC.


----------



## The King (Dec 26, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> I'm very upset that I just got the standard edition. I tried to redeem the DC and it kept locking up.
> 
> It's either everyone gets the standard OR everyone gets the DC.


I was watching the count down yesterday on EPIC's website, the second it became available
I tried adding it. I was immediately logged out and could not log back in for +/-20mins. Not too upset about it though.

Not sure what does the DC version add compared to the standard version?


----------



## robertmi (Dec 26, 2022)

Epic Games is giving away F.I.S.T.: Forged In Shadow Torch for the next 24 hours.



			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/fist-forged-in-shadow-torch


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 26, 2022)

Looks like everyone was upgraded to Death Stranding Directors Cut, the base game isn't even listed on EGS anymore.

Cool. It's in my library, got this FIST as well, w.e the hell that is


----------



## wNotyarD (Dec 26, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> Cool. It's in my library, got this FIST as well, w.e the hell that is


Heck if I know what more than half the free games I get from Epic and Amazon Prime are about. I just keep piling stuff on my library like a Zoom call background bookshelf.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Dec 26, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> Looks like everyone was upgraded to Death Stranding Directors Cut, the base game isn't even listed on EGS anymore.
> 
> Cool. It's in my library, got this FIST as well, w.e the hell that is



Still shows the base game in my library, and when I choose 'go to store page', it's the base game listed but shown as 'unavailable'. 






No biggie I suppose - I have the DC on Steam.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 26, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Still shows the base game in my library, and when I choose 'go to store page', it's the base game listed but shown as 'unavailable'.
> 
> View attachment 276181
> 
> No biggie I suppose - I have the DC on Steam.



very strange, if you go to EGS not logged in, and type in death stranding, you will see the base game is no longer in search, only DC is.

EGS really did something wonky yesterday lol


----------



## wNotyarD (Dec 26, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> very strange, if you go to EGS not logged in, and type in death stranding, you will see the base game is no longer in search, only DC is.
> 
> EGS really did something wonky yesterday lol


Yep, if I do search for it only DC shows up - to buy, however.
The base edition still is the one in my library, though.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 26, 2022)

By the way, the next game on EPS tomorrow is:









						Severed Steel | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Severed Steel at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 26, 2022)

I got Death Stranding Directors Cut.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 26, 2022)

What's tomorrows free game? I can't tell based on the wrapping paper this time.


----------



## wNotyarD (Dec 26, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> What's tomorrows free game? I can't tell based on the wrapping paper this time.


See @Regeneration's post just above.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 26, 2022)

wNotyarD said:


> See @Regeneration's post just above.



Not sure how I missed that, my head hurts!


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 26, 2022)

Just looked at Severed Steel requirements...  We'll all be fine I think.


----------



## cvaldes (Dec 26, 2022)

Yesterday, Epic Game Store put Death Stranding Director's Cut up as the free game. The store artwork was very clear that this was the Director's Cut. A couple of hours later they switched to the original version plus the add-ons. That's what many people here received.

I went to the store shortly after it went live but the store's connectivity problems prevents me from adding the DC version to my library so I ended up with the original version a couple of hours later. I tried the EGS desktop client on two PCs as well as the web browser on several systems (including my iPad) and all of them experienced connectivity problems yesterday morning.

My guess was that EGS mistakenly put the DC version up and in the chaos of its Christmas morning store fumbling took the opportunity to switch to the original version + add-ons.

Pity, I would have preferred the DC version as I already have the original version on Steam. Oh well...


----------



## rockit00 (Dec 26, 2022)

@Regeneration Where in the hell you been since NGOHQ? Good to see you are still around. I just got the basic version of Death Stranding but I'm good with that. I have not been playing new games reguarly. I play bejeweled and Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak reguarly and am waiting for STALKER 2. It is good to see old school 2005 gamers are still around. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 26, 2022)

rockit00 said:


> @Regeneration Where in the hell you been since NGOHQ? Good to see you are still around. I just got the basic version of Death Stranding but I'm good with that. I have not been playing new games reguarly. I play bejeweled and Homeworld: Sands of Karak reguarly and am waiting for STALKER 2. It is good to see old school 2005 gamers are still around. Happy New Year!!!


You're gonna be waiting a long time unless they moved the game production to another country.

I ended up getting the none directors cut of death stranding.

I figure the DC just adds new brands and packaging through amazon that I must deliver.


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 26, 2022)

What even is Death Stranding?  Corpse delivery?  Its so weird...


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 26, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> What even is Death Stranding?  Corpse delivery?  Its so weird...


Hi,
60.us regular price 
Was going to snip it but now says unavailable = epic


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 26, 2022)

$60!!!  It's probably worth that seeing the visual quality.
However I've barely played it... Just seem to be watching cutscenes, lol.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 26, 2022)

Hi,
Yep file is probably huge


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 26, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep file is probably huge


80gb...


----------



## rockit00 (Dec 26, 2022)

@sepheronx This is the sad but true situation for STALKER 2 at the present time. But who knows what tomorrow brings, maybe sunshine, maybe rain?!?!


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 27, 2022)

Worms Revolution Gold Edition
					

Includes: Worms Revolution, Worms Revolution - Customization Pack, Worms Revolution -




					www.gog.com


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 27, 2022)

Merry Xmas everyone. Today we get this game for free:









						Severed Steel | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Severed Steel at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				




The artbook is also free if anyone cares:









						Severed Steel - Artbook for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Severed Steel - Artbook for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com
				




Tomorrow's mystery game is Mortal Shell but don't tell anyone.



rockit00 said:


> @Regeneration Where in the hell you been since NGOHQ? Good to see you are still around. I just got the basic version of Death Stranding but I'm good with that. I have not been playing new games reguarly. I play bejeweled and Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak reguarly and am waiting for STALKER 2. It is good to see old school 2005 gamers are still around. Happy New Year!!!



Working in RL, girlfriends, and new hobbies such as body building and sports. I've been hanging on this forum.


----------



## Frick (Dec 27, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> What even is Death Stranding?  Corpse delivery?  Its so weird...



I'm interested in it because the director/head guy (the guy behind Metal Gear Solid) says stuff like "Games doesn't have to be like movies" (paraphrased) and yes please games are not interactive movies. Will try it at some point.


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 27, 2022)

Frick said:


> I'm interested in it because the director/head guy (the guy behind Metal Gear Solid) says stuff like "Games doesn't have to be like movies" (paraphrased) and yes please games are not interactive movies. Will try it at some point.


Isn't Kojimbo movie games like 1hr game play and 3 hrs custscenes?


----------



## freeagent (Dec 27, 2022)

Be careful, don't fall in the water

*Immediately falls in water and cant figure out how to get out*

Exit to desktop 

Dammit lol


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 27, 2022)

Hi,
Severed steel, shooting side winder would throw my shit all off so have to pass on that one


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 27, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Merry Xmas everyone. Today we get this game for free:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh that one looks nice ... electronic music and a "one armed girl, one army girl" plus the editor and overall design .... yep, did not know that one, but right in my alley of "fun time killer"

also ... next one is Mortal shell? seriously? oh boy oh joy ... i wishlisted it since day one but kinda forgot about it, dunno why 

my favorit epic time of the year, although a few free of them i already had, i was glad to see some good refreshing one and some big one, or at least one big one Death Stranding is one i like and never got over the pricing, waiting for a discount, getting a discount missing the discount time frame, getting a free ... wait? free? oh...


----------



## Frick (Dec 27, 2022)

sepheronx said:


> Isn't Kojimbo movie games like 1hr game play and 3 hrs custscenes?



I have no idea. But cutscenes =! movie.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 27, 2022)

Frick said:


> I have no idea. But cutscenes =! movie.


yep i agree to that and i hate it when youtubes channels title "game movie, all cutscene" it. is. not. a. freaking. movie, nowadays i stick to playthrough and "let's play" youtubers (or Twitch streamer that upload their footage to Youtube)


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 27, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> yep i agree to that and i hate it when youtubes channels title "game movie, all cutscene" it. is. not. a. freaking. movie, nowadays i stick to playthrough and "let's play" youtubers (or Twitch streamer that upload their footage to Youtube)


I dunno about you but a game is something that requires interaction and inputting commands either by pressing a button or whatever. Sitting there and listening to people talking about bullshit and you ain't doing shit, sure sounds like a movie to me


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 27, 2022)

sepheronx said:


> I dunno about you but a game is something that requires interaction and inputting commands either by pressing a button or whatever. Sitting there and listening to people talking about bullshit and you ain't doing shit, sure sounds like a movie to me


aside that i meant, when a channel owner compile all cutscene into one video and call it a game movie ... 

Death Stranding is interactive, it has cutscene strange isn't it? games have cutscenes (for storytelling most of the time) ofc a game made entirelly of non interactive cutscenes is not a game with cutscenes, it's a movie ... heck a game could be made with a 1hrs intro then 3hrs game and then 1hrs outro would still be called a game ... 


but that's not the topic of the thread, let's opt out.


----------



## Frick (Dec 27, 2022)

sepheronx said:


> I dunno about you but a game is something that requires interaction and inputting commands either by pressing a button or whatever. Sitting there and listening to people talking about bullshit and you ain't doing shit, sure sounds like a movie to me



Well, it depends a lot on what you do when you do not watch a cut scene. I see the comment as relating to stuff like some Call of Duty games (the ones I've played anyway), which definitely feels like movies but you get to choose how you shoot the dudes. "Press F to pay respect comes to mind", which is a movie moment but seen from a 1st person view which means it's not a movie, but it's still treated as such.


----------



## wNotyarD (Dec 27, 2022)

Amazon just put a bunch of SNK games for free for Prime subscribers on Amazon Gaming. They put Dishonored 2 (for redeeming at GOG) as well, but the webpage for this one is bugged.

Edit: Dishonored 2 page now working.


----------



## The King (Dec 27, 2022)

wNotyarD said:


> Amazon just put a bunch of SNK games for free for Prime subscribers on Amazon Gaming. They put Dishonored 2 (for redeeming at GOG) as well, but the webpage for this one is bugged.


Holding Shift and Refreshing the page worked for me. Thanks


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 27, 2022)

GOG has Worms Revolution Gold on giveaway!








						Worms Revolution Gold Edition
					

Includes: Worms Revolution, Worms Revolution - Customization Pack, Worms Revolution -




					www.gog.com
				



I bought it years ago and paid full price. Worth every penny! Makes for an AMAZING freebie! 

Go grab it people! Enjoy!


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 28, 2022)

Today we're getting Mortal Shell for free from Epic Games Store:









						Mortal Shell | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Mortal Shell at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				




Also an alternative boss fight soundtrack is offered for free:






						Mortal Shell: Rotting Christ Pack for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Mortal Shell: Rotting Christ Pack for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com
				




Tomorrow giveaway is related to Dishonored. Maybe one game, or who knows, all of them.


----------



## Testsubject01 (Dec 28, 2022)

Epic seems to still be working on the “free” part.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 28, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Today we're getting Mortal Shell for free from Epic Games Store:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES YES YES AND YES! 

on point for that one, let's hope for the next one too ... any Dishonored game is fine by me


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 29, 2022)

Dishonored is free today... but next week... I just paid $8 for this standalone expansion of Shadow Tactics a couple months ago. FML


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 29, 2022)

https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/dishonored-definitive-edition
		










						Eximius: Seize the Frontline | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Eximius: Seize the Frontline at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 29, 2022)

Eximius actually looks decent, I have always liked this idea of the FPS and RTS hybrid game. I will def be giving that one a try.


----------



## tvshacker (Dec 29, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/dishonored-definitive-edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved the first Dishonored but it was the standard edition. Time to play the DLCs!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 29, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/dishonored-definitive-edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spot on again, and HELL YEAH!

oh, Eximius look very decent indeed


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 29, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> spot on again, and HELL YEAH!
> 
> oh, Eximius look very decent indeed


Even though objectively Steam is a better overall platform than Epic. There is no denying that I am absolutely blown away with what they are giving away. Death Stranding, Dishonored what's next Elden Ring?



Space Lynx said:


> Eximius actually looks decent, I have always liked this idea of the FPS and RTS hybrid game. I will def be giving that one a try.


There might be unknowingly 20 to 30 TPU users playing with and against each other.



Space Lynx said:


> Dishonored is free today... but next week... I just paid $8 for this standalone expansion of Shadow Tactics a couple months ago. FML
> 
> View attachment 276620


This and the base Game were in the November Humble Choice. Average cost was $1.39



The King said:


> Holding Shift and Refreshing the page worked for me. Thanks
> View attachment 276308


I am a Prime user and rarely actually visit that site.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 29, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Even though objectively Steam is a better overall platform than Epic. There is no denying that I am absolutely blown away with what they are giving away. Death Stranding, Dishonored what's next Elden Ring?
> 
> 
> There might be unknowingly 20 to 30 TPU users playing with and against each other.


yeah, i was Epic reticent since a long time but also since another long time they redeemed and made my adhesion to their service quite worth it (don't forget Mortal Shell, that souls like is quite awesome imho And F.I.S.T. is also a fun one.) Elden Ring .... eh? ... hum i would prefer God of War (unfortunately not Ragnarök but that one will probably come later to PC ... damn i want Forbidden West ... eh... i can wait 3 years like H:ZD tho ...)

as for Eximius,  (tbf, i would think that's kinda awesome)

STEAM ... well i have paid most of my games bare two or three ... Epic, i only paid 2 (Horizon : Zero Dawn and Werewolf Apocalypse : Earthblood) the rest of the 216 were freebies


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 29, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> yeah, i was Epic reticent since a long time but also since another long time they redeemed and made my adhesion to their service quite worth it (don't forget Mortal Shell, that souls like is quite awesome imho And F.I.S.T. is also a fun one.) Elden Ring .... eh? ... hum i would prefer God of War (unfortunately not Ragnarök but that one will probably come later to PC ... damn i want Forbidden West ... eh... i can wait 3 years like H:ZD tho ...)
> 
> as for Eximius,  (tbf, i would think that's kinda awesome)
> 
> STEAM ... well i have paid most of my games bare two or three ... Epic, i only paid 2 (Horizon : Zero Dawn and Werewolf Apocalypse : Earthblood) the rest of the 216 were freebies


I thought they did God of War. My gripe with them is mitigated by the fact that you have no seamless library reset if you reset Windows or change the OS. That is lazy programming when the website tells you what you learn by yourself in that you better have at least 2 drives as it is no fun having to re-download all of the files that are sitting on your computer. I got Epic because of a Total War Game and also bought Horizon Zero Dawn, but I also bought Control.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 29, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I thought they did God of War. My gripe with them is mitigated by the fact that you have no seamless library reset if you reset Windows or change the OS. That is lazy programming when the website tells you what you learn by yourself in that you better have at least 2 drives as it is no fun having to re-download all of the files that are sitting on your computer. I got Epic because of a Total War Game and also bought Horizon Zero Dawn, but I also bought Control.


nah, God of War launched 14 jan 2022 on EGS and so far even checking the one i missed this year, i don't see it  
ah, yeah i get your grip, i have my games on multiples SSD (and 2 HDD ) 2 ext SSD and STEAM reinstall always was painless, EGS on the other hand ... well let's say i am glad my ISP upgraded my download rate ...


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 30, 2022)

Assassin's Creed Chronicles Trilogy



			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/bundles/assassins-creed-chronicles-trilogy
		


Free just for SOME countries in Southeast Europe and North Africa.


----------



## cvaldes (Dec 30, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Assassin's Creed Chronicles Trilogy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To save time for American readers, if you click the link, you'll see that the bundle is priced at $7.49 for three titles (China, Russia, India episodes). It's not free for USA.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 30, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Eximius: Seize the Frontline | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Eximius: Seize the Frontline at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...





Space Lynx said:


> Eximius actually looks decent, I have always liked this idea of the FPS and RTS hybrid game. I will def be giving that one a try.






GreiverBlade said:


> oh, Eximius look very decent indeed



And, if enough members grab this, we could have a TPU team going on! If 10 or more members grab this, we could have battles against each other.


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 30, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> And, if enough members grab this, we could have a TPU team going on! If 10 or more members grab this, we could have battles against each other.


Great idea!


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 30, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Assassin's Creed Chronicles Trilogy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Also only for newbies ?
.





Hell I didn't even like the movie so the game has little hope of me getting anyway.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 30, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Also only for newbies ?
> .
> View attachment 276813
> ...



The bundle contains 3 games that are also sold separately: Chronicles China, Chronicles India, Chronicles Russia.

It means the bundle is for people who don't have any of these games above.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Dec 30, 2022)

Daymare: 1998 free on GOG









						Daymare: 1998
					

DAYMARE: 1998 is a third-person survival horror with hardcore survival mechanics and ha




					www.gog.com


----------



## wNotyarD (Jan 3, 2023)

Amazon Prime subscribers can now redeem for free two games on GOG: _The Evil Within 2_ and _Beat Cop_. There's also some more for the Amazon Launcher, but does anyone even care about it?


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 3, 2023)

wNotyarD said:


> Amazon Prime subscribers can now redeem for free two games on GOG: _The Evil Within 2_ and _Beat Cop_. There's also some more for the Amazon Launcher, but does anyone even care about it?



There are some good abandonware games on the Amazon Launcher time to time. Metal Slug, Loom, Indiana Jones, Star Wars, Monkey Island.


----------



## wNotyarD (Jan 3, 2023)

Regeneration said:


> There are some good abandonware games on the Amazon Launcher time to time. Metal Slug, Loom, Indiana Jones, Star Wars, Monkey Island.


I mean, I do redeem them. But installing the launcher? Nah...

It took me ages to install the Epic Launcher, and that was only because I wanted to experiment some stuff on PC Building Simulator which I got for free some good time earlier. And I ended up getting addicted to it


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 3, 2023)

GreiverBlade said:


> nah, God of War launched 14 jan 2022 on EGS and so far even checking the one i missed this year, i don't see it
> ah, yeah i get your grip, i have my games on multiples SSD (and 2 HDD ) 2 ext SSD and STEAM reinstall always was painless, EGS on the other hand ... well let's say i am glad my ISP upgraded my download rate ...





wNotyarD said:


> I mean, I do redeem them. But installing the launcher? Nah...
> 
> It took me ages to install the Epic Launcher, and that was only because I wanted to experiment some stuff on PC Building Simulator which I got for free some good time earlier. And I ended up getting addicted to it


I actually don't remember. Since so many Great Games have been released maybe it was a Hardware promotion but I know I did not pay for it. After my last OS reinstall I have exactly 6 Games installed. I haven't bothered to move them from one drive to another....again. It really pissed me off when Epic was making all that noise about Apple. As Steam became much more just matter of fact. 

That Game scratches an itch that only a PC hardware nerd would appreciate. The 2nd one is even better.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2023)

ExcuseMeWtf said:


> Daymare: 1998 free on GOG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grabbed that just for giggles. It'll be a while til I get to playing it though...


----------



## Veseleil (Jan 3, 2023)

lexluthermiester said:


> I grabbed that just for giggles. It'll be a while til I get to playing it though...


Likewise...


----------



## Mac the Geek (Jan 4, 2023)

kapone32 said:


> That Game scratches an itch that only a PC hardware nerd would appreciate. The 2nd one is even better.



I'm not elbow-deep in rack servers as much as I used to be, but I thoroughly enjoyed PCBS.  My kid had fun with it too; matter of fact, kiddo asked just last night if it's possible to start over.  

The second one looks nice, but I'm not going to give Epic a valid credit card.  If they want to make it a freebie, I'll take it; otherwise, I'll wait until it hits Steam or GOG.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 4, 2023)

Mac the Geek said:


> The second one looks nice, but I'm not going to give Epic a valid credit card.  If they want to make it a freebie, I'll take it; otherwise, I'll wait until it hits Steam or GOG.


See, I'm the other way, I have come to like Epic more than Steam for certain reasons, not that I use either one much anymore. Lately, it's GOG or no money from me. Even the free stuff I'd rather go with GOG. Hell, I'd rather PAY for a game on GOG than get it free on Steam or Epic.


----------



## njoyyoursalad (Jan 5, 2023)

Check the date, it's Gamesday at EGS:

Kerbal Space Program








						Kerbal Space Program | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Kerbal Space Program at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				




Shadow Tactics - Aiko's Choice








						Shadow Tactics - Aiko's Choice | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Shadow Tactics - Aiko's Choice at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## Frick (Jan 5, 2023)

njoyyoursalad said:


> Kerbal Space Program
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Yet Another Launcher to install, and more EULAs and data sharing to agree with.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 5, 2023)

Frick said:


> And Yet Another Launcher to install, and more EULAs and data sharing to agree with.



At least give Aiko's Choice a try, fantastic game.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Friday at 7:48 AM)

Yeah, at least we can try what Scott Manley does in his videos


----------



## Space Lynx (Friday at 8:02 AM)

ExcuseMeWtf said:


> Yeah, at least we can try what Scott Manley does in his videos



Is this a famous youtuber or something?


----------



## DrCR (Friday at 8:27 AM)

Space Lynx said:


> Is this a famous youtuber or something?


I don’t know who he is either, but he must be impressive to share a name with the 8th wonder of the world, Scott Stirling.


----------



## Space Lynx (Friday at 8:28 AM)

DrCR said:


> I don’t know who he is either, but he must be impressive to share a name with the 8th wonder of the world, Scott Stirling.



I don't know who that is either... I guess I am out of the loop


----------



## DrCR (Friday at 8:41 AM)

Space Lynx said:


> I don't know who that is either... I guess I am out of the loop


That was a joke for older youtubers.  Here’s a link.


----------



## sepheronx (Friday at 8:47 AM)

I have no idea who any of these people are. For that matter I have no idea who any of you are either.

For all I know, everyone here and mentioned is a figment of my twisted, disgusting and horrific imagination.

BTW, I grabbed Kerbal space program. I've been wanting to send those little green dudes to their doom.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Friday at 8:08 PM)

Space Lynx said:


> Is this a famous youtuber or something?


I wouldn't say famous, but relevant in space exploration part of YT.
Example:


----------



## robertmi (Today at 4:00 PM)

Free on EPIC :









						Divine Knockout | Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Divine Knockout for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						First Class Trouble | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play First Class Trouble at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						Gamedec - Definitive Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Gamedec - Definitive Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						Gamedec - Definitive Edition - Characters Bundle for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Gamedec - Definitive Edition - Characters Bundle for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						Gamedec: The Official Guidebook for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Gamedec: The Official Guidebook for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## Regeneration (Today at 4:01 PM)

Gamedec - Definitive Edition - Characters Bundle for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Gamedec - Definitive Edition - Characters Bundle for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com
				












						Gamedec: The Official Guidebook for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Gamedec: The Official Guidebook for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Today at 9:22 PM)

If someone doesn't have yet:



			https://freebies.indiegala.com/syberia
		




			https://freebies.indiegala.com/syberia-ii


----------



## Space Lynx (Today at 9:30 PM)

First Class and Gamedec honestly look pretty cool to me.


----------

